# الزواج فى العقيدة المسيحية (ملف شيق )   asmicheal



## asmicheal (14 أبريل 2010)

​
*

 الزواج فى العقيدة المسيحية (ملف شيق ) asmicheal
​*​اتالم كثيرا من ذكاء البعض 
للالتفاف حول كلمة اللة الواضحة 


لاطلاق الا لعلة الزنا 

اذ

ما جمعة اللة لا يفرقة انسان 


اةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةة  يا الهى الممجد 

اصبح الان ما جمعة اللة تفرقة المحاكم المدنية والاهواء الشخصية والتفسيرات المغرضة 
واصبح للحق الف ذيل ومليون رؤية 

واصبحنا نقلد غيرنا فى الاستهانة بسر الزيجة المقدس 
المكرم جدا من اللة لة كل المجد 
واحد اسرار الكنيسة الجوهرية 

(سر لان اللة يحل فية بطريقة فائقة للعقل البشرى ليجمع الاثنين فى واحد وليس سر لسريتة باخفائنا تفاصيلة بل لانة اعلى من ادراكنا المحدود )


وبين عدم الفهم والعزوف عن الزواج وبين تحليلات العقل للتنصل وهدم سر من اقدس واروع الاسرار بالعقيدة المسيحية 


كان هذا البحث 


حول 

ماهو سر الزيجة فى العقيدة المسيحية 

عفة الزواج المسيحى 

متى ينفصم الزواج بالطلاق 


اقوال اباء عن سر الزيجة وقدسيتة 

اعتراضات والرد عليها 



ملف كبير جدا 
اصلى ان يكون سبب بركة واستفادة 
لمن يقرائة 




تابعوا  


لو 

احببتم 


 لينك مباشر 



=


:download:


----------



## سور (14 أبريل 2010)

*رد: الزواج فى العقيدة المسيحية (ملف شيق )*

موضوع مهم جدا حبيبتى اسميشال
متابعه بقوه​


----------



## اني بل (14 أبريل 2010)

*رد: الزواج فى العقيدة المسيحية (ملف شيق )*

حبيبتي اسميشال مميزة بحق وما فينا الا ما نكون معك انتي تبهرينا بجمالية مواضيعك واختياراتك التي تنم عن ذكاء ووواضح ربنا يباركك
وتستحقي انو تكون مشرفة بحق


----------



## ميرنا (14 أبريل 2010)

*رد: الزواج فى العقيدة المسيحية (ملف شيق )*

تسجيل متابعة


----------



## grges monir (14 أبريل 2010)

*رد: الزواج فى العقيدة المسيحية (ملف شيق )*

موضوع مهم جدا وشائك فى وقتنا الحاضر اسماشييل
متابع الموضوع بشغف


----------



## asmicheal (14 أبريل 2010)

*رد: الزواج فى العقيدة المسيحية (ملف شيق )*

جمعت لينا من عدة مواقع 

المشاركات التالية 

نبدا براى الانجيل 

و احلى حاجة فى مصر كلها 


ذهبى الفم بابا شنودة 



1​*"لطف المرأة ينعم رجلها" (سفر يشوع بن سيراخ 26: 16)*​*

*​2​*"لِيُوفِ الرَّجُلُ الْمَرْأَةَ حَقَّهَا الْوَاجِبَ، وَكَذلِكَ الْمَرْأَةُ أَيْضًا الرَّجُلَ" (رسالة بولس الرسول الأولى إلى أهل كورنثوس 7: 3)*​
*

* 
3​*"لَيْسَ لِلْمَرْأَةِ تَسَلُّطٌ عَلَى جَسَدِهَا، بَلْ لِلرَّجُلِ. وَكَذلِكَ الرَّجُلُ أَيْضًا لَيْسَ لَهُ تَسَلُّطٌ عَلَى جَسَدِهِ، بَلْ لِلْمَرْأَةِ" (رسالة بولس الرسول الأولى إلى أهل كورنثوس 7: 4)*​
*

* 
4​*"لاَ يَسْلُبْ أَحَدُكُمُ الآخَرَ، إِلاَّ أَنْ يَكُونَ عَلَى مُوافَقَةٍ، إِلَى حِينٍ، لِكَيْ تَتَفَرَّغُوا لِلصَّوْمِ وَالصَّلاَةِ، ثُمَّ تَجْتَمِعُوا أَيْضًا مَعًا لِكَيْ لاَ يُجَرِّبَكُمُ الشَّيْطَانُ لِسَبَبِ عَدَمِ نَزَاهَتِكُمْ" (رسالة بولس الرسول الأولى إلى أهل كورنثوس 7: 5)*​
*

* 
5​*"وَأَمَّا الْمُتَزَوِّجُونَ، فَأُوصِيهِمْ، لاَ أَنَا بَلِ الرَّبُّ، أَنْ لاَ تُفَارِقَ الْمَرْأَةُ رَجُلَهَا، وَإِنْ فَارَقَتْهُ، فَلْتَلْبَثْ غَيْرَ مُتَزَوِّجَةٍ، أَوْ لِتُصَالِحْ رَجُلَهَا. وَلاَ يَتْرُكِ الرَّجُلُ امْرَأَتَهُ" (رسالة بولس الرسول الأولى إلى أهل كورنثوس 7: 10، 11)*​
*

* 
6​*"أَيُّهَا النِّسَاءُ اخْضَعْنَ لِرِجَالِكُنَّ كَمَا لِلرَّبِّ، لأَنَّ الرَّجُلَ هُوَ رَأْسُ الْمَرْأَةِ كَمَا أَنَّ الْمَسِيحَ أَيْضًا رَأْسُ الْكَنِيسَةِ، وَهُوَ مُخَلِّصُ الْجَسَدِ.  وَلكِنْ كَمَا تَخْضَعُ الْكَنِيسَةُ لِلْمَسِيحِ، كَذلِكَ النِّسَاءُ لِرِجَالِهِنَّ فِي كُلِّ شَيْءٍ" (رسالة بولس الرسول إلى أهل أفسس 5: 22-24)*​
*

* 
7​*"أَيُّهَا الرِّجَالُ، أَحِبُّوا نِسَاءَكُمْ كَمَا أَحَبَّ الْمَسِيحُ أَيْضًا الْكَنِيسَةَ" (رسالة بولس الرسول إلى أهل أفسس 5: 25)*​
*

* ​
8​*"يَجِبُ عَلَى الرِّجَالِ أَنْ يُحِبُّوا نِسَاءَهُمْ كَأَجْسَادِهِمْ. مَنْ يُحِبُّ امْرَأَتَهُ يُحِبُّ نَفْسَهُ" (رسالة بولس الرسول إلى أهل أفسس 5: 28)*​
*

* 
9​*"يَتْرُكُ الرَّجُلُ أَبَاهُ وَأُمَّهُ وَيَلْتَصِقُ بِامْرَأَتِهِ وَيَكُونَانِ جَسَدًا وَاحِدًا" (سفر التكوين 2: 24؛ إنجيل متى 19: 5؛ إنجيل مرقس 10: 7؛ رسالة بولس الرسول إلى أهل أفسس 5: 31)*​
*

* 
10​*"فَلْيُحِبَّ كُلُّ وَاحِدٍ امْرَأَتَهُ هكَذَا كَنَفْسِهِ، وَأَمَّا الْمَرْأَةُ فَلْتَهَبْ رَجُلَهَا" (رسالة بولس الرسول إلى أهل أفسس 5: 33)*

*

*

​*
11​"زَوْجُهَا مَعْرُوفٌ فِي الأَبْوَابِ حِينَ يَجْلِسُ بَيْنَ مَشَايخِ الأَرْضِ" (سفر الأمثال 31: 23)



:download:


بابا شنودة الثالث 


:download:​*​


----------



## asmicheal (14 أبريل 2010)

*رد: الزواج فى العقيدة المسيحية (ملف شيق )*

*بابا شنودة الثالث *

*الزواج المسيحى *


*مصادر التشريع في المسيحية*

*:download:*​
*المصدر الأول **الأساسى للتشريع فى المسيحية هو **الكتاب المقدس** بعهديه**. ثم هناك التقاليد والإجماع العام، وفى ذلك يقول القديس باسيليوس الكبير (من آباء القرن الرابع الميلاد) فى "رسالته إلى ديودورس" "آن عادتنا لها قوة القانون، لأن القواعد سلمت الينا من اناس قديسين".*





*وهناك أيضاً القوانين الكنسية سواء كانت من الآباء الرسل أو من مجامع مسكونية أو مجامع اقليمية، او من كبار معلمى الكنيسة من الآباء البطاركة والأساقفة. ومن هذا النوع الأخير قوانين أبوليدس وقوانين باسيليوس وهى قوانين معترف بها ونافذة المفعول فى العالم المسيحى.*



*وكل هذه القوانين التى وضعها الرسل والمجامع والآباء انما كانت بناء على *http://st-takla.org/Gallery/Gallery-index_.html*السلطان الكهنوتى الذى منحه لهم السيد المسيح بقوله " الحق اقول لكم كل ما تربطونه على الأرض يكون مربوطا فى السماء، وكل ما تحلونه على الأرض يكون محلولا فى السماء".*
*فالسيد المسيح قد سلم تلاميذه روح التعليم، وترك لهم كثيراً من التفاصيل لم يعطهم فيها تعليما، و اسند اليهم أن يتصرفوا فيها بحسب الروح المعطى لهم. لأن المسيحية روح وليست مجرد نصوص. وقد دعا السيد المسيح إلى التمسك بالروح وليس بالحرف. وفى ذلك يقول **بولس الرسول** فى رسالته الثانية الى كورنثوس " الذى جعلنا كفاة لأن نكون خدام عهد جديد. لا الحرف بل الروح. لأن الحرف يقتل ولكن الروح يحيى" (6:3).*



*وقد كانت للسيد المسيح أحاديث كثيرة مع تلاميذه لم يرد منها فى الكتاب المقدس شئ (أعمال 3:1). و هذا واضح، لأنهم لو سجلوا كل شئ لما كان ذلك مستطاعا، كما شهد القديس يوحنا فى انجيله (21:25).*
*وهكذا فى أشياء كثيرة جدا وجوهرية للغاية، سار العالم المسيحى حسب التقاليد التى سلمت اليه، و لم ترد فى الإنجيل، اذ لم يكن ممكنا آن تشمل الأناجيل كل شئ.*
*ومثال ذلك كل تفاصيل العبادة فى الكنيسة. فالكتاب المقدس يذكر أن السيد المسيح أمر تلاميذه قائلاً " تلمذوا جميع الأمم وعمدوهم " " متى 19:28". أما طقس العماد، طريقته و صلواته، فلم يذكر عنها شئ. وكذلك صلوات عقد الزواج، وصلاة القداس، وصلوات الجنازات.. الخ. *
*كل ذلك وغيره وصل الينا عن طريق التقاليد (اقرأ مقالاً عن هذا الموضوع هنا في موقع الأنبا تكلا في قسم الأسئلة والمقالات). وضع بعضه رسل السيد المسيح، والبعض وضعته المجامع المقدسة، والبعض وضعه الآباء البطاركة والأساقفة فصار تقليدا له قوة القانون.*
*ومثال ذلك تفاصيل أخرى فى موضع الزواج الذى نحن بصدده، كالمحرمات فى الزواج مثلا. ليست كل القرابات المحرمة موجودة فى الكتاب المقدس، ومع ذلك فهى كلها من الأمور المسلم بها، ليس فى الكنيسة القبطية فحسب، وانما فى الكنائس المسيحية جمعاء.*
*فهل يمكن آن تسمح محكمة بزيجة محرمة شرعا فى المسيحية، على اعتبار انه لا يوجد بخصوصها؟!*
*كلا، وانما نسأل نحن عن ديننا وعما نعتقده، ونحن أعرف من غيرنا بشريعتنا ومصادرها، التى لا تقتصر على الإنجيل.*
*وانما هناك كما قلنا التقاليد والإجماع العام والقوانين. وهناك روح الدين كما فهمها بنوه و معلموه، وكما شرحه الآباء القديسون الأول الذين كانوا يتكلمون بروح الله، وكلماتهم لها فى قلوبنا هيبة القوانين ذاتها. *
*و لذلك لم نستطع أن نستغنى فى هذا البحث عن شئ من هذا كله.*


----------



## asmicheal (14 أبريل 2010)

*رد: الزواج فى العقيدة المسيحية (ملف شيق )*

*إثبات شريعة الزوجة الواحدة في المسيحية من الإجماع العام: أ) مقدمة*
http://st-takla.org/Gallery/Gallery-index_.html
إن وحدة الزواج فى المسيحية أمر مسلم به عند جميع المسيحيين فى العالم كله على اختلاف مذاهبهم من أرثوذكس إلى كاثوليك إلى بروتستانت.
*اختلفوا فى موضوعات لاهوتية وتفسيرية كثيرة، واختلفوا فى بعض التفصيلات فى موضوع الأحوال الشخصية نفسه. أما هذه النقطة بالذات " **الزوجة الواحدة**"، فلم تكن فى يوم من الأيام موضع خلاف. وإنما سلمت بها **جميع المذاهب المسيحية**، وآمنت بها كركن ثابت بديهى من أركان **الزواج المسيحى**.*
*فعلى أى شئ يدل هذا الإجماع، الذى استمر بين هذه المذاهب كلها طوال العشرين قرنا من بدء نشر المسيحية حتى الآن؟ واضح انه يدل على أن هذا الأمر هو **عقيدة** راسخة ليست موضع جدل من أحد. *
*وشريعة " الزوجة الواحدة "** هذه: كما كان مسلما بها لدى رجال الدين، كان مسلما بها أيضاً لدى رجال القضاء. وكما علمت بها **الكتب الكنسية**، كذلك وردت فى التشريعات التى أصدرتها الحكومات المسيحية فى العالم أجمع.*
*ويعوزنا الوقت أن نتناول البلاد المسيحية واحدة واحدة، ونفصل تشريعاتها فى الأحوال الشخصية (اقرأ مقالاً عن هذا الموضوع هنا في موقع الأنبا تكلا في قسم الأسئلة والمقالات). و لكننا نشير إلى من يشاء معرفة هذه التفصيلات، بقراءة كتاب " الأحوال الشخصية للأجانب فى **مصر** " الذى صدر فى القاهرة سنة 1950 م. لمؤلفه الأستاذ جميل خانكى المحامى و وكيل النائب العام سابقاً لدى المحاكم المختلطة. وسنكتفى فى هذا البحث الموجز بذكر أمثلة من المؤلف، تشمل بعض بلاد تتبع لكل من الذاهب المسيحية الرئيسية.*


----------



## asmicheal (14 أبريل 2010)

*رد: الزواج فى العقيدة المسيحية (ملف شيق )*




*البابا شنودة الثالث*
*إثبات شريعة الزوجة الواحدة في المسيحية من الإجماع العام: ب) الإجماع من جهة التشريعات المدنية*
​
*فكمثال للبلاد الأرثوذكسية:*

*1- أقباط مصر: نصت لائحة الأحوال الشخصية التى أصدرها المجلس الملى العام سنة 1938فى الفصل الثالث " موانع الزواج الشرعية " على أنه ؛ " لا يجوز لأحد الزوجين أن يتخذ زوجاً ثانياً مادام **الزواج** قائماً " " المادة 25". وفى الفصل السادس الخاص ببطلان الزواج نصت المادة 41على أن كل عقد يقع مخالفا للمادة السابقة " يعتبر باطلا ولو رضى به الزوجان أو أذن ولى القاصر، وللزوجين وكل ذى شأن حق الطعن فيه". *
*



*​*وكمثال للبلاد الأرثوذكسية، الخلقيدونية: *

*1- اليونان: من بنود موانع الزواج تنص المادة 1354 من القانون المدنى اليونانى الصادر فى 30/1/1941 على أنه يمتنع الزواج " إذا كان أحد الزوجين قد سبق له الزواج، و لم تنحل رابطته بعد". وفى بطلان الزواج تحكم المادة 1372 بأنه يقع باطلا " زواج من لا يزال مرتبطا بزواج سابق". وفى أسباب الطلاق تنص المادة 1439 على الطلاق فى حالة " إذا ارتكب أحد الزوجين زنا أو تعددت زوجاته".*
*2- روسيا: على الرغم من أن الزواج فيها لا يعتبر سوى عقد تراض بين شخصين. فإنه على حسب القانون المدنى للجمهوريات السوفيتية الاشتراكية الصادر سنة 1927 نص على أنه من موانع تسجيل وثيقة الزواج " أن يكون أحد الزوجين مرتبطا بزواج سابق لم تنحل رابطته بعد".*
*

*​*وكمثال للبلاد الكاثوليكية:*

*1- ايطاليا: ينص القانون المدنى الايطالى الصادر فى 16/3/1942 فى الشروط الموضوعية لصحة الزواج على أنه "لا يكون أحد الزوجين مرتبطا بزواج سابق لم تنحل رابطته بعد" (المادة 86). كما تنص المادة 117 على أنه يقع باطلا " زواج من كان مرتبطاً بزواج سابق لم تنحل رابطته". *
*2-فرنسا: على حسب قانونها المدنى فى الأحكام الصادرة فى 12/**4**/1945 تنص المادة 147 فى فى الشروط الموضوعية لصحة الزواج على أنه " لا يكون أحد الزوجين مرتبطا بزواج سابق لم تنحل رابطته بعد". والمادة 184 تقضى ببطلان زواج من كان مرتبطا بزواج سابق.*
*3-أسبانيا: تنص الفقرة الخامسة من المادة 83 من القانون المدنى الأسبانى الصادر فى 24/**7**/1889م على أنه من الشروط الموضوعية لصحة الزواج " أن لا يكون أحد الزوجيين مرتبطا بزواج سابق لم تنحل رابطته بعد". والفقرة الثانية من المادة 3 تقضى بالطلاق فى حالة "تعدد الأزواج أو الزوجات".*
*

*​*وكمثال للبلاد البروتستانتية: *

*1- الولايات المتحدة: حسب القانون العادى common law من شروط صحة الزواج " أن لا يكون أحد الزوجين مرتبطا بزواج سابق لم تنحل رابطته بعد ". *
*2- ألمانيا: تنص المادة الخامسة من القانون رقم 16 الذى أصدره الحلفاء بتاريخ 20/2/1946م على أنه من الشروط الموضوعية لصحة الزواج " أن لا يكون أحد الزوجين مرتبطا بزواج سابق لم تنحل رابطته بعد".*
*3- النمسا: تنص المادة 8 من القانون المدنى النمساوى الصادر سنة 1810 فى الشروط الموضوعية لصحة الزواج على أنه " لا يكون أحد الزوجين مرتبطاً بزواج سابق لم تنحل رابطته بعد". بينما المادة 24 تقضى ببطلان الزواج " إذا كان أحد الزوجين ما يزال مرتبا بزواج سابق صحيح".*
*

*​*وكمثال للبلاد التابعة للمذهب الأسقفى:*

*بريطانيا: وهى – وإن كان ليس لها قانون مكتوب – إلا أنه حسب التقاليد يحكم ببطلان الزواج إذا كان أحد الزوجين مرتبطا بزواج سابق لم تنحل رابطته بعد.*
*وهذه الشريعة المسيحية " **الزوجة الواحدة**"، وكما هى متبعة فى البلاد الآنفة الذكر التى تكلمنا عن قوانينها كمجرد أمثلة، هى أيضاً متبعة فى باقى البلاد المسيحية مثل الأرجنتين وبولندا ورومانيا والسويد وسويسرا وهولندا.. الخ *
*لذلك فإن الأستاذ تادرس ميخائيل تادرس فى كتابه " القانون المقارن فى الأحوال الشخصية للأجانب فى **مصر** " – الذى أصدره سنة 1954 وهو وكيل لمحكمة **الأسكندرية** ورئيس دائرة الأحوال الشخصية للأجانب (اقرأ مقالاً عن هذا الموضوع هنا في موقع الأنبا تكلا في قسم الأسئلة والمقالات)– رأى فى الباب الثانى الخاص بالشروط الموضوعية للزواج أن يتكلم بإجمال عن هذا الأمر فقال:*
*" هذا ولا تأخذ القوانين الأوربية والأمريكية وبالأحرى قوانين البلاد غير الإسلامية بمبدأ تعدد الزوجات، بل أنها تعتبره مخالفا للنظام العام. ولهذا نصت جميع هذه القوانين على أن ارتباط شخص بزواج سابق لم يحل ولم يفصم يعتبر مانعا من زواجه بآخر".*
*ويقول المؤلف ايضا فى الفقرة 182: وتأسيسا على هذا قضت المحاكم المختلطة ببطلان الزواج الثانى للشخص الذى مازال مرتبطا بزواج سابق، عملا بالقانون **الفرنسى** " فى القضية رقم 1679 سنة 70 " بتاريخ 17 **مارس** سنة 1947، **والإيطالي**: في القضية رقم 2048 سنة 73 " بتاريخ 28 **فبراير** سنة 1949. *
*ويقول المؤلف أيضاً في الفقرات 189 صفحة 129 تحت عنوان "الزواج الظني" "Marige Putatif ": كثيراً ما يحصل أن أحد الزوجين كان يجهل أسبابا البطلان الذي عقده مع الزوج الأخر. مثال ذلك: رجل متزوج في بلد ما، ويخفي حالته المدنية علي سيدة اخري في بلد أخر، ويتزوجها بصفة أعزباً، ثم تظهر الحقيقة بعد ذلك ويقضي ببطلان الزواج. فما هو الحل؟ *
*أيضيع كل حق للزوجة الثانية التي كانت حسنة النية، ام يعترف لها بحقوق، ويناقش سيادته مسالة التعويض في ما إذا كانت هذه الزوجة الثانية التي حكم ببطلان زوجها لقيام الزوج الأول تستحق تعويضاً أم لا: *​


----------



## asmicheal (14 أبريل 2010)

*رد: الزواج فى العقيدة المسيحية (ملف شيق )*

*إثبات شريعة الزوجة الواحدة في المسيحية من الإجماع العام: 
ج) الإجماع من الوجهة الكنسيّة*

*هذا الاجماع العام من الناحية القانونية المدنية: يقوم علي أساس " تعليم كنسي ينص علي وحده الزوجة. وسنعرض أيضاً أمثله لهذا التعليم من جهة **المذاهب المسيحية المختلفة**.*
*1- الكاثوليك:*

*ورد في باب " سر الزيجه " في كتاب التعليم المسيحي الروماني catechismus Romanus الذي طبع سنة 1786 في روما "بأمر الحبر الأعظم البابا بيوس الخامس" ما يأتي:*
*إننا آن تأملنا في شريعة الطبيعة بعد الخطيئة أو في شريعة موسي، فنطلع بسهولة ونعرف آن الزيجة قد فقدت وعدمت حسنها وجمالها الأول الأصلي لأنه في زمان الشريعة الطبيعية قد تحققنا وعلمنا عن كثيرين من الاباء القدماء كان متزوجين بنساء كثيرات معاً. أما فيما بعد ؛ في شريعة **موسي** فكان مسموحاً بذلك وإذا وجد سبب موجب وتدعو الضرورة إلي تلقي المرأة فيكتب لها كتاب طلاق. فهذان الأمران المذكوران قد *http://st-takla.org/Gallery/Gallery-index_.html*ارتفعا وزالا من زيجة الشريعة*




* الإنجيلية. والزيجه قد ارتدت إلي حالها الأول، لكون الزيجة بكثرة نساء كانت شيئاً غريباً عن طبيعة الزيجة (اقرأ مقالاً عن هذا الموضوع هنا في موقع الأنبا تكلا في قسم الأسئلة والمقالات). ولو أن الآباء القدماء لم يلاموا علي زيجتهم بنساء كثيرات لأنهم ما فعلوا ذلك بغير إذن من الله وسماح منه تعالي. وربنا يسوع المسيح أوضح بطلان الزيجة بنساء كثيرات في تلك الألفاظ التي قالها "من أجل هذا يترك الرجل أباه وأمه ويلتصق بإمراتة ويكون الإثنين جسداً واحداً" ثم أضافه قائلاً " فليس هما اثنان ولكن جسد واحد" (متي 19: 5، 6). وأثبت ذلك المجمع المقدس التريدنتيني في القانون الثاني من الجلسة الرابعة والعشرين عن سر الزيجة. فالسيد المخلص في هذه الكلمات قد أوضح أيضاحاً بينا بأن الزيجة قد فرضت من الله هكذا: بأن تكون أقتراناً فيما بين اثنين فقط لا اكثر. الشئ الذي قد علمه أيضاً في مكان اخر وأوضحه جيداً حيث قال "من طلق أمرأة وتزوج بإخري فقد زني. وأن فارقت زوجها وتزوجت اخر فهي زانية" ( مرقس 10: 11، لوقا 16: 17). *
*فلو كان يجوز للرجل آن يتزوج بنساء كثيرات، لما كان يوجد سبب أصلاً أن يقال عنه أنه مجرم بخطيئة الزني إذا ما أقترن – عدا أمرأته التي عنده في البيت – بإمرأة اخري". وكذلك في قضية المرأة الأمر يجري هكذا. فالأجل هذا يلزمنا آن نعرف بإنه أذا كان احد من غير المؤمنين قد تزوجت بنساء كثيرات، حسب عادة أمته وطقسها. فلما يرتد إلي الديانة الصادقة والحقيقية، تأمرة الكنيسة أن يترك باقي النساء الآخر جميعهن ويأخذ المرأة التي أتخذها أولاً قبل جميعهن فتكون له إمرأة هي وحدها فقط شرعاً وعدلا".*
*

*​*2- البروتستانت: *

*نفس **الشريعة "الزوجة الواحدة"** يؤمن بها **البروتستانت** كما يظهر من " كتاب نظام التعليم في علم الاهوت القويم " الذي " يبين معتقد الكنيسة المسيحية الإنجيلية". فقد ورد في صفحة 396 منه في شرح الوصية السابعة: "**الكتاب** في **كلا العهدين** يكرم الزوج غاية الأكرام، ويعتبره رسما إليها، وقد وضعته الحكمة الإلهية لغاية حسنة وهي بركة فائقة لجنسنا. *
*والقانون الأصلي الدائم فيه آن يكون رجل واحد وأمرأة واحدة وهو اقتران لا يجوز أنفكاكه إلا بالموت أو لسبب إخر ذكره المسيح. وما يظهر في الكتاب انه عدول عن هذا القانون كأتخاذ نساء كثيرات في العهد القديم، أنما هو بإحتمال الله لأسباب وقتيه، وهو خلاف ما اعتاده العبرانيون انفسهم في كل العصور اما المسيح فأثبت القانون بدون ادني التباس (متي 19: 3 –9، مرقس 10: 4 –9، لوقا 16: 18، متي 5 : 32). ولا يجيز **الطلاق** الكامل الذي يحل للإنسان زواجاً أخر إلا لزنا، بموجب تعليم المسيح (متي 5: 31، 32، 19: 3-9).*
*ورأي البروتستانت هذا عبر عنه كذلك قاموس **الكتاب المقدس** للدكتور جيمس هيستنجز J. Hastings **إذ ورد فيه :" إن أول تغيير أحدثته المسيحية هو وحدة **الزواج** ومنع تعدده " وقد ذكر الكتاب أيضاً آن **الآيتين** 4، 5 من انجيل متي 19 تمنعان وجود زوجة ثانية.*
*

*​*3- أما الأسقفيون: *

*فإن رأيهم صريح في وحدة الزواج عبر عنه الدكتور تشيثام Cheetham رئيس الشمامسة السقفة واستاذ علم الاهوت الرعوي بكلية الملك بلندن في كتابة Dictionary of Christian Antiquities أذا ورد فيه " إن التعديلات التي احدثها ربنا في قانون الزواج والطلاق العبران كما كانت قائمة في ايامه هي اثنتان: *
*"أ" أنه أرجع قاعدة الزواج الواحد monogamy*
*"ب" ولم يسمح بالطلاق إلا علي اساس زنا الزوجة...*​*

*​*أما رأينا نحن الأورثوذكس: *

*فهو واضح مما سبق أن **ذكرناه سابقاً في موقع الأنبا تكلاهيمانوت** ومع ذلك فسنشرحه بالأدله التي سيتضمنها **هذا الكتاب كله**. ولكننا نكتفي في هذا الفصل الإجمالي بما ورد في صفحة 119 من كتاب التميز – وهو أحد أجزاء مخطوطه قديمة بدير السريان بوادي النطرون – من أنه " لا يجوز للمرء ما دامت امرأة حية أن يتخذ عليها أخري".*
*انظر أيضاً الباب الخاص بمنع تعدد الزوجات بسبب قوانين كنسية صريحة. *


----------



## youhnna (14 أبريل 2010)

*رد: الزواج فى العقيدة المسيحية (ملف شيق )*

*اسمشيال
مجهود رائع وقيم
شكرااااااااا جزيلا عليه

وصدقينى.............
لو كان فى الانسان خوف الله ويعرف تعاليمة ويحفظ وصياه
لعاش حياة زوجيه سعيدة
ولكن.............
من يتجوز فقط لاجل المصلحة
او فقط لاجل الشهوة او اشباع حاجة
فهذا الذى يسقط سريعا لان ليس يعرف وصايا الله ولا حتى سمع بقلبه وصايا الاكليل
لماذا تحدث المشاكل الصعبة؟
لماذا يبحثون عن الطلاق؟
لان فى حياتهم تشبهوا باهل العالم وليس بالمسيح*


----------



## asmicheal (14 أبريل 2010)

*رد: الزواج فى العقيدة المسيحية (ملف شيق )*

*البابا شنودة الثالث*
*إثبات شريعة الزوجة الواحدة في المسيحية من الإجماع العام: د) خاتمة*
​*أوردنا امثله عديدة تدل علي أن شريعه " الزوجة الواحده هي ركن أساسي من أركان **الزواج المسيحي**، تؤمن بها **جميع المذاهب المسيحية** التي سلمت بها علي الرغم من أختلفها في بعض أمور أخري وبقي آن نقول الأن: اما أن هذا الأجماع العام يعني آن الأمر هو **عقيده راسخه** لم تتزعزع مدي عشرين قرناً من الزمان. وهذا هو الثابت منطقاً وعملاً. وأما انه يعني آن المسيحيين في العالم اجمع – **أكليروساً** وعلماء وشعباً – منذو نشأتهم حتي الأن مخطئون في فهم دينهم، وهذا ما لا يستطيع آن يقول به أحد. والذي يعرضون هذا الأمر يلزمهم آن يفتشو **التاريخ** جيداً ويسألوه: متي سمع عن المسيحي أنه جمع بين زوجتين في زواج قانوني تقره **الكنيسة**؟! ومنذو بدأ المسيحية حتي الأن، متي أجازت الكنيسة امرا كهذا – علي علم – وأجرت طقوسه؟! فإن لم توجد اجابه علي هذا السؤال – ولن توجد – نتدرج إلي نقطة أخري في الفصول التالية وهي تفسير وتوضيح الأسباب التي من اجلها امن المسيحيون بهذه **العقيدة**... *​


----------



## asmicheal (14 أبريل 2010)

*رد: الزواج فى العقيدة المسيحية (ملف شيق )*

*هكذا كان منذ البدء: أ) اثنان؛ ذكراً وأنثى*




http://st-takla.org/Gallery/Gallery-index_.html
*عندما أتي الكتبة والفريسيون يسألون السيد المسيح عن الطلاق ليجربوه، قال لهم "إن موسي من اجل قساوة قلوبكم أذن لكم أن تطلقوا نساءكم، ولكن من البدء لم يكن هكذا" (متي 19: 18) يفهم من هذا ضمناً أن السيد المسيح يهمه أن ترجع الأمور إلي ما كانت عليه منذ البدء. إن النظام الذي وضعه الله للبشرية منذ البدء لم يكن هكذا" (متي 19: 18) يفهم من هذا ضمنا أن السيد المسيح يهم أن ترجع الأمور إلي ما كانت عليه منذ البدء. لأن النظام الذي وضعه الله للبشرية منذ البدء. كان هو النظام الصالح له، وإذا حادت البشرية عنه كان يجب آن ترجع إليه " من البدء " ذكرها السيد المسيح كذلك في اول حزمه مع الكتبة والفريسين (متي 19: 4). *
*فما الذي كان منذ البدء؟ *
*قال لهم " أما قرأتم آن الذي خلق، من البدء خلقهما ذكر وأنثي". وقال " من يترك الرجل أباه وأمه ويلتصق بإمرأته ويكون اثنين جسداً وأحداً؟ إذن ليس بعد أثنين بل جسدا واحد. فالذي جمعه الله لا يفرقه إنسان" (متي 19: 4-6). *
*هذا إذن هو الزواج المسيحى:*

*"أ" اثنان فقط ذكر وأنثى.*
*"ب" يجمعهما **الله**.*
*"ج" فى وحدة عجيبة لا يصبحان فيها اثنين بل واحد.*
*"د" ولا يستطيع إنسان أن يفرقهما.*​*نعم، لا يستطيع جسد ثالث أن يدخل بينهما ويفرقهما – ولو إلى حين – ليوجد له اتحادا – إلى حين – مع طرف منهما. لأن **الزواج** ليس متكونا من ثلاثة أطراف بل من طرفين اثنين فقط، كما ظهر من كلام السيد المسيح، وكما تكرر التعبير بالمثنى فى كلامه أكثر من مرة.*


----------



## asmicheal (14 أبريل 2010)

*رد: الزواج فى العقيدة المسيحية (ملف شيق )*

*هكذا كان منذ البدء: ب) وضع إلهي منذ بدء الخليقة*



http://st-takla.org/Gallery/Gallery-index_.html
*فكرة أن يقوم الزوج بين اثنين فقط، وأن تكون للرجل امرأة واحدة لا غير، ليست هى إذن فكرة جديدة أتت بها المسيحية، وإنما هى الوضع الأصلى للنظام الإلهى الذى كان منذ البدء. و كيف كان ذلك؟ يقول سفر التكوين – " و قال **الرب الإله** ليس جيداً أن يكون آدم وحده، فأصنع له معيناً نظيرة... فأوقع الرب الإله سباتاً على آدم فنام ، فأخذ واحدة من أضلاعه وملأ مكانها لحما. وبنى الرب الإله الضلع التى أخذها من آدم امرأة، وأحضرها إلى آدم، فقال آدم: "هذه عظم من عظمى و لحم من لحمى، هذه تدعى إمرأة لأنها من امرء أخذت. لذلك يترك الرجل أباه و أمه ويلتصق بامراته، ويكونان جسدا واحد" (تكوين 2:18-24) كانت الأرض خالية من السكان، " ومع ذلك فإن **الله الخالق الذى كان يريد أن تمتلئ الأرض من البشر، لم يصنع لأدم سوى زوجة واحدة. وكان آدم بمفرده فى هذا الكون الواسع، ومع ذلك فإن الله لم يخلق له سوى معين واحد يشاركه حياته.*
*وهكذا وضع الله بنفسه أسس الزواج الواحد Monogamy و فى هذا يقول سفر التكوين أيضاً عن الناس جميعاً، ممثلين فى الزوجين الأولين"... ذكرا وأنثى خلقهم، وباركهم الله وقال لهم أثمروا وأكثروا واملأوا الأرض..." (تكوين27:1-28). ويختم سفر التكوين هذا الوضع الإلهى بعبارة " ورأى الله كل ما عمله، فإذا هو حسن جدا، وكان مساء وكان صباح يوم سادسا" (تكوين 1:31).*


----------



## asmicheal (14 أبريل 2010)

*رد: الزواج فى العقيدة المسيحية (ملف شيق )*

*البابا شنودة الثالث*
* هكذا كان منذ البدء: ج) تعليق القديسين والعلماء*
​http://st-takla.org/Gallery/Gallery-index_.html
و قد ترك هذا *الوضع الإلهى* أثره فى قديسى وعلماء القرون الأولى من معلمى المسيحية فأفاضوا فى شرحه:
*+ قال **القديس ايرونيموس " جيروم"**:*
*وذلك فى رسالته التى كتبها سنة 409م إلى أجيروشيا عن وحدة الزواج " إن خلق الإنسان الأول يعلمنا أن نرفض ما هو أكثر من زيجة واحدة. إذ لم يكن هناك غير آدم واحد وحواء واحدة " وقال قبل ذلك فى كتابه الذى وضعه سنه 393 ضد جوفنيانوس " فى البدء تحول ضلع واحد إلى زوجة واحدة. وصار الإثنان جسدا واحدا، وليس ثلاثة أو أربعة. وإلا فكيف يصيرون اثنين إذا كانوا جملة؟!" *
*+ و العلامة ترتليانس الذى عاش فى القرن الثانى الميلادى.*
*تعرض لهذه النقطة أيضا فى كتابه " إلى زوجته " Ad Uxorem فقال " كان آدم هو الزوج الوحيد لحواء، وكانت حواء هى زوجته الوحيدة: رجل واحد لإمرأة واحدة".*
*ويفصل الأمر فى كتابه " حث على العفة " (اقرأ مقالاً عن هذا الموضوع هنا في موقع الأنبا تكلا في قسم الأسئلة والمقالات) فيقول: إن أصل الجنس البشرى يزودنا بفكرة عن وحدة الزواج. فقد وضع الله فى البدء مثالا تحتذيه الأجيال المقبلة، إذ صنع إمرأة واحدة للرجل، على الرغم من أن المادة لم تكن تنقصه لصنع أخريات، ولا كانت تنقصه القدرة. ومع ذلك فأزيد من إمرأة واحدة لم يخلق الله " يصير الإثنان جسدا واحدا، ليس ثلاثة أو أربعة، وإلا فلا يمكن أن يكونا اثنين فى جسد " *
*+ ومن قبل جيروم و ترتليانوس Saint Tertullian قال **رسل السيد المسيح الإثنا عشر** فى تعاليمهم " **الدسقولية** ": *
و من بدء الخليقة أعطى الله إمرأة واحدة. ولهذا السبب فإن الإثنين جسد واحد.​


----------



## asmicheal (14 أبريل 2010)

*رد: الزواج فى العقيدة المسيحية (ملف شيق )*

*البابا شنودة الثالث*
*9- هكذا كان منذ البدء: د) البشرية تكسر هذا الوضع الإلهي*
​http://st-takla.org/Gallery/Gallery-index_.html
*هذا هو ما وضعه الله منذ البدء، وما غرسه فى ضمير الإنسان قبل أن يزوده بشريعة مكتوبة. و لكن البشرية أخطأت وكسرت **الوضع الإلهى**. وقايين الذى قتل أخاه هابيل ، فلعنه الله هو ونسله، ظهر من نسله رجل قاتل أيضاً اسمه "لامك" كان أول إنسان ذكر عنه **الكتاب المقدس** أنه تزوج من إمرأة. إذ يقول **سفر التكوين** فى ذلك: "واتخذ **لامك** لنفسه إمرأتين " (تكوين19:4).*
*وفى ذلك يقول **القديس ايرونيموس** Saint Jerome فى كتابه ضد جوفنيانوس " لامك رجل دماء وقاتل، كان أول من قسم الجسد الواحد إلى زوجتين ولكن قتل الأخ و**الزواج** الثانى قد أزيلا بنفس العقاب، **الطوفان**".*
*وهذا هو الذى حدث فعلاً إذ انتشر الزنا فى الأرض، لأن نعمة الزواج التى أعطاها الله للبشر، ليتوالدوا بها ويكثروا ويملأوا الأرض ويخضعوها، استغلوها استغلال سيئا لإشباع شهوات جسدية. فغضب الله وأغرق الأرض بالطوفان، ومحا هذا الشر العظيم من على الأرض لكيما يجددها فى طهارة مرة أخرى.*​


----------



## asmicheal (14 أبريل 2010)

*رد: الزواج فى العقيدة المسيحية (ملف شيق )*

*البابا شنودة الثالث*
*10- هكذا كان منذ البدء: ه) الله يرجع المبدأ.. أيام نوح*
​
*و الآن لعلنا نسأل " أى قانون وضعه **الله* للزواج بعد أن تطهرت الأرض من الظلم والنجاسة؟" انه نفس القانون الذى كان قد وضعه منذ البدء، ورأى أنه حسن جدا، وهو قانون "الزوجة الواحدة".
http://st-takla.org/Gallery/Gallery-index_.html*يسجل سفر التكوين هذا الأمر فيذكر أن الله قال لنوح " فتدخل الفلك أنت وبنوك وإمرأتك ونساء بنيك معك... فخرج نوح وبنوه وإمرأته ونساء بنيه معه" (15:8-18).*
*وكما كانت لنوح إمرأة واحدة كذلك كان بنوه لكل منهم إمرأة واحدة أيضاً: "وكان بنو **نوح** الذين خرجوا من الفلك ساما وحاما ويافث (اقرأ مقالاً عن هذا الموضوع هنا في موقع الأنبا تكلا في قسم الأسئلة والمقالات)... هؤلاء الثلاثة هم بنو نوح، ومن هؤلاء تشعبت كل الأرض (18:9-19). نوح وبنوه الثلاثة كانوا اربعة رجال، ولهم أربعة نساء فقط، لكل رجل زوجة واحدة، فيكون الجميع ثمانى أنفس بشرية دخلت الفلك وهذا الأمر يثبته القديس بطرس الرسول فى رسالته الأولى بآية صريحة (ص20:3) قال فيها " كانت عناية الله تنظر مرة أخرى فى أيام نوح إذ كان الفلك يبنى، الذى فيه خلص قليلون أى ثمانى أنفس بالماء". وأيضاً ورد هذا المعنى عينه فى سفر التكوين بنص صريح هو " فى ذلك اليوم عينه دخل سام وحام ويافث بنو نوح وإمرأة نوح وثلاث نساء بنيه معه إلى الفلك" (تكوين13:7). بنفس شريعة " الزوجة الواحدة " جدد الله البشرية فى أيام نوح بينما كانت الأرض خالية – كما فى أيام آدم – وكان الله يريد أن يملأها. *
*وهذا واضح من قوله تعالى لنوح وبنيه كما قال لآدم من قبل " اثمروا واكثروا واملأوا الأرض، و لتكن خشيتكم ورهبتكم على كل **حيوانات** الأرض" (تكوين2،1:9).*
*كان الله يريد حقا أن تمتلئ الأرض وتعمر، ولكنه كان يريد أيضا أن يتم ذلك بطريقة مقدسة، تتفق و النظام الإلهى الذى وضعه للزواج منذ البدء، وهو قانون "الزوجة الواحدة".*​


----------



## asmicheal (14 أبريل 2010)

*رد: الزواج فى العقيدة المسيحية (ملف شيق )*

*البابا شنودة الثالث*
*11- هكذا كان منذ البدء: و) حتى الحيوانات والطيور بنفس المبدأ*
​
*حتى **الحيوانات* *والطيور** وضع لها نفس النظام، عندما جدد الحياة على الأرض . وفى ذلك يسجل **سفر التكوين* أمر الله لنوح " ومن كل حى ذى جسد اثنين من كل تدخل إلى الفلك لاستبقائها معك، تكون ذكرا وأنثى، من الطيور كأجناسها ومن البهائم كأجناسها، ومن كل دبابات الأرض كأجناسها اثنين من كل تدخل إليك لاستبقائها (تكوين 20،19:6http://st-takla.org/Gallery/Gallery-index_.html).
*وفعل نوح ذلك و دخل وأسرته إلى إلى الفلك "هم وكل الوحوش كأجناسها، وكل الطيور كأجناسها، و كل عصفور ذى جناح دخلت إلى الفلك: اثنين اثنين من كل ذى جسد فيه روح وحياة. و الداخلات دخلت ذكرا وأنثى ومن كل ذى جسد كما أمره الرب". (تكوين14:7-16) (اقرأ مقالاً عن هذا الموضوع هنا في موقع الأنبا تكلا في قسم الأسئلة والمقالات).*
*نفس القانون نفذه الله على الحيوان والطير وإن كان قد فرق فى الكمية لا فى القانون بالنسبة إلى الحيوانات الطاهرة والنجسة. فقال لنوح من جميع البهائم الطاهرة، تأخذ معك سبعة سبعة ذكرا وأنثى، ومن البهائم التى ليست بطاهرة اثنين ذكرا وأنثى، لاستبقاء نسل على وجه الأرض" (تكوين3،2:7).*
*وكانت الحكمة فى ذلك هى أن الحيوانات والطيور الطاهرة يجب أن يزيد عددها " مع الإحتفاظ بنفس الشريعة " لسببين:*
*" أ " لكى تقدم منها ذبائح لله، كما فعل نوح عندما خرج من الفلك (تكوين20:8). *
*" ب " وأيضا لتكون طعاما فيما بعد (تكوين3:9).*​*فإن كان الله قد وضع هذه الشريعة حتى للحيوان الأعجم الذى لم يصل إلى سمو الإنسان، فكم بلأولى تكون الشريعة المعطاة للإنسان؟!*​


----------



## asmicheal (14 أبريل 2010)

*رد: الزواج فى العقيدة المسيحية (ملف شيق )*

*للملف بقية *


*تابعوا *
*لو *

*حبيتم *



*:download:*


----------



## asmicheal (14 أبريل 2010)

*رد: الزواج فى العقيدة المسيحية (ملف شيق )*



*البابا شنودة الثالث*
*12- هكذا كان منذ البدء: ز) تعليق القديسين والعلماء*
​http://st-takla.org/Gallery/Gallery-index_.html
*وهذا الأمر لم يتركه **قديسو الكنيسة وعلماؤها** بدون تعليق. *
فقال *القديس ايرونيموس*:
*" وهكذا أيضاً فى الفلك – الذى يفسره بطرس الرسول بأنه مثال للكنيسة – أدخل نوح وأولاده الثلاثة و زوجة واحدة لكل واحد وليس اثنتين، وبالمثل فى الحيوانات غير الطاهرة زوجا واحدا أخذ ذكرا وأنثى، ليظهر أن الزواج الثانى ليس له مكان. حتى بين الوحوش و الدواب والتماسيح والسحالى...".*
*وقد علق أيضا على ذلك العلامة ترتليانوس فقال:*
*"عندما ولد الجنس البشرى للمرة الثانية، كانت وحدة الزواج – للمرة الثانية – هى أمه. وإذا باثنين فى جسد واحد، يعودان فيثمران ويكثران (اقرأ مقالاً عن هذا الموضوع هنا في موقع الأنبا تكلا في قسم الأسئلة والمقالات).. نوح وإمرأته مع بنيهم، والكل فى وحدة زواج. حتى بين الحيوانات أمكن ملاحظة واحدة الزواج...*
*وبنفس الشريعة أمر باختيار مجموعات من سبعة أزواج، كل زوج ذكر وأنثى. ما الذى يمكن أن أقوله أكثر من هذا؟! حتى ولا الطيور النجسة أمكنها أن تدخل فى شركة " زواج مع اثنتين".*​


----------



## asmicheal (14 أبريل 2010)

*رد: الزواج فى العقيدة المسيحية (ملف شيق )*

*البابا شنودة الثالث*
*13- هكذا كان منذ البدء: ح) السيد المسيح يعمل على إرجاع ما كان منذ البدء*
​http://st-takla.org/Gallery/Gallery-index_.html
*هذا هو الوضع السامى الذى أراده الله للبشرية منذ البدء، *
*والذى فشل البشر مدة طويلة من الزمن فى الوصول اليه، وهو نفس الوضع الذى علم به السيد المسيح، *
*ودعا الناس إليه موبخا اياهم على ضعف مستواهم بقوله:*
*" لم يكن هكذا منذ البدء" (متى8:19، مرقس6:10). *
*وقد صدق العلامة ترتيليان فى قوله إن السيد المسيح عمل على ارجاع أشياء كثيرة إلى ما كانت عليه منذ البدء ؛ *
*فألغى **الطلاق** الذى لم يكن موجودا منذ البدء. وارجع وحدة **الزواج** التى كانت منذ البدء. *
*ولم يقيد الإنسان بالختان وبترحيم أطعمة معينة، *
*إذ لم تكن القيود موجودة منذ البدء. *​


----------



## asmicheal (14 أبريل 2010)

*رد: الزواج فى العقيدة المسيحية (ملف شيق )*

البابا شنودة الثالث
*14- بحث تعدد الزوجات في العهد القديم وإلغائه في المسيحية: 
أ) فساد الجنس البشري وتدهوره*
​
*لكى يتضح هذا الأمر جيدا، علينا أن نعرف أولا ظروف قيامه، حينئذ تظهر لنا حكمة الله فيه:*
*فساد الجنس البشرى وتدهوره:*

*1- **كان آدم بتولا فى الفردوس، وكذلك كانت حواء. ويقول عنهما **الكتاب المقدس** " وكان كلاهما عريانين آدم وإمرأته وهما لا *http://st-takla.org/Gallery/Gallery-index_.html*يخجلان" (تكوين25:2). ولكنهما – بعد الخطية – فقدا حالتهما الأولى السامية الفائقة للطبيعة، وأحسا بعريهما فكساهما الله وستر عريهما. وبعد أن طردا من الفردوس، يقول الكتاب " عرف آدم حواء إمرأته فحبلت وولدت قايين..." (تكوين1:4).*
*ولم يكتف الإنسان بالنزول من سمو *البتولية* إلى عفة الزواج الواحد، بل تدرج البعض إلى تعدد الزوجات (تكوين19:4)، وبدأت الشهوة الجسدية تسيطر على الرجال " فرأوا بنات الناس أنهن حسنات " فاتخذوا لأنفسهم نساء منكل ما اختاروا" (تكوين2:6)، ويصف الكتاب الحالة السيئة التى وصلت إليها البشرية فيقول " ورأى الرب أن شر الإنسان قد كثر فى الأرض، وأن كل تصور أفكار قلبه إنما هو شرير كل يوم... فقال الرب أمحو عن وجه الأرض الإنسان الذى خلقته" (تكوين7،5:6). وكان الطوفان...*
*ولكن حتى نسل نوح الذى أنقذ من الطوفان أخطأ ايضا إلى الرب (اقرأ مقالاً عن هذا الموضوع هنا في موقع الأنبا تكلا في قسم الأسئلة والمقالات). وعاد الشر فكثر فى الأرض. ولم يكتف الناس بالزنا، بل انحطوا أكثر من ذلك إلى الشذوذ الجنسى، كما ظهر ذلك ببشاعة فى أهل سادوم التى أحرقها الله بالنار هى و عامورة (تكوين24،5:19). وظهرت بشاعة الزنا فى حادث سبط بنيامين (قضاة29:20-33).*
*وانحدرت البشرية إلى هوة أخرى فعبدت الأصنام دون الله، حتى أن لابان خال يعقوب أب أسباط إسرائيل الإثنى عشر، كان هو أيضاً يعبد الأصنام (تكوين30،19:31). وظهر التسرى وانتشر (تكوين2:16و 9،3:30). وتطور الزنا بالناس، حتى عرف بينهم البغاء أيضاً (تكوين16،15:38).*
*ووسط هذا الجو الوثنى الفاسد، كان تعدد الزوجات يعتبر عملا شريفا جدا إذا قيس بالممارسات الأخرى. وهكذا كانت البشرية تتطور – فى البعد عن الله – من سئ إلى أسوأ. ولم تكن الشريعة المكتوبة قد أعطيت لهم بعد. فماذا يفعل الله؟ هل يفنى الإنسان مرة أخرى من على وجه الأرض، ويتوالى تكرار قصتى الطوفان ونار سدوم؟! أم هل كان هناك حل آخر تقوم به مراحم الله لأجل إنقاذ الإنسان؟.. كان هناك حل آخر. فما هو؟ *​


----------



## asmicheal (14 أبريل 2010)

*رد: الزواج فى العقيدة المسيحية (ملف شيق )*

*البابا شنودة الثالث*
*15- بحث تعدد الزوجات في العهد القديم وإلغائه في المسيحية: *
*ب) كان لابد من سياسة تدرُّج لإنقاذ الإنسان*
​*1- انتقى الله من البشرية إبراهيم أبا الآباء، لكى يجعله نواة لشعب جديد، ينشأ بتربية إلهية خاصة، ويكون كمتحف حى للديانة الإلهية وللعبادة الحقة، وسط الشعوب الوثنية التى تملأ الأرض. ونظروا إلى حالة البشرية المنحطة لم يتقل الله بوصايا صعبة على الشعب الناشئ المحاط فكرياً وعمليا بألوان من خطايا الوثنيين.*
*وحتى فى هذا الشعب المختار ظهر تعدد الزوجات أيضا. لم يأمر الله به، و لكنه تسامح فيه: إذ كانت له ظروفه الخاصة من جهة، ومن جهة أخرى فإن المستوى البشرى المعاصر لم يكن يسمح وقتذاك بالسمو الذى أراه الله للإنسان منذ البدء. لابد من سياسة تدرج يتخدها الله الرحيم الشفيق، لكى يأخذ بيد البشرية الساقطة، و يقودها خطوة خطوة إلى **الوضع الإلهى الذى كان فى البدء**.*
*

*​*وكمثال **لسياسة التدرج** التى عامل بها شعبه **تشريع *الطلاق* مثلا: فى البدء لم يكن هنك *http://st-takla.org/Gallery/Gallery-index_.html*طلاق، ولكنه ظهر لما فسدت البشرية. فلم يلغه الله دفعة واحدة، وإنما تدرج مع الناس. تركهم فترة طويلة فى حريتهم المطلقة، يستخدمون الطلاق بدون قيد و لا شرط. ثم قيدهم فى الشريعة بكتاب طلاق يعطى للمطلقة. ويقول **القديس اوغسطينوس** إنه " فى هذا الأمر كان يظهر التوبيخ أكثر من الموافقة على الطلاق. فمن المعروف أن إجراءات قسيمة الطلاق كانت نوعا من التعطيل، لأنه تستغرق وقتا يراجع فيه الزوج نفسه. ومع ذلك فقد قال **السيد المسيح** لليهود "من أجل قساوة قلوبكم، أذن لكم أن تطلقوا نساءكم" (متى8:19).*
*إذن فلم يكن السبب آن الأمر كان يتمشى مع قصد الله، وإنما هى تنازل من الله ليتمشى مع ضعف الإنسان. وقد قال **ذهبى الفم**: "أن الزوجة المكروهة، وإذا لم يكن يؤذن بطلاقها، كان يمكن أن يقتلها الزوج، لأنه هكذا كان جنس اليهود الذين قتلوا الأنبياء (اقرأ مقالاً عن هذا الموضوع هنا في موقع الأنبا تكلا في قسم الأسئلة والمقالات)... فسمح الله بالأقل ليزيل الشر الأكبر... فيخرجوهن بدلا من أن يذبحوهن فى البيوت".*
*ولكن الله صبر على ذلك زمنا، ثم وبخ الشعب علانية على الطلاق، مظهرا لهم كراهيته لهذا الأمر (ملاخى16:2). وأخيرا ألغى الطلاق فى **العهد الجديد**، إلا لعلة **الزنا**، لأن هذه الخطية بالذات تكسر جوهر الزوج من أساسه، كما سيظهر ذلك عند كلامنا عن "**الجسد الواحد**".*
*تنازل الله إذن فى تشريعه مع مستوى الناس، لكى يرفعهم تدريجيا إلى المستوى الذى يريده لهم: سمح لهم بأكثر من زوجة، سمح لهم بالطلاق، سمح لهم بالتسرى، سمح لهم برجم الزناة... كل ذلك لأنهم كانوا وقتذاك لا يحتملون السمو الذى أراده لهم.*
*وكان من غير المعقول أن يعطى الله الناس شريعة فوق مستواهم لا يستطيعون تنفيذها. ولذلك حسنا وبخ السيد المسيح **الكتبة والفريسيين** بقوله عنهم "يحزمون أحمالا ثقيلة عسرة الحمل ويضعونها على أكتاف الناس" (متى4:23).*
*وهكذا اختار الله نقطة بدء منخفضة تتفق ومستوى الناس، مع عرضه الكمال عليهم يختاره من يشاء ومن يحتمل، دون أن يكون إجباريا. ولكنه تدرج شيئا فشيئا فى تشريع هذا الكمال حتى تم ذلك فى المسيحية. وحتى فى هذه أيضا ترك درجات عليا من الكمال اختيارية، لأنه كما قال " ليس الجميع يحتملون" (متى11:19). غير أنه احتفظ فى المسيحية بسمو للحد الأدنى.*
*من أجل هذا قال **العلامة ترتليانوس** " كل واحد يعلم الآن، أنه قد سمح لآبائنا – حتى رؤساء الآباء أنفسهم – ليس فقط **ب**الزواج** وإنما بتعدد الزيجات أيضا، بل إنهم احتفظوا كذلك بسرارى. ولكن على الرغم من استعمال الطريقة الرمزية فى الكتاب فى الكلام عن الكنيسة والمجمع، فإننا سنشرح هذا الإشكال فى بساطة بقولنا إنه " كان من الضرورى فى الأزمنة الماضية، أن تقوم ممارسات ينبغى إبطالها فيما بعد أو تعديلها". بقى علينا أن نشرح لماذا كان ذلك ضروريا فى تلك الأزمنة. *​


----------



## asmicheal (14 أبريل 2010)

*رد: الزواج فى العقيدة المسيحية (ملف شيق )*

*البابا شنودة الثالث*
*16- بحث تعدد الزوجات في العهد القديم وإلغائه في المسيحية: 
ج) فكرة "شعب الله" وبركة النسل*
​
*1- كان تعدد الزوجات يتمشى إلى حد كبير مع فكرة " شعب الله"، هذا الشعب الذى علمه الله الشريعة، وأرسل إليه الأنبياء ليحفظ فيه العقائد السليمة إلى أن يحين انتشارها فى الأرض كلها، فتصبح جميع الأمم هى شعب الله.*
http://st-takla.org/Gallery/Gallery-index_.html*وكان لابد أن يكثر هذا الشعب: ليس فقط ليستطيع الصمود أمام شعوب الوثنية القوية، وإنما أيضا ليستخدمه الله فى القضاء على الوثنية. كما حدث فيما بعد، عندما طرد الوثنيين من الأرض وسكنها، فصارت مقدسة، إذ أنها كانت المركز الوحيد لعبادة الله الحقيقية فى العالم كله.*
*من أجل هذا كانت كثرة النسل بركة توارثها الآباء وسعوا لنيلها. وهكذا نسمع أن الله قال لإبراهيم أبى الآباء"... وأجعل نسلك كتراب الأرض، حتى إن استطاع أحد أن يعد تراب الأرض فنسلك أيضا يعد" (تكوين 16:13). وقال له أيضا " انظر إلى السماء وعد النجوم إن استطعت أن تعدها... هكذا يكون نسلك" (تكوين5:15). وقال له ثالثة " من أجل أنك فعلت هذا الأمر، ولم تمسك ابنك وحيدك " عنى"، أباركك مباركة وأكثر نسلك تكثيرا كنجوم السماء وكالرمل الذى على شاطئ البحر (اقرأ مقالاً عن هذا الموضوع هنا في موقع الأنبا تكلا في قسم الأسئلة والمقالات). و يرث نسلك باب أعدائه، ويتبارك فى نسلك جميع أمم الأرض" (تكوين 16:22-18). و أقام الله عهداً مع إبراهيم قال له فيه " لأنى أجعلك أبا لجمهور من الأمم، وأثمرك كثيرا جدا وأجعلك أمما، وملوك منك يخرجون. وأقيم عهدى بينى وبينك وبين نسلك من بعدك فى أجيالهم..." (تكوين 5:17-7).*
*ونفس هذه البركة منحها الله لإسحق بن ابراهيم فقال له " فأكون معك و أباركك... وأكثر نسلك كنجوم السماء وتتبارك فى نسلك جميع أمم الأرض" (تكوين 3:26،4). وكرر الله هذه البركة عينها **ليعقوب** بن **إسحق** (12:32،11:35).*​


----------



## asmicheal (14 أبريل 2010)

*رد: الزواج فى العقيدة المسيحية (ملف شيق )*

*البابا شنودة الثالث*
*17- بحث تعدد الزوجات في العهد القديم وإلغائه في المسيحية: *
*د) زيجات إبراهيم ويعقوب وفكرة الرمز*
​*1-أعجيب"... بعد كل هذه المواعيد بكثرة النسل كنجوم السماء ورمل البحر... أنيتخذ ابراهيم له أكثر من زوجة؟! ظانا فى نفسه أن هذا قد يتفق ومشيئة الله فى مباركة نسله! *
*ولم يفعل **إبراهيم** ذلك عن شهوة جسدية، وهو رجل كان قد شاخ واجتاز الثمانين من عمره بسنوات، دون أن يتخذ لنفسه إمرأة أخرى غير سارة زوجته الوحيدة العاقر! إلى أن أعطته هى أمتها **هاجر** سرية قائلة له " هوذا *http://st-takla.org/Gallery/Gallery-index_.html*الرب قد أمسكنى عن الولادة. ادخل على جاريتى لعلى أرزق منها بنين" (تكوين2:16). وكانت له ست وثمانون سنة من العمر حين ولدت له هاجرا ابنا" (تكوين16:16) *
*وقد قال **القديس اغسطينوس** فى كتابه Bono Conjugali عن أبينا ابراهيم انه عاش فى حالة الزواج بعفاف. وكان فى مقدوره أن يعيش عفيفا بدون زواج، ولكن ذلك لم يكن مناسبا فى ذلك الزمان. فأى زمان يقصده أوغسطينوس؟ إنه ليس زمنا وثنيا فاسدا تكتنفه ظلمة الجهل فحسب، وإنما تسرى ابراهيم فى عصر خافت فيه إبنتا قريبه لوط من انقرض العالم بعد حرق **سادوم** و **عمورا**، وهرب هذه العائلة الصغيرة وحيدة في الأرض، فأسكرتا أباهما، وأنجبتا منه نسلاً دون آن يعلم (تكوين 19: 31-38)... ليس عن شهوة ولا دنس، وإنما رغبة في النسل، وخوفاً من أنقراض الأسرة في الأرض... ليست المسألة أذاً شهوة حسية أو عدم ضبط نفس. فإن القديس أغسطينوس في الأجابة عن هذه النقطة "وهي زواج إبراهيم بأكثر من واحدة يصيح متسائلاً في تعجب" هل لم يضبط نفسه، هذا الذي قدم أبنه ذبيحة"؟! *
*أما **العلامة ترتيليانوس** فيضيف رأياً أخر بقوله "كان زواج إبراهيم مثالاً ورمزاً" وهذه الفكرة شرحها إيضاً **القديس ايرونيموس** بالتفصيل في رسالته إلي أجيروشيا. وكلا هذين الكاتبين المسيحيين الكبيرين لم يتكلم من ذاتيهما، وإنما أعتمد علي شرح **القديس بولس الرسول** بهذه النقطة بذات في رسالته إلي غلاطية (4: 22- 30). في الواقع كانت كثير من الأشياء في تصرفات وحياة الآباء الأول والإنبياء هي – كما قال القديس ايرونيموس – "رموز لأمور ستأتي". وهذا الموضوع شرحة بالتفصيل **القديس هيلاري أسقف بواتيبية** الذي كان يلقب "أثناسيوس الغرب" في كتابه **Tractatus Mysteriorum فتحدث عن هذه الرموز منذ آدم، وتعرض فيه الزيجات إبراهيم ولزيجات يعقوب إيضاً. وهذا المر أوضحه القديس أوغسطينوس في عبارة موجزة قال فيها " كانت زوجات الإباء الكثيرات رمز لكنائس مستقبله من شعوب كثيرة تخضع لعريس واحد هو المسيح (اقرأ مقالاً عن هذا الموضوع هنا في موقع الأنبا تكلا في قسم الأسئلة والمقالات). أما سر الزواج بواحده في أيامنا، فيشير إلي وحدتنا جميعاً في خضوعنا لله، نحن الذين سنصبح فيما بعد مدينة سمائية واحدة".ومع ذلك فإن إبراهيم لم تجده زوجاته الكثيرات شيئاً إذ قال له الله " **باسحق** يدعي لك نسل" (تكوين12:21). ولما مات لم يدفن كما لاحظ **القديس أمبروسيوس** إلا مع زوجته **سارة** وحدها. *
*وإبنه اسحق لم يتخذ في حياته كلها التي بلغت 180 عاماً (تكوين 35: 28) غير زوجه واحده هي رفقة ، التي كانت حياتها هي الأخري تحمل رموزاً كثيره بالأخص في زواجها وفي إنجابها. *
*أما **يعقوب أبو الأسباط الأثني عشر**، فمعروف أنه خدع من **خاله لابان** الذي زفه إلي زوجه من إبنتيه غير التي أختارها لنفسه. وفي الصباح اكتشف يعقوب أنها ليست خطيبته التي أختارها، وإنما هي أختها الكبري. وأجابه لابان عن هذه الخدع بقوله "لا يفعل هكذا في مكاناً آن تعطي الصغيرة قبل البكر" (تكوين 29: 36). وعلاجاً للمشكلة زواجه الصغري أيضاً. وتسري يعقوب بنفس السبب الذي من أجله تسري أبراهيم: دفع إلي ذلك دفعا من زوجتيه أن يتخذ له جاريتهما سريتين لينجب لهما نسلاً (تكوين 30: 3،9). وكانت في تلك الزيجات أيضاً رموز لأمور ستأتي، شرحها القديس ايرونيموس في رسالته الأنفه الذكر. *
*وهكذا نري أن الأب الكبير لم يطلب تعدد الزوجات ولم يشتهيه، ولكنه أيضاً لم يرفضة عندما دفع إليه دفعاً بحكم ظروفه الخاصة. بل علي العكس سري بأن ير له نسلاً كثيراً كان يرن في إذنيه وعد الله له ولأبيه وجده بإن نسله سيصير كنجوم السماء ورمل البحر لا يعد من الكثرة، وأن به ستتبارك جميع قبائل الأرض.*​


----------



## asmicheal (14 أبريل 2010)

*رد: الزواج فى العقيدة المسيحية (ملف شيق )*

*البابا شنودة الثالث*
*18- بحث تعدد الزوجات في العهد القديم وإلغائه في المسيحية: *
*ه) العنصر الروحي الأول لتعدد الزوجات*
​*1-كانت هناك أسباب روحية خطيرة من أجلها تسامح **الله** فى قيام تعدد الزوجات.*
*أما السبب الأول الخطير فهو مقاومة طغيان الوثنية:*
*تلك الوثنية التى كانت قد انتشرت بشكل مريع، حتى كادت تكتسح العالم كله بدون استثناء. ولذلك كانت فكرة الله فى اختيار شعب يعبده تقوم على ثلاثة عمد أساسية، و هى عزل هذا الشعب، وإنماؤه، وتعليمه. أما سياسة العزل فبدأت عندما قال الله لإبراهيم "اذهب من أرضك ومن عشيرتك ومن بيت أبيك إلى الأرض التى أريك، فأجعلك أمة عظيمة وأباركك..." (تكوين1:12،2). وكان العزل لازما حتى لا يتأتر شعب الله بالوثنية فيعتنقها نتيجة لاختلاطه بالوثنيين.*
*وكان من مظاهر هذه السياسة: السكن المنفرد، وعدم التزاوج مع شعوب الأرض الوثنية، وعدم التعامل معهم. وحرص **إبراهيم** على تنفيذ هذا فى فى تزويجه لابنه **إسحاق** (تكوين3:24-4) كما حرص عليه اسحق فى تزويج ابنه **يعقوب** (تكوين 1:28-4). وعندما كان شعب الله يكسر قاعدة العزلة هذه، كان يقع فى عبادة الأوثان ويحل عليه غضب الله، كما حدث ذلك مرات سجلها سفر القضاة.و لكن سياسة العزل وحدها عن الشعوب الوثنية لا يكفى، لأن الشعب المؤمن إذ كان قليلا وضعيفا، حتى إن هو اعتزل عن الوثنيين يمكن أن يطغوا هم عليه ويستعبدوه لهم ويخضعوه لعبادتهم. فكان لابد أن تصحب عملية العزل عملية إنماء فى العدد، حتى يستطيع الصمود أمام قوة أعدائة، وحتى يرث أرضهم و ينشر فيها عبادة الله. وعملية الإنماء صحبها بالضرورة تعدد الزوجات، لأن الأمر لم يكن سهلاً، إذ هو تكوين شعب من فرد واحد. *
*ولهذا كان إنجاب البنين وقتذاك عملا مقدسا. لأن المقصود به كان حفظ الايمان بالله من الضياع، والوقوف أمام خطر العبادات الفاسدة. وهكذا نرى حقيقة هامة وهى:*
*فى تعدد الزوجات – قبل مجئ **السيد المسيح** – لم يكن المقصود هو الزوجات، وإنما البنين الذين تلدهم الزوجات والبنون لم يقصدوا لذاتهم، وانما لحفظ الإيمان فى عالم وثنى. فخرج الأمر اذن عن الغرض الجسدى الى الغرض الدينى. ومن الواضح أن هناك فرقا بين الحالة هنا، والحالة أيام آدم وأيام **نوح** بعد **الطوفان**. ففى هذه الحالة الأخيرة كانت الأرض خالية، ولكنها كانت نقيةليست فيها وثنية تهدد الإيمان السليم بالفناء (اقرأ مقالاً عن هذا الموضوع هنا في موقع الأنبا تكلا في قسم الأسئلة والمقالات). فكان يمكن للإنسان أن ينمو على مهل فى ظل قصد الله السامى **بشريعة "الزوجة الواحدة"**. أما فى أيام ابراهيم فكان العكس هو السائد: كانت فى الأرض شعوب كثيرة من الناس. وإذ كانو كلهم وثنيين، صاروا خطرا على القلة الضئيلة جدا التى تعبد الله. ولذلك كان يبدو أن تعدد الزوجات بالنسبة لعابدى الله لازم ليرفع نسبتهم العددية ولو قليلا. *​


----------



## asmicheal (14 أبريل 2010)

*رد: الزواج فى العقيدة المسيحية (ملف شيق )*

*البابا شنودة الثالث*
*19- بحث تعدد الزوجات في العهد القديم وإلغائه في المسيحية: *
*و) لم يكن مناسباً أن يلغي تعدد الزوجات في شريعة موسى*
​*1- كل هذا حدث ولم تكن الشريعة المكتوبة قد أعطيت بعد ونريد أن نعرف في أي ظروف أعطيت هذه الشريعة علي يد **موسي النبي**، لكي نفهم مدي مناسبتها للناس وللظروف المحيطة بهم. أعطيت الشريعه منحة لشعب مؤمن. ولكنه علي الرغم من كونه وقت ذاك الشعب الوحيد الذي يعرف **الله** الحقيقي ويعبوده، فإنه كان شعباً قاسياً (متي 19: 8) عنيداً " صلب الرقبة " بشهادة الله نفسه عنه ( خروج 32: 9، 33: 5) وبشهادة موسي النبي أيضاً (خروج 34: 9). كان شعباً متذمراً كثير الشهوات (خروج 15: 24، 16: 3) أتعب موسي النبي جداً، علي الرغم من المعجزات التي رأها، حتي قال لهم هذا النبي العظيم، "ليس تذمركم علينا بل علي الرب" ( خروج 16: 8). *
*لقد أعطيت الشريعة أيام موسي لشعب قال الله لموسي عنه " دعني أفني هذا الشعب". ولولا شفاعة موسي، لأهلك اله الشعب كله في البرية وأفناه (خروج 32). نعم أعطيت الشريعة لهذا الشعب، الذي لم أبطئ عليهم موسي مع الله – إذا كان علي الجبل يستلم الشريعة – قال هذا الشعب لهرون " قم اصنع لنا آلهه تسير أمامنا، لأن موسي هذا الرجل الذي أصعدنا من **ارض مصر**، لا نعلم ماذا أصابه "(خروج 32: 1) (اقرأ مقالاً عن هذا الموضوع هنا في موقع الأنبا تكلا في قسم الأسئلة والمقالات). وهكذا لم نذل موسي من علي الجبل، وجد الشعب يعبد عجلاً من ذهب! هذا الشعب الذي قال الله عنه فيما بعد " ربيت بنين وبنات ونشأتهم وأنهم فعصوا علي. الثور يعرف قانية، والحمار معلف صاحبه. وأما اسرائيل فلا يعرف، شعبي لا يفهم ويل للأمه الخاطئة، الشعب الثقيل الأثم، نسل فعلي الشر أولاد مفسدين" (اشعياء 1: 2-4) لم يكن ممكناً لمثل هذا الشعب الذي أوضحنا شيئاً من حالته، أن يحتمل مستوي عالياً، فكان لابد أن يتدرج الله معهم. *
*هذا الشعب الذي بكي بدموع مشتهياً أن يأكل لحماً (عدد 11: 4، 10،15)، والذي عادي فأشتهي العبودية من أجل اكلأ اللحم (خروج 16: 3)، هل كان ممكناً أن يمنع الله عنه تعدد الزوجات؟! مثل هذا الشعب الذي ارتكب **الزنا** في بيت الرب نفسه، والذي بسبب زناه عبد آلهه اخري وسجد لها في حياة موسي نفسه (عدد 25)، هل كان ممكناً آن يمنع عن تعدد الزوجات؟!... لم يكن مناسباً أذن أن يمنع تعدد الزوجات في شريعة موسي، علي الأقل لسببين: *
*أولاً: لأن ذلك لم يكن مناسباً لمستوي الشعب الأسرائيلي ذاته، وألا أقتيد إلي الزنا. *
*ثانياً: لأن ذلك لم يكن مناسباً للرغبة في مقاومة الجو الوثني الطاغي المحيط بالشعب. *
*وإنما كان لابد من سياسة تدرج، يسمح فيها لمن يريد من الشعب بأتخاذ النساء كزوجات، مع رفع فكرة ليتسامي بفكرة الزواج فيتخذها بغرض روحي، لتكوين شعب لله، بدلاً من التفكير في الزواج كمادة لأشباع شهوة جسدية. *
*فما الذي فعل **الله في سياسة التدرج** هذه؟ *​


----------



## asmicheal (14 أبريل 2010)

*رد: الزواج فى العقيدة المسيحية (ملف شيق )*

*البابا شنودة الثالث*
*20- بحث تعدد الزوجات في العهد القديم وإلغائه في المسيحية: *
*ز) سياسة التدرج التي اتبعها الله*
​*7- بدأ **الله** في شريعة **موسي** يغسل هذا الشعب من نجاسته ويرفع مستواه، حتي يستطيع أن يصل به في المسيحية إلي الطهارة التي أرادها له منذ البدء، و التي كانت **شريعة "الزوجة الواحدة"** أحد مظاهرها. فماذا شرع له حتي أقتاده إلي ذلك؟ *
*أ‌- حرم الله علي الشعب كثيراً من الزيجات: *

*حرم عليه التزوج بالأخت، وكان ذلك ممارساً في القديم. **فابراهيم أبو الآباء** أتخذ ساره زوجه له ( تكوين 20: 12). وحرم عليه الزواج لأختين وكان ذلك أيضاً ممارساً في القديم، كما حدث مع **يعقوب** أبي الأسباط الأثني عشر (تكوين 29: 26، 27). وحرم عليه زيجات اخري كثيرة، بلغت في سفر الاويين 17 حاله (أصحاح 18). وهكذا لم يعد الزواج مطلقاً كما كان من قبل. وقد تدرج هذه المحارم وتطور حتي وصلت إلي حد اكبر فيما بعد. ومن يكسر هذه المحارم كان في الغالب يقتل. *
*

*​*ب‌- أمره بالأبتعاد عن النساء في ظروف روحية معينه: *

*فقبل أن يقتر بالشعب من جبل سيناء لسماع الشريعة، أمره موسي آن يتطهر ويغسل ثيابه، ولا يقرب النساء ثلاثة أيام (خروج 19: 15). وكان محرماً علي اي فرض من الشعب آن يتقدم ليأكل من ذبائح الله المقدسة، إلا وهو طاهر لم يقرب أمرأة (لاويين 22: 6). وهكذا كانت هناك أيام عامه، يتعفف فيها الشعب كله، ويتفرغ للعبادة وهي موسم الرب وأعياده، التي تقدم فيها ذبائح عامه وكانت كثيرة (لاويين 23) تضاف إليها المناسبات الخاصة بالأفراد التي يقدمون فيها ذبائح للرب عن أمور خاصه بهم. *
*وهكذا عندما طلب داود النبي من **أخيمالك الكاهن** خبزاً، أجابه ذاك"... يوجد خبز مقدس، إذ كان الغلمان قد حفظوا أنفسهم ولاسيما من النساء". ولم يعطيه إلا بعد أن أجابه داود " أن النساء قد منعت عنا منذ أمس وما قبله" (صموئيل الأول 21: 4، 5). *
*

*​*ج- كان أمر الله الشعب بالأبتعاد عن النساء في ظروف خاصة بهن: *

*مثال ذلك "أيام طمث المرأة". أن مسها وهي "في نجاسة طمثها" يصبح هو أيضاً نجساً إلي المساء وكذلك أن كانت ذات سيل، في الغير أيام طمثها (لاويين 15: 19، 27). أما أذا أضطجع رجل مع إمرأة طامث فكلاهما يقطعاً من بين الشعب (لاويين 20: 18). كذلك كان المرأة لا تمث في أيام نفاسها حتي تطهر (لاويين 12). *
*د- ولكي يمنع الله الشعب من الأنغماس الشهواني في المعاشرات الجنسية اعتبر أن "كل من اضطجع مع امراة أضطجع زرع يكون نجساً إلي المساء" (لاويين 15: 16) فيغتسل الأثنين ويغسلاً ملابسهما هذا إذا كانا زوجيين، أما آن لم يكونا كذلك فإنهما يقتلان (لاويين 20: 10) (اقرأ مقالاً عن هذا الموضوع هنا في موقع الأنبا تكلا في قسم الأسئلة والمقالات). فكأن الله شرع لهم أن الأبتعاد عن النساء طهارة، حتي الزوجات! فإن كانت هذا مع الوحدة، فكم بالأكثر في حالة تعدد الزوجات؟!*
*

*​*ه - وهكذا حتي في شريعة موسي كشف الله للشعب ولو من بعيد قبساً من جمال البتوليه وسموها عن الزواج. *

*وكمثال لذلك قال عن الكاهن الأعظم "هذا يأخذ أمرأة عذراء أما الأرملة والمطلقه والمدنسة والزانية، فمن هؤلاء لا يأخذ بل يتخذ عذراء من قومه أمراة (لاويين 21: 13، 14). وتدرج الله حتي بارك الخصيان وقال "لا يكن **الخصي** اني شجرة يابسه... أني أعطيهم... أسماً أفضل من البنين والبنات" (أشعياء 56: 3، 5). *
*

*​*و- أصلاح آخر قام به الله في شريعة الزواج وهو يختص بالطلاق: *

*وقد شرحنا قبلاً ما اتبعه الله فيه من تتدرج أنتها إلي أنه قيل في **سفر ملاخي النبي** " لأنه يكره **الطلاق** قال الرب إله إسرائيل" (2: 16). هذه امثله قليله من التدرج الذي أحدثة اله في شريعه الزواج، ورفع به الشعب من الممارسات البدائية التي تشابه الوثنين إلي درجات قربتهم إلي شريعة المسيحية التي رجعت فيها الوضع الألهي الأصلي. أما تعدد الزوجات فإن وقت إلغائه لم يكن قد حان بعد. *​


----------



## asmicheal (14 أبريل 2010)

*رد: الزواج فى العقيدة المسيحية (ملف شيق )*

*للملف بقية *

*فتابعوا *


*لو حبيتم *


*:download:*


----------



## ABOTARBO (14 أبريل 2010)

*رد: الزواج فى العقيدة المسيحية (ملف شيق )*

*تفريق مَا جمعَــــــه الله
*
*
ســـــــؤال

يقول الكتاب " ما جمعه الله لا يفرقه إنسان " ( مت 19 : 6 ). فكيف يحدث أنه فى حالة الزنا يمكن تفريق ما جمعه الله؟

الجواب :
الوصية تقول " لا يفرقه إنسان ". وفى حالة الزنا , لايحدث التفريق بواسطة إنسان , إنما بأمر الله نفسه, الذى سمح بالطلاق فى حالة الزنا , وفى نفس الإصحاح ( مت 19 : 9 ).

عن كتاب سنوات مع أسئلة الناس
لصاحب القداسة والغبطة
البابا شنودة الثالث
*​


----------



## asmicheal (14 أبريل 2010)

*رد: الزواج فى العقيدة المسيحية (ملف شيق )*

*البابا شنودة الثالث*
*21- بحث تعدد الزوجات في العهد القديم وإلغائه في المسيحية: *
*ح) السبب الروحي الثاني لتعدد الزوجات*
​*8- عملياً سمح **الله** بتعدد الزوجات لن مستوي الشعب لم يكن يتفق وإلغاءه. ولكنه لكي يسمو بهم وجههم إلي إتخاذ الزواج لإنجاب البنين لسببين.*
*أ- لينمو شعب الله ويقف أمام قوة الوثنيين *
*وفي ذلك يقول القديس أوغسطينوس "إن الآباء في العهد القديم كان واجباً عليهم أن ينجبوا أولادا لأجل تلك الأم اورشليم... حتي الأنبياء الذين كانوا لا يعيشون حسب الجسد كانوا أيضاً مضطرين أن يجتمعوا بأجساد".*
*ب‌-لأنه بهذا النسل ستتبارك الأرض، إذ أن منه سيخرج المسيح.*
*كان مجئ المسيح أو "المسيا المنتظر" هو أمل كل فرد من أفراد الشعب. حتى إن المرأة السامرية – على الرغم من أنها كانت خاطئة – قالت للسيد المسيح قبل أن يعلن لها ذاته *http://st-takla.org/Gallery/Gallery-index_.html*"أنا أعلم أن **المسيا** الذى يقال له المسيح يأتى. فمتى جاء ذاك يخبرنا بكل شئ" (يوحنا 25:4). *
*و هكذا كانت قلوب جميع أبناء **إبراهيم** معلقة بالمسيا ومجيئه. وكانوا يعرفون أنه المقصود بوعد الله لإبراهيم "ويتبارك فى نسلك جميع أمم الأرض" (تكوين 18:22)، وهو نفس الوعد الذى سمعه **إسحق** أيضا (تكوين 4:26)، وكذلك **يعقوب** (تكوين 14:28).*
*كل رجل كان يتمنى أن يأتى المسيح من نسله وكل أمرأة كانت تذوب شوقاً فى أن يكون المسيا من ثمرة أحشائها. ولهذا يقول **القديس أغستينوس** " فاشتعلت النساء **القديسات** –ليس بالشهوة وانما بالتقوى– للأنجاب". وقال عن **الآباء القديسين** " كان الزواج واجباً علي القديسين، ليس طلباً له في ذاته وإنما لأجل شئ أخر". من أجل أي شئ؟ يريد القديس في نفس كتابة " ليوا من أجل العالم، وغنما من أجل المسيح صاروا أزواجاً ومن أجل المسيح صاروا أباء". لذلك فما أصدق القديس أوغسطينوس عندما قال في موضع اخر "كانت الرغبة في انجاب الأولاد روحيه وليست جسدية". ولهذا اصبحت قلة النسل عاراً. فرحيل زوجة يعقوب، لما كانت عاقراً قالت ليعقوب " هب لي بنين وإلا فإنا اموت"! (تكوين 30: 1) (اقرأ مقالاً عن هذا الموضوع هنا في موقع الأنبا تكلا في قسم الأسئلة والمقالات). ولم فتح الله رحمها فولدت، قالت "قد نزع الله عاري" (تكوين 30: 23). وإليصابات العاقر لم ولدت أبنها يوحنا المعمدان سبحت الله قائلاً " نظر إلي لينزع عاري من بين الناس" (لوقا 1: 25) وعلي عكس ذلك كان كثرة البنين بركة. فقيله " البنون ميراث من الرب..." (مزمور 127: 3).... وكان من البركة أن يقال " أمرأة مثل كرمه مخصبه في جوانب بيتك، وبنيك مثل غصون الزيتون الجدد حول مائدتك... "(مزمور128: 3)... *
*لذلك فعلي الرغم من أن الزواج بإمراة الخ كان محرماً حسب الشريعه (لاويين 18: 16) ، فإنه كان يتحول إلي واجب حتمي أذا مات الأخ بدون نسل، فيضطر أخوه إلي أتخاذ أرملته زوجه ليقيم نسلاً للأخ المتوفي، فالبكر الذي تلده يحسب أبناً للمتوفي "لئلا يمحي اسمه من اسرائيل" (تثنية 25: 5- 10). *​


----------



## asmicheal (14 أبريل 2010)

*رد: الزواج فى العقيدة المسيحية (ملف شيق )*

*البابا شنودة الثالث*
*22- بحث تعدد الزوجات في العهد القديم وإلغائه في المسيحية: *
*ط) تطور الأمور وزوال أسباب تعدد الزوجات*
​http://st-takla.org/Gallery/Gallery-index_.html
*إذن لم يكن تعدد الزوجات في قصد **الله** منذ البدء، بل انه وضع للبشرية **شريعة "الزوجة الواحدة"** ورأي أنه حسن. ولكن لما سقط الناس في الفساد في تعدد زوجاتهم تنازل الله إليهم ويرفعهم اليه، وتسامح في هذا المر محاولاً آن يوجه أفكارهم في أتجاه روحي. فسار هذا الأمر فتره من الزمن، ثم استجاب لهم **القديسون** فقط الذين قال عنهم اوغسطينوس " كان الآباء يستطيعون أن يضبطوا انفسهم لكنهم – لأجل الأنجاب وليس لمرض الشهوة – إتخذوا لهم نساء. ولنا في السماء شركاء زاهدون.. لم يستعملوا نساءهم أطلاقاً للحبل". وقال عنهم ايضاً " لم يتقدموا في المعاشرة الجنسية اكثر من حاجة أنجاب البنين". امام غالبيه الشعب فلم تسر في هذا الطريق الروحي، وإنما انحرف عن الطريق السليم، واستغلت سماح الله استغلالاً رديئاً. *
*وكما قال **العلامه ترتليانوس** في كتابه إلي زوجته "هناك احتياجات اسئ استعمالها". ولم يقف الناس عند هذا الحد بل تدنسوا بالزنا وخالفوا وصايا الله وعبدوا آلهه أخري وسجدوا للاصنام. لذلك أسلمهم الله للسبي، فسباهم **نبوخذ نصر** ملك بابل. واورشليم ذاتها أنهدم سورها واحرقت أبوابها والذين نجوا من السبي وبقوا فيها صاروا في شر عظيم وعار (نحميا 1: 2، 3).*
*وسمح برجوع المسبين وبناء السور أورشليم، ولكن الشعب لم يتحول عن فساده حتي قال الله لارمياء النبي أكثر من مرة "لا تصل لأجل هذا الشعب للخير. حين يصومون لا أسمع صراخهم، وحين يصعدون محرقه لا أقبلهم. بل بالسيف والجوع والوباء أنا أفنيهم" (ارمياء 14: 11، 12). وبالفعل اسلمهم الله فعلاً لليونان فحكمهم **الأسكندر الأكبر** وخلفائه البطالمه، ومن بعد هؤلاء أسلمهم إلي الرومان فاستعبدوهم. وجاء المسيح وهم كذلك. *
*هكذا لم تستمر فكرة "شعب الله الذي يصمد أمام الوثنيين" فإذا قد سلموا المسيحية وديعتهم العقائديه من نبوات ورموز وتقاليد وكتب موحي بها، انتهت فكرة الشعب المختار، واصبح المؤمنون في العالم كله هو شعب الله، ولم يعد هناك فرق بين يوناني ويهودي كما قال **بولس الرسول** (كولوسي 3: 11)*
*وفكرة إنجاب المسيح تطورت هى الأخرى.*
*إذ ما لبثوا أن عرفوا من النبوءات أنه سيأتى من سبط يهوذا، وهو واحد فقط من الأسباط الإثنى عشر. ثم عرفوا أيضاً أنه سيأتى من قرية بيت لحم، من بيت داود بالذات، وهو فرع من سبط. ثم عرفوا أخيرا أنه سيولد من عذراء. وهكذا زال هذا السبب أيضاً كما زال سابقه (اقرأ مقالاً عن هذا الموضوع هنا في موقع الأنبا تكلا في قسم الأسئلة والمقالات). و هكذا يقول **القديس أوغسطينوس** فى كتابه De Bonon Viduitetis عن حنة النبية، التى تفرغت للعبادة وهى بعد شابة بعد ترملها المبكر، عابدة بأصوام و صلوات مدى 84 سنة لم تفارق الهيكل " كانت حنة كنبية تؤمن أن المسيح سيولد من عذراء، و لذلك لم تتزوج ثانية".*
*ثم ولد المسيح أخيراً، وانتهى هذا السبب أيضا.*
*بل أننا وجدنا ظاهرة أخرى قد جدتفى تاريخ شعب الله، وهى **البتولية**. فإذا بأنبياء كثيرين عاشوا بتوليين، مثل يشوع وإيليا واليشع ودانيال والفتية الثلاثة القديسين وكثيرين غيرهم، وأخيرا يوحنا المعمدان الذى عمد السيد المسيح.*
*و لم يعد عدم الانجاب عارا، بعد دعوة المسيحية إلى البتولية وإلى البقاء فى الترمل. والشعب اليهودى نفسه، بدأ يقلل من تعدد الزوجات، إذ لم يجد داعيا إليه ، حتى إنه ندر فى الفترة التى سبقت ولادة المسيح. " وقد ألغته الآن طائفة اشكنازيم ولم تعد تسمح به. كما ألغته غيرها من الطوائف". وهكذا فى مجئ المسيحية، كان الجو معدا من كل ناحية، ولم يعد هناك سبب واحد للإبقاء على تعدد الزوجات، الذى كان كسرا للنظام الذى وضعه الله منذ البدء.*​


----------



## asmicheal (14 أبريل 2010)

*رد: الزواج فى العقيدة المسيحية (ملف شيق )*

*البابا شنودة الثالث*
*23- بحث تعدد الزوجات في العهد القديم وإلغائه في المسيحية: *
*ي) الزمن الآن قد تغير*
​*10- عرضنا فى الفصول السابقة، الظروف التى نشأ فيها تعدد الزوجات فى العهد القديم قبل المسيحية، والأسباب التى كانت تدعو إليه وكيف زال بزوالها. وبقى أن نردد الآن ما سبق فقاله **القديس ايرونيموس**: "ما شأننا وهذا؟! نحن الذين انتهت إلينا أواخر الدهور، الذين قيل لنا: الوقت مقصر، لكى يكون الذين لهم نساء كأن ليس لهم" (1كو29:7). وأيا كانت الحالة فى العهد القديم فإننا نضع إلى جوارها قول **بولس الرسول** " الأشياء القديمة قد مضت، وهو ذا كل شئ صار جديدا". فما أعجب قول من يقول آن المسيحية توافق على تعدد الزوجات مستدلا على ذلك بأن **إبراهيم أبا الأنبياء** كانت له أكثر من زوجة! إن كان المسيحى إذن يقلد إبراهيم فيتخذ لنفسه زوجات، فهل يستطيع المسيحى أن يتزوج أخته لأن إبراهيم كان متزوجا اخته؟! وهل يستطيع المسيحى أن يتخذ له سرارى ومحظيات مثل ابراهيم وسليمان؟! وهل يحق للمسيحين أن يملأوا هياكلهم ذبائح ومحرقات لأنه هكذا كان أيام **موسى** والأنبياء؟! *
*لا شك أن الزمن غير الزمن، والشريعة القديمة اليهودية قد كملت فى المسيحية، **والسيد المسيح نفسه** قال إنه جاء ليكمل (متى17:5).*
*قال **القديس أغسطين** " سمح للأزواج باتخاذ نساء عديدات، ولم يكن سبب ذلك شهوة الجسد ولكن فكرة الانجاب... أما الآن فلم يعد إنجاب البنين واجباً كما كان فى القديم". ويقول أيضاً "حتى حينما كان النساء يلدن بنينا كان مصرحا بتزوج نساء أخريات للحصول على ذرية أكثر، ولكن هذا الآن بالتأكيد غير شرعى، لأن الاختلاف بين الأزمنة يحدد جواز الشئ أو عدم جوازه.*
*الآن يعمل الرجل أحسن لو أنه لم يتزوج حتى زوجة واحدة، إلا إذا كان لا يستطيع أن يضبط نفسه" (اكو1:7،9). *
*بقى أن نعرف الآن كيف ألغت المسيحية تعدد الزوجات؟ *​


----------



## asmicheal (14 أبريل 2010)

*رد: الزواج فى العقيدة المسيحية (ملف شيق )*

*البابا شنودة الثالث*
*24- تشريع المسيحية بخصوص الطلاق*
​*1-الشريعة التى وضعها **السيد المسيح** بخصوص الطلاق هى شريعة واضحة لا لبس فيها، وهو قوله فى العظة على الجبل " وأما أنا فأقول لكم أن من طلق أمرأته إلا لعله الزنا يجعلها تزني. ومن تزوج بمطلقه فإنه **يزني**" (متي 5: 32) وهذا الأمر أيدته وفسرته قوانينه الكنسية وأقوال الآباء...*



*2-ولكن السيد المسيح لم يكتفي بهذا. إنماأتي إليه الفريسيون مره فسألوه في موضوع **الطلاق**، فكان من ضمن إجابته لهم " وأقول لكم أن من طلق إمرأته إلا بسبب الزنا وتزوج بإخري، يزني..." (متي 19: 9، لوقا 16: 18). وهذه الآية تظهر بطريقة لا تحتمل الجدل **شريعة "الزوجه الواحدة"**. لأنه أن كان مسموح للرجل أن يتخذ زوجات عديدات، فإنه لا يعتبر زانياً أذا تزوج بأخري. لأنه سواء أكان تطليقه للأولي قانونياً أو غير قانوني، قائماً أو باطلاً، فإن الزوجة الثانية – بمبدأ تعدد الزوجات – تعتبر زوجة قانونية أخرى تحل له.*
*و لا يوجد من هذه الناحية ما يقف ضد شرعية هذا **الزواج**.*



*3-و لكن متى يعتبر الزواج بعد التطليق كعلاقة زنا؟ يعتبر كذلك إن كان هناك قانون ينص على عدم الجمع بين زوجتين فى وقت واحد، واعتبر مثل هذا الشخص جامعا بين زوجتين فى وقت واحد بسبب بطلان الطلاق من الأولى.*
*و هذا هو الذى قاله السيد المسيح وعلم به إذ قال"... وتزوج بأخرى يزنى". و لذلك فإن القديس مرقس الرسول أورد لنا أكثر وضوحا من هذا، فبعد سؤال الفريسيين للسيد المسيح وإجابته لهم، يقول القديس مرقس فى إنجيله " ثم فى البيت سأله تلاميذه أيضا عن ذلك. فقال لهم: "من طلق امراته وتزوج بأخرى، يزنى عليها (اقرأ مقالاً عن هذا الموضوع هنا في موقع الأنبا تكلا في قسم الأسئلة والمقالات). و إن طلقت امرأة زوجها وتزوجت بآخر تزنى" (مرقس11،10:10). هذا هو الشرح الذي نطق به السيد المسيح نفسه. فإنه إذا ماعتبر الطلاق باطلاً لسبب كونه لغير عله الزنا وتبعاً لذلك اعتبر الزواج الأول مازال قائماً وعلاقه الزواج بمن طلاق مازالت علاقه زوجية لم تنفصل، فإنه إن تزوج غيرها يزني عليها. وكلمه " عليها " تدل علي جرم هذا الذي أتخذ زياده علي زوجته الواحده التي لا تحل له زوجه أخري عليها. *
*ومن الشق الثاني للآية التي أوردها **القديس مرقس**، نري أن السيد المسيح قد ساوي بين المرأة والرجل في وحده الزواج. فكما آن المرأة لا تستطيع أن تجمع بين زوجين، وان تزوج بأخر في حالة قيام الزوج الأول لبطلان الطلاق يعتبر زانية؛ كذلك الرجل الذي لا يحل له هو إيضاً سوي زوجه واحده. *​


----------



## asmicheal (14 أبريل 2010)

*رد: الزواج فى العقيدة المسيحية (ملف شيق )*

*البابا شنودة الثالث*
*25- فكرة "الجسد الواحد"*
​*أن الفكرة قديمة متجددة:*

*1- إن فكرة " الجسد الواحد" قديمة متجددة. ذكرت فى البدء منذ أول الخليقة اذ قيل " لذلك يترك الرجل أباه وأمه، ويلتصق بامرأته. ويكونان جسدا واحدا" (تكوين24:2). وذكرها السيد المسيح فى كلامه مع الكتبة والفريسيين ودعمها بقوله "إذاً ليسا بعد اثنين بل جسد واحد. فالذى جمعه **الله** لا يفرقه إنسان" (متى5:19، مرقس7:10). وبولس الرسول استعمل هذا التعبير أيضا فى رسالته إلى أفسس (3:5) مشبها إتحاد المسيح **بالكنيسة** باتحاد الزوجين وقائلا بعد ذلك " إن هذا السر عظيم".*
*

*​*ما معنى " جسد واحد "؟*

*2- من قول السيد المسيح " ليسا بعد اثنين ، بل جسد واحد " يفهم آن الاثنين قد أصبحا **بالزواج** وحدة واحدة وليس أكثر. ولذلك فإن **القديس يوحنا فم الذهب** يخاطب فى ذلك العروسين قائلا " لقد أصبحتما الآن واحدا ، مخلوقا حيا واحدا". هذه الوحدة فيها الرجل هو الرأس والمرأة هى الجسد، كما شرح **بولس الرسول** (أفسس28،23،5) الذى قال أيضا مؤكدا ذلك فى نفس الأصحاح من الرسالة " من يحب امرأته يحب نفسه. فإنه لم يبغض أحد جسده قط" (الآيتان28،29). ويشرح **القديس يوحنا ذهبى الفم** هاتين الآيتين فيقول: "أتسأل كيف هى جسده؟ إسمع هذه الآن عظم من عظامى ولحم من لحمى هكذا قال آدم" (تكوين23:2)، لأنها مصنوعة من مادة منا. وليس هذا فقط، وإنما يقول الله يصيران جسدا واحدا" (تكوين24:2)... ليس لاشتراكنا فى طبيعة واحدة. كلا، فطبيعة الواجب نحو الزوجة هى أبعد من طبيعة واحدة. كلا، فطبيعة الواجب نحو الزوجة هى أبعد من هذا بكثير وانما هذا لأنه ليس هناك جسدان وإنما جسد واحد: هو الرأس وهو الجسد.*
*ويستطرد هذا القديس فيقول:" الاثنان لا يظهران بعد اثنين. لم يقال "روحا واحداً" ولا "نفساً واحده" لأن هذا ممكن لجميع الناس" (إعمال 4: 32)، وإنما "يكونان جسداً احداً". ويتذكر القديس قصة لخليقة فيقول "في الواقع إن الله منذ البدء قد عمل إعداد خاصاً لهذا الأتحاد فيقول:*
*"في الواقع آن الله منذ البدء قد عمل إعداد خاصاً لهذا الاتحاد لتحويل الاثنين إلي واحد... فهو لم يخلقها من خارج لئلا يشعر " آدم أنها غريبه عنه " **و**القديس أمبروسيوس** يؤيد هذه الحقيقة فيقول " أن الله أخذ ضلعاً من أدم وعمله امرأة، لكي يرجع ويربطهما مرة أخري، ويصبحان جسداً واحداً".*
*

*​*تعرض الفكرة مع الطلاق وتعدد الزوجات:*

*3- فكرة " الجسد الواحد " هذه، تتعارض منطقياً مع أمرين منعتهما المسيحية أيضاً لأنهما لا يتفقان و تعليم المسيحية في الزواج. أما هذان الأمران فهما: **الطلاق** وتعدد الزوجات. واضح هو تعارض الطلاق مع فكرة "الجسد الواحد". فمن المستطاع التفريق بين اثنين، ولكن الزوجين في المسيحية هما كما قال **السيد المسيح** " ليسا بعد اثنين بل جسد واحد ". ولم يسمح السيد المسيح بالطلاق في حالة الزنا إلا لأن الزوجة قد خطت في ذلك عملياً يوم زناها. لأنها – بهذا الزنا – تكون قد حطمت مبدأ " الجسد الواحد " تحطيماً. وذلك لأن جسد ثالثا قد دخل بالزنا في الإتحاد الذي ربطه الله ففصم عري روابطه. *
*فالزوجة مع زوجها جسد واحد حسب الشريعة، وهي – كزانيه – صارت كذلك جسدا واحداً مع الذي زني بها. وهكذا علم بولس الرسول في رسالته الأولي إلي كورنثوس إذ قال "أم لستم تعلمون أن من التصق بزانية هو جسد واحد، لأنه يقول يكون الاثنان جسداً واحداً؟" (6: 16). فبالزنا مع الزواج، أصبح هناك اتحادان أو جسدان، وتحطمت الفكرة السامية، وأصبح فصل الزوجين شيئاً واقعياً قد تم من قبل عملا، وبقي أن يتم شرعا. وذلك لأنه الزواج المسيحي ليس جسدين ولا اتحادان ولا أكثر، وإنما جسد واحد واتحاد واحد حسب قول الرب. *
*والذي يحدث في الزنا المسبب للطلاق، هو من الناحية العلمية نفس الذي يحدث في تعدد الزوجات (اقرأ مقالاً عن هذا الموضوع هنا في موقع الأنبا تكلا في قسم الأسئلة والمقالات). الوضع واحد وإن تغييرت الأسماء. *
*كل ما في الأمر أنه في الحالة الثانية حدث أن كسر فكرة " الجسد الواحد " قد تغطي برداء شرعي.. أما الواضع الواحد المشترك بين الحالتين، فهو دخول جسد ثالث غريب، يحاول أن يوجد له اتحادا مع أحد طرفي الوحدة المقدسة، بأن يعزل الطرف الاخر عنه، ويكون بهذا قد حطم الفكرة الإلهية. إن فكرة " الجسد الواحد " تجعل تعدد الزوجات أمرا متعذرا فليس بالإمكان عقلياً أن يكون رجل في جسد واحد مع اكثر من أمراة، إذ يستحيل اجتماع ثلاثة في جسد واحد ولا أربعه. قالت الوصية الإلهية أن الزوج يترك أباه وأمه ويلتصق بأمرأته. ولكن الذي تتعدد زوجاته لا يستطيع بحق أن يكون ملتصقاً بأخري. وعلي ذلك فإن كل محاولة للاتصال بامرأة اخري، عن طريق علاقة شرعية أو زنائية، هي تصديع لهذه الوحدة. *
*فإن سأل أحد: هل يمكن للرجل - بعد الزواج – أن يتحد بجسد أخر؟ فمثل هذا السؤال ليس له موضع في الواقع. لأنه بعد الزواج لم يعد هناك اثنان حتي يجوز أن يعطي واحد منهما جسده لثالث. فهما ليسا بعد اثنين وغنما جسد واحد، لا يستطيع إنسان آن يفرقه، كما قال الرب. ويقول **القديس ايرونيموس**: إنه مع التعدد تكون فكرة الزواج " الجسد الواحد " قد تحطمت ويستطرد القديس متعجباً " في البدء تحول ضلع واحد إلي زوجة واحدة ، وصار الاثنان جسداً واحداً وليس ثلاثة او أربعة وإلا كيف يكونان اثنين أن صار جمله "؟! *
*

*​*خاتمه: *

*1- إنه جسم واحد، فيه الزوج هو الرأس والزوجه هي الجسد. وكما أنه لا يمكن أن يكون للجسد رأسان أو اكثر، كذلك لا يمكن أن يكون للمرأة زوجان أو أكثر. وأيضاً كما أنه لا يمكن للرأس جسدان أو أكثر، كذلك لا يمكن أن يكون للرجل زوجتان أو أكثر. وإلا فإن هذا التشبيه الذي ذكره بولس الرسول مقتبساً إياه من تعليم الله ذاته، يكون تشبيهاً خاطئاً لا تطبيق له. *
*أنسأل بعد عن نص في المسيحية لتحريم تعدد الزوجات؟! ليست المسيحية في الواقع ديانة نصوص بقدر ما هي "روح وحياة" كما قال الرب (يوحنا 6: 63). وهذا هو روح الزواج المسيحي وقد علمنا المسيح أن نسلك بالروح. *​


----------



## asmicheal (14 أبريل 2010)

*رد: الزواج فى العقيدة المسيحية (ملف شيق )*

*البابا شنودة الثالث*
*26- علاقة المسيح بالكنيسة*
​*الزواج الروحي بين المسيح والكنيسة : *

*1- كما أن الذي يلتصق بامرأة، يصير معها جسداً واحداً (تكوين 2: 24) ، كذلك " من التصق بالرب فهو روح واحد" (1 كو 6: 17). *
*فالاتحاد الأول نسميه زواجاً جسدياً، والاتحاد الثاني نسمية زواجاً روحياً وفي **الكتاب المقدس** أمثله عديدة لهذا الزواج الروحي بين **الله** وشعبه أي بين الله وكنيسته. ويكفي أن سفرا بأكمله في العهد القديم، هو نشيد الأناشيد، يدور كله حول هذه العلاقة وحدها التي ذكرها الله ايضاً بوضوح في سفر أشعياء النبي كذلك (أشعياء 54: 5). *
*ولهذا يقول **بولس الرسول** في رسالته الثانية إلي كورنثوس "خطبتكم لرجل واحد، لأقدم عذراء عفيفة للمسيح" (2 كو 11: 2). وفي رسالته إلي أفسس أتي بتفصيلات كثيرة لهذه العلاقة الروحية بين المسيح وكنيسته، مقارنا بينها وبين الزواج الجسداني للرجل والمرأة في أوجه شبه عديدة ((أفسس 5: 22- 33). قائلاً عن الزواج الروحي بين المسيح وكنيسته "أن هذا السر عظيم". *
*

*​*زوجة واحدة: *

*1- من هذه المقارنة التي عقدها بولس الرسول بين زواج الرجل والمراة من ناحية أخري، يمكن الاستدلال بوضوح علي شريعه " الزوجة الواحدة " في المسيحية. وقد كان هذا هو نفس تفكير كبار **قديسي الكنيسة** ومعلميها. فالقديس ايرونيموس يقول في كتابه ضد جوفنيانوس: *
*" المسيح بالجسد بتول، وبالروح تزوج مرة واحدة. لأن له كنيسة واحدة، هي التي قال عنها الرسول: أيها الرجال أحبوا نساءكم، كما أحب المسيح أيضاً **الكنيسة**، وأسلم نفسه لأجلها (افسس 5: 25). *
*فكما آن المسيح مثال يقتدي به البتوليون في حياتة حسب الجسد، كذلك هو مثال أيضاً للمتزوجين، في علاقته الروحية بالكنيسة التي سار فيها علي **شريعة "الزوجة الواحدة"**. *
*ويقول **القديس ايرونيموس** أيضاً في رسالته إلي اجيروشيا " إن بولس في شرح هذا الفصل من اففسس، يشير إلي المسيح والكنيسة بقوله " من أجل هذا يترك الرجل أباه وأمه ويلتصق بأمرأته ويكون الإثنان جسداً واحداً. هذا السر العظيم، ولكنني أنا أقول من نحو المسيح والكنيسة" (أفسس 5: 31، 32). *
*فجعل آدم الأول صاحب زوجة واحدة في الجسد، وآدم الثاني "= المسيح " صاحب زوجة واحدة في الروح. وكما أنه توجد حواء واحدة هي أم كل الأحياء كذلك توجد كنيسة واحدة هي أبوا كل المسيحية ".*
*وكلمه " أبوا " التي استخدمها القديس ايرونيموس يقصد بها المسيح والكنيسة ، العريس والعروس، الرأس والجسد. ومثل هذا الكلام قال أيضاً **العلامة ترتليانوس** في كتابه De Exhortatione Castitas أذ قال " عندما فسر الرسول هذا النص " يصير الإثنان جسداً واحداً"، علي علاقة المسيح بالكنيسة، فكر في العلاقة الروحية بين المسيح الذي هو واحد، والكنيسة التي هي واحدة. نفس التأييد لقانون الزواج الواحد. زواج واحد جسد في آدم وروحي في المسيح". *
*

*​*رأس، وجسد: *

*قال بولس الرسول في رسالته إلي أفسس " إن الرجل هو رأس المرأة كما أن المسيح أيضاً رأس الكنيسة " *
*(5: 23). وعن الجسد قال " كذلك يجب علي الرجال أن يحبوا نساءهم كأجسادهم... فإنه لم يبغض أحد جسده قط بل يقوته ويربيه، كما الرب أيضاً للكنيسة لأننا أعضاء جسمه من لحمه ومن عظامه" (5: 28-30). وفي الآية الأخيرة يذكرنا بولس الرسول بقول آدم عن حواء "هذه الأن عظم من عظامي ولحم من لحمي" (تكوين 2: 23). فكما آن للرأس جسداً واحداً، فللمسيح كنيسة واحده وكذلك للرجل امرأة واحدة. لأنه لو اتخذ الرجل زوجات عديدات، لما أمكن تشبيهه بالمسيح الذي له كنيسة واحدة. إذ أننا نقول في قانون الإيمان " نؤمن بكنيسة واحدة مقدسة جامعه رسولية". وفي ذلك يقول **القديس اغريغوريوس الناطق بالالهيات** " لو كان هناك مسيحان، لكان يمكن هناك زوجان أو زوجتان. ولكن إن كان المسيح واحدا، الذي هو الرأس الواحد للكنيسة، فليكن هناك إذن جسد واحد، وليرفض الثاني ويأخذ **القديس أمبروسيوس** هذا التشبيه من ناحية المرأة أيضاً، فيقول " لم تأخذ حواء زوجاً ثانياً، ولا الكنيسة المقدسة تعرف عريساً ثانياً.*​


----------



## asmicheal (14 أبريل 2010)

*رد: الزواج فى العقيدة المسيحية (ملف شيق )*

*البابا شنودة الثالث*
*27- نصوص أخرى بخصوص الزوجة الواحدة*
​*استعمال التعبير بالمفرد باستمرار بخصوص الزوجة:*

*1-لا يوجد فى العهد الجديد كله، نص واحد يتحدث عن "نساء" أو "زوجات" للرجل الواحد، و إنما الكتاب يستعمل المفرد باستمرار فى الحديث عن هذا الأمر.*
*وسوف لا نأتى بجميع **الآيات** المتعلقة بهذا والمثبتة له، لأنها كثيرة جداً. وإنما يكفى أن ننتقى منها أمثلة تحيط بها قرائن أخرى تؤكد هذه " الفردية". *
*(أ) ففى الموضوع السابق الذى يشبه فيه الرسول علاقة الرجل بزوجته، بعلاقة المسيح بكنيسته الواحدة، نراه يستعمل هذا الإفراد أيضا فى أكثر من مناسبة، فيقول من يحب امرأته يحب نفسه". وأما أنتم الأفراد، فليحب كل واحد امرأته هكذا كنفسه" (أفسس33،28:5). *
*وكيف يمكن لإنسان أن يحب امرأته كنفسه وهو فى نفس الوقت يتزوج إلى جوارها امرأة أخرى أو أكثر، تكون " ضرة " لها، أو سبب ضرر لها، أو منافسة لها؟!*
*هذه قرينة، وهناك قرينة أخرى وهى ورود هاتين الآيتين فى مناسبة التشبيه **بالزواج** الروحى القائم بين المسيح و**الكنيسة** الواحدة.*
*(ب) وفى نفس المجال أيضا يذكر الرسول الآية التى تقول: "من أجل هذا يترك الرجل أباه وأمه، ويلتصق بامرأته، ويكون الأثنان جسداً واحداً" (الآية31). و هذه الآية ذاتها استخدمها **السيد المسيح** نفسه فى مجال مشابه عند الحديث عن **الطلاق**، ذلك الحديث الذى أثبتنا منه وحدانية الزوجة من قوله "من طلق امرأته وتزوج أخرى يزنى عليها" (مر11:10). (انظر ص 53،54).*
*وهذا المعنى بالذات "فى التعبير بالمفرد" فهمه **القديس ايرونيموس** هكذا كما شرحناه. فعندما فسر الآية السابقة"... ويلتصق بامرأته " قال " وبالتأكيد لم يقل بنسائه".*
*(ج) وفى مستهل رسالة بولس الرسول الأولى إلى أهل كورنثوس، نسمعه فى حثه على البتولية يقول " وأما من جهة الأمور التى كتبتم لى عنها فحسن للرجل ألا يمس امرأة. ولكن لسبب الزنا ليكن لكل واحد امرأته، وليكن لكل واحدة رجلها" (2،1:7). *
*فبالتأكيد كلمة " امرأته " هنا، تعنى زوجة واحدة ليس له سواها، لأن الرسول بصدد حديث عن البتولية. فإن كان جيدا للرجل ألا يمس امرأة فكيف تكون له نساء كثيرات؟!. كما أن هناك قرينة أخرى، وهى عبارة " ولكن لسبب الزنا " ولم يقل بسبب إنجاب البنين. لأنه إن كان بسبب إنجاب، اتخذ كثيرون زوجات فى العهد القديم، فإن الذى يتزوج بسبب تجنب الزنا تكفيه ولا شك امرأة واحدة. وإلا كانت الديانة تدعو إلى الانغماس فى الشهوة وهذا ما لم يقل به أحد، وتنفيه بالأكثر مناسبة الحديث عن البتولية.*
*(د) قال السيد المسيح " وكل من ترك بيوتا أو أخوة أو أبا أو أما أو امرأة أو أولادا أو حقولا من أجل اسمى يأخذ مئة ضعف ويرث الحياة الأبدية" (متى29:19). و هذه الآية واضحة جدا فالذى يحتمل فيها الكثرة ذكره السيد المسيح بأسلوب الجمع، و الذى لا يحتمل إلا الإفراد والوحدانية ذكره بأسلوب المفرد. فالبيوت والحقول و الأخوة والأولاد تحتمل الجمع، فذكرها بأسلوب الجمع، على الرغم من أن الشخص قد لا يكون له سوى بيت واحد أو حقل واحد أو أخ واحد ولكن هذه الأمور تحتمل الكثرة بالنسبة إلى الآخرين فذكرت بالجمع. أما الذى لا يمكن أن يحتمل الكثرة ولا يمكن الحديث عنه بأسلوب الجمع، بالنسبة للشخص الواحد، فهو الأب والأم والزوجة.*
*فكما أنه لا يمكن أن يكون للشخص سوى أب واحد، وأم واحدة، كذلك لا يمكن أن تكون له سوى زوجة واحدة فى المسيحية. وهكذا تحدث السيد المسيح عن الثلاثة بالمفرد الأب والأم والزوجة. آية صريحة ولا شك. مثل هذا الإنسان الذى يترك كل ذلك من أجل المسيح ينال – من الناحية الروحية – مئة ضعف ويرث الحياة الأبدية. و طبعا من المحال أنه يقصد مكافأة جسدية، لأنه لا يمكن أن يكون للإنسان مئة أب بالجسد، ولا مائة أو، وبنفس المعنى ولا مائة زوجة..*
*فالإنسان الذى له زوجة واحدة. ويطلب إليه أن يتركها هى أيضا من اجل المسيح، أى لا يدعها تشغله عن **الله**، أو كما يقول بولس الرسول "لكى يكون الذين لهم نساء كأن ليس لهم" (1كو29:7)، نعم، هل الذى يطلب إليه أن يترك حتى الواحدة التى له، يصرح له بأن تكون له نساء عديدات؟! *
*ومن القرائن الأخرى التى لا يمكن تجاهلها أن هذا النص السابق الذى لم يذكر فيه السيد المسيح غير الأب والأم والزوجة بأسلوب المفرد، هذا النص قاله فى نفس الأصحاح الذى ذكرت فيه مناقشته مع الكتبة والفريسيين عن الطلاق التى أثبتنا منها وحدانية الزوجة، ونفس الأصحاح الذى تحدث فيه عن البتولية فى كلامه عن **الخصيان** (متى12:19).*
*ونفس التعبير ذكره السيد المسيح فى مناسبة أخرى غير هذه، قال فيها " إن كان أحد يأتى إلى ولا يبغض أبه وأمه وامرأته وأولاده وأخوته وأخواته، حتى نفسه أيضا، فلا يقدر أن يكون لى تلميذا" (لوقا26:14). يقصد إلا يفضل الإنسان و تعارضتا، يترك أقاربه ويتحمل المتاعب من أجل المسيح (الآية27).*
*وهنا أيضا لم يذكر بالمفرد غير الأب والأم والزوجة والنفس، بعكس الاخوة والأخوات والأولاد.*
*

*​*مبدأ " السلطان المتبادل ":*

*2-رفعت المسيحية جدا من قدر المرأة، فى مبدأ " **الجسد الواحد**". فبعد أن كانت المرأة فى العصور الأولى، تشترى فى الزواج بالمهر، كأنها شئ من ممتلكات الرجل، جاءت المسيحية لتقول.*
*" ليس للمرأة سلطان على جسدها بل للرجل. وليس للرجل سلطان على جسده بل للمرأة" (1كو4:7) *
*النصف الأول من هذا النص كان معروفا فى القديم، عندما تعدد الزوجات ممارسا. أما النصف الثانى فهو شئ جديد " على فهم الناس " لا يتفق الا مع فكرة " **الزوجة الواحدة**". لأن الرجل ليس له تسلط على جسده، لكى يهبه لزوجة ثانية أو ثالثة، تشارك الزوجة الأولى حقها الشرعى، وإنما امرأته هى صاحبة السلطان على جسده.*
*أتستطيع المرأة أن تعطى جسدها لزوج ثان فى حياة الزوج الأول؟! كلا طبعا، لأنه ليس لها تسلط على جسدها بل للرجل. هكذا الرجل أيضا لا يستطيع فى حياة زوجته أن يعطى جسده لزوجة ثانية، لأنه ليس له تسلط على جسده بل للمرأة. هذا هو مبدأ " السلطان المتبادل".*
*حتى فى النسك والتعفف، لا يستطيع الرجل أن يترك فراش الزوجية بدون موافقة زوجته التى لها التسلط على جسده (اقرأ مقالاً عن هذا الموضوع هنا في موقع الأنبا تكلا في قسم الأسئلة والمقالات). فبعد النص السابق يقول الرسول مباشرة " لا يسلب أحدكم الآخر، الا أن على موافقة الى حين، لكى تتفرغوا **للصوم والصلاة** ثم تجتمعوا أيضا معا".*
*ولذلك فإن قوانين الكنيسة لا تسمح لرجل متزوج بأن يسلك فى سيرة الرهبنة، إلا بناء على موافقة زوجته. فإن لم توافق، لا يستطيع ذلك. والقانون الخامس من قوانين الرسل، يقطع من الكهنوت كل من يخرج امرأته لعلة الزهد. وليس هذا بالنسبة للرجل فقط، وإنما بالنسبة إلى المرأة أيضا. فإن القانون 13من قوانين مجمع غنغرا المقدس يقول " أيما امرأة تترك زوجها، وتقصد الانفراد بمعزل عنه، مشمئزة من الزيجة، فلتكن ملعونة".*
*فإن كان للمرأة تسلط على جسد الرجل – حتى فى العبادة – فإنه من البديهي أن الرجل لا يستطيع أن يعطى جسده لغيرها لأنه لا يملك ذلك.*
*وإن دينا يجعل جسد الرجل حقا لأمرأته لا يستطيع سلبها إياه ولو للتعبد، إلا بموافقتها، هو دين لا يمكن أن تنفذ إليه حرية الرجل فى التزوج بأكثر من امرأة فى وقت واحد.*​


----------



## asmicheal (14 أبريل 2010)

*رد: الزواج فى العقيدة المسيحية (ملف شيق )*

*البابا شنودة الثالث*
*28- قوانين كنسيّة صريحة بخصوص الزوجة الواحدة*
​*1-" أيما رجل علمانى أخرج امرأته من بيته من غير علة ولا حجة تستوجب ذلك أو تزوج أخرى معها أو مطلقة من زنا، فلينف من كنيسة الله".*
*القانون 45 من قوانين **أكليمنضس** " للآباء الرسل " *
*عن الداخلين إلى الإيمان المسيحى: *







*2-"... وإن كان واحد له زوجة أو إمرأة لها بعل، فليعلموا أن يكتفى الذكر بزوجته، والمرأة ببعلها "*
*القانون 27من الكتاب الأول لقوانين الرسل *
*وأيضا بخصوص المؤمنين الجدد: *







*3-"... وإن كان واحد له زوجة، أو إمرأة لها بعل، فليعلموا أن يكتفوا " *
*القانون 62من الكتاب الأول لقوانين الرسل *
*وكان هذان القانونان لازمين للمقبلين إلى المسيحية من الوثنيين أو اليهود حيث توجد ممارسات لتعدد الزوجات. *
*

*​*من صفات المسيحى: *

*4-"... ولا يكون نهما، ولا محبا للعالم، ولا محبا للنساء، بل يتزوج بإمرأة واحدة".*
*القانون 38 من قوانين أبوليدس *






*5-" إذا مات واحد من الإثنين المتصلين، فالآخر محالل " أى له الحق " أن يتزوج. فإذا تزوج الواحد من قبل موت الآخر، فالذى تزوج مدان مداينة الفاسق...*
*" ولا يتزوج واحد له زوجة. وهذا المثال " = العمل " الواحد يكون لمن ماتت زوجته "*
*القانون العاشر من قوانين **باسيليوس*
*وواضح آن هذا القانون لا يعطى الحق فى **الزواج** ثانية، إلا لمن ماتت زوجته. أما الذى يجمع بين زوجتين فيعتبر فاسقا. *
*"لا يصلى **اكليريكس** " = **رجل من الاكليروس** " جملة على تزويج ثان". *
*القانون 72من قوانين باسيليوس*





*6-" تعدد الزواج بالنسبة إلينا، خطية أكثر من **الزنا**، فليتعرض المذنبون به للقوانين " *
*القانون 80 من الرسالة القانونية الثالثة للقديس باسيليوس*
*وذلك طبعا لأنه زنا دائم، وليس زنا عرضيا، كما أنه ضد الشريعة. عن المتزوجين و المتزوجات بعد نذر البتولية (اقرأ مقالاً عن هذا الموضوع هنا في موقع الأنبا تكلا في قسم الأسئلة والمقالات).*




*7-" فليفرض عليهم من التوبة، مثل الذى يفرض على من قد تزوج إمرأتين وجمع بينهما، وليلزموا قانون الزناة لأنهم كانوا عرائس المسيح".*
*القانون 18من قوانين مجمع أنقرا المقدس سنة 314م*
*ومن هذا القانون يفهم أن الذي كان يجمع بين زوجتين، كان يتعرض لعقوبة الزناه، ويطابق هذا لعبارة "مدان مدانية الفاسق" التي وردت في القانون العاشر من قوانين باسيليوس. *
*ويقول ابن العسال تعليقاً على هذا القانون بالذات:*
*" افترى من جمع بين إمرأتين، تقبل له توبة، إلا بعد ترك الثانية؟! و هكذا أيضا الزناة: هل تقبل لهم توبة إلا بعد ترك الخطية والإنعزال عنها".*
*ابن العسال*





*8-*


*" ولا يتزوج مؤمن بغير مؤمنه، ولا بالثابته في الزنا.... ولا يجمع بين زوجتين أو اكثر رقم 8 في الزيجات الممنوعة – قوانين **البابا كيرلس بن لقلق*
*هذه القوانين التي أوردناها تمثل عصورا مختلفه. الثلاثه الأول منذ عهد الرسل، والأخير في القرن الثالث عشر. والباقي في **القرون الأربعة الأولي للمسيحية**. *​


----------



## asmicheal (14 أبريل 2010)

*رد: الزواج فى العقيدة المسيحية (ملف شيق )*

*البابا شنودة الثالث*
*29- قوانين كنسيّة بخصوص الزِّنى والتَسَرِّي*
​*تعدد الزوجات كالتسري – كلاهما زنا في نظر المسيحية: *

*1- أمرت المسيحية بأن تكون للمؤمن زوجة واحدة، لا تشاركها أخري في فراش الزوجية العفيف، سواء أكانت تلك الدخليه " زوجة " أم سرية لأن هاتين الكلمتين في الواقع لهما في المسيحية نفس الدلالة. *
*لأن المسيحية لا تعترف بتعدد الزوجات، ولا تشترك فيه كنسياً. فإن كانت لمسيحي " زوجة أخري " عقد زواجه بها طريقة مدنية أو أية طريقة اخري خارجة عن **الكنيسة** التي لا تقر هذا الأجراء، فإن هذه المدعوه " زوجة " مدنياً، هي في نظر الكنيسة كالسريه، من حيث أن العلاقتين – في نظرها – هما زنا مكشوف، أو معاشرات غير شرعية. *
*لهذا وجدنا من اللازم آن نورد القوانين والإثبات الخاصة بمنع التسري في المسيحية لإرتباط هذا الأمر **بشريعة " الزوجة الواحدة"**.*
*

*​*منع التسري في المسيحية: *

*1- أما عن منع التسري في المسيحية، فتثبته القوانين الآتيه: *
*" وأن كانت له سرية، فليكف، ويتزوج كالناموس. وإن لم يرد فليخرج" "أي فليُطرَد من الكنيسة فلا يصير من أعضائها". *
*(القانونان 29، 63 من الكتاب الأول لقوانين الر سل والقانون 1)*
*والقانون 63 عن السرية العبده. وهو يامر صاحبها بأن " يكف عنها إذا هو تنصر، ويتزوج بها كالناموس". ويأمر كذلك بتزوجها إن كانت حرة. وينذر بنفس العقوبة. *
*" لم يعط ناموس أن يأخذ أحد سريه له بل يبقي كل واحد قاعداً مع زوجته لجوده الزيجة".*
*(القانون السابع من قوانين **باسيليوس** 1)*
*وقد تحدث **القديس أوغسطين** في كتابه De Bono Connjugali عن عدم قانونية التسري، قائلا أنه حتي هذا لا يجعل التسري قانونياً (نفس المرجع السابق)*
*وقد ورد في كتاب " المجموع الصفوي " لابن العسال أن " التسري في شريعتنا المقدسة حرام، لأنه خارج عن التزويج المباح... فهو زنا ظاهر ومستمر". *
*ابن العسال: الباب 25: 1*
*

*​*منع تعدد الزوجات " من قوانين منع التسري ": *

*علي آن هناك في القوانين الخاصة بالتسري ومنعه نصوصاً يفهم منها عدم شريعة تعدد الزوجات في المسيحية. وسنورد منها مثالين أحدهما من قوانين ابوليدس، والثاني من قوانين باسليوس: *
*" نصراني تكون له سرية، وقد رزقت منه ولدا: إذا تزوج عليها، فإنه قاتل الإنسان؟، إلا من يجدها في زنا" *
*القانون 16 من قوانين ابو ليدس*
*وهذا القانون يطالب بتحويل السريه إلي زوجة. وقوله لا يتزوج عليها، يفهم منه بلا شك منع تعدد الزوجات. فإن كانت السريه لها هذا الحق، بحيث إذا عاشرها المتسري كزوجه وأنجب منها، لا يستطيع أن يتخذ معها زوجة أخري، فكم بالأولي الزوجة؟! *
*" إذ كان واحد قد ترك له سرية، فإذا لم تكن له زوجة فليأخذها... لأنه لا يجب أن يدع إنسان له سرية من الآن".*
*القانون السابع من قوانين باسيليوس*
*هذا القانون أيضاً يطالب بتحويل السريه إلي زوجة، إلا إذا كان المتسري له زوجة من قبل، فلا يستطيع ذلك لئلا يجمع بين زوجتين وهذا القانون واضح في دلالته علي منع تعدد الزوجات. *
*

*​*منع تعدد الزوجات "من القوانين الخاصة بالزنا". *

*3- ونفس هذه الفكرة يظهرها القديس باسيليوس في قانون أخر له خاص بالزنا (اقرأ مقالاً عن هذا الموضوع هنا في موقع الأنبا تكلا في قسم الأسئلة والمقالات)، وهو "إذ ذكر ذكر قبيح عن واحد مع إمرأة: أن كان ليس لها بعل، وهو أيضاً ليست له زوجة، فليتزوجها..." *
*القانون السادس من قوانين باسيليوس *
*فهو يشترط عدم وجود زوجه سابقة، لئلا يجمع بين زوجتين، وهذا غير جائز شرعاً.*​


----------



## asmicheal (14 أبريل 2010)

*رد: الزواج فى العقيدة المسيحية (ملف شيق )*

*البابا شنودة الثالث*
*30- نظرة المسيحية إلى الزواج الثاني بعد الترمُّل*
​*المسيحية لا تستحسن الزواج الثاني بعد الترمُّل علي الرغم من أنه أخف من تعدد الزوجات: *
*1- المسيحية تجيز بعدم قيامة، وتضعه في درجة أقل من الزواج الأول. *
*وقد كان الحماسة شديدة جداً ضده في القرون المسيحية الأولي "ضد لياقته لا ضد شريعته طبعاً". وحاول كثير من **القديسين** أن يثنوا المترملين عنه. حتي أنه كلمه Monogamia " الزواج الواحد " في استعمال الكتاب المسيحيين في تلك العصور، لم تكن تعني اكتفاء الزوج بإمرأة واحده فلا تتعدد زوجاته، إذ أن ذلك كان أمرا لا يختلف فيه أحد. وإنما كانت في غالبية استعمالها، تعني الزواج الواحد علي الإطلاق سواء في حياة الزوجة أو بعد وفاتها. وغالبيه الذين عن الـMonogamia كانوا يدعون إلي عدم التزوج بعد الترمل. للعلامه ترتليانوس ثلاثة:" إلي زوجته " و"بحث علي *http://st-takla.org/Gallery/Gallery-index_.html*العفه" و"الزواج الواحد" كلها تدور حول هذه النقطة. وكثيرة هي كتابات **القديس ايرونيموس** "**جيروم**" عن هذا الموضوع وبالأخص في رسائله وكذلك القديسان **أمبروسيوس** وأوغسطينوس، كتب كل منهما كتبا عن الترمل، وغير هؤلاء الكتاب الكبار، كثيرون ساروا علي نفس نهجهم. وفي مسألة الزواج لم يكن من منافس لهذا الموضوع في كتابات القديسين غير تمجيد البتولية. حدث كل هذا علي الرغم أن الزواج بعد الترمل – من حيث عفته وبعده عن شهوة الجسد – لا يقارن بحالة الجمع بين زوجتين في وقت واحد! فماذا تكون إذن فكرة المسيحية عن تعدد الزوجات؟! *
*

*​*زواج في مرتبه أقل وعلامة علي عدم ضبط النفس.*

*2- وقد تحدث **القديس بولس الرسول** عن هذا الأمر في الأصحاح السابع من رسالته الأولي إلي كورنثوس، فقال " ولكن أوق لغير المتزوجين وللأرامل، إنه حسن لهم إذا لبثوا كما انا. ولكن إن لم يضبطوا أنفسهم فليتزوجوا "(الأيتان 8، 9). وكرر هذه النصيحة للمرأة المترملة فقال "إنها أكثر غبطة إن لبثت هكذا" (الآية 40). فهو قد جعل البقاء في الترمل، أحسن وأكثر غبطة من الزواج الثاني. *
*وقد علق كثير من القديسين علي أفضليه الترمل فقال **القديس باسيليوس** " الزيجات الثانية هي علاج ضد **الزنا** فهكذا قيل :" أن لم يضبطوا أنفسهم فليتزوجوا " أما **القديس اغسطينس** فعلق علي تعليم بولس الرسول بقوله التزوج ثانية علامه علي عدم ضبط النفس " كما قال أيضاً " الزيجات الثانية ليست مدانة، ولكن في مستوي أقل". وفسر ذلك بقوله " عفة الزواج حسنة، ولكن زهد الترمل أحسن". أما **القديس أمبروسيوس** معلم القديس أوغسطينوس فقال " لست أرفض الزيجات الثانية، ولكنى لا أنصح بها " واستطرد القديس يقول للمترمل " شرعيا يمكن أن تتزوج، ولكن من المناسب أكثر أن تمتنع".و عن هذا الزواج غير المستحسن، يقول القديس ايرونيموس " جيروم " " آدم الأول كانت له زوجة واحدة، والثانى " أى المسيح " كان غير متزوج، فليرنا أنصار الزوج الثانى آدم ثالثا تزوج مرتين!!".*
*ويشرح القديس ايرونيموس رأيه فيقول " وكما جعل " الرسول " الزواج أقل من البتولية، كذلك جعل الزواج الثانى أقل من الزواج الأول"... إنه يسمح بالزيجات الثانية، ولكن للأشخاص الذين يرغبونها، " ولا يستطيعون أن يضبطوا أنفسهم " لئلا " ينحرف البعض وراء الشيطان" (1تى15:5) وهكذا وضح القديس السبب الذى من أجله سمح بالزواج للمترملين. وكشف أكثر فقال " بالنسبة إلى خطر الزنا يسمح للعذارى أن يتزوجن، ولتجنب نفس السبب يسمح بالزيجات الثانية" (اقرأ مقالاً عن هذا الموضوع هنا في موقع الأنبا تكلا في قسم الأسئلة والمقالات). وأضاف فى الفصل التالى " و هكذا سمح بالزواج الثانى لغير المتعففين". ونفس الرأى عرضه القديس كيرلس رئيس اساقفة أورشليم فقال إن هذا الزواج سمح به على الرغم من أن العفة شئ نبيل " حتى لا يسقط الضعيف فى الزنا... إذ قال الرسول: خير أن نتزوج من أن نتحرق" (1كو9:7).*
*وأيد ترتلينانوس نفس الرأى فقال " هذا الزواج سمح به من أجل خطر عدم التعفف " واستطرد " السماح هو اختبار للشخصية، هل ستقوم الإغراء أم لا، والسماح هو ذاته إغراء".*
*على أن بعض القديسين قد سمح بالزواج بعد الترمل، لمن ترملوا وهم ما يزالون فى سن الشباب، أو لم يقضوا فى حياة الزيجة سوى فترة ضئيلة.*
*وفى ذلك قد نصح القديس بولس من جهة " لأرامل الحدثات " أن " يتزوجن، و يلدن الأولاد، ويدبرن البيوت" (1تى14:5)، وذلك اشفاقا عليهن.*
*وبعض العلماء يوافقون على الزيجة الثانية بعد الترمل، بالنسبة إلى من يحتاجون إلى رعاية، فى ضعف أو شيخوخة أو مرض، كما حدث لداود فى شيخوخته. وذلك أن التزوج ليس لمجرد عدم ضبط الجسد، وانما أيضا للتعاون فى الحياة " فأصنع له معينا نظيره" (تك18:2).*
*

*​*والخلاصة:*
*فإن **الكنيسة** على الرغم من اعترافها بشرعية الزواج الثانى بعد الترمل، فإنها جعلته فى مرتبة أقل وسمحت به لحالات من الضعف...*
*فإن كان كل هذا قد قيل عن الزواج واحدة بإمرأة بعد وفاة الأولى، فماذا يمكن أن يقال عن الجمع بين زوجتين؟! أى عذر يمكن أن يقدمه للكنيسة طالب هذا الزواج الأخير لتسمح به بينما زوجته التى ماتزال على قيد الحياة يمكن أن تقيه من الأسباب التى يتعلل بها الضعفاء من المترملين فى طلب الزواج ثانية. ولذلك فإن كلمة digamy أى الزواج الثانى، أخذت – فى هذا الجو العفيف الذى ساد كتاب المسيحية فى تلك العصور – معنى الزواج بعد وفاة الزوجة، وليس الجمع بين زوجتين. إذ لم يكن أحد يتصور إطلاقا، أن تنفذ فكرة تعدد الزوجات polygamy إلى المسيحية المحبة للبتولية والعفة، ولم تثر تلك المشكلة حتى يحاربها كبار كتاب المسيحية فى كتاباتهم.*

*مثال من الطيور:*
*1- وتعجب كتاب المسيحية من أن الإنسان الذى خلق على صورة **الله** ومثاله (تكوين27:1) لا يستطيع أن يصل إلى مستوى العفة الذى وصلت إليه بعض أنواع الطير! *
*فقال القديس امبروسيوس " هناك أنواع كثيرة من **الحيوانات**والطيور** إذا فقدت أليفها لا تبحث عن آخر، وتقضى وقتها كما لو كانت حياة وحدة". **والعلامة اكليمندس الاسكندرى** ضرب المثل فى ذلك بالحمام واليمام. وهكذا قال القديس ايرونيموس أيضا " الحمامة واليمامة إذا مات رفيقها لا تأخذ غيره... فنفهم أن الزواج الثانى يرفضه حتى الطيور.*
*وقال القديس باسيليوس فى قانونه الثالث والأربعين " إذا كان اليمام غير الناطق لا يقعد فى زيجة ثانية، فكيف بالحيوان الناطق".*
*

*​*عقوبة كنسية على المتزوج بعد ترمله:*

*2- من أجل كل هذا، تأخذ الكنيسة اجراءات حازمة مشددة تجاه من يتزوج ثانية بعد وفاة زوجته الأولى.*
*أول تلك الإجراءات هو أنها تفرض عقوبة على المتزوج ثانية، بأن تبعده عن الكنيسة وعن تناول الأسرار المقدسة مدة من الزمن، شرحها القديس باسليوس الكبير فى القانون الرابع من رسالته القانونية الأولى. فقال " الذين تزوجوا للمرة الثانية، يوضعون تحت عقوبة كنسية لمدة سنة أو سنتين. والذين تزوجوا للمرة الثالثة لمدة ثلاث سنين أو أربعة. ولكن لنا عادة أن الذى يتزوج للمرة الثالثة يوضع تحت عقوبة لمدة خمس سنوات، ليس بقانون وإنما **بالتقاليد**. وأشار إلى هذه العقوبة أيضا فى رسالته القانونية الثالثة فى القانون الثالث والخمسين.*
*والظاهر أن تلك العقوبة كانت معروفة أولا عن طريق التقاليد ولكن ما لبثنا أن رأيناها مشروعة رسميا فى **المجامع المقدسة** التى انعقدت فى القرن الرابع الميلادى.*
*وهكذا أشار إلى هذه العقوبة القانون الثالث من قوانين مجمع قيسارية الجديدة المنعقد سنة 315م فقال عن أمثال هؤلاء إن "مدة عقوبتهم معروفة " مما يدل على قدم هذه العقوبة فى الكنيسة. ثم استطرد هذا المجمع فى قانونه الثالث " ولكن طريقة معيشتهم وإيمانهم يقصران المدة. أى أن هذا المعاقب على "عدم ضبطه لنفسه"، إذا ما أظهر فى مدة العقوبة تعففا ة نسكا، فإن مدة عقوبته تقل تبعا لذلك. وأخيرا – على حسب ما ورد فى القانون الأول من قوانين مجمع اللاذقية المقدس المنعقد فى القرن الرابع أيضا – " يعطى هؤلاء القربان على سبيل المسامحة " " وذلك بعد مرور زمان قليل من ممارستهم الصلوات والأصوام".*
*

*​*لا بركة اكليل لهذا الزواج بل صلاة استغفار:*

*3- وقد ورد فى البند الحادى عشر من الباب الرابع والعشرين من كتاب المجموع الصفوى لابن العسال ما يأتى " واما الزيجة الثانية فدون الأولى. ولهذا رسم فى القوانين أن لا يكون لها بركة إكليل بل صلاة استغفار.*
*فما الذى يحدث إن كان أحد طرفي هذا الزواج بكرا أى بتولا والطرف الآخر أرمل؟ للإجابة على هذا السؤال ورد فى البند 87 من الباب السابق ذكره " وإن كان أحد المتزوجين بكرا، فليبارك وحده. وهذه السنة للرجال والنساء جميعاً".*
*

*​*ولا يحضر القس وليمة هذا الزواج: *

*4- يقول القانون السابع من قوانين مجمع قيسارية الجديدة:*
*" لا يجلس **القس** فى وليمة زيجة المتزوج ثانيا. وذلك من حيث أن المتزوج ثانيا يجب عليه أن يلتمس التوبة. فما عساه يكون أمر القس الذى بواسطة اتكائه فى الوليمة قد يذعن مرتضيا فى تلك الزيجة". ويعلق العالم هيفيليه Hefele على ذلك القانون بقوله " إن المتزوج ثانيا، المفروض فيه أن يأتى إلى الكاهن ليخبره بعقوبته التى يمارسها. فكيف يقف القس نفسه فى الوليمة كأنه يشترك معه فى الإساءة".*
*

*​*المتزوج ثانية لا يدخل فى شرف الكهنوت:*

*5- ومن أهم النقط التى تبين نظرة الكنيسة إلى الزواج الثانى من حيث أنه علامة على عدم التعفف، كونها تحرم ممارسه من الدخول فى شرف الكهنوت فى أية درجة من درجاته الثلاث الأساسية: **الأسقفية**، و **القسيسية**، و **الشماسية**.*
*وقد ورد هذا الأمر فى رسالة بولس الرسول إلى تيطس (6:2) وفى رسالته الأولى إلى تيموثاوس (12،2:3). حتى الشماس لا يستطيع أن يتزوج ثانية بعد وفاة زوجته، لأن مستوى هذا الزواج الثانى لا يتفق وسمو رتبته **الكهنوتية** كشماس. وتنص قوانين الكنيسة على أنه إذا تزوج أحد من رجال الكهنوت بعد وفاة زوجته فإنه يقطع من درجته الكهنوتية.*
*حتى الذى سبق له هذا الزواج الثانى قبل المعمودية، لا يجوز أيضا أن يصير كاهنا على الرغم من أن **المعمودية** تغفر فيها جميع الخطايا السابقة ويولد الإنسان منها ولادة ثانية فى نقاوة تامة وطهر. وفى ذلك يقول القديس باسيليوس إن المسألة ليست مسألة خطية، وإنما مسألة قانون ونظام. " فالذى تزوج ثانية لا يحسب له ذنب، و لكنه غير مؤهل للكهنوت". ويقول فى كتاب آخر " ولكن يجب أن نعرف أنه فى المعمودية تغفر الخطية، ولكن لا يلغى القانون".*
*حتى التى تخدم أرملة فى الكنيسة: على الرغم من أن وظيفتها ليست خدمة كهنوتية فإنها أيضا لا تقبل إلا إذا كانت أرملة لزوج واحد. فهكذا يأمر بولس الرسول فى رسالته الأولى إلى تيموثاوس (9:5).*
*

*​*الزيجات الأكثر من هذه:*

*6- فإن كانت هذه هى نظرة الكنيسة إلى من تزوج ثانية بعد وفاة زوجته الأولى؟ فماذا يقال عن نظرتها إلى المتزوج ثالثة بعد وفاة الزوجة الثانية، أو إلى المتزوج رابعة بعد وفاة الزوجة الثالثة.*
*تقول **الدسقولية** " الزيجة الثالثة هى علامة الغواية لمن لم يقدر أن يضبط نفسه. والأكثر من الثالثة هى علامة الزنا الظاهر والنجاسة التى لا تذكر".*
*ويقول **القديس اغريغوريوس الناطق بالالهيات** فى تتابع الزيجات"... الأولى هى شريعة، والثانية تسامح، والثالثة تعد... وكل ما يزيد على ذلك هو شبيه بالخنازير".*
*ويقول القديس باسيليوس فى قانونه الحادى عشر عمن تزوجوا لثالث مرة " لم يأمر المجمع بأن يبقوا خارجا عن **الكنيسة**، بل قالوا أنهم مثل إناء وسخ فى الكنيسة". أما الذين يتزوجون للمرة الرابعة أو الخامسة فقد أمر القديس فى نفس القانون أن "يطردوا خارج مثل الزناة". *
*

*​*خاتمة:*

*7- وبعد، فإن كانت هذه هى نظرة المسيحية إلى تعدد التزوج – مع الاحتفاظ بزوجة واحدة فى كل مرة – فماذا يمكن أن يكون رأيها فى تعدد الزيجات والجمع بينهن فى وقت واحد.*
*إن كان الذى توفيت زوجته فتزوج غيرها – وقد تكون فترة الزواج الأول أو الزوجين الأولين قصيرة، والرجل ما يزال شابا، وقد ذاق لونا من الحياة ولم يستطع الامتناع – إن كان هذا تنظر الكنيسة هكذا، ولا تباركه، ولا تحضر وليمته، و تفرض عليه العقوبات الكنسية، وتحرمه من الكهنوت، وتنظر اليه كضعيف، فهل يمكن لديانة تدعو إلى هذه الدرجة من التعفف، أن تسمح بتعدد الزوجات؟! لا يستطع أحد أن يجيب بنعم.*​


----------



## asmicheal (14 أبريل 2010)

*رد: الزواج فى العقيدة المسيحية (ملف شيق )*

*البابا شنودة الثالث*
*31- عفة الزواج المسيحي*
​*غرض الزواج المسيحى فى أصله:*

*1- الأصل فى **الزواج المسيحى** هو إنجاب البنين. ولذلك يقول **العلامة اثيناغوراس** ناظر **مدرسة الإسكندرية اللاهوتية** فى القرن الثانى " كل واحد منا ينظر إلى زوجته التى تزوجها حسب القوانين التى وضعت بواسطتنا ، وهذه فقط لغرض إنجاب البنين، وكما أن الزارع يلقى بذاره فى الأرض منتظرا المحصول، ولا يلقى فيها أكثر،هكذا معنا...".*
*ويعلق **القديس اوغسطينس** على غرض إنجاب البنين فيقول: "إن رابطة الزواج من القوة بحيث – على الرغم من أنها ربطت بقصد إنجاب البنين – إلا أنها لا يمكن أن تُحَل بسبب عدم إنجاب البنين. وليس مصرحا تطليق العاقر. ولا يمكن أن يتزوج شخص أزيد من زوجته الحية".*
*ويقول **العلامة كليمنضس الإسكندرى** " الزواج هو أول رابطة بين الرجل و المرأة لإنجاب بنين شرعيين". *
*2- وهناك غرض آخر ورد فى بدء الخليقة عند خلق حواء وهو قول **الله** " أصنع له معينا نظيره" (تكوين18:2). وفى هذا يقول القديس أوغسطينوس " ليس الزواج لإنجاب البنين فقط، وإنما أيضا لأجل التكوين الطبيعى للجماعة " "التعاون الاجتماعى" ويستطرد " إن شهوة الجسد تخفف بواسطة المشاعر الأبوية ومشاعر الأمومة".*
*

*​*غرض آخر لأجل الضعفاء:*

*3- على أن **بولس الرسول** أضاف غرضا آخر فى رسالته الأولى إلى كورنثوس حيث قال " حسن للرجل أن لا يمس امرأة. ولكن لسبب **الزنا** ليكن لكل واحد امرأته وليكن لكل واحدة رجلها... لأن التزوج أصلح من التحرق" (9،2،1:7). وهكذا كما قال القديس أوغسطينوس " ليس لإنجاب البنين وإنما لأجل الضعف وعدم ضبط النفس".*
*

*​*وجوب الاعتدال والعفة فى هذا الغرض العرضى:*

*4- يقول القديس أوغسطينوس "ففى الشئ المصرح به، ينبغى أن يكون هناك اعتدال سواء بالنسبة إلى الرجل أو المرأة، حتى لا تنفجر الشهوة، وتقود إلى غير المصرح به. لذلك فزينة الأزواج هى عفة الإنجاب والإخلاص فى الخضوع لطلبات الجسد". ويعترض القديس على الانغماس فى الشهوة، الأمر الذى يتعارض وقدسية الزواج المسيحى فيقول "كل ما هو مخجل ومنحط مما يفعله المتزوجون ببعضهما البعض، ليس هو عيب الزواج وإنما عيبهما هما". ويقول عن هذا أيضا فى كتاب آخر "فأنتم ترون إذن أن عفة المتزوجين والإخلاص لفراشهما المسيحى هما عطية الله (اقرأ مقالاً عن هذا الموضوع هنا في موقع الأنبا تكلا في قسم الأسئلة والمقالات). ولكن عندما تزيد الشهوة الجنسية، وتزيد عن حد المعاشرة الحسية اللازمة لإنجاب البنين، فإن هذا الشر ليس من الزواج وإنما هو عرضى"؟ *
*والقديس أمبروسيوس** يعتبر أن عدم العفة فى الزواج هى زنا، إذ يقول " و لهذا فإن بولس الرسول يعلم العفة " الاعتدال " حتى فى الزواج ذاته. لأن الذى ليس هو عفيفا فى زواجه هو نوع من الزناة ويكسر قانون الرسول".*
*ويقول **القديس كيرلس الأورشليمى** " فليبتهج أيضا أولئك الذين إذا تزوجوا يستعملون الزواج قانونيا حسب فريضة الله، وليس للشهوة برخصة غير محدودة، الذين يعرفون مناسبات للامتناع ليتفرغوا للصلاة (1كو5:7)، والذين فى اجتماعاتنا فى **الكنيسة** يحضرون أجسادا نقية كالملابس النظيفة، الذين دخلوا إلى الزواج من أجل إنجاب البنين وليس من أجل الانغماس".*
*و**القديس اغريغوريوس الناطق بالالهيات** يقول عن الزواج " أنا أسمح به لأن الزواج مكرم عند الجميع والفراش غير دنس" (الرسالة إلى العبرانيين 4:13). إنه حسن للمعتدلين، ولكن ليس للشرهين، والذين يشتهون أن يعطوا الجسد أكثر من الإكرام الواجب له".*
*ويقول القديس إبرونيموس: "فإن كان المسيح يحب الكنيسة فى قداسة وعفة و بدون دنس، فليحب الأزواج زوجاتهم فى عفة". " ليعرف كل واحد كيف يقتنى إناءه فى قداسة وكرامة" (1تس4:4). " ليس فى شهوة مثل الأمم الذين لا يعرفون الرب" (1تس7:4).*
*

*​*أيام تمتنع فيها المعاشرة الزوجية:*

*5-وفى الزواج المسيحى لم تكتف الكنيسة بأن تكون المعاشرات الزوجية فى عفة واعتدال، وفى بعد عن الانغماس فى الشهوة، وإنما حددت فترات للامتناع عن فراش الزوجية بقصد التفرغ للعبادة.*
*وفى ذلك يقول **القديس إيرونيموس** " فليتحرروا أولا فترات قصيرة من قيد الزواج ويتفرغوا للصلاة. وعندما يذوقون حلاوة العفة، سيطلبون دوام تلك المتعة الوقتية [متعة البُعد عن المعاشرة]".*
*وهذا التفرغ للصلاة والصوم ذكره بولس الرسول فى رسالته الأولى إلى كورنثوس حتى لا يتجرب الزوجان من الشيطان " بسبب عدم تعففهما" (5:7) والاصوام فى المسيحية كثيرة، ولكن بعضها إجبارى على جميع المسيحيين إلا للمرضى ومن كل شاكلتهم ومن أمثلة ذلك صوم الأربعين المقدسة، وصوم أسبوع الآلام " البصخة"، و صوم الأربعاء والجمعة على مدار السنة تقريبا.*
*وفى ذلك يأمر **القديس باسيليوس الكبير** فى قانونه الثلاثين قائلا " إنه شئ خارج عن الزيجة أن يلتصق أحد بفراشه فى الأربعين يوما كلها من أولها إلى آخرها. و الويل لمن يفعل هذه الخطية فى البصخة المقدسة...".*
*وقد ورد عن ذلك فى المجموع الصفوى لابن العسال " الأيام المقدسة التى للصوم لا تدنسها، وأيام حيضها ونفاسها لا تقربها، لئلا تصير زيجتك بما لا يجب".*
*كذلك تمتنع المعاشرة الزوجية فى أيام التقدم للأسرار المقدسة. ومما يؤيد هذا القانون 13 **للقديس تيموثاوس الكبير** بطريرك **الأسكندرية** حيث وجه اليه سؤال فى الامتناع عن المعاشرة الزوجية فأجاب بأنه فى الايام التى تقدم فيها الذبيجة المقدسة... طبعا أى يوم يتقدم فيه أحد الزوجيين إلى **السرائر المقدسة**. فإن حسبنا كل هذا نجد أنه كثير. ايام الصوم وأيام التقدم للسرائر الإلهية، كما يمتنع عنها كذلك فى أيام حيضها وطمثها ونفاسها.*
*فإن كانت ديانة تمنع المعاشرة الزوجية فى أيام كثيرة، ليتفرغ الزوجان للعبادة، وعندما يجتمعان تحوطهما بجو من العفة، فهل مثل هذه الديانة يمكن أن تسمح لرجل بأن يتخذ له عددا من النساء فى وقت واحد؟!*
*إن كانت **الزوجة الواحدة** ليست معاشرتها مطلقة، فهل يسمح بعديد من الزوجات؟! إن روح الديانة يمنع هذا وليست المسألة شكلية، يبحث فيها عن نصوص، وإن كنا قد أوردنا أيضا نصوصا كثيرة.*​


----------



## asmicheal (14 أبريل 2010)

*رد: الزواج فى العقيدة المسيحية (ملف شيق )*

*البابا شنودة الثالث*
*32- نظرة المسيحية إلى البتولية*
​*ديانة بتولية وزهد:*

*1-لم نر ديانة فى الوجود تحض على**البتولية**، وتدعو إلى حياة الزهد والتعفف مثلما فعلت المسيحية، حتى كان من نتائج ذلك قيام الحركة الرهبانية الواسعة النطاق، التى كانت تشمل فى القرن الرابع الميلادى عشرات الآلاف من الرهبان فى كل من برارى **مصر** وحدها.*
*فهل ديانة كهذه تسأل فى يوم ما: هل تعدد الزوجات فيها مباح؟! *
*إنها ديانة زهد ونسك. ديانة قال فيها الرسول علانية " لا تحبوا العالم و لا الأشياء التى فى العالم".*
*البتولية كما أسسها المسيح ودعا لها **بولس الرسول**:*
*2- أما البتولية فى المسيحية فقد وطد دعائمها **السيد المسيح** ذاته، الذى كان بتولاً، وولد من أم بتول، وعمده وبشر به مهيئا الطريق أمامه نبى بتول هو يوحنا المعمدان، وعهد بأمه إلى رسول بتول هو يوحنا الحبيب. وهذه البتولية شرحها وتكلم عنها بولس الرسول فى رسالته الأولى إلى أهل كورنثوس الأصحاح السابع حيث قال " حسن للرجل أن لا يمس امرأة " و" أريد أن يكون جميع الناس كما أنا" "أى بتوليين". و"أقول لغير المتزوجين وللأرامل إنه حسن لهم إذا لبثوا كما أنا " و"أنت منفصل عن امرأة فلا تطلب امرأة " و" أقول هذا ايها الإخوة الوقت منذ الآن مقصر، لكى يكون الذين لهم نساء كأن ليس لهم " و" أريد أن تكونوا بلا هم، غير المتزوج يهتم فيما للرب كيف للرب كيف يرضى الرب، وأما المتزوج فيهتم فيما للعالم كيف يرضى امرأته " و" من زوج فحسنا يفعل ومن لا يزوج يفعل أحسن" (انظر الآيات 38،32،29،8،7،1- وانظر أيضا 37،26).*
*فهل يعقل أن ديانة تقول " حسن للرجل أن لا يمس امرأة " ثم تسمح هذه الديانة **بتعدد الزوجات**؟!*
*هل يعقل أن ديانة تريد أن يتفرغ الإنسان من جميع الاهتمامات العالمية ليهتم فى ما للرب، ثم تسمح له بتعدد الزوجات، بينما تقول له " المتزوج يهتم فى ما للعالم كيف يرضى امرأته "؟!*
*إن كانت امرأة واحدة تجعل الإنسان يهتم فى ما للعالم لكى يرضيها، ولا يستطيع أن ينفذ نصيحة الرسول " أريد أن تكونوا بلا هم فكم بالأولى إن كانت له زوجات عديدات؟!*
*وهل يعقل ديانة تريد من المتزوجين أنفسهم أن ينزعوا أنفسهم من اهتماماتهم الكثيرة ليتفرغوا للرب، قائلة لهم " ليكون الذين لهم نساء كأن ليس لهم"، ثم تسمح هذه الديانة لمن له زوجة بأن يتزوج أخرى معها؟!*
*

*​*أمثلة من تمجيد القديسين للبتولية: *

*3- هذه البتولية تركت أثرها الكبير فى أنفس قادة المسيحية وقديسيها العظام، حتى يندر أن نجد قديسا فى العصور الوسطى لم يكتب عن البتولية ولم يدع إليها. وإن حاولنا أن نورد ولو قلة ضئيلة عما قاله القديسون عن البتولية، وتفضيلها على **الزواج**، والدعوة إليها، لضاق بنا المجال. لكننا سنحاول أن نذكر بعض عبارات بسيطة كأمثلة:*
*قال **القديس أمبروسيوس Saint Ambrose** " البتولية أحضرت من السماء ما يمكن تقليده على الأرض ... لا الذين يتزوجون ولا الذين يزوجون يشبهون **ملائكة الله** فى السماء، لذلك فلا تعجب إذا ما قورن أولئك بالملائكة". *
*وقال **القديس يوحنا الذهبى الفم** " إذا كنتم تريدون الطريق الأسمى والأعظم، فالأفضل ألا يكون لكم علاقة مع أية امرأة كانت".*
*وقال ترتليانوس " ما أكثر الذين نذروا البتولية من ذات لحظة عمادهم، و أيضا ما أكثر الذين فى الزواج منعوا أنفسهم – بموافقة مشتركة – عن استعمال الزواج " فجعلوا أنفسهم خصيانا من أجل ملكوت السموات" (متى12:19) (اقرأ مقالاً عن هذا الموضوع هنا في موقع الأنبا تكلا في قسم الأسئلة والمقالات).*
*وقال القديس اثناسيوس الرسولى أشهر **بطاركة الأسكندرية** " هناك طريقان فى الحياة يختصان بهذه الأمور: أحدهما أكثر اعتدالا وعادى وأعنى به الزواج. و الثانى ملائكى وليس ما يفوقه، وأعنى به البتولية. والآن إذا ما اختار الإنسان طريق العالم، أعنى الزواج فلا يلام فى الواقع، ولكنه سوف لا ينال أمثال تلك المواهب العظيمة كالآخر". وشرح النقطة الأخيرة بتناول مثل الزرع الجيد (مرقس20:4) فشبه المتزوج بالزرع الذى يعطى ثلاثين والبتول بالذى يعطى مائة".*
*وقال **القديس جيروم** فى رسالته إلى **يوستوخيوم** " البتولية هى الوضع الطبيعى، و الزواج أتى بعد السقوط". كما قال فى نفس الرسالة إنى أمدح الزواج، ولكن لكى ينجب لى بتوليين. *
*والقديس جيروم استعمل أيضا نفس تشبيه القديس اثناسيوس فى مثل الزارع، و اعتبر آن المائة لإكليل البتولية، والستين للترمل بعد التزوج، والثلاثين للزواج الواحد العفيف. و" لم يدخل الزواج بعد الترمل فى هذه الدرجات الثلاث التى للعفة " .*
*على أن هناك سؤالا يمكن أن يسأل وهو " إلا يحدث أن ينتهى العالم إذا نفذت دعوة المسيحية إلى البتولية؟!".*
*يجيب القديس جيروم عن هذا السؤال فيقول " اطمئن. فالبتولية شئ صعب، و لذلك فهى نادرة لأنها صعبة. أذ لو كان الجميع يستطيعون أن يكونوا بتوليين، ما كان الرب قد قال:... من استطاع آن يقبل فليقبل" (متى12:19). ورد **القديس اغسطينوس** على نفس السؤال برد مشابه مستخدما قول السيد المسيح عن البتولية " ليس الجميع يقبلون هذا الكلام بل الذين أعطى لهم" (متى11:19).*
*

*​*السماح للضعفاء، وتعليق:*

*4- ولذلك فإن بولس الرسول فى دعوته إلى البتولية فى الأمثلة التى أوردناها فى (1 كو 7) سمح بالزواج للذين لا يحتملون. فقال " ولكن إن لم يضبطوا أنفسهم فليتزوجوا، لأن التزوج أصلح من التحرق" (آية 9). و لكن الرسول بولس على الرغم من هذا السماح يقول عن الذين سمح لهم " ولكن مثل هؤلاء يكون لهم ضيق فى الجسد، وأما أنا فإنى اشفق عليكم" (آية 28). " هذا أقوله لخيركم ليس لألقى عليكم وهقا بل لأجل اللياقة..." (آية 35).*
*ويعلق **العلامة ترتليانوس** على هذا بقوله " إن كانت هذه هى فكرته عن الزواج الأول، فكم بالحرى عن الثانى؟!".*
*

*​*خاتمة:*

*و بعد، إن كانت هذه هى نظرة المسيحية إلى البتولية، ودعوتها إليها فى صراحة تامة ، إلا للذين لا يحتملونها، فهؤلاء لهم عفة الزواج خير من الوقوع فى الخطية. فهل يمكن لديانة كهذه أن تسمح بتعدد الزوجات وهى تنصح بترك التزوج بواحدة فقط؟!*​


----------



## asmicheal (14 أبريل 2010)

*رد: الزواج فى العقيدة المسيحية (ملف شيق )*

للملف بقية 

فتابعوا لو احببتم 


:download:


----------



## النهيسى (15 أبريل 2010)

*رد: الزواج فى العقيدة المسيحية (ملف شيق )*

شكرا جدا للموضوع الرائع الرب معكم​


----------



## KOKOMAN (15 أبريل 2010)

*رد: الزواج فى العقيدة المسيحية (ملف شيق )*

راااااااااااااائع جدا يا اسماشيل 
شكرا كتير ليكى 
ربنا يبارك حياتك 

فى انتظار باقى الملف ​


----------



## asmicheal (15 أبريل 2010)

*رد: الزواج فى العقيدة المسيحية (ملف شيق )*

*البابا شنودة الثالث*
*33- أقوال آباء الكنسية وعلمائها بخصوص الزوجة الواحدة*
​*"كانت الزوجات الكثيرات للآباء رمزا لكنائس مستقبلة من شعوب كثيرة تخضع لعريس واحد هو **المسيح**. أما سر **الزواج** بواحدة فى أيامنا فيشير إلى وحدتنا جميعا فى خضوعنا لله، نحن الذين سنصبح فيما بعد مدينة سمائية واحدة".*
*[De Bono Conjugali,21] **القديس اوغسطينوس*
*"سر الزواج فى أيامنا حدد برجل واحد لإمرأة واحدة".*
*[De Bono Conjugali,21] القديس أوغسطينوس*

*" حتى حينما كان النساء يلدن بنين فى القديم، كان مصرحا بتزوج نساء أخريات للحصول على ذرية أكثر. ولكن هذا الآن بالتأكيد غير شرعى. لأن الاختلاف بين الأزمنة يحدد جواز الشئ أو عدم جوازه".*
*[Ibid:17] القديس أوغسطينوس*
*" لا يمكن أن يتزوج شخص بأكثر من زوجته الحية".*
*[Ibid:17] القديس أوغسطينوس*
*" لأنه لم يقل إنه صنعهما رجلا واحدا وامرأة واحدة، بل هو أيضاً أعطى وصيته أن رجلا واحد يرتبط بامرأة واحدة".*
*[Homilies on,st. Mathew: (ch.19)]**القديس يوحنا ذهبى الفم*

*" ولكن سواء عن طريق الخلق أو عن طريق التشريع، أظهر أن رجلا واحد ينبغى أن يعيش مع امرأة واحدة على الدوام ولا ينفصل عنها".*
*[Homilies on,st. Mathew: (ch.19)]القديس يوحنا ذهبى الفم*
*" ولو كان هناك مسيحيان كان يمكن أن يكون هناك زوجان أو زوجتان. ولكن إن كان المسيح واحد، الرأس الواحد للكنيسة، فليكن هناك إذن جسد واحد، وليرفض الثانى".*
*[Oration 38]**القديس اغريغوريوس الناطق بالالهيات*
*" إن خلق الانسان الأول، يعلمنا أن نرفض ما هو أكثر من زيجة واحدة. إذ لم يكن هناك غير آدم واحد وحواء واحدة".*
*[Letter 123 (To Ageruchia):12] **القديس جيروم " ايرونيموس** " *
*" إذا مات واحد من الاثنين المتصلين، فالآخر محالل أن يتزوج فإذا تزوج الواحد من قبل موت الآخر، فهو مدان مداينة الفاسق".*
*القديس باسيليوس الكبير** " قانونه العاشر"*
*" لا يتزوج واحد وله زوجة. وهذا المثال الواحد يكون لمن ماتت زوجته".*
*القديس باسيليوس الكبير " قانونه العاشر "*
*" تعدد الزواج بالنسبة لنا خطية أكثر من **الزنا**، فليتعرض المذنبون به للقوانين".*
*القديس باسيليوي الكبير - القانون 80 " من رسالته القانونية الثالثة "*
*" من بدء الخليقة أعطى الله امرأة واحدة لرجل واحد " *
*الآباء الرسل [Ethiopian Didascalia XIV\2p. 85]*
*" من صفات المسيحي... ولا يكون نهما، ولا محباً للعالم، ولا محباً للنساء. بل يتزوج بامرأة واحدة".*
*القديس ابوليدس " القانون 38من مجموعة قوانينة "*
*" ولا يتزوج مؤمن بغير مؤمنة، ولا بالثابتة فى الزنا... ولا يجمع بين زوجتين أو أكثر".*
*البابا كيرلس بن لقلق** " رقم 8 فى الزيجات الممنوعة- من قوانينة "*
*" أفترى من جمع بين امرأتين له توبة إلا بعد ترك الثانية" (اقرأ مقالاً عن هذا الموضوع هنا في موقع الأنبا تكلا في قسم الأسئلة والمقالات).*
*ابن العسال** " الباب العاشر:72- من المجمع الصفوى*
*" إن أصل الجنس البشرى يزودنا بفكرة عن وحدة الزواج. فقد وضع الله فى البدء مثالا تحتذيه الأجيال المقبلة، إذ صنع امرأة واحدة للرجل على الرغم من أن المادة لم تكن تنقصه لصنع أخريات، ولا كانت تنقصه القدرة". *
*[Exhortation to chastity:5] **العلامة ترتليان*
*" من البدء خلق رجلا واحد وامرأة واحدة. ولم يحل الاتحاد بين الجسد والجسد".*
*الفيلسوف اثيناغوراس " ناظر الاكليريكية** فى القرن الثانى "- [Plea of Athenagoras: ch. 33]*
*" إما أن يبقى الانسان كما ولد. وإما أن يقنع بزواج واحد. لأن الزواج الثانى ما هو إلا زنا".*
*[Plea of Athenagoras: ch. 33] الفيلسوف أثيناغوراس *
*"... ولكن حاشا أن تكون مثل هذه الأعمال عند المسيحيين، لأن عندهم يقطن الاعتدال، ويمارس ضبط النفس، وتلاحظ وحدة الزواج، وتحرس العفة... " *
*القديس ثاوفيلوس الانطاكى - Xv] :[To Autolycus:Book III*
*

*​*والسؤال الآن هو:*
*هل أخطأ كل هؤلاء : الرسل، و**الآباء القديسون**، والعلماء، والفلاسفة، فى فهم المسيحية فصرَّحوا – فى جهل – **بشريعة الزوجة الواحدة**؟!*
*ولسنا فى حاجة إلى جواب.*​


----------



## asmicheal (15 أبريل 2010)

*رد: الزواج فى العقيدة المسيحية (ملف شيق )*

*البابا شنودة الثالث*
*34- رأي أساتذة القانون المسلمين: أ) رأي الأستاذ الدكتور أحمد سلامة*
​*أستاذ ورئيس قسم القانون المدنى – كلية الحقوق – جامعة عين شمس - فى كتابه الذى حاز على جائزة الدولة التقديرية سنة 1963.*
*ذكر الاستاذ الدكتور أحمد سلامة، فى حديثه عن خصائص الزواج فى المسيحية، فى الفقرة "ج" تحت عنوان الزواج علاقة فردية " ص 425 - ص 427، ما يلى:*
*الزواج علاقة فردية:*

*ذلك أن الزواج لا يمكن أن ينشأ إلا بين رجل واحد وامرأة واحدة. ومن ثم فلا يجوز لرجل أن يجمع بين أكثر من زوجة فى وقت واحد، ولا يجوز للمرأة أن تجمع أكثر من زوج فى وقت واحد.*
*وينبنى على ذلك أنه اذا كان من يريد الزواج مرتبطا سلفا برابطة زوجية اخرى ، فإن العلاقة المزمع انشاؤها لا يمكن أن تنشأ باعتبارها زواجا.**

*
*وقد ألمعت إلى هذه الخاصة المادة 14 من مجموعة **الأقباط الارثوذكس** حين قالت " يرتبط به رجل وامرأة". ونصت عليها صراحة المادة 24 من نفس المجموعة، حين قالت "لا يجوز لأحد الزوجين أن يتخذ زوجا ثانيا ما دام الزواج الأول قائما".*
*كما جعلت المادة 12 من مجموعة السريان الارتباط بزيجة اخرى مانعا من صحة الزواج الثانى. وكذلك المادة الخامسة من مجموعة الأرمن الارثوذكس، والمادة الثالثة من مجموعة الروم الارثوذكس.*
*وليست بقية الشرائع بأقل وضوحا فى هذا الصدد من شرائع الارثوذكس، فالمادة الثانية من الإرادة الرسولية تنص فى فقرتها الثانية، على أن من خصائص الزواج الجوهرية خاصة الوحدة unite . وكذلك تنص المادة السادسة من قانون الانجيليين على أن الزواج هو اقتران رجل واحد بامرأة واحدة اقترانا شرعيا.*
*وهذه النصوص كلها تنفق مع المؤكد فى الشريعة المسيحية (اقرأ مقالاً عن هذا الموضوع هنا في موقع الأنبا تكلا في قسم الأسئلة والمقالات). لأنه اذا كانت هذه الشريعة تقرر أن من يطلق امرأته إلا لعلة **الزنا** ويتزوج باخرى يزنى عليها، وكذلك من يتزوج فإنه يزنى، فبالأولى أن يكون الجمع بين زوجتين (Polygamie) أو زوجين (Polyandrie) زنا ظاهر. ومبدأ فردية الزواج هو المعمول به فى الشرائع الوضعية فى بلاد الغرب " ثم تعرض الاستاذ الدكتور احمد سلامة إلى الزيجة الثانية فى المسيحية بعد انتهاء الزيجة الأولى بالوفاة أو بالتطليق " فقال:*
*ويتصل بهذه الخاصة امر الزيجة الثانية أو بعدها عند الارثوذكس. وبطبيعة الحال فإن هذا الأمر لا يعرض ولا يجوز النقاش فيه، إلا اذا كانت الزيجة الأولى قد انتهت. فإن لم تكن، فالحكم فى الزيجة الثانية مقطوع به وهو التحريم، لأننا سنكون بصدد تعدد ممنوع...*
*" وقد أكد الاستاذ الدكتور احمد سلامة هذا الرأى ذاته فى كتابه " الوجيز فى الأحوال الشخصية **للمصريين** غير المسلمين".*
*وهو كتاب نشره سنة 1977 أى بعد 14 سنة من الكتاب المطول، ويحمل نفس الرأى باختصار بنفس العبارات، اذ قال فيه " ص 112":*
*" وأما أن الزواج علاقة فردية: فلأنه لا يمكن أن ينشأ إلا بين رجل واحد و امرأة واحدة. ومن ثم فلا يجوز لرجل أن يجمع بين أكثر من زوجة فى وقت واحد، ولا يجوز للمرأة أن تجمع أكثر من زوج فى وقت واحد. وينبنى على ذلك أنه اذا كان من يريد الزواج مرتبطا سلفا برابطة زوجية أخرى، فإن العلاقة المزمع انشاؤها لا يمكن أن تنشأ باعتبارها زواجا"...*​


----------



## asmicheal (15 أبريل 2010)

*رد: الزواج فى العقيدة المسيحية (ملف شيق )*

*البابا شنودة الثالث*
*35- رأي أساتذة القانون المسلمين: ب) رأي الأستاذ الدكتور توفيق حسن فرج*
​*الأستاذ الدكتور توفيق حسن فرج هو استاذ كرسي القانون المدني - بكلية الحقيق- جامعة **الأسكندرية** في كتابه احكام الأحوال الشخصية لغير المسلمين من **المصريين**":*
*في حديث الاستاذ الدكتور توفيق حسن فرج عن "مميزات **الزواج** الجوهرية" في المسيحية (ص 348 إلى ص 351) قال:*
*ومن أغراض الزواج السابقة، تبرز لنا مميزاته الجوهرية التى هي الوحدة، وعدم القابلية للانحلال. وتكتسب هاتان الخاصيتان ثبوتاً Fermete خصوصيا **

**في الزواج المسيحي لكونه سرا (المادة 2/3 من الإرادة الرسولية - المادة 1013 من القانون **الكنسي الغربي**).*
*فالوحدة في ألزواج L'unite تعتبر من المبادىء التي تمسكت بها المسيحية من أول عهدها. إذ لا يجوز للمسيحي أن يتخذ أكثر من زوجة واحدة في وقت واحد. كما أنه ليس للمرأة الواحدة التزوج بأكثر من رجل واحد في الوقت نفسه.*
*فزواج الرجل الواحد بعدة نساء La Polygamie لا يحقق أغراض الزواج، إذ لا يجد هذا العدد من النساء لدى الرجل الواحد المساعدة التى تعتبر حقا لهن، إلا بصعوبة. كما أن في زواج المرأة الواحدة بعدة رجال la Polyandrie يتعارض هو للآخر مع الهدف الأول من الزواج...*
*وقاعدة الوحدة في الزواج المسيحي لا تحتمل أي استثناء.*
*وقد جاء في رسالة الرسول بولس الأولى إلى أهل كورنثوس "ليكن لكل واحد امرأته، وليكن لكل واحدة بعلها" (1كو 7: 2). كما جاء في الإنجيل "إن الذى خلق من البدء، خلقهما ذكراً وأنثى.. من أجل هذا يترك الرجل أباه وأمه ويلتصق بإمرأته، ويكون الاثنان جسداً واحداً. إذن ليسا بعد اثنين، بل جسد واحد" (متى 19: 4..).*
*ويبين من **نصوص الكتاب المقدس** في هذا الصدد، أن **الله** حين خلق منذ البدء، لم يخلق ثلاثة أو أكثر، بل خلق اثنين فقط. كما أن النص صريح بقوله "ويلتصق الرجل بامرأته ولم يقل يلتصق بنسائه. وفي هذا ما يدل على أن تعدد الزوجات غير موجود منذ بدء الخليقة. ومن كل هذا يبين المسيح أن الله نظم الزواج بحيث يكون ارتباطا بين اثنين فقط، لا أكثر من اثنين (انظر De Smet ص 245-246، وإشارته إلى ما قاله إنوسينت الثالث Innocent III بشأن ما جاء في مجمع ترنت Trente في هذا الصدد.*
*يدلل الفقهاء المسيحيون على أن الوحدة من خصائص الزواج المسيحي عن طريق آخر. ذلك أن الإنجيل قد نصَّ على أن من طلَّق امرأته إلا بسبب **الزنا** وتزوج بأخرى **يزني**. كما أنه إن طلقت امرأة زوجها وتزوجت بآخر تزني (متى 19: 9؛ مر 10: 11، 12) (اقرأ مقالاً عن هذا الموضوع هنا في موقع الأنبا تكلا في قسم الأسئلة والمقالات). فهذه النصوص تصرح أنه إذا كان للرجل زوجة وطلقها ثم أخذ أخرى فإنه يرتكب زنا، وكذلك المرأة التي تتزوج بآخر بعد أن تطلق زوجها. ولهذا يكون الزواج الثاني باطلاً، طالما بقي الزواج الأول... يضاف إلى ما سبق أن قرارات **المجامع الكنسية** المتعددة نادَت بنفس هذا المذهب وهو وحدة الزواج المسيحي.*
*وقد نصت على مبدأ وحدة الزواج فى الشريعة المسيحية، المادة 24 من مجموعة 1955 **للأقباط الارثوذكس**، فقررت أنه "لا يجوز للأحد الزوجين أن يتخذ زواجاً ثانياً مادام الزواج قائماً". فالزواج الأول بين الزوجين، يعتبر مانعا من زواج أخر.*
*(انظر كذلك المادة 25 من مجموعة 1938 للأقباط. وهذا هو ما نصَّت عليه المسألة 13 من الخلاصة القانونية للأيغومانوس فلتاؤوس، إذ قضت بأنه لا يجوز للمسيحي أن يتخذ سوى امرأة واحدة في الحال لا أكثر، وإن توفيت او افترقت عنه شرعا له أن يتفزج باخرى". وانظر ايضاً ما جاء في شرح الخلاصة ألقانونية لجرجس فلتاوؤس عوض، في هامش ص 30 (طبعة 1913). ويقول **ابن العسال** في كتاب القوانين (سنة 1927 ص 191) "وأما الجمع بين زوجتين أو أكثر، فلا يجوز لأنه زنا ظاهر مستمر"، وانظر كذلك ص 205-206).*
*وقد نصَّت المادة الثانية "فقرة 2" من الارادة الرسولية للكاثوليك على أنه من مميزات الزواج الجوهرية: الوحدة وعدم القابلية للانحلال.*
*"وهنا أورد الاستاذ الدكتور توفيق حسن فرج في الحاشية (3) ص 350 على أنه قد نصت المادة 26 من القواعد التى اوردها فيليب جلاد بالنسبة إلى **الطوائف الكاثوليكية** على أن "وحدة الزواج قائمة بان يقترن الرجل الواحد بامرأة لا أكثر حسب الشريعة الانجيلية واستعمال **الكنيسة** الدائم". وتبيح المادة 27 للحي من الزوجين التزوج بعد موت الآخر".*
*واستطرد المؤلف في نفس ص 350 بقوله عن وحدة الزواج: وهذا ما نصحت عليه كذلك المادة السادسة من قانون اللأحوال الشخصية **للطائفة الانجيلية**، فقررت أن "الزواج هو اقتران رجل واحد بامرأة واحدة اقتراناً شرعيا مدة حياة الزوجين".*
*ويختتم للأستاذ الدكتور توفيق حسن فرج بحثه هذا بقوله:*
*وخلاصة القول إن **نظام الزوجة الواحدة أو الزواج الواحد** (e régime monogamique) هو النظام الوحيد الذى يحقق للزواج اهدافه كاملة، ويقيم بين الزوجين تضامنا تاماً ومساواة أساسية، للمرأة الحق فيها للرجل سواء بسواء. وهو النظام الذى يمكن فى ظله أن يكون فيه الزوجان أسرة حقيقية تركز فيها حياتهما.*
*ويتعرض الاستاذ المؤلف لوحدة الزواج أيضا في الفصل الخاص **بموانع الزواج** "ثالثاً: مانع الزواج السابق" (انظر المادة 5 من القواعد الخاصة بالأرمن الأرثوذكس. وكذلك المادة 12 "أولاً" من مجموعة السريان الأرثوذكس)، فيقول:*
*يتمثل هذا المانع فى عدم إمكان ابرام زواج ثان طالما بقى الزواج الأول قائما. وهو من الموانع التى أقرتها الكنيسة فى الشرق والغرب منذ البداية، لأنه من التعاليم الالهية التى تحرم تعدد الازواج...*
*فطالما بقى الزواج الأول قائما، حرم على أى من الزوجين عقد زواج جديد مع شخص آخر، وإلا كان زواجه الثاني باطلاً.*
*إذن هناك مانع يمنعه من الزواج الثاني، وهو قيام الزواج الأول. فالمانع فى هذه الحالة يقوم على خاصتين من خصائص الزواج، وهما للوحدة وعدم قابلية الرابطة الزوجية للأنحلال. ولا خلاف بين **المذاهب المسيحية جميعها** فى ذلك.*
*ولكى يوجد هذا المانع، يتعين أن يكون الزواج السابق صحيحا قائما. ويكفى أن يوجد عقد صحيح، حتى ولو لم تحصل معاشرة بين الزوجين. فالعبرة بتمام العقد الصحيح ولو لم يكن الزواج قد اكتمل بالدخول والمعاشرة الجنسية.*
*وعلى هذا فطالما لم يثبت أن الزواج السابق وقع باطلا، أو انه انحل لسبب من الاسباب، يعتبر الزواج الجديد باطلا لقيام المانع (انظر المادة 24 من مجموعة 1955، 25 من مجموعة 1938 للأقباط الارثوذكس، حيث ينص على أنه "لا يجوز لأحد الزوجين أن يتخذ زواجاً ثانياً مادام الزواج قائماً". وانظر ايضا المادة 2 "أ" من قواعد الروم الأرثوذكس، والمادة 5 من قواعد الأرمن ألارثوذكس، والمادة 12 "أولاً" للسريان، الماد ة 6 بالنسبة للأنجيليين... وتقضي المادة 59 من الإرادة الرسولية بالنسبة للطوائف الكاثوليكية عامة "1-إن مَنْ كان مقيدا بوثاق زواج سابق -ولو غير مكتمل- يحاول باطلأ عقد الزواج، هذا مع مراعاة امتياز الإيمان. وانظر كذلك المادة 99 من القواعد الخاصة بالكاثوليك لفيليب جلاد، السابق،*
*ج 5 ص 380). وعند السريان الأرثوذكس تعتبر الخطبة السابقة مانعاً من الموانع للمبطلة لعقد الزواج والخطبة. إذ تنص المادة 12 على أن الموانع الشرعية في الخطبة والزواج هى "أولا" ألا يكون أحد الخطيبين مخطوباً لآخر أو مرتبطا بزيجة أخرى.*
*ولابد أن يثبت بطلان الزواج الأول أو انحلاله على وجه يقينى وبطريق قانوني، سواء كان ذلك عن طريق حكم قضائى أو بدليل قطعى آخر، وذلك على الاقل فى حالة الشك، كشهادة الوفاة مثلاً. وقد جاءت المادة 59 من الإرادة الرسولية للكاثوليك، فى فقرتها الثانية، مقررة لهذا المعنى السابق، إذ نصَّت على أنه "وإن كان الزواج السابق باطلا، أو انحل لأى سبب كان، فلا يجوز عقد زواج آخر، قبل أن يثبت يقينا وعلى وجه شرعى، أن الزواج السابق باطل أو انحل" (انظر أيضاً المادة 189 من القانون المدني الفرنسي).*
*ويدق الأمر في حالة غيبة أحد الزوجين. والغيبة فى ذاتها لا تعتبر سببا كافيا لإبرام زواج جديد، بل لابد من تحقق موت الغائب وإثبات ذلك على وجه يقيني (وقد أورد فيليب جلاّد [ج5 ص 381] في صدد القواعد الخاصة بالكاثوليك في حكم الغيبة، فقرر أن "غيبة أحد الزوجين -وإن طالَت- ليست بحجة كافية للتزوج بآخر، بل لابد من تحقيق موت الغائب")..*
*وأما بالنسبة للمذاهب المسيحية التى تبيح التطليق للغيبة، فلابد في هذه الحالة من صدور حكم من القضاء بذلك وبتطليق الحاضر من الزوجين. فإذا ما قضي له بذلك اصبح فى حِل من أن يتزوج من جديد.*​


----------



## asmicheal (15 أبريل 2010)

*رد: الزواج فى العقيدة المسيحية (ملف شيق )*

البابا شنودة الثالث
*36- رأي أساتذة القانون المسلمين: ج) رأي الأستاذ الدكتور جميل الشرقاوي*
​
*الأستاذ **الدكتور جميل الشرقاوى - الاستاذ بكلية الحقوق - جامعة القاهرة - **"**فى كتابه الاحوال الشخصية لغير المسلمين - الوطنيين والاجانب"*
*تعرض الاستاذ الدكتور الشرقاوى لهذا الموضوع تحت عنوان "تعريف **الزواج** وخصائصه". فذكر فى صفحة 89: "كما يتصل بقداسة الزواج فى المسيحية، وباعتباره سراً إلهياً، ما استقر لدى المسيحيين من القول بمبدأ واحدية الزواج، أي اقتصار الرجل فى الزواج على امرأة واحدة، على خلاف ما كان معروفاً من إباحة التعدد في اليهودية".*
*"**وتؤيد هذه الواحدية نصوص عديدة فى الكتب الدينية الأولى، كما تقررها نصوص المجموعات الحديثة التى تمنع التعدد "المادة 25 من *

*مجموعة سنة 1938 و24 من مجموعة 1955".*
*وذكر د. الشرقاوى فى الحاشية "2" على هذا ألرأى: "انظر إشارة الى هذه النصوص فى حلمى بطرس ص100، وتوفيق فرج فقرة 97 ص346. وانظر قول ابن العسال فى المجموع الصفوى: "وأما الجمع بين زوجتين أو كثر فلا يجوز، للأنه **زنا** ظاهر مستمر" "رقم 13 ص223".*
*وفى حديث الاستاذ الدكتور الشرقاوى عن الزواج في شريعة الكاثوليك، عرض للمادة الثانية من "الإرادة الرسولية" فقال في صفحة 91: "ويربط نص المادة الثانية "بند 2" ببن اعتبار الزواج سرا، وبين عدم قابليته للانحلأل بالطلأق، وواحديته: أى عدم جواز جمع الرجل بين زوجتين".*
*وفى حديثه عن الزواج في شريعة البروتستنت (ص91) فقال: "تعرف المادة 9 من قانون الأحوال الشخصية للانجيليين الوطنيين الزواج بأنه: اقتران رجل واحد بامرأة واحدة اقتراناً شرعيا مدة حياة الزوجين" (اقرأ مقالاً عن هذا الموضوع هنا في موقع الأنبا تكلا في قسم الأسئلة والمقالات).*
*وفى ص 252 اشار الى احوال البطلان المطلق للزواج، عند الاقباط الارثوذكس، ومنها: "إذا كان أحد الزوجين مرتبطا بزوجية قائمة "المادة 25/24". وقال فى ص255: "والزواج الذى يعقد مع الارتباط بزوجية قائمة، تجعله النصوص زواجا باطلاً بطلانا مطلقا"..*
*وفى سرده لأحوال البطلان فى شريعة الكاثوليك (ص259-260)، ذكر من بينها "والزواج الذى يعقد مع الأرتباط بزوجية قائمة" (المادة 59).*
*وفى حديثه عن بطلان الزواج في شريعة البروتستانت (ص261)، قال: "وعلى ذلك فالزواج يكون باطلا في شريعة الانجيليين، إذا تم مع الارتباط بزوجية قائمة - المادة 6".*


​


----------



## asmicheal (15 أبريل 2010)

*رد: الزواج فى العقيدة المسيحية (ملف شيق )*

البابا شنودة الثالث
*37- رأي أساتذة القانون المسلمين: د) رأي الدكتور آهاب حسن اسماعيل*
​
*1- "في كتابه: شرح مبادئ الأحوال الشخصية للطوائف الملية".*
*ذكر فى باب "موانع الزواج" فقرة 111 تحت عنوان "سادسا": عدم جواز الجمع بين زوجتين" ص 155 ما يأتي:*
*وهذا واضح إذ أن المسيحية لا تقر تعدد الزوجات.*
*وقد كانت مجموعة نصوص المجلس الملي للأقباط الأرثوذكس، تنص على عدم جواز اتخاذ الزوج زوجة ثانية مادام الزواج قائماً.*
*والجمع بين الزوجتين عند المسيحيين غير جائز اطلاقا.*


*فالدين المسيحى لا يجيز أن يكون للرجل غير امرأة واحدة، لآن الله لم يخلق إلا معينا للرجل. وكانت الشريعة الأولى تجيز أن يتخذ أكثر من امرأة، غير أن شريعة الكمال منعت ذلك.*
*والأدلة على ذلك كثيرة، منها ما قاله **بولس الرسول**: "ليكن لكل واحد امرأته، وليكن لكل واحدة رجلها". وكذلك فإن الغرض الأصلى من الزواج هو التمتع بالحياة حسب النظام الطبيعي الذى أوجده البارىء. فمخالفته بتعدد الزوجات، يدل على الشره والخروج عن الاعتدال" (المجموع الصفوى ص 224، والخلاصة القانونية للأحوال الشخصية للأيغومانوس فيلوثيوس: الفرع الثاني - المسالة ألحادية عشرة).*
*وقد جاء فى كتاب الخلاصة القانونية للأحوال الشخصحية للأيغومانوس فيلوثاؤس ص 36 ما يلى: "إن الرجل الذي يقدم على الزيجة مع وجود زوجة له على قيد الحياة، يرتكب اثماً فظيعا، فضلأ عما يلحقه من عقاب..." (اقرأ مقالاً عن هذا الموضوع هنا في موقع الأنبا تكلا في قسم الأسئلة والمقالات).*
*وانتهى الدكتور اهاب بعد سر حكم لمحكمة أسيوط، إلى قوله:*
*"وهكذا فإن الجمع بين الزوجتين، أى تعدد الزوجات، غير مباح فى الشريعة المسيحية".*
*وحديثه عن موانع الزواج عند الانجيليين، وشرح عدم الجمع بين زوجتين ص 225 قال: "وهذا المانع لابد من التسليم به فى شريعة الانجيليين، باعتبار هذه الطائفة من شيع المسيحية، والمسيحية بكافة فرقها وشيعها تحريم الجمع بين أكثر من زوجة واحدة".*
*

*​*2- "فى كتابه: انحلال الزواج في شريعة الأقباط الأرثوذكس"*
*يذكر الدكتور إهاب فى باب "آثار انحلال الزواج" تحت عنوان "إمكان عقد زواج جديد" - الفقرة 78 صفحة 276، ما يلى:*
*"يعتبر إمكان عقد زواج جديد، من أهم الآثار التى تترتب على انحلال الزواج الأول. فإذا انحل الزواج بالتطليق أو بالوفاة، استطاع كل من الزوجين، في حالة التطليق، أو الزوج الباقى على الحياة في حالة الوفاة، عقد زواج جديد، الأمر الذى كان ممنوعاً عند قيام الزوجية الأولى. فشريعة الأقباط الأرثوذكس، شأنها في ذلك شأن كافة الشرائع المسيحية، تأخذ بنظام وحدة الزيجة وتمنع تعدد الزوجات".*​


----------



## asmicheal (15 أبريل 2010)

*رد: الزواج فى العقيدة المسيحية (ملف شيق )*

البابا شنودة الثالث
*38- مذكرة البابا كيرلس السادس تؤكد على شريعة الزوجة الواحدة*
​
*قداسة البابا السابق المتنيح الأنبا كيرلس السادس، اهتم بموضوع الأحوال الشخصية، وأرسل مذكرة تضمنت أهم المبادئ التى تطالب بها **الكنيسة** القبطية، وفى مقدمتها "وحدة الزيجة".*
*وكان قداسته قد شكَّل في 9 أكتوبر 1962 لجنة للأحوال الشخصية برئاسة نيافة الأنبا شنوده اسقف المعاهد الدينية والتربية الكنسية وقتذاك (قداسة البابا شنوده الثالث حالياً) وعضوية القمص صليب سوريال استاذ الأحوال الشخصية بالكلية الاكليركية، والاستاذ راغب حنا المحامي، والمستشار فرج يوسف، والمستشار حسنى جورجي..*


*وبعد اجتماعات طويلة لهذه اللجنة، انتهت الى مذكرة وافَق عليها قداسة البابا كيرلس، وختمها بخاتمه، وأرسل يوم 22 أكتوبر 1962 نسخة منها الى الأستاذ فتحى الشرقاوى وزير العدل وقتئذ، ونسخة اخرى إلى الأستاذ بدوى حمودة رئيس مجلس الدولة. ولما صار الاستاذ بدوى حمودة وزيراً للعدل، ارسل قداسة البابا كيرلس لسيادته ملخصاً للمذكرة آنفة الذكر. وتأكيداً لمطلب الأقباط في هذا الصدد، أرسلت صورة ثالثة من نفس المذكرة إلى الأستاذ عصام الدين حسونة وزير العدل بتاريخ 8 ابريل 1967.*
*وفيما يلي النص الكامل لهذه المذكرة:*
*

*​*مذكرة قداسة البابا كيرلس السادس*

*السيد الأستاذ*
*نحي سيادتكم أطيب تحية مع وافر دعائنا أن يؤازركم **الله** بنعمته ويرشدكم إلى ما فيه خير الوطن المواطنين جميعاً.*
*بمناسبة اجتماعات لجان مراجعة قانون الأحوال الشخصية لغير المسلمين، رأينا أن نقدم بعض النقاط الجوهرية التى تهم **الكنيسة القبطية** الأرثوذكسية** أهمية كبرى، إذ أنها تتصل بصميم العقيدة وتعاليم الدين المسيحي التي وضعها **السيد المسيح** له المجد** ورسله الأطهار. وأملنا كبير في أن تراعى هذه النقاط التي نرسلها اليكم، مع عدم الالتفات الى أي قانون أو مشروع أو اقتراح سابق يتعارض معها، حتى يأتي للقانون الجديد موافقاً لمبادىء الدين وتعليم الكنيسة القبطية الأرثوذكسية.*
*ونود أولاً أن نوضح لسيادتكم، أن مصدر التشريع للأحوال الشخصية فى الديانة المسيحية هو الكتاب المقدس أولاً، ثم القوانين الكنسية القديمة العهد التى وضعتها **المجامع** المسكونية** والاقليمية. وأن كل تشريع أياً كان واضعه، وأى تفسير وأى اجتهاد، لا يجوز الأخذ به إطلاقاً، اذا تعارض مع آيات الكتاب المقدس والقوانين الكنسية القديمة.*
*أما هذه المبادىء الأساسية التى تقدمها كنيستنا القبطية معلنة بها رأيها في الأحوال الشخصية فهي:*​


----------



## asmicheal (15 أبريل 2010)

*رد: الزواج فى العقيدة المسيحية (ملف شيق )*

البابا شنودة الثالث
*39- وحدة الزيجة في المسيحية*
​
*ونقصد به عدم تعدد الزوجات أو الأزواج في المسيحية. وهذا مبدأ عام يجمع عليه كافة المسيحيين في أنحاء العالم كله على اختلاف مذاهبهم، وقد ظهر واضحاً فى الكتاب المقدس. ومن أبرز الأدلة عليه قول **السيد المسيح** "مَنْ طلَّق امرأته وتزوج بأخرى فانه يزنى عليها" (مرقس 10: 11). فلو كان يجوز الجمع بين زوجتين، ما كان يعتبر الزواج الثاني زنا، سواء كان الطلاق شرعياً أو غير شرعي. لذلك نرى أن يتضمن التشريع الجديد مادة من فقرتين تنص على الآتى:*
*1- لا يجوز للمسيحى أن يجمع يبن زوجتين فى وقت واحد.*
*2- يعتبر الزواج الثاني أثناء قيام الزوجية الأولى باطلاً وغير شرعي، ولا يترتب عليه أى أثر من آثار الزواج الصحيح.*​


----------



## asmicheal (15 أبريل 2010)

*رد: الزواج فى العقيدة المسيحية (ملف شيق )*

البابا شنودة الثالث
*40- موانع الزواج في المسيحية*
​http://st-takla.org/Gallery/Gallery-index_.html
*تعتبر **الكنيسة** الاسباب الآتية من موانع **الزواج**، بحيث إذا ظهر سبب منها يكون كافياً للحكم ببطلان الزواج:*
*1- ارتباط احد الزوجين في زيجة سابقة لم تعترف الكنيسة بفصم عُراها.*
*2- اختلاف المذهب أو الدين.*
*3- عدم تكامل القوى الجنسية، كأن يكون يكون عنيناً أو خنثى أو مخصياً وما إلى ذلك.*
*4- سبق صدور حكم بالطلاق على أحد الزوجين بالزنى.*
*5- القربى أو المصاهرة التى تمنع الزواج، حسب الجداول المعمول بها فى **الكنيسة القبطية** الأرثوذكسية**.*
*6- الجنون.*​


----------



## asmicheal (15 أبريل 2010)

*رد: الزواج فى العقيدة المسيحية (ملف شيق )*

البابا شنودة الثالث
*41- إتمام الزواج على يد كاهن*
​*الزواج** المسيحي** هو سر مقدس، لا يتم ولا تعترف به الكنيسة إلا إذا انعقد على يد كاهن، وبعد أداء المراسيم الدينية المعروفة. وبالتالى فإنه لا يجوز مطلقاً القيام بإجراءات توثيق لزواج، أو سماع دعوى متعلقة بأي أثر من آثاره، إلا *http://st-takla.org/Gallery/Gallery-index_.html*إذا ثبت رسمياً بمحضر يحرره الكاهن، يوضح به إتمام هذه المراسيم الدينية بناء على التصريح من رئاسته.*
*لذلك فإننا نرى وجوب إضافة مادتين جديدتين إلى التشريع الجديد:*
*المادة الأولى:*
*لا يجوز توثيق عقد زواج بين المسيحيين المتحدي المذهب، إلا بعد إتمام المراسيم الدينية وفقا لشريعة الزوجين.*​*المادة الثانية:*
*لا تُسمَع الدعوى المتعلقة بأي أثر من آثار الزواج بين المسيحيين المتحدى الملة، إلا إذا ثبت الزواج بمحضر يحرره الكاهن الذي قام بالمراسيم الدينية بناء علي تصريح من رئاسته.*​


----------



## asmicheal (15 أبريل 2010)

*رد: الزواج فى العقيدة المسيحية (ملف شيق )*

البابا شنودة الثالث
*42- تطبيق شريعة عقد الزواج المسيحي*
​
*من المبادىء المقررة قانونا أن العلاقة التي تنشأ في ظل قانون معين، يجب أن تظل محكومة بهذا القانون. والقول بأن مجرد تغيير أحد طرفيها مذهبه أو اعتناقه ديانة معينة، يجعل الولاية التشريعية عليها لقانون آخر، هو قول مؤداه فرض إراده هذا الشخص على وضع تشريعى متعلق بالنظام العام، وإعطاؤه سلطان التشريع، والسماح له بان يتحلل بمشيئته المنفردة من التزاماته التى كان قد ارتضاها، وأن يهدد حقوق *http://st-takla.org/Gallery/Gallery-index_.html*الطرف الآخر المكتسبة حين يريد. وذلك يجافى أبسط قواعد القانون والعدالة. لأنه لا يُستساغ السماح لشخص بان يضع إرادته موضع التشريع، فيغير القاعدة القانونية التى تحكم علاقته مع الغير، ويعدل المركز القانوني المكتسب للطرف الآخر رغم إرادته.. خاصة إذا كانت القاعدة القانونية متعلقة بمبادىء دين من الاديان التى نصَّ الميثاق الوطنى على وجوب احترامه وعدم المساس به (اقرأ مقالاً عن هذا الموضوع هنا في موقع الأنبا تكلا في قسم الأسئلة والمقالات). ويترتب على ذلك أن تظل العلاقة الزوجية من حيث قيامها وسائر الآثار المترتبة عليها وانقضائها، محكومة بالقواعد القانونية التى أُبْرِمَت في ظلها، والتى ارتضاها الطرفان فى عقد زواجهما، والتى لا يجوز لأحدهما أن يغيرها بإرادته المنفردة، فيهدر الحقوق المكتسبة للطرف الآخر..*
*بناء عليه ترى **الكنيسة** أن يتضمن القانون الجديد النص الآتى:*
*أ- تظل الزوجية وما ينشأ عنها من الآثار خاضعة للشريعة التى عُقِدَ **الزواج** وفقاً لأحكامها، ولو غيَّر أحد الزوجين مذهبه أو ديانته أثناء قيام الزوجية. وكذلك تسرى أحكام تلك الشريعة على **الطلاق** والتطليق "الانفصال".*
*ب- تكون حضانة الأولاد للطرف الباقي على الشريعة التي عُقِدَ الزواج وفقاً لها.*​


----------



## asmicheal (15 أبريل 2010)

*رد: الزواج فى العقيدة المسيحية (ملف شيق )*

البابا شنودة الثالث
*43- حكم الطاعة في المسيحية*
​
*لما كانت الحياة الزوجية في المسيحية مبنية على الاتفاق والتراضي والمحبة، ولا يمكن أن يدخل الإرغام فيها بحال من الأحوال.. لذلك نرى وجوب تضمين التشريع الجديد المادة الآتي نصها:*
*"لا يُحْكَم بالطاعة على الزوجة المسيحية مهما كانت الظروف، حتى ولو كانت بسبب تغيير ديانة أو ملة أو مذهب الزوج".*​


----------



## asmicheal (15 أبريل 2010)

*رد: الزواج فى العقيدة المسيحية (ملف شيق )*

البابا شنودة الثالث
*44- الطلاق و التطليق في المسيحيّة*
​
*موضوع الطلاق بالذات قد وضع **السيد المسيح** بنفسه تشريعاً خاصاً به. كرَّره بوضوح فى أكثر من موضع، ولا يجوز لأحد أن يغير فيه، وإلا كان هذا التغيير منافياً لتعاليم السيد المسيح وآيات الكتاب المقدس.*


*أما هذا التشريع فيتلخص فى النقط الآتية:*
*ا- لا يجوز الطلاق إلا لعلة الزنى، وفى ذلك يقول السيد المسيح "وأما أنا فأقول لكم أن مَنْ طَلَّق امرأته إلا لعلة الزنى يجعلها تزني" (متى 32:5).. وأيضاً "وأقول لكم أن مَنْ طلق امرأته إلا بسبب الزنى وتزوَّج بأخرى يزنى" (متى 19: 9).*
*2- لا يجوز زواج المطلقة، ووصايا السيد المسيح في هذا الأمر واضحة تحكم بالزنى على الرجل وعلى المرأة في مثل هذا **الزواج**، وهى "ومَنْ يتزوج مطلقة فإنه يزني" (متى 32:5).*
*"والذى يتزوج بمطلقة يزني" (متى 19: 9) (اقرأ مقالاً عن هذا الموضوع هنا في موقع الأنبا تكلا في قسم الأسئلة والمقالات)، "وان طلقت امرأة زوجها، وتزوجت بآخر، تزني" (مرقس 10: 12)، "لكل مَنْ يتزوج بمطلقة من رجل يزني" (لوقا 6: 18).*
*والحكمة في هذا التشريع المسيحي، هى أن المرأة لا تُطَلَّق إلا بسبب الزنا، فكعقوبة لها على زِناها، لا يُسمَح لها بالتزوج مرة أخرى، لأنها لا تؤتَمَن على عهد الزوجية المقدس.*
*3- لا يجوز زواج الرجل الذي طلَّق امرأته بغير علة الزنا. وهذا واضح من قول السيد المسيح "كل مَنْ يطلق امرأته، ويتزوج بأخرى، يزني" (لوقا 16: 18).*
*وايضاً "مَنْ طلَّق امرأته، وتزوج، يزنى عليها" (مرقس 10: 11).*
*والسبب فى هذا أن المسيحية ترى أن الرجل مرتبط بزوجته، وان طلاقه منها بغير علة الزنى هو طلاق باطل لا يفصم عرى الزوجية. لذلك اذا تزوج بأخرى يعتبر زانيا، إذ أن المسيحية لا تسمح له بالجمع بين زوجتين فى وقت واحد.*​


----------



## asmicheal (15 أبريل 2010)

*رد: الزواج فى العقيدة المسيحية (ملف شيق )*

البابا شنودة الثالث
*45- الفرقة بين الزوجين في حالة تغيير الدين*
​
*إذا كان تغيير الدين هو مجرد لون من التلاعب والتحايل للحصول على **الطلاق**، فليس من الحكمة أن *http://st-takla.org/Gallery/Gallery-index_.html*نسمح لهذا التحايل أن يدرك هدفه، لذلك نرى أن يكون تغيير الدين سبباً في الفرقة والانفصال بين الزوجين، لا التطليق. لأن المرأة التى قبلت *الزواج* برجل على أساس أنه مسيحي، لا يصح إرغامها على المعيشة معه بعد أن غيَّر دينه.*
*فإن رجع الرجل الى دينه، يجوز أن ترجع العلاقة يبن الزوجين كما كانت (اقرأ مقالاً عن هذا الموضوع هنا في موقع الأنبا تكلا في قسم الأسئلة والمقالات). يقول الكتاب المقدس: "فإن المرأة التى تحت رجل هي مرتبطة بالناموس بالرجل الحى، ولكن إن مات الرجل فقد تحررت من ناموس الرجل، فإذاً ما دام الرجل حياً تُدعى زانية إن صارَت لرجل آخر" (رومية 7: 2، 3).*
*أما إذا تزوج الرجل بعد تغيير دينه، إن كان الدين الجديد يسمح له بذلك، فان المسيحية تحكم في هذه الحالة بالطلاق، على اعتبار انها تنظر إلى هذا الزواج كأنه زِنى لأنه جمع بين زوجتين. وهنا تتوفر العلة التي ذكرها السيد المسيح.*
*أما إذا لم يتزوج الرجل، فتبقى الفرقة كما هي، وتكون مدتها مجالاً يختبر فيها الرجل نفسه ويقرِّر مصيره.*​


----------



## asmicheal (15 أبريل 2010)

*رد: الزواج فى العقيدة المسيحية (ملف شيق )*

البابا شنودة الثالث
*46- المصالحات بين الزوجين في حالات الخِلاف*
​
*حيث أن وزارة الشئون الاجتماعية تتجه اتجاها حكيما، باقتراحها إحالة الدعاوى على لجان مُصالحات قبل نظرها المحكمة.. وحيث أن في الأخذ بهذا المبدأ بالنسبة للكنيسة، فيه إعطاء فرصة لها لتقول كلمتها في الدعوى قبل نظرها.. *
*لذلك نأمل أن يتضمن المشروع نصاً يفيد الآتى:*
*"تحيل أقلام الكتاب قضايا **الطلاق** بمجرد تقديمها، إلى الرئاسة الدينية الكائنة المحكمة في دائرتها، لمحاولة الصلح والتوفيق، على أن تعيد الرئاسة الدينية الأوراق مشفوعة برأيها إلى المحكمة في مدة أقصاها ثلاثة أشهر".*​


----------



## asmicheal (15 أبريل 2010)

*رد: الزواج فى العقيدة المسيحية (ملف شيق )*

البابا شنودة الثالث
*47- خاتمة مذكرة البابا كيرلس بخصوص وحدة الزيجة*
​


*وختاماً أملنا الأخذ بهذه النقاط الجوهرية التي نرسلها إليكم، حتى يتمشى قانون الأحوال الشخصية الجديد وفقا لتعاليم الدين المسيحي، ووفقاً لقواعد الحرية الدينية التي نصَّ عليها الميثاق الوطني.*
*وفقنا **الله** وإيّاكم الى ما فيه سعادة وطننا المجيد وخير مواطنينا المباركين، ولكم منّا خالص التحية وأكرم الدعاء.*
*تحريراً في 22 أكتوبر 1962*
*خاتم*
*كيرلس السادس*
*بابا **الأسكندرية** وبطريرك الكرازة المرقسية*​


----------



## asmicheal (15 أبريل 2010)

*رد: الزواج فى العقيدة المسيحية (ملف شيق )*

البابا شنودة الثالث
*48- بعض نقاط في الأحوال الشخصية - الأنبا غريغوريوس*
​


*أريد أن أؤكد -ونحن فى صدد مناقشة التشريع المسيحى لقانون الأحوال الشخصية- أن موضوع الزوجة الواحدة موضوع هام وخطير. وأي مساس بهذا المبدأ المسيحي يهدم ركناً أساسيا من أركان ديانتنا، وكل تشريع لأحوالنا الشخصية يجب أن يضع مبدأ الزوجة الواحدة فى قمة الاعتبار، ويجب أن ينص عليه فى عبارة واضحة وصيغة دقيقة محددة لا تفسح مجالاً لأى تفسير أو تأويل منحرف يبعد بنا عما تواضع عليه المسيحيون منذ نشأة المسيحية. وليس هناك أدنى اختلاف فيما بينهم فى هذا الموضوع مهما اختلفت مذاهبهم.*
*وإذن يجب أن ينص في التشريع على أن المسيحية لا تبيح تعدد الزوجات. فإذا اتضح أن مسيحياً تزوَّج بزوجة أخرى وزوجته الأولى حية، صار زواجه الثانى باطلاً، وزوجته الثانية حراماً عليه، وتمسى علاقته بها علاقة أثيمة غير مشروعة، منذ نشأت هذه العلاقة الجديدة ومهما مرَّ عليها من زمن. ولا يصح التذرع بفترة زمنية معينة كما يُقال أحيانا، حتى لو قبلت الزوجة الأولى هذه العلاقة الجديدة الناشئة بين زوجها وامرأة أخرى. أو صمتت عنها بعد أن علمت بها. فما دامت المسيحية لا تقر تعدد الزوجات، وتعتبر كل زواج أو عقد يتم بين رجل وامرأة أخرى في حياة زوجته الأولى، زنى وحراماً، فرضى الزوجة الأولى أو صمتها إلى فترة زمنية محددة، لا يحل مبدأ مسيحياً أساسياً، ولا يغير من بطلان *الزواج* الثاني.*​


----------



## asmicheal (15 أبريل 2010)

*رد: الزواج فى العقيدة المسيحية (ملف شيق )*

البابا شنودة الثالث
*49- التطليق و الطلاق في المسيحية*
​
*ومسألة أخرى يجب أن توضَع مع *شريعة "الزوجة الواحدة"* فى قمة الاعتبار وفى بؤرة الشعور هو أنه لا طلاق فى المسيحية بالمعنى المعروف فى الإسلام، وهو حق الرجل في فصم الرابطة للزوجية بالإرادة المنفردة. فالمسيحيون جميعاً على اختلاف مذاهبهم مجمعون *

*على أنه ليس فى المسيحية طلاق من هذا النوع. أن المسيحية تسمح بالتطليق وليس بالطلاق، والتطليق هو الفصل بين الزوجين بناءً حكم محكمة ولأسباب تقرها **الكنيسة**.*
*وإذا كان ذلك كذلك فقد تعين عليه أن ينص فى التشريع والقانون المزمع صدوره على أنه طبقا للشريعة المسيحية لا يجوز الطلاق بالإرادة المنفردة، وان التطليق يتم بمعرفة القضاء إذا توافرت أسباب التطليق التى تنص عليها الشريعة المسيحية.*
*وبناء عليه أيضا يجب أن يوضع حد للتحايل الذي يلجأ إليه بعض الأزواج للنكاية بزوجاتهم. فيغير مذهبه الكنسي أو ملته فينضم مثلاً الى الأروام أو الى السريان الأرثوذكس، ليخول له هذا الانضمام أن يطلق زوجته بإرادته المنفردة، علماً أنه لا الأروام الأرثوذكس ولا السريان ولا الأقباط ولا أية طائفة أو ملة أخرى مسيحيةْ تبيح لتابعيها حق الطلاق بالإرادة المنفردة، فكيف إذن يحدث هذا التحايل ويحميه القانون؟! وهو يتعارض مع الشريعة المسيحية في جميع مذاهبها (اقرأ مقالاً عن هذا الموضوع هنا في موقع الأنبا تكلا في قسم الأسئلة والمقالات)؟ من أن يجوز لزوج مسيحي سواء كان قبطيا أو سريانياً أو رومياً، أو سواء كان أرثوذكسياً أو كاثوليكياً او بروتستانتياً أن يطلق زوجته بإرادته المنفردة؟!*
*إن القانون يجب أن يكون فى نطاق المبدأ المسيحى العام الذى تقره جميع **المذاهب المسيحية**, أنه لا طلاق عند المسيحيين عموماً بالإرادة المنفردة. واعتناق الزوج أى مذهب آخر من المذاهب المسيحية أو انضمامه الى أية ملة أخرى مسيحية، لا يبيح له بتاتاً أن يطلق زوجته بالإرادة المنفردة. وقد حكمت بهذا المعنى محكمة استئناف القاهرة فى حكم أصدرته دائرة رئيسها فى القضية رقم 166 لسنة 73 قضائية تاريخه 6 **مارس** 1957.*​


----------



## asmicheal (15 أبريل 2010)

*رد: الزواج فى العقيدة المسيحية (ملف شيق )*

البابا شنودة الثالث
*50- شريعة العقد في القانون*
​


*وهذه نقطة ثالثة أساسية فى كل تشريع، فكل عقد تم بين اثنين فى ظل تشريع معين، يخضع لأحكام هذا التشريع الذى ارتضى به الاثنان عند إبرام العقد بينما. وهو مبدأ مقرر فى كل تشريع تحت السماء، وهى قاعدة قانونية معروفة معمول بها فى كل مكان، وهى كالبديهيات والقضايا البينة بذاتها والتي لا تحتاج إلى برهان أو دليل.*
*وبناء عليه يجب أن ينص فى تشريع الأحوال الشخصية على احترام شريعة العقد التي تم عقد الزواج في ظلها ما دام الزوجان عند *الزواج* قد ارتضياها، ويكون قانونها هو الحكم بينهما فى حالة الخصومة أو الخلاف.*
*وبهذا يوضع حد لتحايل آخر يلجإ إليه الزوج عادة للحصول على **الطلاق** من زوجته** التي ارتبط معها بعقد زواج مسيحي تم في ظل شريعة مسيحية لا تبيح الطلاق.*
*وباطلاً يزعم بعض الناس بأنه لا قدرة لهم على معرفة نوايا الشخص والتحقق من أنه غيَّر ديانته لقصد الحصول على الطلاق، أو محبة منه للدين الجديد الذى اعتنقه وإيمانا بعقائده. فمن الواضح ان هذا التغيير قد تم بعد نشوب الخلاف بين الزوجين، ولنية فصم العلاقة الزوجية القائمة. وإذا كان القضاء الجنائي لا يغفل ركن القصد الجنائي بل يحاول استقصاء نية المتهم، أفليس حرياً بالأولى بقاضى الأحوال الشخصية أن يتقصى السبب الذى يحدو بأحد الزوجين إلى تغيير دينه ليهرب من أحكام شريعة العقد إلى شريعة أخرى يبيح له نظامها الخلاص من الرابطة الزوجية؟!*
*إن القانون يجب ألا يحمى أمثال هؤلاء المتحايلين، كما يجب ألا يغض الطرف عن نية الخداع والغش الواضحة عند هؤلاء الناس (اقرأ مقالاً عن هذا الموضوع هنا في موقع الأنبا تكلا في قسم الأسئلة والمقالات). على العكس فإن القانون إذا نصَّ على احترام شريعة العقد عند حدوث أي خلاف بين الزوجين، فإنه يشكم بذلك كل أسباب التحايل وفنون التدليس والغش والخداع التى يلجأ اليها أصحاب الأغراض الفاسدة.*
*بهذا، وبهذا وحده يكون التشريع منصفاً وعادلاً، ومحققاً الخير والحق والعدل لجميع المواطنين من دونما تحيز أو تشيع لفريق على حساب الفريق الآخر.*
*ولسنا في هذا نطلب مِنّة أو وضعاً شاذاً. وإنما نطلب حقاً مشروعاً يقره كل عقل وكل منطق في كل مجتمع راق متحضر.*
*القمص*
*باخوم المحرقي*
*(نيافه الأنبا غريغوريوس المتنيح)*
*الكلية الاكليريكية في 15 ابريل 1967*
*برمودة 1683*​


----------



## asmicheal (15 أبريل 2010)

*رد: الزواج فى العقيدة المسيحية (ملف شيق )*

*البابا شنودة الثالث*
*40- مراجع كتاب شريعة الزوجة الواحدة*
​*أ- **الكتاب المقدس** بعهديه القديم والجديد*

*

*​*ب- أقوال آباء الكنيسة وعلمائها*

*القديس اغسطينوس*
*2- On The Good of Marriage*
*3- On The Good of Widowhood*
*See the Writings of the Nicene & Post-Nicene Fathers (1st Series) Michigan 1956)*
*4- Sermons on Select Lessons of the New Testament [Nicene & Post-Nicene Fathers, 1st Series, 1956]*
*5- The Lords Sermon On The Mount [Ancient Christian Writers, Vol V, 1948]*
*القديس أمبروسيوس*
*6- Concerning Virgins*
*7- Concerning Widows*
*8- To the Church of Vercellae (Letter LXIII)*
*9- Duties of the Clergy: Book I [Nicene & Post-Nicene Fathers, 2nd Series, Vol X, 1956]*
*القديس ايرونيموس*
*10- To Ageruchia on Monogamy [Epistle 123]*
*11- To Aamandus [Epistle 55]*
*12- Against Jovinianus: 1st Book [Nicene & Post-Nicene Fathers, 2nd Series, Vol. VI, 1956]*
*القديس يوحنا ذهبي الفم*
*13- A Commentary on St Mathew Gospel [.. Nicene & Post-Nicene Fathers, 1st Series, Vol X 1956]*
*14- A Commentary on the Epistles to Ephessians, (Ibid Vol. XII)*
*15- A Commentary on the Epistles to Ephessians, Timothy, (Ibid Vol. XIII)*
*القديس باسيليوس الكبير*
*16- The Writings of the Nicene & Post-Nicene Fathers, 2nd Series, Vol VIII*
*St Basil VIII Michigan, 1955*
*القديس اغريفوريوس الناطق بالإلهيات،*
*القديس كيرلس أسقف أورشليم*
*17- The Writings of the Nicene & Post-Nicene Fathers, 2nd Series Vol VII: St Gregory of Nazianzen (The Theologian): Orations, St Cyril of Jerusalem: Cotechetical Lectures, Michigan, 1955*
*العلامة أكليمنضس الاسكندري*
*18- Ante-Nicene Christian Library Vol. XII Clement of Alexandria, Edinburg*
*19- Ante-Nicene Christian Library, Vol III, Edinburg, 186*
*Theophilus of Antioch: Three books to Autolyeus.*
*القديس هيلاوى أسقف بواتييه*
*20- Sources Chrétiennes: St Hilaire de Poitiers: Traité des Mystères*
*العلامة اثيناغوراس*
*21- Ante-Nicene Christian Library, Vol. II, Athenagoras, Edinburg, 1867*
*العلامة ترتليانوس*
*22- To His Wife; On Exhortation to Marriage [Ancient Christian Writers, Vol. XIII, Tertullian]*
*

*​*ج- كتب قوانين كنسية، ومدنية*

*23- قوانين الرسل والقديس باسيليوس "مخطوطة رقم 101 قانون - بدير السريان"*
*24- قوانين **المجامع المسكونية**والإقليمية** "مخطوطة رقم 102 قانون - بدير السريان"*
*25- قوانين أبوليدس "مخطوطة رقم 102 "أ" قانون - بدير السريان"، "مخطوطة رقم 403 - بدير أبا مقار".*
*26- **الدسقولية** أو تعاليم الرسل. عني بطبعها حافظ داود - القاهرة سنة 1940 م.*
*27- The Ethiopian Didascalia ed. by Hardy, New-York, 1920*
*28- Nicene & Post-Nicene Fathers, 2nd Series, Vol. XIV, Canons & Creeds, Michigan, 1956*
*29- قوانين الرسل والمجامع المسكونية والمكانية - مطبعة المحروسة بمصر سنة 1894 م.*
*30- المجموع الصفوي **لابن العسّال** - نشره جرجس فلتاؤوس عوض (اقرأ مقالاً عن هذا الموضوع هنا في موقع الأنبا تكلا في قسم الأسئلة والمقالات)*
*31- قانون الأحوال الشخصية **للأقباط الأرثوذكس** - صدر من المجلي الملّي العام - بطريركية الأقباط الأرثوذكس - 9 مايو سنة 1938 م.، وعُمِلَ به اعتباراً من 8 يوليو سنة 1938 م. - مطبعة رعمسيس بالقاهرة، سنة 1938.*
*وقد استعنّا أيضاً بالكتابين الآتيين:*
*32- الأحوال الشخصية للأجانب في **مصر** - وضعه الأستاذ جميل خانكي - القاهرة سنة 1950 م.*
*33- القانون المقارن في الأحوال الشخصية للأجانب في مصر - وضعه الأستاذ تادرس ميخائيل تادرس - **الأسكندرية** 1954 م.*
*34- أحكام الأحوال الشخصية لغير المسلمين في مصر - الدكتور توفيق حسن فرج - أستاذ كرسي القانون المدني - كلية الحقوق - جامعة الإسكندرية - سنة 1969 م.*
*35- أحكام الأسرة للمصريين غير المسلمين - الدكتور سمير عبد السيد تناغو - المساعد للقانون المدني لكلية الحقوق بالإسكندرية.*
*36- الأحوال الشخصية للوطنيين غير المسليمن وللأجانب - الأستاذ الدكتور أحمد سلامة - الطبعة الثالثة - 1963*
*37- الوجيز في الأحوال الشخصية للمصريين غير المسلمين - لنفس المؤلف - 1977*
*38- الأحوال الشخصية لغير المسلمين، الوطنيين والأجانب - الأستاذ الدكتور جميل الشرقاوي - الطبعة الثانية - 1966*
*39- انحلال الزواج في شريعة الأقباط الأرثوذكس - دكتور إيهاب حسن اسماعيل - 1959*
*40- شرح مبادئ الأحوال الشخصية للطوائف الملية - نفس المؤلف - 1957*
*41- كتاب التمييز - مخطوطة رقم 145 لاهوت - دير السريان*
*42- كتاب نظام التعليم في علم اللاهوت القويم، لبيان عقائد **الكنيسة المسيحية الإنجيلية** - مطبعة الأمريكان - بيروت.*
*43- كتاب التعليم المسيحي الروماني Cathechism Romanus، طبع في روم سنة 1786 م. بأمر البابا بيوس الخامس.*
*44- Dictionary of Christian Antiquities ed. by Dr. Smith & Prof. Cheetham, Vol. II, London, 1880*
*45- Encyclopaedia of Biblical Literature, ed. by Dr. Kitto, Vol III, Edinburg, 1866 *
*46- Dictionary of the Bible ed. by James Hastings, Vol. III, Edinburg, 1906 *
*47- History of the Christian Church by Ph. Shaff, Vol. II, Michigan, 1952*




*المجهود السابق كلة *​ 
*مجهود *
*موقع تكلا هيمانوت الحبشى *​ 
*webmaster@st-takla.org*


http://st-takla.org/P-1_.html​ 
*وساوالى نقل اجمل ما قرات عن الزواج المسيحى *
*من مواقع قبطية وبعض المترجمات*​ 
*وايضا الجزء الشيق *
*الاعتراضات والرد عليها *​ 



*تابعوا ان احببتم *​ 

*للملف بقية *​ 
*:download:*​


----------



## tamav maria (16 أبريل 2010)

*رد: الزواج فى العقيدة المسيحية (ملف شيق )*

اةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةة يا الهى الممجد 

اصبح الان ما جمعة اللة تفرقة المحاكم المدنية والاهواء الشخصية والتفسيرات المغرضة 
واصبح للحق الف ذيل ومليون رؤية 


موضوع اكثر من رااااااااااااااااااااااائع 
حبيبتي asmicheal 
اشكرك


----------



## asmicheal (16 أبريل 2010)

*رد: الزواج فى العقيدة المسيحية (ملف شيق )*



netta قال:


> اةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةة يا الهى الممجد
> 
> اصبح الان ما جمعة اللة تفرقة المحاكم المدنية والاهواء الشخصية والتفسيرات المغرضة
> واصبح للحق الف ذيل ومليون رؤية
> ...


 


:download:

نيتا انتى اللى قارئة مميزة 
ولكى بقلبى مكانة مميزة 

شكرا لتشجيعك 


ولو حبيتى تابعى الملف بة  لسة قرائات رائعة 


روحية ولعلماء نفس 

استفدت و استمتعت بها جدا 

عند اعدادى لهذا الملف ​


----------



## asmicheal (16 أبريل 2010)

*رد: الزواج فى العقيدة المسيحية (ملف شيق )*

الزواج هو من أقدم الأنظمة التي رتبها الله للإنسان. وقد عرفه الإنسان قبل ظهور الحكومات والمؤسسات وكافة الأنظمة الأخرى. تأسس نظام الزواج يوم خلق الله الإنسان ذكراً وأنثى في الجنة أنشأ الله آدم وحواء فأبدع في خلقهما ووضعهما في الجنة وقال لهما: "أثمرا وأكثروا واملأوا الأرض". 

استباح بعض الناس أنواع مختلفة من الشهوات والممارسات الجنسية مستهينين بالوسيلة المثلى التي أرادها الله سبحانه. وظن البعض الآخر أن الجنس في حد ذاته نجاسة وعار لا يجب الحديث عنه إلا في الظلام فقط. هذا في حين أن الله سبحانه لم يخلق شيئاً معيباً أو نجساً، لكن تفكيرنا السقيم هو مصدر النجاسة والعيب . لقد وهب الله الإنسان حكمة وغريزة جنسية طاهرة طالما لم يسئ ذلك الإنسان استخدامه مع غير زوج واحد أو زوجة واحدة. حيث خلق الله آدم واحد، وحواء واحدة معبرا عن إرادته في أن يكون للإنسان زوج واحد أو زوجة واحدة، كنموذج لعدم الشرك بالله سبحانه ولو جزنا في المصاعب معه. 

فالزواج إذا هو: 

(1) نظام إلهي (تكوين1: 28) 

(2) شركة طاهرة (تكوين2: 18) 

(3) تعاون طاهر (جامعة4: 9-11) 

(4) إشباع لاحتياج طبيعي (1كورنثوس7: 1-4) 

(5) يؤدى إلى بقاء الجنس البشرى (تكوين9: 1) 

(5) رباط دائم في شتى الظروف: في السراء والضراء،في الصحة والمرض....(عبرانيين13: 4) 

شروط الزواج المسيحي: 

(1) روحياً: يشترط أن يكون الطرفان مسيحيين مؤمنين. (2كورنثوس6: 14-17) 

(2) نفسياً: أن يكون الطرفان مسيحيين ناضجين من خلفية واحدة - تعليم متقارب - اهتمامات متقاربة- على أن يكون سن الشاب أكبر قليلاً من الفتاة. 

(3) صحياً: أن يكون الشخصان صحيحين عقلياً. (4) شرعياً: موافقة الطرفين بدون إجبار. 

ما هو الوقت المناسب للزواج ؟ 

(1) عندما يقودك الله، وبعد أن تكون صليت كثيراً من أجل هذا الأمر طالباً مشورة الله. 

(2) انتظر حتى تشعر بحب طاهر نحو شخصية معينة لأن حب الشهوة لا يبنى بيتاً سليماً (1كورنثوس13). 

(3) انتظر حتى ترى أنك قادر على تحمل مسئولية الزوجة (والزواج). 

(4) انتظر موافقة ورضا الوالدين وأولى الأمر، فهذا مهم. 

أهمية الخطبة بالنسبة للزواج 

فيجب أن تكون هناك فترة للخطبة يعلن عنها في الكنيسة على أن تكون فترة الخطوبة بعيدة عن كل دنس وذلك لأنها أساس لحياة مقدسة طاهرة. ولا يوجد زواج في السر مهما كان بل يجب أن يكون الزواج معلناً في الكنيسة. إذا شك أحد الطرفين في صلاحية الأخر قبل الزواج ، فعليه تأجيل الزواج لحين التأكد من الطرف الآخر، وذلك لأن عهود الزواج ملزمة للطرفين معاً ولكل واحد أيضا على حدة حتى ولو لم يلتزم الطرف الأخر . لأن قانون الزواج ليس قانونا بشريا ملزما أمام البشر بل هو قانون إلهي والتزام أمام الله.


المصدر 

http://www.jesus-nazareth.com/vb/showthread.php?t=2054​


----------



## asmicheal (16 أبريل 2010)

*رد: الزواج فى العقيدة المسيحية (ملف شيق )*

اهداف ومميزات الزواج المسيحى 
*نيافة الأنبا موسى *​

*
طبعاً لا... فالزواج له أهدافه وملامحه وأسلوبه فى المسيحية، بحيث لا يكون هذا النوع من العلاقة سوى زنا صريح!! حتى أخوتنا المسلمون الذين يعتبرونه زواجاً شرعياً من الناحية الدينية، يحذورن منه الفتيات بسبب عدم سلامته القانونية، إذ أنه لا يحفظ للزوجة أية حقوق! ولعلنا شاهدنا على الشاشات قصصاً مثل هذه، أنتجت أطفالاً، وبذلت "الزوجات" جهوداً جبارة لمجرد إثبات نسب الطفل إلى "أبيه" الذى لا يعترف به، رغم أنه منه فعلاً، كما يثبت الـdan. 
أهداف الزواج المسيحى:

1- رباط المحبة الروحية:​



بين الزوجين، لأنه مؤسساً على "الايروس" (= الشهوة الحسية) ولا "الفيلى" (= العلاقات الإنسانية)، بل على "الأغابى" (أى المحبة الروحانية).
والفرق شاسع بين حب يأخذ حتى دون أن يعطى، وآخر يأخذ قدر ما يعطى، والأغابى أى الحب الذى يعطى قبل أن يأخذ، وأحياناً دون أن يأخذ، لأنه مستند إلى محبة المسيح الفائقة، التى تتقس العطاء والبذل، فى عفة نقاء!

2- التعاون فى الحياة:​

فقديماً خلق الله حواء لآدام "معيناً نظيره" (تك18:2).. لكى تعينه ويعينها... مع إحساس بالتساوى الكامل لأنها "نظيره"، أى مساوية له، خلقها الله من ضلعه لا من رأس _حتى تتسيد عليه)، ولا من قدم (حتى لا يتسيد عليها).
3- الاشباع المقدس للدوافع الإنسانية: 
فمن خلال الزواج المقدس يتم التخلص من أى توتر أ, انحراف فالإنسان المهتم بخلاص نفسه يرفض أن ينحرف، ولذلك يكون الزواج عاملاً مساعداً له فى خلاص نفسه، كقول الكتاب المقدس: "التزوج أصلح من التحرق" (1كو9:7).

4- استمرار النوع الإنسانى:​

فلولا الزواج لانتهت البشرية، ولذلك خلق الله فى الإنسان غريزتى الأمومة والأبوة، وأصبح أهم ما يشغل الزوجين هو أن يعطيها الرب نسلاً صالحاً. وبهذا تستمر البشرية فى التواجد على الأرض.

5- زيادة عدد القديسين:​


فالزواج المقدس يعطينا زوجاً وزوجة مقدسين، ثم أولاداً وبنات مقدسين. وبهذا يزداد عدد القديسين الذين سيرثون الملكوت المعد للبشرية. والأسرة المقدسة تسمى "معمل تفريغ القديسين".. وذلك لدورها فى إعداد أجيال من وارثى الملكوت.
ملامح الزواج المسيحى:

يتسم الزواج المسيحى بملامح مميزة منها:​


1- الواحدية: 

أى زواج واحد لزوجة واحدة، وهذه شريعة ثابتة فى الإنجيل إذ يقول الرسول بولس: "ليكن لكل واحد امرأته، وليكن لكل واحدة رجلها.. فليس للمرأة تسلط على جسدها بل للرجل، وكذلك الرجل أيضاً ليس له تسلط على جسده بل للمرأة" (1كو2:7، 4).

2- الاتحاد: 

إذ يقول الكتاب "ليسا بعد اثنين بل جسد واحد" (مت 19 : 6)، فبالزواج القدس ثم الاتحاد بين الزوجين فصارأ واحداً فى المسيح.
"صار الاثنان واحداً، وصار الواحد اثنين"
بمعنى اتحدا معاً فصاراً واحداً، واتحد كل منهما بالآخر فصار "زوجاً" (أى اثنين)، أنه يحمل شريك حياته فى أعماق فكرة ووجدانه أينما سار أو تحرك.

3- الاستمرارية:

"فما جمعه الله لا يفَّرق الإنسان" (مت 19 : 6)، لأن هذا سر كنسى مقدس، "وهذا السرّ عظيم" (أف 32:5). إذ شبهَّ الرسول بولس اتحاد الرجل بالمرأة كاتحاد المسيح بالكنيسة، اتحاداً باذلاً، وروداً، مقدساً، خالداً.
من هنا صار الطلاق لدينا مقبولاً فقط عند خصم عرش الاتحاد الزوجى، إما بالزنا، أو ترك الإيمان! أما ما نسمع عنه من "بطلان زواج" فهو حينما يبنى الزواج على باطل، فيصير باطلاً وكأنه لم يكن!! ومثال ذلك المعجز الجنس، أو القهر أو الغش.. إلخ.

4- الإثمار:

فالزواج المسيحى شجرة ورافة حاملة للثمار، سواء ثمار الروح، أى "النمو الروحى" فى كنيسة البيت المقدسة، أو "النمو الكنسى" بالاندماج فى الحياة الكنسية ونشاطاتها، أو "النسل الصالح" الذى يعطيه الرب حسب مسرة مشيئته. ونحن كما نوافق مسيحاً على علاجات العقم، طالما أنها تتفق مع شريعة الإنجيل، كذلك نوافق على تنظيم الأسرة الذى لا يقتل جنيناً ولا يؤذى أى من الزوجين.
الزواج المسيحى كنيسة صغيرة، وحياة مقدسة، ونسل صالح يمجد المسيح!! يتم كنسياً ومدنياً فى حفل عام، وشهود كثيرين، وحضور الأسرتين، وليس كالزواج العرفى الذى يتم سراً، ويهدد حقوق المرأة.
__________________


المصدر :


http://www.freecopts.net/forum/showthread.php?27712-اهداف-ومميزات-الزواج-المسيحى

*​


----------



## asmicheal (16 أبريل 2010)

*رد: الزواج فى العقيدة المسيحية (ملف شيق )*








تعليم السيد المسيح عن الزواج مرتبط بالنظرة المسيحية إلى الجنس. ويجب تلبية رغبة الدافع الجنسي الصحيح في إطار الحياة الزوجية فقط، وعلى هذا الأساس فإن الأخلاق المسيحية تدين العلاقات الجنسية السابقة للزواج، كما تدين الخيانة الزوجية.

والزواج المسيحي هو اقتران رجل واحد بامرأة واحدة اقتراناً شرعياً مدى حياة الزوجين - وعليه فإنه يتصف بصفتين أساسيتين هما: استمرارية العلاقة، وانفراد العلاقة مع شريك واحد. وكتعبير عن هاتين الصفتين تُؤخذ عهود الإخلاص والأمانة الزوجية على الزوجين عند إجراء عقد الزواج. وهذه العهود تتضمن المحبة والإخلاص والوفاء في الصحة والمرض، في السراء والضراء، وحفظ الإنسان نفسه للآخر دون سواه ما دام الطرفان على قيد الحياة.

وقد يتساءل البعض عن ضرورة هذه العهود ما دام الطرفان يحب أحدهما الآخر. والجواب على هذا التساؤل يقودنا إلى صميم طبيعة الزواج المسيحي. فمع أن الحب شرط لا غنى عنه في الزواج السعيد، لكن الزواج يتطلب ما هو أكثر من الحب - إنه يتطلب مع المحبة الالتزام الأخلاقي والشرعي. يقول إميل برونر اللاهوتي الشهير: إن الزواج ليس اتفاقاً طبيعياً فحسب، ولكنه قرار أخلاقي مؤسس على الاتفاق الطبيعي. إن الزواج ليس مجرد إحساس شخصين أنهما مرتبطان معاً بالحب ولذلك يعطي أحدهما نفسه للآخر في علاقة جنسية، لكن الزواج يتم عندما يعترف الطرفان بالترتيب الإلهي لشريعة الزواج كرباط مقدس، وإقرار الطرفين بأنهما مرتبطان بهذا الرباط.

وعلى هذا يكون للزواج أساس ذاتي هو عاطفة الزوج والزوجة أحدهما نحو الآخر، وله أيضاً أساس موضوعي أي خارج عن الذات. هو إقرار الزوجين بطبيعة الزواج كاتحاد فريد، يخلقه فيهما اختيارهما الحر للدخول فيه، وتترتب عليه مطاليب والتزامات. لهذا السبب يُعتبر الإخلاص أساسياً في الزواج لأنه العامل الأخلاقي الذي يُثري ويعمق الحب الطبيعي ويزيده قيمة وجمالاً. فعن طريق الإخلاص، تصير المشاعر الطبيعية في الإنسان أمراً شخصياً يتجه نحو شخص محدد، وعن طريق العهود تندمج العواطف مع الإرادة الشخصية في رباط مقدس يكون مبرراً لأن يتقبل كل من الشخصين لمخاطرة حياة العشرة الدائمة مع الشخص الآخر، هذه العشرة التي يهب فيها كل شخص نفسه للآخر.

ومن المؤسف أن كثيرين في عصرنا الحاضر قد ابتعدوا قليلاً أو كثيراً عن هذه الصورة المثالية; وابتدأ البعض يشك في قدرتها على الصمود أمام تجارب الحياة المعاصرة. وقد ساهمت بعض النظريات الحديثة في زعزعة ثقة الناس في هذه الصورة. فقد قال بعض علماء الأنثروبولوجيا ﴿علم الإنسان﴾: إن المثل العليا للحياة الزوجية وليدة بعض الحضارات القديمة وهي بذلك نسبية وليست مطلقة، ومتغيرة وليست ثابتة. وقال بعض علماء علم الاجتماع إن الحياة الاقتصادية والتغيرات الاجتماعية في الحقبات الأخيرة تركت بصماتها على قيم الحياة الزوجية وأدخلت فيها بعض التعديلات. وحذر بعض أطباء النفس من الكبت الجنسي قائلين إنه يؤدي إلى الأمراض النفسية، في الوقت الذي نادى فيه أصحاب النظرة المادية الطبيعية بما سبق أن ذكرناه عن إمكانية ممارسة الجنس قبل الزواج; وأضاف آخرون أنه من العسير أن يلتزم الإنسان بدوام الزواج، وتساءلوا: أليس من الممكن أن نترك الباب مفتوحاً للتنصل من عهود الزواج إذا لم يستمر الحب قائماً بين الزوجين؟ ولماذا لا ننظر إلى الزواج كتجربة يمكن أن تنجح أو تفشل، وفي حالة الفشل لماذا لا نتيح الفرصة لتجربة ثانية قد يكون حظها من النجاح أوفر من الأولى؟!!

أمام هذه الأسئلة ونظائرها، كان من الضروري أن ندرس بعناية وعمق عما إذا كان نظام الزواج المسيحي قد أصبح غير ملائم للإنسان المعاصر، أم أنه مؤسس على حقائق متأصلة في الطبيعة الإنسانية لا تتغير، وبذلك فهو يستطيع أن يثبت أمام كل الظروف المتغيرة في الحياة المعاصرة.

إننا بعد الدراسة المستفيضة الموضوعية، وبعد تقليب جميع وجهات النظر، واستعراض كافة النظريات السائدة في المجتمع المعاصر، وبالاستعانة بأحدث مما وصلت إليه العلوم الحديثة من أبحاث، وفي نور كلمة الله، نريد أن نؤكد أن الزواج المسيحي بصورته المثالية التي ذكرناها وهي الاقتران الشرعي المقدس بين رجل واحد وامرأة واحدة مدى حياتهما معاً، مؤسس على أسس أصيلة في نظام الحياة والطبيعة البشرية، وبذلك لا يمكن أن نتركه نهباً لتقلبات وتغيرات الأمزجة والظروف في مختلف العصور.

الفروق الجنسية بين الرجل والمرأة جزء من نظام الخليقة. هذه الفروق السيكلوجية والبيولوجية تشير إلى أن كلا من الرجل والمرأة ليس كاملاً بمفرده، وإن الجنسين يحتاج أحدهما إلى الآخر، ليس لإرضاء الرغبات والدوافع الجنسية فحسب، بل ليكمل أحدهما الآخر. هذا هو الأساس الوجودي الأنثروبولوجي للزواج. فبعد أن خلق الله آدم قال الله «لَيْسَ جَيِّداً أَنْ يَكُونَ آدَمُ وَحْدَهُ، فَأَصْنَعَ لَهُ مُعِيناً نَظِيرَهُ» ﴿تك 2: 18﴾ وبعد أن خلق الله حواء، قال الكتاب «لِذٰلِكَ يَتْرُكُ اٰلرَّجُلُ أَبَاهُ وَأُمَّهُ وَيَلْتَصِقُ بِاٰمْرَأَتِهِ وَيَكُونَانِ جَسَداً وَاحِداً» ﴿تك 2: 24﴾. إن القول «ليس جيداً أن يكون آدم وحده» لا تشير إلى حالة الوحدة أو العزلة النفسية فحسب، بل إلى حالة الوجود نفسه أو الكينونة ... إن آدم يحتاج إلى شخص ليكمله. والمعين الذي يحتاجه الرجل ليس مجرد فرد يقتسم معه العمل حتى يستطيع هو أن يصطاد أو يزرع، بينما تقوم هي بطهي الطعام وترتيب المنزل. ولكن المعين شخص يقدر جهوده، ويشاركه ميوله واهتماماته، ويمنحه العاطفة التي ينالها بدوره منه أيضاً، ويثري حياته بأن ينتزعه خارج ذاته إلى دائرة أوسع في الحياة. وهكذا يكون الزواج رفقة وعشرة دائمة فيها يحفز كل طرف الطرف الآخر ويحثه على أن يكون كاملاً، فهو ضرورة للتحقيق المتبادل للشخصية. وعلم النفس الحديث يؤكد لنا أن الشخصية لا تنمو إلا من خلال تفاعلها مع أشخاص آخرين; وأن مشاركة شخص آخر في الحياة أمر لا غنى عنه لتحقيق النضج والحصول على السعادة، في الوقت الذي تكون فيه الحياة المنفردة المنعزلة مصدراً للتعاسة، ودليلاً على أن هناك إمكانيات في الذات لم تتحقق. ولا يمكن التغلب على هذا الشعور بالعزلة والانفراد والانفصال إنما بالاتحاد الحميم مع شخص آخر. 

فبدون الحب، الذي هو عطاءٌ متبادلٌ، لن يكون هذا الاتحاد كاملاً، ويفشل في تحقيق هدفه - إن عشرة رجل مع امرأة بدون حب تصير أمراً يبعث على الملل، وأقصى ما يمكن أن تحققه هو تحقيق بعض المصالح المشتركة للطرفين، لكنها لا تجمعهما معاً كفردين. الحب يوفر للطرفين مدلولاً روحياً يستطيع به كل طرف أن يتخطى اهتمامه بذاته ويشترك بعمق في اهتمامات الشخص الآخر. هذا هو أساس السعادة الحقيقية في الزواج. وكما أن العشرة الكاملة مستحيلة بدون الحب، كذلك فإن الحب الذي لا يقود إلى العشرة والمشاركة الكاملة لا يمكن أن يكون أساساً صحيحاً للزواج. وإهمال هذه الحقيقة هو السبب في تحطيم كثير من العلاقات الزوجية التي بنيت على الحب الرومانسي وحده أو الهيام المشبوب العاطفة. إن العبارة ية التي يرددها الناس أحياناً والتي تقول: «الحب وحده يكفي» تبالغ في تقدير الناحية العاطفية للزواج، وتعمي عيون المحبين عن رؤية الحقيقة الواقعية وهي أن الحياة الزوجية ليست كلها ترديد قصائد الشعر والحب والإغراق في الأحلام الوردية، ولكنها جهاد وصراع وكفاح، وإذا كان الحب هشاً ولا يستطيع أن يواجه صعوبات الحياة ومشكلاتها التي لا بد أن تحدث، فلن يدوم هذا الحب طويلاً، وسوف يتبخر أمام أقل خلاف أو سوء فهم أو عند أية محنة تصيب العائلة. 

إن التكامل المتبادل لشخصين عن طريق الرفقة والمعاشرة لا يمكن أن يتم إلا إذا توفرت النية المخلصة بأنّ هذه المعاشرة والعلاقة ستكون دائمة مدى الحياة. والعلاقة التي يدخل إليها شخص ما وهو يحتفظ في أعماق نفسه ببعض التحفظات أو يتصور أنه من الممكن أن يفصم هذه العلاقة إذا لم تحقق له السعادة، هي علاقة محكوم عليها بالفشل قبل أن تبدأ.

إن الفرد الذي يتصور أنه يستطيع أن يتزوج دون أن يعطي حياته كلها لشريكه في الحياة، يجد نفسه وقد حجب جزءاً من ذاته من هذا الاتحاد، وهذا في حد ذاته يُعتبر زعزعة لأساس الزواج. فما لم يعط كل طرف ذاته كلها للآخر بلا تحفظ مدى الحياة، فلن يثق كل طرف في الآخر، وبدون هذه الثقة وهذا الشعور بالأمان والاطمئنان، لن يجد أي من الطرفين شجاعة المخاطرة، ولن يكون هناك سلام حقيقي يقود إلى الاستقرار والتقدم في بناء الأسرة الجديدة.

هذا فضلاً عن أن دوام العلاقة الزوجية أمر ضروري لإعطاء فرصة للنمو التدريجي للفهم والتعاطف والانسجام المتبادل بين الزوجين. وبدون هذا الفهم وهذا التعاطف لن تتحقق السعادة. إن كثيرين من أصحاب النظرة الرومانسية الخيالية يتصورون أنه عندما يقع شخصان في الحب، فسرعان ما تتحطم الحواجز بينهما كما ولو بقوة سحرية، وحالاً يتم الانسجام بلا معوقات. وقد يبدو الأمر كذلك في نزوة الانفعال الطارئ والحماس الوقتي; لكن الواقع يؤكد عكس ذلك بإن عملية التفهم المتبادل والانسجام معاً عادة ما تتم ببطء شديد... ولعل عدم استعداد الشريكين لتقبل وتحمّل معاناة هذا التكيّف البطيء هو السبب في كثير من حالات الطلاق التي تتم بعد حب جارف... معظم الناس إن لم يكن كلهم يريدون حلولاً سريعة لمشكلاتهم، وهذا ضرب من الخيال. التكيّف السليم في العلاقات الجنسية بين الرجل والمرأة قد يحتاج إلى شهور وسنين أحياناً، كذلك تكيفهما معاً وانسجامهما في أمور أخرى مثل الذوق، والنظرة إلى الحياة، والطباع، قد يحتاج إلى وقت أطول. وهذا ليس شيئاً غريباً إذ أنّ أنانية الإنسان واهتمامه الزائد بنفسه، وغير ذلك من المكونات المركبة في شخصيته تعوق قدرته على عطاء النفس للطرف الآخر بلا حدود، وتحتاج إلى وقت وصبر لكي تجد طريقها إلى الاستقرار.

لذلك فقد صدق من قال: إن أطيب الثمار في الزواج، نجنيها بعد وقت طويل; وإن أجمل اختبارات السعادة في الحياة الزوجية نختبرها في السنوات المتأخرة بعد الزواج وليس في السنوات المبكرة; على خلاف ما يظن الكثيرون



المصدر 

http://www.christian-online.info/forums/showthread.php?t=54
​


----------



## asmicheal (16 أبريل 2010)

*رد: الزواج فى العقيدة المسيحية (ملف شيق )*

*الزواج المسيحي والزواج المدني*​
*بقلم نيافة المطران مار سلوانس بطرس النعمة - متروبوليت حمص وحماه للسريان الأرثوذكس.*
*أخذ يَظْهر، في السنواتِ الأخيرة ما يُـسمى ” بالزواج المدني” بشَكْل واضح في مجتمعاتنا العربية، عن طريق وسائل الإعلام الغربي والعربي، التي لها تأثيرٌ كبير في إظـهار واقتراح النماذج فيما يخص المـسألةَ الأخلاقيّةَ الأدبية، والتي تتصـل بالبُنَى والأنظمة الأساسية المتعلقة بالمؤسسة الزوجية، ما يُناقضْ في بعض الأحيان القيمَ المسـيحية، وتُعيق لدى الشبيبة النموَّ العادي في الإيمان المسيحي، وتَحولُ دونَ قيام صِلَة بالكنيسة واكتشاف قيمةِ الزواج المقدسة والمتطلبات التي تترتب على الاحتفال به** .*
*كما ظهر أيضاً بنوع ٍخاص، من خلال هذه الوسائل، فِقْدان هويةِ الزواج والعائلة المسيحية، حيث أنّ البرامج أو المسلسلات التلفزيونية مثلاً، تُسهل سُوءَ التثقيف وترويج موضوع الزواج المدني على أنَّها عروض حديثة وطبيعية**.*
*وفي المُقابل قد يُلاحَظ في مناسبات كثيرة، ضَعْفاً شديداً لدى كافة الأسر المسيحية، في الفـهم والقدرةِ على التمييز بين الأُسس اللاهوتية والقانونية، التي تقوم عليها هذه المؤسسة الزوجية في الكنيـسة والأفكار التي تقدّمها وسائل الإعلام. حتى أنّ هناك بعضَ المسيحيين، وهم أقلَّة، طالبوا بالاعتراف بالزواج المدني تحت شكّل نظام المدني الاختياري الموحّد للأحوال الشخصيّة (مثلاً في لبنان) من قِبل السلطة المدنيّة، وذلك تحت راية حقوق الإنسان، مما يؤدي إلى تخطّي عقبات الدين وإلى التحرر من قيود الشريعة الدينية. *
*وإن كان هذا ناجماً بالأخص عن أسباب أيديولوجية مثل الحركة العلمانية والفكر الديمقراطي الحر، أو لأسباب أيديولوجية لرفض الزواج الكنسي، أو لتجنّب أعباء قضائية، أو التخلص من الرباط الزوجي في حال فشل حياتهم المشتركة**.*
*أمام هذه الأسباب كافة أرى من الضرورة التوجه بصورة خاصة إلى الشبان والشابات الذين يتأهبون لسلوك طريق الزواج، حول المعنى المسيحي لسر الزواج وقوانينه الكنسية، وتمييزه في نفس الوقت عن الزواج المدني وسوف ألتزم بالتأكيد، على تعاليم وقوانين الكنيسة. وذلك لإعادة ذكر صوت الكنيـسة للذين يبحثون في حيرة وقلق عن الحقيقة، من خلال الإرشادات الكنسية فيما يخص قيمة الزواج المدني، فالكنيسة موقَنَة كُلَّ اليقين بالضغوطات العديدة التي تُحاول تشويه حقيقة الزواج المسيحي السريّ**:*
*لذلك نعرض في بداية المحاضرة إيمان الكنيسة الجامعة في حقيقة الزواج المستند إلى الكتاب المقدس، وإرشادات و تعاليم الآباء لأن يدركها المؤمن المسيحيّ و يحترمها ويخضوع لها.*
*طرح ما جاء في كتاب الأسرار السبعة عن الزواج بالمختصر:*
*تعريف كلمة سر - عدد الأسرار - شروط اتمام السر: المادة - الصورة - الخادم* 
*الغاية من تأسيس سر الزواج: رسمه الله لخير الانسان وسعادته - لنمو الجنس البشري والحفاظ عليه - ليكون بمنزلة دواء هيجان ضد الشهوة - للتعاضد والتعاون: “فأصنع له معيناً”** .*
*في دستور الكنيسة يعرف السر، 147 - الفصل الثاني عشر: هو سر مقدس ورباط شرعي بين رجل وامراة مؤمنين سريانيين أرثوذكسيين، يتم ببركة الكاهن الشرعي وبحضور الشهود المسيحيين**.*
*ويعرفه آباء الكنيسة على إنه اتحاد مقدس يتم بنعمة الروح القدس وبواسطة صلاة الكاهن وبركته للحصول على ولادة البنين وتربيتهم التربية المسيحية. وسمي هذا السر اكليلا بسبب الاكاليل التي توضع على رأس العروسين عند اتمام طقسه رمز لحلول الروح القدس وبركته ورمز للفرح بحفاظ العروسيين على بتوليتهما إلى موعد القران** .*
*إن الزواج لم يضعه البشر ولم يجّددوه، بل الله. و ليس على يد البشر، و لكن على يد صانع الطبيعة نفسه ومجدّد الطبيعة، المسيح الرب، جُعلت للزواج شرائعه، وثُبّت ورُفع. وبالتالي لا يمكن أن يكون لهذه الشرائع أي تعلّق بالإرادات البشرية، و لا أيّ تعاهد مخالف، حتى من الزوجين نفسيهما. أمّا طبيعة الزواج فليست على الإطلاق خاضعة لحرّية الإنسان، بحيث إن كل من عقده يكون خاضعاً لشرائعه الإلهية، ومقتضياته الجوهرية.* 
*انطلاقاً من هذا المبدأ نفسه، الزواج يَنعمْ بحماية فائقة الطبيعة إذ أنَّ الله هو مصدره وواضع نظامه، فلا يجوز للإنسان أن يتلاعب بنظام هذه المؤسسة على هواه و يخضعها عن خطأ لشتى أنواع المداخلات. ومن خلال هذا البعد الإلهي يتضح لنا البعد الإلهي في الزواج المسيحي**.*
*إن السيد الرب يسوع المسيح لا يكتفي برد الزواج إلى ذلك الكمال الأصلي، الذي كانت الخطيئة البشرية قد شوهته، إنما يقرر له أساساً جديداً يضفي عليه معناه الديني في ملكوت الله. فإنه بالعهد الجديد الذي يؤسسه في دمه الخاص (متى 28:26)، يصير هو نفسه عريس الكنيسة (التي هي مجموعة المؤمنين). *
*إنّ ما جاء على لسان القديس بولس الرسول من أقوال ووصايا متعلقة بقداسة الزواج وسموه “وهذا السرّ لعظيم بـارتباطه بـسر اتـحاد الكنيـسة”. (أفسس 32:5)، ومن ثمّ حثّه عـلى عـقده “في الربّ” (1 كو 39:7)، أدخل الزوجين في سرّ المسيح الفصحي، وجعل بالفعل عينه من الأسرة المسيحية أسرة على مثال الكنيسة. فخضوع الكنيسة للمسيح، وحب المسيح المخلص للكنيسة، التي افتداها ببذل ذاته من أجلها، هما القاعدة الحية التي يجب على الزوجين الإقتداء بها. وإنهما القادران على ذلك لأن نعمة الخلاص تمس حبهما ذاته، مكرسة له مثله الأعلى ( أفسس 5: 21- 33**.( *
*إن الـزواج سرّ فهذا يعني إنّّ محبة الله التي ظهرت في يسوع المسيح قد سكبت في قلبي اللـذين يـرتبطان ليصير حبهما أحدهما للآخـر على مثال حـبّ المسيح للكنيسة. وبذلك يصبح زواج المعمدين رمزاً واقعياً للعهد الجديد الأبدي المختوم بدم المسيح** .*
*وإنّ الرموز والشعائر التي ترافق الاحتفال بالزواج لهي دليل على أن الكنائس الشرقية بشكل خاص، قد وعت منذ الأجيال الأولى. إنّ الزواج المسيحي هو عمل الكنيسة بحد ذاته يمجدّ الله في المسيح يسوع وفي الكنيسة. وهو شأن الأسرار يمنح النعمة بقوة العمل نفسه. لذلك الزواج المسيحي سر مقدس والحب الزوجي هو عهد بين الزوجين وليس عقداً، وليس للسلطة المدنية أي صلاحية في الأمور الروحية كالأسرار.*
*الزواج هو “مؤسسة” إلهية لها نظامها وشرائعها وغايتها. وجوهر هذه المؤسسة بأنها مقدَّسة وقد رفعها المسيح إلى مقام السرّ** .*
*هذا المفهوم للزواج، أعطى أولاً، للمؤسسة الزوجية بعداً جديداً وأدخل العهد الزوجي في نطاق النظام الكنسي، وأضفى عليها صفة العهد بدل صفة العقد، لأنّ صفة العهد هي أكمل وأصح من صفة العقد بالنسبة للزواج الكنسي، وخصوصية العهد تتعدى الضوابط القانونية العائدة لسائر العقود. ثانياً فهو يساهم في إبعاد مؤسسة الزواج عن أي مؤسسة مدنية.* 
*فلأنّ السيد المسيح بترقية عقد الزواج إلى مـقام الأسرار قد وهب الكنيـسة عليه سلطاناً مطلقاً وخاصاً ومانعاً لغيره يخولها دون سواها سن الشرائع المتعلقة به، فهي - الكنيسة - تطالب لوحدها بحق التشريع والحكم في الأمور الزوجية، وذلك بما يجب القيام به من الطقوس وشكليات لصحّة الزواج وجوازه، وتطالب بهذا الحق تجاه السلطات المدنية. كما إنّ لها الحق أيضاً في أن تنظر وتحكم في جميع الدعاوى الزوجية العائدة إلى صحـة الزواج أو بطلانه أو فسخه وإلى واجب المـساكنة وشرعية الأولاد وفسخ الخطبة ومفاعيل الزواج الأساسية لذلك سنت الكنيسة قوانين الاحوال الشخصية. وقد بحثت القوانين في الإجراءات القانونية التي يجب ممارستها لإتمام الاحتفال الزوجي. وهذه الإجراءات شكلية رسمها الشرع الكنسي لصحة العهد وجوازه.* 
*سر الزواج عمل ليتورجيّ. فيجدر، من ثمّ، أن يحتفل به في الكنيسة في إطار ليتورجي علنيّ، يندرج الزواج في نظام كنسيّ، ويُنشىء في الكنيسة حقوقاً وواجبات بين الأزواج وتجاه الأولاد، لمّا كان الزواج حالة حياة ضمن الكنيسة، كان لا بدّ من أن يحظى باليقين، إنّ الطابع العلنيّ في الرضى الزوجين يحمي ميثاقهما ويساعدهما في الوفاء به.*
*أمّا فيما يتعلق بصيغة الزواج القانونية، غير الصيغة الطقسية، فقد وضِعتْ لتكون إثباتاً رسمياً لانعقاد الزواج ومنعاً لانعقاده بدون حضور السلطة الكنسية المختصة. لذلك لكي يكون للزواج كيانه الديني لا بد أن يحتفل به أمام الكنيسة ويتم بصلاة على يد الأسقف أو الكاهن لينالوا بركة الله ونعمته**.*
*ومن الجملة فإن الكنائس الشرقية، قد شددت منذ الأجيال الرسولية لزوم حضور كاهن وشهود من المؤمنين عند “عقد” زواج المسيحيين وأن يمنح البركة للمتعاقدين بموجب الطقس الكنسي. فالسّر الزوجي قد حمل الكنيسة منذ أواخر القرن الأول على دعوة المؤمنين إلى عقده أمام الأسقف أو الكاهن. وهـذا واضح في إحدى رسائل القديس اغناطيوس الأنطاكي إلى بوليكاربوس**:*
*“**على الرجال والنساء الذين يتزوجون أن يكون اتحادهم على يد الأسقف، حتى يكون الزواج حسب الرب لا حسب الشهوة ليصير كل شيء لمجد الله”.*
*وفي القرن الرابع لنا شهادات عن أهم طقوس الزواج نجدها في مؤلفات الأباء القديسين: مثلاً: تـسليم الخواتم، جمع اليدين بواسطة الكاهن، بركة الكاهن، الأكاليل**.*
*فالسر الزوجي لا يقوم في هذه الكنائس الشرقية بمجرد رضا الزوجين المتبادل، بل لكي تنعقد الرابطة الزوجية صحيحة لا بد أن يتم الزواج على يد كاهن وبحضور شاهدين وبمراسيم دينية معينة. فإذا لم يتوفر هذا الشكل الديني كان الزواج بمقام مانع مبطل للزواج**.*
*فعلى الكاهن ليس فقط أن يحضر الزواج، بل أن يباركه. والبركة تعني أنه يعمل كخادم حقيقيّ للسرّ، بحكم سلطان التقديس الكهنوتي (الممنوح له)، كي يوحدّ الله العروسين على مثال الوحدة غير الزائلة القائمة بين المسيح والكنيسة، ولكي تقدسهما نعمة السرّ. إذن مطلوب حضور الكاهن بضرورة جوهرية وإذا لم يحضر فلا يحسب الزواج كنسياً، لأن حضوره لصحة الزواج يلزم بضرورة**.*
*بالنسبة لمجموعات المسيحية كالبروتستانت فهناك بعض الفروقات تتعلق بمفهوم الزواج. حيث يصفه مارتن لوثر بأنّه “أمر من أمور العالم الخارجيّ”. لم يقصد بذلك القول إنّ الزواج مسألة دنيويَّة محض، بل إنّه لا ينتمي إلى نظام الخلاص، بل إلى نظام الخلق فقط. على هذا الأساس أنكر لوثر على الكنيسة صلاحيَّتَها في وضع قانون للزواج وأسند عقد الزواج إلى السلطة المدنيّة. ومن ثمّ فالزواج الصحيح المعقود أمام السلطة المدنيّة هو، في نظر البروتستانتيّ، زواج صحيح أيضاً أمام الله والكنيسة. لهذا المعتقد ليس لديهم أي مشكلة في قبول النظام العقد المدني، لسبب أنهم يتفهمون الزواج على أنّه “شيء علماني” وليس بسرّ**. *
*بالاستناد إلى المجموعة من الأحكام أطلق عليها تسمية “نظام المجمع الأعلى وقانوني أصول المحاكمات والأحوال الشخصية للطائفة الإنجيلية في سورية ولبنان، في 24 آب 1949. فإنّ المادة 21 يثبت:* 
*” **إنّ الزواج عقد يجري بين ذكر وأنثى يقصد منه الاقتران الجنسي الطبيعي والاشتراك في المعيشة العائلية مدى العمر”. وتأتي المادة 22 ما يلي: “يتم الزواج بكامل حرية المتعاقدين ورضائهما المتبادل، ومصادقة الولى أو الوصي على زواج من كان قاصراً أو محجوراً عليه، وبعد إجراء المراسم التي تفرضها الكنيسة التي تعقده لها”. ولا يخفي أن المجموعات البروتستانتية متعددة ومتشعبة ولكل منها مراسمها الخاصة**.*
*1-             **الزواج المدني.*
*الزواج المدني هو ارتباط عقدي، تنظمه القوانين المدنيّة في كل ما يتعلق بانعقاده وانحلاله وموانعه ومفاعيله وغير ذلك، كسائر العقود ويستمد أنظمته من الشريعة المدنية. فالعنصر الأساسي الذي لا مفرُّ منه للإنشاء الزواج المدني هو الرضى المصُّرح من كلا الزوجين أمام السلطة الشرعية المختصة في أن يتخذ أحدهما الأخر زوج أو زوجة، مع القرار المصرّح من السلطة المدنية أن الزوجين قد اتحدا في عقد زواج** .*
*فالمقارنة البسيطة بين الزواج المسيحي بصفته سراً من أسرار الكنيسة والعقود المدنية تظهر لنا ما يأتي**:*
*في العقد المدني يمكن للمتعاقدين تنظيم علاقاتهما على الوجه الذي يريانه مناسباً شرط التقيد بالقوانين المرعيّة الإجراء وعدم مخالفتها للنظام العام، كما أن إرادة المتعاقدين التي تتجلى في الاتفاق تبقى السيدة في التنظيم والتعديل في حين أن العلاقة القانونية الناتجة عن سر الزواج هي من وضع إرادة الله، أي أنها مستمدة من الحق الطبيعي والحق الكنسي الذي هو امتداد للحق الطبيعي. كما أن إرادة الزوجين لا تضع الشريعة بل تخضع لها بحيث إنهما لا يستطيعان إجراء أي اتفاق مخالف لها وحيث تحديدها لمدة الزواج مثلاً: *
*باعتبار إن ديمومته مستمدة من الحق الطبيعي. لذلك الزواج الكنسي هو عمل كنسي**.*
*وفي جميع الأحوال، فالزواج المدني هو زواج غير دائم، شأنه شأن جميع الارتباطات العقدية، يجوز لأي من عاقديه أن يتحلل من أحكامه. ويتم انحلال الزواج بين المتزوجين زواجاً مدنياً في ضوء القانون المدني نفسه، والقضاء المدني هو الذي يفصل مثل هذه المنازعات ويحكم بها**.*​*نبذة تاريخية*​
*الحكم المدنيّ حتى القرن التاسع عشر، في معظم الدول الأوروبية، كان يعترف بوجود نظام تشريعي كنسي، مع السلطة مستقلة التي كانت لها. وفي الدول الكاثوليكية كانت القوانين الكنسية محترمة، حيث اعتاد المسيحيون اعتماد تعاليم الكنيسة في الزواج وظل الزواج خاضعاً لأحكام الكنيسة وحده، منفصلاً عن الحالة المدنية، تحكمه قواعد خاصة في القانون الكنسي. وفي القرن التاسع عشر هذا الوضع قد طُمس لأسباب كثيرة ومنها كان نتيجة الأكثر أهمية للثورة الفرنسية سنة 1792 التي أسست مفهوم علمنة الدولة، بمعنى أنّ الدولة، منفصلة عن الكنيسة، هي السلطة العليّة الوحيدة ولديها الاختصاص القانوني في تنظيم كل نواحي الحياة البشرية. وبهذا الشكل أخذت سيادة الدولة في فرنسا تزاحم الكنيسة، وبدأت السلطة المدنيّة تطغى على النفذ الدينيّ، وبـدأ إدماج الزواج في الحالة المدنية إلى أن اعتمد الزواج المدني وحده. وانتقلت هذه الحركة من فرنسا إلى بعض الدول المجاورة في إبّان القرن التاسع عشر حيث استعملوا التـشريع الفرنـسي كنموذج (إيطاليا سنة 1866، سـويسرا سنة 1874، ألمانيا سنة 1875، بلجيكا 1830) ، فشملت الأحوال الشخصية مسائل انعقاد الزواج وانحلاله.* 
*أمّا عن ردة فعل الكنيسـة على أثر إعلان عـلمنة الـزواج من قبـل الثورة الفرنسيـة فقد جاءت على لسان البابا بيوس التاسع الذي أعلن حـق الكنيـسة وسلطانها الحصري على نظـام زواج المعمـدين وقرّر أن كـل زواج يعقد أمـام السلطة المدنية ليس سوى حالة تسرّ مشينة ومخجلة تحرّمها الكنيسة** (Acerbissimum1852):
“**لايمكن أن يحصل زواج، بين مؤمنين، لا يكون في الوقت عينه سراً. ولذلك كل اتحاد آخر عند المسيحيين، رجل وامرأة خارجاً عن الزواج، وإن عقد بقوة الشريعة المدنية، ليس سوى تسرًّ مخز ومسئ”.*
*ويرى مجمع التوبة المقدس 15 كانون الثاني 1866**:*
*“**من النافل تذكير أيّ كان بأن كون الزواج واحداً من الأسرار السبعة التي أسسها المسيح الربّ هو عقيدة معروفة جداً في ديانتنا الجزيلة القداسة، وأن منحه بالتالي يخص فقط الكنيسة نفسها، التي أودعها المسيح ذاته توزيع أسراره الإلهيّة. ويرى كذلك من النافل تذكير أيّ كان بالصيغة التي رسمها المجمع التريدنتيني والتي بدون حفظها في الأماكن التي أصدرت فيها لا يمكن أن يعقد زواج صحيح. وعلى الرعاة، انطلاقاً من هذه المبادئ وهذه العقائد الكاثوليكيّة ومن غيرها، أن ينشئوا تعليمات عملية يقنعون بها كذلك المؤمنين بما أعلنه سيدنا الجزيل القداسة في المجمع السري، في 27 أيلول 1852. ويستطيعون أن يستنتجوا من ذلك بسهولة: إن الإجراء المدني لا ينكَر عليه فقط، أمام الله وكنيسته، ألاّ يكون سراً، بل لا يمكن أيضاً أن يعَدَّ عقداً، بأيّ وجه من الوجوه، كما أن السلطة المدنية لا تقدر على ربط مؤمن في الزواج، كذلك هي غير قادرة على حله. لذا يكون أيّ حكم يصدر عن سلطة علمانية في شأن فصل الأزواج الذين ارتبطوا بزواج شرعيّ أمام الكنيسة غير ذي قيمة. والزوج الذي يسيء استعمال هذا الحكم فيتجاسر على الاقتران بشخص آخر يكون في الحقيقة زانياً، كذلك يكون في الحقيقة متسرراً من يجرؤ على البقاء في الزواج بفعل إجراء مدني فحسب. وكلاهما لا يستحقان الحلّ ما داما لم يندما ولم يرتدا إلى التوبة خاضعين لفرائض الكنيسة”.*
*وقد ردد ذلك التعليم البابا لاون الثالث عشر في الرسالة العامة:*
 *“Arcanum divinae sapientiae” **10 شباط 1880: بعد أن جدّد المسيح الزواج هكذا، ورفعه إلى كمال سام، وضع بين يدي الكنيسة واستودعها نظامه كلّه، وقد مارست الكنيسة هذه السلطة على زواج المسيحيين في كل زمان ومكان، وفعلت ذلك مبيّنة أن السلطان هو خاص بها، وغير صادر عن تنازل من البشر، ولكنه منحة إلهية من إرادة مؤسّسها**…*​*الأنظمة مختلفة لعقد زواجات في الترتيبات التشريعية المدنية*​
*1-             **النظام إلزامي.*
*المفروض على جميع المواطنين بدون تمييز في مذاهبهم الدينية. يقوم هذا المفهوم على أن لا تشريع في الدولة إلا تشريعها، ولا نظام إلا نظامها، ولا محكمة إلا محكمتها، والزواجات التي تعقد أمام السلطة الدينية ليس لها أي مفاعيل مدنية**.*
*فالدول التي تتبنى هذا نظام إلزامي، تضع قانوناً واحداً يعالج أمور الزواج لكافة مواطنيها ضاربة بعرض الحائط الانتماءات الدينية أو الكنسية، وتجعل من الزواج عقداً يتم بالإيجاب والرضى بين الزوجين أمام السلطة المدنية المختصة ضمن شروط يحددها القانون الموحّد دون النظر إلى دين العروسين، فيصبح الزواج عقداً مدنياً كباقي العقود يفقد قدسيته الخاصة. حتى ولو قام العروسان بعد ذلك بالزواج دينياً لدي الكنيسة فإنّ الزواج المدني يبقى هو الزواج الذي يرتب الآثار القانونية في حياة الزوجين وحتى بعد الموت من حيث الأحكام المتعلقة بالإرث والوصاية والوصية. ويعتبر وحده الزواج القانوني المعترف به من قبل الدولة، وبشكل عام يمنع الاحتفال بالزواج الديني لأشخاص الذين لم يعقدوا سابقاً زواج مدني**.*
*هذا النظام بدأ أثناء الثورة الفرنسية في فرنسا سنة 1797 حيث كان لها الدور في علمنة الزواج وتأسيس الزواج المدني من خلال دستور 14 أيلول 1791 المادة 7 بمبدأ : “الشريعة لا تعترف بزواج إذا لم يكن عقد مدني”. وفي 25 تشرين الأول 1792 تم إصدار مرسوم الذي فرض على جميع المواطنين الذين يرغبون عقد زواج، أن يتم زواجهم بصيغة موحدة أمام رئيس البلدية**.*
*وقد أصبح الزواج الآن في فرنسا مدنياً إنما يجوز للزوجين بعد إتمام الزواج المدني أن يعقداه “دينياً” على يد أحد الكهنة دفعاً للحرج الذي قد يقعان فيه إذا كان الزواج المدني مخالفاً لعقائد المذهب الذي يدينان به بأن كانا تابعين للكنيسة الكاثوليكية مثلاً. وقصارى القول أن القانون المدني يحتم الزواج على حسب أوضاعه وأصوله ولكنه يدع للزوجين الحرية في إجراء الزواج الديني إلى جانب الزواج المدني. وقد نصت المادتين 199 و 200 من قانون العقوبات الفرنسي على معاقبة الكاهن الذي يتولى الزواج الديني بين زوجين قبل الزواج المدني باعتبار أنه مرتكب لجريمة جنحة** .*
*الفرنسيون الذين يرغبون عقد زواج خارج القطر، هم ملتزمون، فيما يخص صيغة الزواج، بشريعة مكان الاحتفال بالزواج. أما الشروط الضرورية أو الأهلية للزواج، يجب تطبيق شريعة الفرنسية. وللحصول على وثيقة التي تثبت الأهلية الزوجية يمكن تحريرها من الأشخاص الدوبلوماسيين أو من القنصل الفرنسي المادة 170** .*
*وتبنت هذا النظام فيما بعد بعض الدول الأوروبية نذكرمثلاً: سويسرا، بلجيكا، المانيا، ايطاليا سنة 1865 حتى سنة 1929، تشيلي، أرجنتين، فنزويلا**.**…*
*أما في تونس حسب مادة 36 – 1957، هناك شرع؛ الغير مسلم ملتزم بالزواج أمام اثنين من موثقين أو أمام مسؤول قانوني مدني. وفي تركيا 1926 شرع مادة 110 الزواج يمكن أن يعقد فقط بصيغة المدنية وفي الوقت الذي لا تعترف الدولة بأي زواج خارج عن الزواج المدني الرسمي الذي يتم بمعرفة دائرة الزواج في البلديات، فإنها تمنع في نفس الوقت الزواج الديني، وتفرض الفقرة الرابعة من المادة 237 من قانون العقوبات التركي: “عقوبة الحبس لمدة بين شهرين وستة أشهر لكل من أجرى زواجاً في إطار المراسم الدينية فقط**..*
*2-             **النظام الاختياري.*
*حيث يختار المواطنون بحرية بين الزواج المدني أو الزواج الديني وفقاً لأحكام وأنظمة المعترفة عليها. وهذا النظام يتكون بالاعتراف بعدة صيغ قانونية مختلفة لعقد زواج، وفيما يتعلق بشروط الضرورية كأهلية لصحة الزواج والموانع الزوجية ومفاعيل الزواج فهي تبقى منظمة وفق التشريع المدني. مثلاً: *
*مطلوب من أجل صحة الصيغة العقد الزواج أن يكون على الأقل أحد الزوجين منتسباً إلى طائفة دينية معترف بها في الدولة، وأنّ خادم السر لديه التصريح من السلطة المدنية لعقد الزواج. كما أن تسجيل المدني للزواج مفروض دائماً في سجلات الدولة، حيث له طابع إعلاني ودليل وليس بمثابة أساسي للزواج المعقد. لدينا نموذج لهذا النظام في مالطا، إنكلترا التي أدخلته في عام 1836، ومن ثم أمريكا، كندا، بلاد اسكندنافية، استراليا، برازيل**.*
*3-             * *النظام الإتّفـاقي.*
*حيث هناك أمام المواطنين حرية الاختيار بين صيغتين للزواج: الزواج المدني والزواج الكنسي. مثلاً في إيطاليا في 18 شباط 1984، تم إبرام اتفاق بين الكـرسي الرسولي ودولة إيطاليا. وأنّ مفاعيل القانونية لزواج الذي تم حسب قانون الكنيسة تصبح معترف بها إذا تم تسجيله في سجلات المدنية. هذا التسجيل هو عمل أساسي وجوهري لاعتراف بالزواج مدنياً. هذا النظام يعمل به أيضاً في أسبانيا، كولومبيا ومالطا**.*
*وهناك أخيراً النظام ما يسمى الدينيّ إلزاميّ، هو ما فرض على جميع المؤمنين وفقاً لأنظمة والقوانين الدينية التي يتبعها الزوجان. والدول التي تتبنى الزواج الدينيّ إلزاميّ فالأمر مختلف جداً إذ لا يوجد فيها قانون واحد يعالج موضوع الأحوال الشخصية بل تتعدد هذه القوانين بعدد الكنائس أو الطوائف ضمن الدين الواحد. وبخصوص الآثار القانونيّة لزواج الدينيّ فذلك مرتبط بتسجيله في الدوائر الرسمية في الدولة كبرهان لتأكيد إتمام العهد الزواجي حسب شرائع الكنيسة. والزواج المتمم هو صحيح حتى ولو لم يسجل ولم تعترف به الحكومة.*
*أمّا فيما يتعلق صلاحية السلطة المدنية في الزواج المعمدين في البلدان ذو نظام الديني إلزامي، فهي لا تتعدى مفاعيله المدنية المحضة، لذلك فليس لها فيه أن تضع الموانع المانعة أو المبطلة، أو أن تنظر في الدعاوى الزوجية، أو تقوم بغير ذلك مما يمس الزواج نفسه، لأن جميع هذه المسائل كما ذكرنا من صلاحية السلطة الكنسية دون سواها. فصلاحية السلطة المدنية هي تنظيم زواج المعمدين بعد الاحتفال كل ما يتعلق بالولاية والوصاية واثبات الوفاة وتعيين الحصص الشرعية للوراثة وأن تنظر في الدعاوى المتعلقة بها، وأن تضع الشروط الموافقة للاعتراف بها، كأن تأمر بتسجيل الزواج في سجلاتها وتعاقب كل مخالفة بهذا الشأن.* 
*وكما يجب الانتباه إلى الواجب الذي يقع على الكاهن الرعية أو من يمتلك الاختصاص بقبول طلب الاحتفال بالزواج بأنّ الزواج الكنسي لا يحصل على الآثار القانونية في حالة وجود لحظة الاحتفال أحد الظروف التالية: أحد المتزوجين لم يكمل العمر القانوني المطلوب عند القانون المدني، وجود عدم الأهلية الصحية لدى أحد المتزوجين وذلك حسب القانون المدني**.*
*هذا النظام المذكور أعلاه يجري في بعض الدول العربية في الشرق الأوسط: لبنان، سورية، أردن، مصر. على أنّ الحكومات لهذه الدول قد اعترفت بسلطان واختصاص الكنيسة في النظر والحكم في بعض المواد الأحوال الشخصية باسم مؤسسها الإلهي، وليس بتفويض من الدولة إلى الكنيسة. حيث هذه الدول لا تعترف بمراسيم مدنية في داخل القطر**.*
*في لبنان، إنّ نظام الأحوال الشخصية في لبنان هو إطار دستوري مميّز، نجده في نصّ المادة التاسعة من الدستور اللبنانيّ التي جاء بها:*
*“**حرية الاعتقاد مطلقة والدولة بتأديتها فروض الإجلال لله تعالى تحترم جميع الأديان المذاهب وتكفل حرية إقامة الشعائر الدينية تحت حمايتها على أن لا يكون في ذلك إخلال في النظام العام، وهي تضمن أيضاً للأهلين على اختلاف مللهم احترام نظام الأحوال الشخصية والمصالح الدينيّة”.*
*تنص المادة 25 من القرار 60 ل.ر م 45 قرار 146 ل.ر. تاريخ 18\11\38:*
*“**إذا عقد في بلد أجنبي زواج بين سوري ولبناني أو بين سوري أو لبناني وأجنبي كان صحيحاً، إذا احتفل به وفقاً للأشكال المتبعة في هذا البلد. إذا كان نظام الأحوال الشخصية التابع له الزوج لا يقبل بشكله ولا بمفاعيله كما هي ناتجة عن القانون المحتفل بالزواج وفقاً له، فيكون الزواج خاضعاً في سورية ولبنان للقانون المدني”**.*
*فالقانون اللبناني والسوري إذن يعترف بالزواج المدني المبرم في الخارج في حال انعقاده وفقاً للأصول الشكليّة المتّبعة في بلد العقد، فلا يعتبره مخالفاً لقواعد النظام العام. ويسجّل في دائرة الأحوال الشخصية المختصّة وينتج كافة مفاعيله. وفي حال نشوب نزاع بين فريقي العقد المجري في الخارج، فإنّه بالإضافة إلى صلاحيّة محكمة مكان إجراء العقد إذا كان الزوجان مقيمان فيه فإنّ القضاء المدنيّ اللبناني يكون أيضاً مختصاً للبت في النزاع، ويطبق في هذه الحالة قانون البلد الذي جرى فيه العقد. إذا عقد مثلاً زواج بين لبنانيّة ولبنانيّ في قبرص فيمكنهما في حال نشوب نزاع بينهما وفي حال إقامتهما في لبنان أن يرفعا إلى المحكمة اللبنانيّة المدنيّة المختصّة التي تطبق على نزاعهما القانون القبرصيّ**.*
*فالقاعدة هي إخضاع الزواج إلى قانون مكان الاحتفال بالزواج، أو في بلد الإبرام، وقاعدة إخضاع ذلك الزواج إلى القانون المدني. إنّ تطبيق القانون المدني الأجنبي على زواج اللبنانيين الحاصل في الخارج هو استثناء على مبدأ الخضوع إلى القانون الشخصي. وهذا الاستثناء هو مقيّد بشرطين يقتضي توافرهما معاً: *
*افتقار التشريع اللبناني إلى نظام مدني للزواج ورفض نظام الأحوال الشخصية التابع له الزوج، للزواج المدني المبرم في الخارج. إلاّ أنّ هذا الاستثناء لا محلّ لإعماله عندما يتبع الزواج المدني زواجاً دينياً يجعل الرابطة الزوجية مقبولة من قانون طائفة الزوج.*
*أما بخصوص الزواج المدني، ففي مصر لا وجود له في نظر القانون المصري ويجب أن يتبع في الزواج رسوم وأوضاع المذهب التابع له الزوجان ومن ثم فالزواج المدني عقد باطل وتعتبر علاقة الطرفين فيه علاقة غير شرعية بل يترتب عليها تبادل حقوق وواجبات الزوجية وقد استثنى المشرع عقود الزواج التي تعقد في الممالك الأجنبية. ولعله من المناسب هنا أن نشير إلى أنّ الزواج بين الأجانب في مصر، تختص بنظر المنازعات المتعلّقة به دوائر الأحوال الشخصيّة للأجانب المشكّلة بالمحاكم المصريّة. والقانون المدني المصري رقم 131 لسنة 1948، فيما يتعلق بالحالة المدنيّة والأهلية لزواج الأجانب في مصر يتعيّن تطبيق قانون الدولة التي ينتمي إليها الشخص. أما الشروط الموضوعيّة لصحة الزواج فيسري عليها قانون كلّ من الزوجين. أمّا آثار الزواج فيسري عليها قانون الدولة التي ينتمي إليها الزوج وقت انعقاد الزواج** .*
*فقد نصت المادة 35 من قانون الأحوال الشخصية للأقباط الأرثوذكس الصادر 1955 تقرر: “كل قبطي أرثوذكسي تزوج خارج القطر المصري طبقاً لقوانين البلد الذي تم فيه الزواج يجب عليه - في خلال ستة أشهر من تاريخ عودته إلى القطر المصري- أن يتقدم إلى الرئيس الديني المختص “لإتمام” الإجراءات اللازمة طبقاً لقوانين وطقوس الكنيسة الأرثوذكسية”.*
*ويلاحظ على هذا النص أولا أنه يجعل من زواج القبطي الأرثوذكسي خارج البلاد طبقاً لقوانين البلد الذي تم فيه الزواج، زواجاً صحيحاً، بصورة مطلقة مع أن من المحتمل أن يتزوج زواجاً مدنياً، وهذا الزواج يقع باطلاً من أصله. من هنا تظهر الأهمية التي يعطيها المشرع للصيغة القانونية وخصوصاً مايتعلق بصلاة الإكليل والتي بدونها لا زواج صحيح. ومن ثم يصبح الزواج في حالة عقده مدنياً في الخارج في حاجة إلى “إعادة” الزواج أو تصحيحه على أساس ديني ليكون صحيحاً وموجوداُ قانوناً وذلك بعد الرجوع إلى مصر** .*
*ولهذا فانّ المسيحيين من المصريين الذين يجرون عقود زواجهم في الخارج يكلفون بتنفيذ شرائعهم. ذلك أنه إذا كانت القاعدة أن العقد يخضع من حيث الشكل لقانون البلد الذي أبرم فيه**Locus regit actum ** إلا أنه بالنسبة للزواج، إذا كان قانون بلد أحد الزوجين يحتم شرط الانعقاد الديني، فان العقد لا يعتبر صحيحاً إذا عقد بغير ذلك خارج البلد** .*
*أمّا المسيحيين من المصريين الغير مسلمين، مختلفيّ الطائفة والملّة، والذين يجرون عقود زواجهم في داخل مصر فهم يخضعون من حيث الشكل لصيغة المدنيّة، شرع رقم 78\1955.* ​*الخاتمة*​
*في الختام نقول: إن الكنيسة ترفض رفضاً قطعياً الزواج المدني ولئن فرض عليها في الغرب لكنها تصر على الزواج الكنسي الذي هو سر ومن أهم أسرارها الإلهية لئلا تضيع القيم الروحية والأخلاقية، فهو ليس بعقد إنما رابطة روحية تجعل الاتنين برباط الروح القدس جسداً واحداً ونبقى بهذا محافظين على ايماننا الارثوذكسي وعقائدنا الدينية ونحترم طقسها الكنسية وكما تحث الكنيسة على عدم الاسراف والتبذير في الاحتفالات والأعراس وتذكر المتزوجين بالسماع الى كلمة الله وعظة الكنيسة التي تحملهم مسؤولية تكوين عائلة مؤسسة على صخرة الايمان لا تتزعزع بل تبقى ثابتة يمحدحها الرب كما قال عن زكريا واليصابات بأنهما كانا يسيران بأحكام الله وعدله بلا لوم.*
*فالتشريع المدني في الزواج الذي يلجأ إليه بعض المسيحيين يتساوى أحيانا وزواج التجربة أو المساكنة الحرة وهو يشكل تحجيماً لحقيقة الزواج ويقلل من قيمة الاتحاد الزوجي ونوعيته. أبعد الله عنا هذه التجربة وأحثكم على الالتزام بكنيستكم وتعليمها التي تؤول إلى وحدتها والحفاظ على أبنائها وتحافظ على قدسية إسرارها التي أسسها السيد المسيح بالذات.*
*المرسل: كبرئيل أفريم شرو*

*المصدر *

*http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:wDPG-YrJ2E8J:suryoyenews.com/%3Fp%3D8229+%D8%A7%D9%84%D8%B2%D9%88%D8%A7%D8%AC+%D8%A7%D9%84%D9%85%D8%B3%D9%8A%D8%AD%D9%89&cd=15&hl=ar&ct=clnk&gl=eg*​


----------



## asmicheal (16 أبريل 2010)

*رد: الزواج فى العقيدة المسيحية (ملف شيق )*



*سمات [URL="http://www.senksar.com/vb/showthread.php?t=11879"]الزواج [/URL]المسيحى *​*
​الرجل هو رأس المرأة كما أن المسيح أيضا رأس الكنيسة وهو مخلص الجسد. ولكن كما تخضع الكنيسة للمسيح كذلك النساء لرجالهن في كل شيء. أيها الرجال أحبوا نساءكم كما أحب المسيح أيضا الكنيسة وأسلم نفسه لأجلها. لكي يقدسها مطهرا إياها بغسل الماء بالكلمة. لكي يحضرها لنفسه كنيسة مجيدة لا دنس فيها ولا غضن أو شيء من مثل ذلك بل تكون مقدسة و بلا عيب. كذلك يجب على الرجال أن يحبوا نساءهم كأجسادهم من يحب امرأته يحب نفسه. فإنه لم يبغض أحد جسده قط بل يقوته ويربيه كما الرب أيضا للكنيسة. لأننا أعضاء جسمه من لحمه ومن عظامه. من أجل هذا يترك الرجل أباه وأمه ويلتصق بامرأته و يكون الاثنان جسدا واحدا (أف 5: 23 ـ31)
واضح هنا ن علاقة الزوجين هى على مثال علاقة السيد المسيح بالكنيسة. ولهذا نستطيع أن نستخلص بعض سمات العلاقة بين الزوجين :
1 ـ علاقة دائمة :
فهما جسد واحد لا ينفصل.
قد تحدث مشاكل وهذا أمر طبيعى، ولكن يظل الواحد جزءا من كيان الآخر.
إنسان طلق زوجته، وحاول أن يتخلص من كل ما يذكره بها أو بالزواج، كل صورة، كل شيء اشترياه معا أو اشترته هى، كل خطاب .. .. وفى النهاية وجد أنه يتخلص من جذوره، ومن ماضيه، ومن ذكريات حياته الحلوة، بل من هويته ومن كيانه.

2 ـ علاقة مكلفة :
فهى ترتبط بالترك. ترك الحياة التى اعتدت عليها، ترك الأب والأم (المقصود هنا التوقف عن جعل العائلة التى نشأ فى وسطها محورا لحياته).
إنها اختيار طريق على حساب كل الخيارات الأخرى.
مكان جديد (راعوث ونعمى).
أسلوب جديد.
إختيار المستقبل بكل خفاياه ومسئولياته، لنعيش معا على السراء والضراء.

3 ـ علاقة حرية والتزام :
إلتزامات آخذها على نفسى بحرية وبروح المحبة.
بحرية، إختيار الإخلاص والمشاركة.
ليس المقصود الحرية أن أفعل ما أريد، بل اختيار طريقة التعبير عن المحبة والولاء للطرف الآخر.

4 ـ علاقة شخصية :
ليست مجرد قائمة من القوانين نلتزم بها. إنما علاقة عطاء، وارتباط شخصى.
لا يمكن أن يتطابق زوجان، فلا يمكن أن توضع قائمة.

5 ـ علاقة محبة غير مشروطة :
فهى لا تسقط أبدا.
لن تنتهى العلاقة بسبب نقائصنا، أو عدم بلوغنا المستوى المطلوب.

6 ـ علاقة تسامح :
والمسامحة جزء رئيسى من المحبة غير المشروطة.
أ ـ مسامحة تهدف إلى إعادة العلاقة إلى مجراها بدلا من النزوع إلى الانتقام.
فالإساءة إلى الشريك هى إساءة إلى الذات، .. ورد الإساءة يزيد اتساع فجوة الغضب والألم بين الطرفين، بينما المطلوب إيجاد وسيلة لعلاج العلاقة المجروحة.
من الضرورى التعبير عن الغضب والألم لكن ليس بإغضاب الآخر أو إيذائه، لأن ذلك يضعه فى موقف الدفاع عن النفس بدلا من المساعدة فى حل المشكلة.
ب ـ مسامحة مجانية :
لا تعتمد على الترضية أو التعويض، وإلا صارت صفقة وليست مسامحة.
ج ـ مسامحة تحمل كل طرف مسئولية سلوكه :
فهى مجانية، ولكنها ليست رخيصة.
فلا بد أن يعرف الخطأ ثم تأتى المسامحة.
د ـ مسامحة يتبعها الاعتراف والتغيير :
فالمسامحة تحرر الطرف الآخر من محاولات تعويض خطئه، لكنها لن تضمن إصلاح العلاقة.
فلابد من الاعتراف والعمل على التغيير واستمرار العلاقة.
هـ ـ ليست المسامحة هى النسيان، لكنها تذكر الماضى بروح التعلم :
الانتصار المشترك على الأخطاء، يجب أن يكون سبب فرح. وتذكره يبعث الرجاء فى علبتها.

7 ـ علاقة معونة وتعزية :
أ ـ والمعين المعزى يجيد فن الإصغاء. لا يدرك الكلمات فقط، بل يستشف مشاعر شريك حياته ويقرأ أفكاره الصامتة.
محاولة فهم ما يعانيه، وليس التحويل إلى أنفسنا.
ب ـ ولا يقل (ألم أقل لك) حيث انعكاسها مخيب للآمال.
ج ـ تدخل وتقديم المعونة عند الطلب فقط. خصوصا فى أمور العمل.

8 ـ علاقة رجاء :
التركيز على الانتصارات أو النجاحات التى حققناها.
التركيز على ما نستطيع عمله، وليس ما لانستطيع عمله.
إدراك كوننا أبناء الله، وجزءا من ملكوت الله الذى يملك على الأرض.​*​​المصدر: منتديات سنكسار​​


----------



## asmicheal (16 أبريل 2010)

*رد: الزواج فى العقيدة المسيحية (ملف شيق )*

*الزواج المسيحي*
*والنسك*​        الزواج المسيحي حدث فريد. لا حدث مثله. لا هو زواج وفق سنّة الطبيعة ولا هو زواج شرعي خاص بالمسحيّين. ليس الزواج المسيحي زواجاً بالمعاني المتداولة لكلمة زواج. لا الرجل هو الغرض ولا المرأة ولا الرجل والمرأة معاً، كوحدة اجتماعية. حين نقول إنّ الرجل يترك أباه وأمّه ويلتصق بامرأته فيصير كلاهما جسداً واحداً، قد يخطر بالبال أنّهما يصيران وحدة إنسانية واحدة. بعد تجسّد ابن الله صار لقولة "الجسد الواحد" معنى جديد. في المسيح يصير الرجل والمرأة جسد المسيح. الغرض من الزواج المسيحي هو أن يصير المسيح في الزوج والزوجة والجامع بينهما. الجسد الواحد هو الكنيسة. الشريكان مدعوّان، في الزواج المسيحي، لأن يصيرا كنيسة للمسيح. في خدمة الإكليل يدور العروسان حول الطاولة التي عليها الإنجيل. حياتهما، مذ ذاك، تأخذ في الدوران، كشريكَين، حول المسيح. يتزوّجان، في الحقيقة، للمسيح لا لنفسيهما. "كل ما فعلتم فاعملوا من القلب كما للرب ليس للناس" (كو 3: 23). ينتظم الأمر بينهما متى انتظم كشركة بإزاء يسوع وفيه. في توحّد الكواكب بالشمس تتوحّد فيما بينها.
إذاً الغرض من الزواج المسيحي هو يسوع معنا وفيما بيننا.
هذا معناه أن يطلب كل من الشريكَين المسيح في الآخر. المسيح، بالنسبة للزوجَين، لا يأتي كَمِن الخارج، كَمَن يبارك ما لهما وحسب. المسيح يأتي كشريك، لا بل يأتي باعتبار أنّ العروسَين يدخلان معه، تحدوهما إرادة واحدة، في شركة. الشركة هي بين الزوجَين كفريق معاً ويسوع كفريق آخر. زواجهما هو مع يسوع. وإن لم يكن زواجهما مع يسوع فلا زواج مسيحي بينهما.
وهذا يستدعي أن يخرج كل منهما من نفسه، وفق كلمة يسوع، باتجاه الآخر. الآخر، إذ ذاك، يصير صورة ليسوع ومطرحاً له. هو يلتمس يسوع فيها وهي تلتمس يسوع فيه فيجعلهما يسوع واحداً فيه. يصير زواجهما مسيحياً. الزواج المسيحي لا يبدأ مسيحياً إلاّ كوعد من العروسَين في مقابل البرَكَة التي يسبغها الروح عليهما ليتسنّى لهذا الوعد أن يتحقّق. الزواج المسيحي مشروع يتحقّق بنعمة الله وإرادة الشريكَين.
من هنا حاجة الزوجَين إلى النسك. لا النسك بمعنى شظف العيش بالضرورة، مع أنّ شيئاً من هذا ينفع، ولكنْ النسك بمعنى الخروج من الذات باتجاه يسوع في الآخر. الحبّ بطبيعته نسكي وإلاّ لا يكون. لا جدوى من حبّ تحبّ فيه نفسك في عشيرك. ولا جدوى أيضاً من حبّ تبذل فيه نفسك من أجل قرينك. في الزواج المسيحي خروج من دائرة الأنا والأنت والنحن إلى يسوع الكائن معنا وفيما بيننا. هذا، بالذات، هو ما يجعل النسك لازماً. الزواج المسيحي، بهذا المعنى، نمط خاص من حياة التوحّد بالله. إذا كانت سيرة التوحّد مرادفة للرهبانية في الكنيسة، فالرهبانية، والحال هذه، ليست عازبة وحسب بل زوجية أيضاً. ليست هناك فضيلة، في مستوى الحياة الداخلية، قصراً على الرهبانية العازبة بل تشترك فيها الرهبانية الزوجية أيضاً. حدّث عمّا شئت ترَ الحاجة إليه في كِلا الحالين. الصلاة؟ مشتركة! الصوم والقطاعة والسهر؟ مشتركة! الصبر والتواضع والرحمة؟ مشتركة! المحبّة واللطف والفرح؟ كلّها مشتركة! لا فرق بين الرهبانية العازبة والرهبانية المتزوِّجة في نوع الحياة الداخلية بل في درجة الانكباب على اقتناء الفضائل. لذا كان الرهبان معلّمي المتزوّجين في المسيحيّة أصول الحياة الزوجية أي الروحية. القصد واحد والمسير واحد: العلاقة بالختن السماوي.  كلاهما للقداسة وكلاهما مبارَك. المسيح، هنا وهناك، هو مَن نعيش من أجله ومَن نموت من أجله.
لذا ليس المهمّ في الزواج هو الإنجاب. غير صحيح أنّ الزواج مبرَّر بالإنجاب، مع أنّ الإنجاب جانب من الزواج مبارَك. ولكنْ ثمّة مَن لا ينجبون في الجسد عن قصور. هؤلاء لا عيب فيهم طالما الهمّ الأساس لديهما هو الخصب الروحي، أن يُولد الزوجان، أولاً، لملكوت السموات، أن يمتلئا فضيلة، أن يقتنيا روح الربّ.
مشروع كهذا في الحياة المسيحيّة بحاجة إلى تكامل بين الشريك وشريكه في الفكر، في الروح، في الإيمان. لذا كان بديهياً أن يبحث كلٌّ عن شريك يوافقه في الوجدان المسيحي أولاً. لا يليق بالمقبلين على الزواج المسيحي الفعلي أن ينشغلا، أولاً، بالشروط العاطفية أو المادية أو الثقافية للزواج. التكامل الإيماني هو الإطار. وضمن هذا الإطار تصير واردةً شروطٌ  كالانسجام العاطفي والفكري والتكافؤ البيئي، أي ما هو إنساني. لا يجوز حسبان يسوع كغريب أو الأخير في مشروع الزواج المسيحي. هو صاحب العلاقة الأول. الزواج يصير معه. والشريكان يهتمّان بإعانة أحدهما الآخر ليسيرا يداً بيد باتجاه يسوع. فقط في إطار العلاقة بيسوع تأخذ الشروط الإنسانية موقعها المناسب وقيمتها الروحية. أما إذا كان أي شرط ليكون على حساب حياة العروسَين في المسيح، فإنّ زواجهما، إذ ذاك، ولو تمّ في الكنيسة، فلا يتعدّى كونه زواجاً وفق ناموس الطبيعة أو الشرع. لا يكون مسيحياً في مضمونه. مسيحيّته تكون في الشكل، وتالياً في غير موقعها. كل الكلام على البرَكَة التي ينالها الشريكان إنْ لم يكن مقروناً بسلامة قصدهما ووعدهما السيرَ في دروب القداسة لا يكون في محلّه. لا الزواج الطبيعي ولا الزواج الشرعي بحاجة إلى برَكَة الكنيسة ليكتمل. الزواج الطبيعي تفرضه الطبيعة. والزواج الشرعي تفرضه القوانين المرعية. برَكَة الكنيسة هي لمَن يرومان، في زواجهما، القداسة، ولمَن جعلا ملكوت السموات قِبلتهما ويسوع ختنهما. هذا وكلّ شكلية في خدمة العرس تعدٍّ على ما لله. في الخدمة، إذ ذاك، ما هو نفساني شيطاني. المقاصد الإلهية لا تحتمل الزغل. القصد، أولاً، لا بدّ أن يكون إلهياً نقيّاً أو تجري خدمة الإكليل على نحو لا يخلو من الكفر وتعهير القدسات!
فمَن له أذنان للسمع فليسمع!
الأرشمندريت توما (بيطار) 
رئيس دير القدّيس سلوان الآثوسي – دوما 


المصدر 

http://www.christian-fam.com/index.php?a=print&o=162


----------



## asmicheal (16 أبريل 2010)

*رد: الزواج فى العقيدة المسيحية (ملف شيق )*

*ما هو المسموح والغير مسموح به في الزواج المسيحي من الناحية الجنسية؟*

*
الجواب: الكتاب المقدس يخبرنا أن “ليكن الزواج مكرماً عند كل واحد، والمضجع غير نجس. وأما العاهرون والزناة فسيدينهم الله” (عبرانيين 4:13). الكتاب المقدس لا يذكر أي شيء عن ما هو مسموح أو غير مسموح به في الزواج من الناحية. ولكن يوصي الكتاب الزوج والزوجة ” لا يسلب أحدكم الآخر، الا أن يكون علي موافقة، الي حين، لكي تتفرغوا للصوم والصلاة، ثم تجتمعون أيضاً معاً لكي لا يجربكم الشيطان لسبب عدم نزاهتكم” (كورنثوس الأولي 5:7). وهذا الجزء يوضح لنا مبدأ العلاقة الجنسية في الزواج. فأن أي شيء يجب أن يتم برضا الزوج والزوجة. ولا يجب علي أي طرف الضغط علي الطرف الآخر لممارسة أي شيء غير مريح أو يعتقد واحد منهم أنه نجس. ولكن ان اتفق الزوج أو الزوجة علي أي شيء كان فأن الكتاب المقدس لا يمانع.*

*ولكن هناك بعض الأشياء التي لا تتفق مع تعاليم الكتاب المقدس في الناحية الجنسية من أي زواج وأن اتفق الزوج والزوجة علي ممارسته. فمبدأ “تبادل الزوجات” أو تعدد الزوجات” هو زني (غلاطية 19:5 و أفسس 3:5 وكولوسي 5:3 و تسالونيكي 3:4). الزني خطيئة وانت كانت بعلم الزوج أو الزوجة. ومشاهدة الأفلام والصور الأباحية خطيئة “لأن كل ما في العالم: شهوة الجسد، وشهوة العيون، وتعظم المعيشة، ليس من الآب بل من العالم” (يوحنا الأولي 16:2). وفيماعدا ذلك لا يوجد أي شيء في الكتاب المقدس غير مسموح به في الزواج – حالما تتم ممارسة العلاقة برضاء الطرفين.*




المصدر 

http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:rkG9bTWlmzgJ:www.gotquestions.org/Arabic/Arabic-sex-marriage.html+%D8%A7%D9%84%D8%B2%D9%88%D8%A7%D8%AC+%D8%A7%D9%84%D9%85%D8%B3%D9%8A%D8%AD%D9%89&cd=1&hl=ar&ct=clnk&gl=eg


+

http://origenelmasry.wordpress.com/2009/11/06/%D9%85%D8%A7-%D9%87%D9%88-%D8%A7%D9%84%D9%85%D8%B3%D9%85%D9%88%D8%AD-%D9%88%D8%A7%D9%84%D8%BA%D9%8A%D8%B1-%D9%85%D8%B3%D9%85%D9%88%D8%AD-%D8%A8%D9%87-%D9%81%D9%8A-%D8%A7%D9%84%D8%B2%D9%88%D8%A7%D8%AC/


----------



## asmicheal (16 أبريل 2010)

*رد: الزواج فى العقيدة المسيحية (ملف شيق )*





***(أ).. في الزواج المسيحي (أبونا داود لمعي) ***

الإحترام Respect




من أكثر المشاكل الزوجية اليوم... عدم الإحترام بين الزوجين.
إحترام الآخر -شريك الحياة- يظهر في كل موقف، ومع كل حوار وقرار في الحياة الزوجية.
الإحترام يعني أن تحترم زوجتك (زوجك) في رأيها... كلامها... حريتها... أهلها... شغلها... حتي ضعفها... أمام الناس ومن وراء الناس.


الإحترام يستوجب...




أولاً.. الإستماع الجيد


استمع جيداً لما تقوله زوجتك.. أترك الجريدة.. أغلق التليفزيون.. إنتبه.. أنظر إلي وجهها.. إبتسم.. لا تعترض سريعاً..لا تُكشّر أنيابك..

هل تدرك -يا عزيزي- إن الزوجات يعانون من غضب داخلي لأن شريك الحياة لا يستمع لهم؟


+ لماذا تنزعج إذاً إذ وجدتها تُطيل الحديث مع أهلها أو أختها أو صديقتها؟ ألم تفهم بعد إنها تحتاج إليك أن تسمعها؟ وأنت لم تسد احتياجاتها!!!


يا حبيبي.. الزوجة لا تحتاج إلي حلول عملية لما تقول من مشاكل إنما تحتاج إلي أذن صاغية ويد حانية وحضن دافئ، وهذا يكفي لحل كل المشاكل.


أرجوك يا ابني... أسكت شوية.. إسمع شويتين.. وإسمع جيداً.. لأن الإستماع يعني الإحترام، والإحترام يعطي الأمان، والأمان مصدر السلام.





ثانياً.. تقدير الرأي


+ هل تعلمي يا ابنتي.. إن تقديرك ارأي زوجك يسعده؟!!.


+ هل تدركي.. إن كلمة "معك حق" تُريحه وتُسهل لكِ الطريق إلي قلبه؟!.


+ هل تعلم.. إن عدم إحترامك لتعليق زوجتك أمام الناس يجرحها جداً.. ويسد نفسها عن معاشرتك؟!!.


+ هل تدركا.. إن تسفيه رأي الآخر.. والسخرية منه يكفي لإثارة الغضب وأحياناً العند وبالتأكيد النكد؟!!.


+ التعبير عن الرأي.. حرية.. لابد أن تتوفر لكلا الزوجين..وللأطفال والشباب.. مستقبلاً.. وهذا أساس للعلاقات السليمة البناءة.





ثالثاً.. إحترام الأهل


+ هل تدرك يا صديقي.. إنك تكسب زوجتك وتخضعها لك بإحترامك لأهلها وأخوتها ومحبتك لهم؟


+ إحذري يا ابنتي من أن تخطئي بكلمة في حق أهل زوجك لأن هذا يهينه.. ويجرح كرامته حتي ولو كان مختلف معهم في الرأي.


+ إحترام الأهل.. تنفيذ لوصية "أكرم أباك وأمك".. لقد صار لكما 2 أب، 2 أم.. فالوصية تضاعفت بعد الزواج.. ولكنها تزيد الزواج ثباتاً وإستقراراً.


+ اسعي يا حبيبي لخدمة والدي زوجتك.. تفرحها وتكسبها.


+ إجتهدي يا ابنتي أن تخدمي والدي زوجك وتسألي عليهم بحب.. يحبك زوجك أكثر ويسعي إلي ما يسر قلبك.





رابعاً.. إحترام الضعف


+ إن كان زوجك ضعيف الإرادة.. لا تسخري منه.. ولا تنقديه كثيراً، وتذكري أن النقد أساس النكد.. أما التشجيع فهو لغة الحب.


+ إن كانت زوجتك قد فقدت رشاقتها.. أرجوك لا تتكلم في هذا الأمر إلا بالتشجيع.. إحترم محاولتها المستمرة في الرجيم.. لكن لا تتكلم بإهانة أو بإحتقار.. لأن عدم إحترام الضعف هو قسوة تجرح الحب وقد تقتله.


+ الإحترام يُكتسب مثل كل الفضائل بالجهاد والمحاولة، وينمو طبيعياً في بيئة صحية داخل كل أسرة يحترم فيها كل شخص الآخر.. الأب يحترم الأم.. والأم تحترم الأب حتي في غيابه.. والأولاد يحترمون الكبار.. والوالدين يحترمون الأولاد.. وهؤلاء الأطفال لابد لهم يوماً أن يحترموا زوجاتهم وأزواجهم لأنهم لم يعرفوا إلا الإحترام كأساس لكل العلاقات.




""رب الولد في طريقه فمتي شاخ أيضاً لا يحيد عنه" (أم 6:22)





+ تأمل في ما قالته ساره في قلبها يوماً دون أن يسمعها أحد إلا الله "أبعد فنائي يكون لي تنعم وسيدي قد شاخ" (تك 12:18).


"فنظر الله إلي طاعتها وأعطاها اسحق بعد الكبر وجعل نسلها مثل نجوم السماء والرمل الذي علي شاطئ البحر" (من وصية الزوجة في الإكليل)



:download:

+

:download:


----------



## asmicheal (16 أبريل 2010)

*رد: الزواج فى العقيدة المسيحية (ملف شيق )*

​

*** ( ب ).. في الزواج المسيحي (أبونا داود لمعي) ***

البشاشة Smiling


من وصية العروس... 

"وأنتِ أيتها العروس السعيدة.. قد سمعتِ ما أوصي به زوجك.. يجب عليكِ أن تقابليه بالبشاشة والترحاب.. ولا تضجرى في وجهه ولا تضيعى شيئاً من حقوقه عليكِ..." 


+ البشاشة تعني الإبتسامة دائماً.. وهي سمة الوداعة التي هي سمة المسيحي عامة... "تعلموا مني.. لأني وديع ومتواضع القلب.. فتجدوا راحة لنفوسكم" (مت 29:11). 


+ البشاشة مثل كل الفضائل تُكتسب بالتدريب والمحاولة. 

+ ابنتي الغالية..

لا تظني إن وجهك المكتئب يحفظ لكِ كرامتك أو حرص زوجك علي إرضائك.. قد يحاول مرّة ومرتين ولكن بعد فترة سيهرب من هذا الوجه الكئيب وستفقدين حينئذ انتمائه إليكِ. 


+ ابني الغالي..


لا تظن إن وجهك الغضوب هو أداة تأديب زوجتك أو أولادك.. إنما هو سر القلق والخوف الذي تزرعه في قلوبهم، بينما تذّكر أن ابتسامتك هي هدية يومية لزوجتك وأولادك أغلي من هدايا أخري مكلفة تفقد قيمتها مع الأيام. 


+ البشاشة تعبير حب.. حين أقابلك بإبتسامة أنا أقول لك وبدون كلام "أنا أحبك"، وحين لا أبتسم أقول بدون كلام "أنت مجرد شيء.. أنت لا شيء.. أنا لا أطيقك".. وهذا بداية المشاكل أو نهايتها السيئة. 

+ الإبتسامة (البشاشة) هي بنت الصلاة والحياة مع الله والقناعة.. الذي يصلي.. ينمو إيمانه.. وبالإيمان يغلب كل الظروف والتحديات وتولد البشاشة علي وجهه وبها ينقل إيمانه وسلامه لكل من حوله. 

+ إذا لم تكن قادراً علي الإبتسامة.. لعل قليل من الراحة والنوم يرجعان إبتسامتك إليك. 

+ أطبع الإبتسامة علي وجهك كل صباح.. وحافظ عليها متحدياً الظروف حتي تصبح البشاشة من طبعك. 

+ الكلام الحلو (التشجيع) توأم البشاشة.. وكلاهما يُغذي الآخر.. فتمسّك بهما.. لكي تُسعد شريك حياتك وتسعد معه. 

:download:​ 
 

+​​


:download:​


----------



## asmicheal (16 أبريل 2010)

*رد: الزواج فى العقيدة المسيحية (ملف شيق )*

​​

*** ( ت ).. في الزواج المسيحي (أبونا داود لمعي) ***

تقوى Righteousness





"أما التقوى مع القناعة فهى تجارة عظيمة" (1تي6:6)




التقوى.. هى أساس السعادة الزوجية. 

التقوى.. تعني الحياة في المسيح.. الخوف المقدس.. السير في الطريق الروحي بإجتهاد.. العلاقة الشخصية مع الله في المخدع والمذبح.


+ قد يتنازل العريس عن صفات كثيرة في زوجته "الجمال باطل أما المرأة المتقية الرب فهي تمدح" (أم 30:31).

+ ابنتي الغالية.. لا تتزوجي رجلاً لا يخاف الله .. لن تعيشي سعيدة .. لا تظني أنكِ قادرة بعد الزواج أن تجعليه متدين .. هذه مغامره أو مقامرة.

+ هل تظنين أيتها العروس.. أنكِ تقدرين أن تراقبي زوجك فلا ينظر لإمرأة أخرى ولا يخونك.. ؟!! 
أن لم يكن يخاف الله.. لن يخاف منك.. وإن لم يكن تقياً يعرف طريق التوبة.. فلا تملكين أن تمنعيه من الخطأ.

+ التقوى في الرجل تجعله قادراً على وصية "كن حنوناً عليها".

+ التقوى في المرأة تجعلها قادرة على وصية"كوني خاضعه له.. وتتقي الله في سائر أمورك معه"

+ التقوى تحتاج إلى قانون روحي منتظم للنمو والإستمرار.. صلاة بالمزامير.. دراسة الإنجيل.. قداس وتناول منتظم.. أب إعتراف.. إجتماع روحي.. إلتزام بخدمة.. جهاد صوم.. أمانة في العشور.

+ لم يفلت الوقت بعد.. إن كنت تعيساً في زواجك.. إبدأ بهذا الحل.. تقرَّب إلى الله.. وإتركه يحل مشاكلك.

+ تب بصدق.. وإبدأ بنفسك.. وستلحقك زوجتك.. ولو بعد حين.. ومتى إرتبطما بالله إرتباطاً حقيقياً ستجدان سعادة جديدة في إنتظاركما.

+ صديقي.. إذا وجدت الغضب أو النكد قد إزداد في بيتك.. لا تلوم إلا نفسك.. غالباً ما تكون حياتك الروحية قد فترت.. عليك بالعلاج السريع.. التقوى.

+ التقوى هي مصدر التسامح.. ولا يستمر الزواج بدون تسامح.. تحتاج إلى الله لكي تسامح.. وتغفر وتنسى وتحب مرة أخرى .. لأن"المحبة لا تسقط أبداً" (1كو 8:13).

"



لأنه قد ظهرت نعمة الله المخلِّصة لجميع الناس مُعلمة إيّانا أن ننكر الفجور.. والشهوات العالمية.. ونعيش بالتعقل.. والبر.. والتقوى في العالم الحاضر" (تي11:2-12). 




المصدر 


http://www.anbawissa.org/vb/showthread.php?t=28300​​


----------



## asmicheal (16 أبريل 2010)

*رد: الزواج فى العقيدة المسيحية (ملف شيق )*

للملف  بقية 

شيقة جدا 


تساؤلات حول الزواج المسيحى والرد عليها 


فتابعوا 

لو 


حبيتم 


:download:


----------



## kalimooo (16 أبريل 2010)

*رد: الزواج فى العقيدة المسيحية (ملف شيق )*


----------



## tamav maria (17 أبريل 2010)

*رد: الزواج فى العقيدة المسيحية (ملف شيق )*



asmicheal قال:


> :download:
> 
> نيتا انتى اللى قارئة مميزة
> ولكى بقلبى مكانة مميزة
> ...




رااااااااااااااااائع 
حبيبة قلبي 
انا فعلا باحب النوع ده من القراءات
ملف ممتاز بصراحه
ربنا يخليكي اختي


----------



## elamer1000 (17 أبريل 2010)

*رد: الزواج فى العقيدة المسيحية (ملف شيق )*

ربنا يباركك
+++


----------



## asmicheal (17 أبريل 2010)

*رد: الزواج فى العقيدة المسيحية (ملف شيق )*



elamer1000 قال:


> ربنا يباركك
> +++


 







الامير شكرا لمشاركتك الجميلة


----------



## asmicheal (17 أبريل 2010)

*رد: الزواج فى العقيدة المسيحية (ملف شيق )*

​







كتبت: ماريا ألفي – خاص الأقباط متحدون
استكمالاً لملف (*الزواج* في الصعيد) الذي قام بفتحة نيافة الأنبا *بولا* "أسقف طنطا وتوابعها" خلال برنامج بيت على الصخر المقدم عبر فضائية "سي. تي. في" جاء موضوع الحلقة حول "زواج الأقارب".

بدايةً صرّح الأنبا *بولا* أن هناك أساسيات يجب توافرها في الشخص المتقدم للزواج وهي كالآتي:
أولاً: السن المناسب والتوافق العمري بين الطرفين
أكد نيافته على أن كل قوانين العالم توضع سنًا معينًا للزواج كحد أدنى، مشيرًا إلى أن السن القانوني للزواج في مصر هو 18 سنة وإن من يقوم بتزويج أبنائه وخاصة الإناث في سن أقل من 18 سنة يصبح *الزواج* في نظر الكنيسة باطلاً.
ثانيًا: وجود قدرات عقلية ونفسية لتحمل المسئولية من الطرفين
حيث أكد نيافته بأنه لو تم اكتشاف خلل عقلي أو نفسي لأحد طرفيّ *الزواج* وتبين الإصابة قبل *الزواج* دون الإفصاح عن ذلك للشريك، فبذلك يصبح *الزواج* أيضًا باطلاً.
ثالثًا: اكتمال القدرات الجسدية والجنسية.
رابعًا: الإرادة الكاملة الحُرة في الاختيار
حيث وصف الأنبا *بولا* الإرادة على أنها من أهم هذه الأساسيات، مؤكدًا إن الإكراه في *الزواج* يجعل *الزواج* في نظر الله والكنيسة زواجًا باطلاً، وحذّر الآباء والأمهات ألا يضغطوا على أولادهم فيما يخص *الزواج*. وأشار إلى أن بعض أولياء الأمور يلجئوا إلى الأب الكاهن لإقناع البنت بالزواج، وفي هذا أكد نيافته إن هذا الأب الكاهن مشترك في إقامة زواج باطل وسيُحَاسب على ذلك.

أما فيما يخص زواج الأقارب "وحجز البنت للولد منذ طفولتهم" كما يحدث في كثير من محافظات الصعيد، صرح الأنبا *بولا* إن هذا أمر خطير للغاية، حيث أن الولد وهو في سن المراهقة سينظر لقريبته هذه بنظرة الزوجة المستقبلية وليست كأخت له، مما يخلق نوع من الشهوة تجاهها، وقال: وبكدة يكون الشيطان دخل بينهم "بدري جدًا" –على حد تعبيره-.
كما أوضح أيضًا إن تكرار زواج الأقارب ينتج جيلاً متخلفًا مليء بالعاهات والأمراض، وفق الدراسات والأبحاث الطبية التي تحذر من زواج الأقارب.
وختامًا شدد على عدم السماح للرجل بالزواج من شقيقة زوجته في حالة وفاة زوجته، مؤكدًا إن هذا يعد زواجًا باطلاً.
وفي اتصال هاتفي خلال الحلقة لنيافة الأنبا *بولا* من سيدة تقول: (تزوجت منذ 10 سنوات من ابن خالتي دون اقتناع أو رضا ولكن تم *الزواج* بضغط من الأهل، وبعد *الزواج* عاشت مع زوجها 7 شهور ولكن دون إقامة أية علاقة جسدية بينهما، وبعدها عادت إلى بلدها عام 2001 -حيث كانت تقطن بأسيوط وتزوجت بالقاهرة- متخذة قرار بعدم العودة ثانية، وذكرت إن زوجها سافر إلى الخارج ولا تعلم عنه شيئًا وطالبت بالسماح لها بأخذ بطلان زواج والتصريح بزواج ثانِ.
وأكد الأنبا *بولا* بقوله: (حقك محفوظ ومن السهل أخذ بطلان زواج وتصريح ثان بالزواج".​



المصدر : 


http://209.85.129.132/search?q=cache:anufo8KBQrAJ:www.anbawissa.org/vb/showthread.php%3Fgoto%3Dnewpost%26t%3D38401+%D8%A7%D8%B3%D8%A6%D9%84%D8%A9+%D9%81%D9%89+%D8%A7%D9%84%D8%B2%D9%88%D8%A7%D8%AC+%D8%A7%D9%84%D9%85%D8%B3%D9%8A%D8%AD%D9%89+%D8%A7%D9%86%D8%A8%D8%A7+%D8%A8%D9%88%D9%84%D8%A7&cd=17&hl=ar&ct=clnk&gl=eg​


----------



## ABOTARBO (17 أبريل 2010)

*رد: الزواج فى العقيدة المسيحية (ملف شيق )*

*مجهود مبارك
ربنا يبارك خدمتكم
*​


----------



## asmicheal (17 أبريل 2010)

*رد: الزواج فى العقيدة المسيحية (ملف شيق )*

*للتقليل من مشاكل طلاق الأقباط* ..
*مشروع جديد يطبق على المخطوبين قبل الزواج*
*القاهرة : أعد الأنبا بولا أسقف طنطا رئيس المجلس الإكليريكي للأحوال الشخصية بالكنيسة القبطية مشروعا يطبق علي المخطوبين الأقباط قبل الزواج اختياريا حتي الحادي عشر من شهو يوليو القادم ، ويصبح هذا المشروع إجباريا علي جميع المخطوبين الأقباط في طنطا بعد هذا التاريخ ، باعتباره أسقفا لها ثم يمكن تعميمه بعد ذلك علي كل الأقباط في مصر.*
*للمرة الأولى في تاريخ الكنيسة 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


كنيسة مارى جرجس*
*يأتي ذلك للمرة الأولي في تاريخ الكنيسة القبطية الأرثوذكسية وفي محاولة للتقليل من مشاكل الطلاق لدي الأقباط الأرثوذكس وتحصين الأسرة القبطية من المصاعب قبل تكوينها عن طريق تأهيلها في فترة الخطوبة.*
*
ويبدأ هذا المشروع الذي سيطبقه الأنبا بولا علي جميع المخطوبين الأقباط في طنطا، منتصف هذا الصيف.

**سن مناسب بين الخطيببين
*
*ويتكون المشروع من ثلاثة محاور ، المحور الأول عن موضوعات تتعلق بالزواج في عظات اجتماع الشباب بالكنيسة مثل مراعاة التوافق عند الاختيار من جهة السن فعلي الخطيب ألا يكون أكبر كثيرا لأن ذلك يؤدي إلي الغيرة بعد الزواج وعدم التوافق الفكري والعاطفي ومشاكل جنسية بعد مرور فترة معينة علي الزواج بالنسبة للزوج فتكون الزوجة في سن متوسطة مما قد يسبب مشاكل زوجية.
*
*ومن ناحية أخري ، لا تكون الخطيبة هي الأكبر سنا حتي تتجنب الغيرة علي زوجها والتي تصل إلي درجة الشك في أغلب تصرفات زوجها وإحساس الزوج بكبر سنها مع الوقت مما قد يدفعه للبحث عمن تناسبه سنا وشكلا وأن يكون سن الزواج مناسبا لكلا الطرفين لأن الزواج في سن مبكرة يقلل من إمكانية تحمل المسئولية وروح المشاركة واستيعاب الآخر وقت ضعفه بالإضافة إلي ضرورة التوافق في المستوي الاجتماعي فلا يجب أن يتزوج بمن يتميز عنه اجتماعيا وعلي ألا يكون هو متميزا كثيرا عنها لأن الفوارق الطبيعية تسبب مشاكل مع الوقت بالإضافة إلي التوافق في المستوي التعليمي.*
*الفحص قبل الزواج*
*ويتمثل المحور الثاني وهو إجباري ويتعلق بالفحص الطبي السابق للزواج وغير مسموح لأي خطيبين علي الإطلاق بالزواج في الكنيسة قبل الفحص الطبي ويشير الأنبا بولا في مشروعه إلى أن الفحص الطبي يجري بصورة سرية في مكان محدد تابع للكنيسة ويمر هذا الفحص بعدة مراحل منها الفحص الظاهري للخطيبين كل منهما علي حدة، وهناك الفحص بالأشعة بأنواعها. ثم عمل التحاليل الطبية اللازمة .
*
*ثم يقوم أحد الآباء الكهنة ولابد أن يكون طبيبا سابقا بدراسة نتائج الفحوصات وعليه إبلاغ الطرف الآخر الخطيب أو الخطيبة بالنتائج إذا كانت سليمة وفي حالة إذا كان سن أحدهما أقل من 21 سنة لابد من إبلاغ ولي أمره بالنسبة لصغيرة السن بالموافقة علي الزواج وعندئذ يتم التصريح له بإجراءات الزواج في الموعد المحدد له.
*
*ويوضح الأنبا بولا أنه في حالة وجود أي مرض لأي من الخطيبين يتم إخبار الطرف الآخر السليم بمرض الخطيب أو الخطيبة وإذا وافق علي اتمام الزواج وهو علي علم بمرض الطرف الآخر يقوم بكتابة إقرار بخط يده بأنه موافق علي الزواج من الطرف الآخر علي الرغم من مرضه، وهذا حتي يتم تجنب مشاكل ما بعد الزواج لأن البعض يطلب الطلاق والحصول علي تصريح ثان بالزواج لأنه اكتشف أن الطرف الآخر خدعه قبل الزواج ولم يقل له أنه مريض وأن هذا أثر عليه فيحصل هذا الطرف علي بطلان زواج بالإضافة إلي تصريح زواج ثان.
*
*وتعود أهمية الفحص الطبي في مشروع الأنبا بولا من وجهة نظره إلي اكتشاف أي أمراض أو قصور في الحالة الصحية في سن مبكرة لأنه يندر في مصر أن نجد من يخضع نفسه للفحص الطبي الدوري وبالتالي يمكن العلاج المبكر لأي عيب أو مرض. ويشير الأنبا بولا إلي أن هذا النوع من الفحوصات أصبحت تقوم به معظم الكنائس علي مستوي الجمهورية.
الارشاد الاسري
*
*أما المحور الثالث والذي سيطبق علي جميع المخطوبين الأقباط في طنطا، وهو الإرشاد الأسري السابق للزواج وينقسم إلي ثلاثة أجزاء.
*
*ويتعلق الجزء الأول بإعداد المرشدين الأسريين، وهناك الآن ما يقرب من 36 مرشدا وحتي يتم تغطية جميع مناطق وأحياء طنطا يلزم علي الأقل إعداد 100 مرشد آخرين علي حد قول الأنبا بولا الذي وضع شروطا للمرشدين الذين سيعملون في هذه الخدمة ومنها أن يكون المرشد ناجحا أسريا واجتماعيا وألا يقل سنه عن 40 عاما ويتم إعداده من خلال تجهيزه معرفيا وعلميا بالموضوعات التي سيقوم فيها بإعداد المخطوبين بالإضافة إلي تجهيزه حرفيا ومهاريا في كيفية العمل مع المخطوبين.
*
*وعلى المرشد أن يتعامل مع الخطيبين بالحوار وليس التلقين وأن يتعامل معهم فقط دون أن يكون ذلك في لقاءات جماعية لمزيد من التركيز ولضمان الحضور من البداية والنهاية عكس ما يحدث في الاجتماعات العامة إلي جانب تدريب المرشد علي ملاحظة التصرفات المتبادلة بين الخطيبين حتي يحكم علي مدي التوافق مثل المقاطعة للآخر وعدم الاحترام المتبادل والتسلط والعصبية وغيرها.*
*الحد من مشاكل ما بعد الزواج*
*ويضع الأنبا بولا في مشروعه للحد من مشاكل ما بعد الزواج عددا من موضوعات الإرشاد الأسري يتحدث فيها المرشدون مع الخطيبين ومنها تعليم الخطيبين كيفية الحوار في الأسرة أو التواصل.. كيف أتكلم وكيف يستمع الآخر وكيف يرد، فينبغي علي من يحتاج الحوار والكلام مراعاة متي يتكلم ومتي يعرض مشكلته ومتي يعاتب وعدم الكلام عند معرفته بخطأ الآخر، وأثناء الانفعال أو الغضب والحديث في الوقت الذي يناسب الطرف الآخر والذي يريده وهو غير متعب أو مثقل نفسيا أو مشغول بشيء ما. والاهتمام بالجلوس لكتابة ما يريد أحد الأطراف أن يقوله علي أن يركز علي الحديث في موضوع محدد كل لقاء وكتابة ما سمع أو رأي وأحاسيسه ومشاعره.. ومما استنتجه عما رأي أو سمع وما يراه واجبا من أعمال أو قرارات. هذا ما يجب علي المتحدث أن يتبعه.*
*
أما المستمع فلابد أن يراعي أن يكون هدفه من الجلوس هو إراحة الطرف الآخر بالاستماع الجيد له ومحاولة إيجاد حلول مريحة والجلوس قريبا من المتكلم ومواجها له والتركيز الكامل وعدم الانشغال بأي شيء بالإضافة إلي عدم المقاطعة نهائيا. وهنا يمكن كتابة بعض الملاحظات لكي لا ينسي، والتعبير بالوجه حتي يعطي إحساسا للمتكلم بالتجاوب معه وعند الانتهاء من الحديث يبدأ المستمع في أسئلة استفسارية لأجل المزيد من المعرفة بصورة مركزة، وعند بدء المستمع في الحديث لابد أن يبدأ حديثه بالتعبير عن المشاعر الطيبة والأحاسيس.

ويشرح الأنبا بولا هذا الموضوع بأنه ينبغي علي كل طرف توطيد علاقة أسرتة بالطرف الآخر بنقل المشاعر الإيجابية من وإلي الآخر، ويتجنب شكوي الآخر لأي من العائلتين بالإضافة إلي تقديم الهدايا للعائلتين باسم الاثنين معا وعدم ترتيب أي زيارات أو مجاملات لأي من العائلتين إلا بسابق اتفاق بين الاثنين ويجب أن يراعي كل طرف مشاعر واحتياجات الآخر ولو علي حساب أي طرف من أطراف العائلة ، مؤكدا أن ما ينبغي مراعاته في العلاقة بين العائلتين ينبغي اتباعه أيضا مع الأصدقاء.

أما الموضوع الثالث في موضوعات الإرشاد الأسري للأنبا بولا فيتحدث عن الأدوار المتبادلة بين الزوجين ومنها ، مراعاة أن الرجل رأس الأسرة وأن المرأة قلبها النابض بالحب وأن رئاسة الرجل لا تلغي فكرة مساواة المرأة بالرجل وعدم تشبه الرجل في علاقته بزوجته داخل البيت بوالديه لأن الظروف تغيرت والأعباء ازدادت وتحتاج المرأة لمشاركة الرجل لها داخل البيت والمرونة في تقسيم الأعباء المنزلية لأن ما يناسب رجلا لا يناسب آخر ونفس الأمر في حالة التنفيذ بمعني في حالة مرض طرف يقوم الآخر بحب بالقيام بمهامه قدر الإمكان والتغيير في الأعباء المنزلية بين الحين والآخر وفقا للمتغيرات الأسرية .

ومن ضمن الأساليب التي يضعها الأنبا بولا في مشروعه للحد من مشاكل ما بعد الزواج والتي قد ينتج عنها حدوث الطلاق هو عدد من الاستبيانات يقوم بدراستها المرشدون ويضعونها أمام المخطوبين في بداية حديثهم معهما، وفي نهاية الحديث حتي يعرف كل طرف الآخر علي حقيقته، ومن ضمن هذا الاستبيانات 'استبيان' كيف نعد أنفسنا لزواج ناجح'، وفي هذه الاستبيانات يتم الإجابة عليه من خلال وضع علامة صح أو خطأ.. ومن ضمن الأسئلة:
من أفضل مؤشرات النجاح في الزواج هو عمر الخطيبين.

وأفضل علاقات الخطوبة والزواج هي تلك تلك التي يقضي فيها الطرفان كل وقت فراغهما سويا.
اختلاف القيم والمباديء قد يؤدي إلي مشاكل بين الطرفين.

وفي تصريح خاص لجريدة " آخر ساعة"  حول كون المشروع إجباري علي الأقباط بعد الحادي عشر من يوليو القادم أشار الأنبا بولا أن المشروع إجباري لصالح الأقباط ، فنحن نريد الأفضل وليس الأسهل.

أثارت قرارات أصدرتها المحكمة الادارية العليا حول زواج وطلاق الاقباط ردود فعل واسعة في الأوساط المسيحية، ففي حين رحبت به الطائفة الإنجيلية، أبدي الأرثوذكس والكاثوليك اعتراضهما عليه بوصفه تدخلاً في شئون الكنيسة والشريعة المسيحية.

يأتي هذا المشروع بعد أن أصدرت المحكمة حكما بحق القضاء المدني بتطليق المسيحيين على الرغم من اعتراض الكنيسة القبطية التي تعتبر ذلك حقا دينيا محصورا بها .

وأيدت المحكمة الإدارية العليا أيضاً الحكم الصادر من محكمة القضاء الإداري بمجلس الدولة بإلزام الكنيسة المصرية بإستخراج تصريح زواج للمسيحي المطلق من زوجته ‏.‏

ومنح الحكم عشرات الآلاف من الأقباط المتنازعين قضائيا مع الكنيسة الحق في الزواج الثاني من دون إذن البابا الذي يرفض الاعتراف بهذا الزواج .

وتعود حيثيات القضية إلى أن محكمة القضاء الاداري كانت قضت العام الماضي بتطليق عاطف كرلس وهو مسيحي قبطي من زوجته, الا ان الكنيسة القبطية رفضت الاقرار بذلك ومنحه اذنا بالزواج بأخرى. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


البابا شنودة بطريق الكرازة المرقسية

وكان بابا الإسكندرية وبطريرك الكرازة المرقسية البابا شنودة الثالث قد طعن أمام المحكمة الإدارية العليا المصرية على حكم سبق وأصدرته محكمة القضاء الإداري منذ أشهر عدة بأحقية عاطف كيرلس بالحصول على تصريح بالزواج الثاني لأن جميع الأديان السماوية لم تمنع ذلك .

وقال البابا في طعنه:" إن الزواج عند الأقباط زواج كنسي ديني لا طلاق فيه إلا لعلة الزنا، إلا أن المحكمة رفضت طعن البابا وأكدت أحقية الأقباط في الزواج الثاني وألزمت الكنيسة بإصدار التصاريح الخاصة بذلك ".

ووفقا لما ورد بجريدة "الاهرام" المصرية قضت المحكمة برئاسة المستشار السيد نوفل رئيس المجلس برفض الطعن المقدم من البابا شنودة ضد حكم القضاء الإداري بأحقية المسيحي المطلق في الزواج بأخري‏.

وقالت المحكمة في حيثيات حكمها طبقا لما ورد بجريدة "السياسة" الكويتية :" إنها استندت الى لائحة الاقباط الارثوذكس التي اعتمدها المجلس الملي العام عام 1938 والتي جعلت من أسباب الطلاق إساءة احد الزوجين معاشرة الآخر والإخلال الجسيم بواجباته نحوه مما يؤدي الى استحكام النفور بين الجانبين ".

وأوضحت المحكمة أن الفرقة بين كيرلس وزوجته استمرت لمدة ثلاث سنوات متتالية وبصدور حكم التطليق لا يكون ثمة زواج قائم وبالتالي لا يكون هناك مانع من زواجه.

وقد أكد الباحث القبطي الدكتور جمال عبد الملاك لشبكة الاخبار العربية "محيط" أن القرار يتسق مع لائحة الاقباط الارثوذكس التي اعتدها المجلس الملي العام عام 1938 والمعدلة عام 1955 الذي أقر أقر ثماني حالات يجوز فيها تطليق المسيحي ، فالمحكمة في أي حالة من هذه الحالات تحكم بالطلاق . فالحكم صحيح قانونا ويجب تطبيقه فورا، وإذا كان هناك تناقض فالتناقض شكلي وليس موضوعي.*





المصدر 



http://209.85.129.132/search?q=cach...اج+المسيحى+انبا+بولا&cd=1&hl=ar&ct=clnk&gl=eg​


----------



## asmicheal (17 أبريل 2010)

*رد: الزواج فى العقيدة المسيحية (ملف شيق )*

*الأنبا بولا: ارفض تمامًا الزواج مع إيقاف التنفيذ لخطورته!*



*





 أخبار وتقارير من مراسلينا *


كتبت: ماريا ألفي – خاص الأقباط متحدون
خلال برنامج "بيت على الصخر" وجّه إلى الأنبا *بولا* أسقف طنطا مشكلة من إحدى الأشخاص وهي (تزوج شخص منذ 19 سنة ومنذ أربع سنوات سافر للخارج لأسباب مادية وخلال هذه الفترة تعرفت زوجته على شاب ومارست معه الرذيلة وهذا الكلام وصله وهو بالخارج ولكنه تحقق من صحته، فذهب إلى أب الكاهن حتى ينهي هذا الموضوع وبالفعل ندمت زوجته وقررت ألا تفعل ذلك ثانية ولكن للأسف كررت الزوجة ممارسة الرذيلة مع هذا الشاب لمرات 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




كثيرة، وجميع أهالي المنطقة امسكوا بها وجعلوها تمضي على ورقة تثبت فيها ما فعلته وحضر بعدها الأب الكاهن وأخذ هذه الورقة من أهالي المنطقة ولكنها للأسف ما زالت تكرر هذه الأفعال السيئة ومن حزن الزوج حاول الانتحار مرتين).

وأشار الزوج إلى أنه ذهب للأب الكاهن لكي يعطيه الورقة ليرفع بها قضية طلاق ولكن الأب الكاهن صرح له بأنه قام بتقطيع هذه الورقة وقال له: إن هذه المرأة أمام الله ليست زوجته وأكد الزوج أنه يريد أن يطلقها ولا يفكر في *الزواج* ثانية!! 
وكانت نصيحة الأنبا *بولا* في هذه المشكلة ألا يطلق زوجته ما دام الزوج لا يفكر ثانية في *الزواج* حتى لا يضيع مستقبل ابنته ولكن الأنبا *بولا* أكد أنه من حق هذا الشخص أن يطلق ولكنه يقدم ذلك كنصيحة له.
ووجه الأنبا *بولا* رسالة لجميع الناس وهي إن كل إنسان يجب أن يستفيد من هذه المأساة، فهناك شخصًا ما سافر بحثًا عن المال ولزيادة الدخل فماذا كانت النتيجة؟؟

وصرح الأنبا *بولا* قائلاً: "أخاطب كل زواج يجب أن يكون هو وزوجته في نفس البلد وألا يترك الزوج زوجته بعد *الزواج*، موضحًا أنه من الممكن أن يسافر شاب ليكون نفسه بعد *الزواج* ولكن عليه بعد *الزواج* أن يكتفي بما كونه أو تكون زوجته معه.
وأخيرًا أكد الأنبا *بولا* لأنه يرفض *الزواج* مع إيقاف التنفيذ فمن الممكن أن تضبط الزوجة نفسها ولكن من الممكن ألا يستطيع الزوج أن يضبط نفسه والعكس صحيح، بالنسبة للمرأة. وأكد الأنبا *بولا* إن *الزواج* يعني استقرار للزوج والزوجة في منزل واحد.... "فماذا ينتفع الإنسان لو ربح العالم كله وخسر نفسه"؟؟!




المصدر 


http://209.85.129.132/search?q=cache:qgqMKMG8wHwJ:www.sakhraa.org/vb/showthread.php%3Ft%3D10320+%D9%85%D8%B4%D8%A7%D9%83%D9%84+%D8%A7%D9%84%D8%B2%D9%88%D8%A7%D8%AC+%D8%A7%D9%84%D9%85%D8%B3%D9%8A%D8%AD%D9%89+%D8%A7%D9%86%D8%A8%D8%A7+%D8%A8%D9%88%D9%84%D8%A7&cd=8&hl=ar&ct=clnk&gl=eg


----------



## asmicheal (17 أبريل 2010)

*رد: الزواج فى العقيدة المسيحية (ملف شيق )*

 *نيافه الأنبا بولا: الرجال أكثر غلبًا من النساء* 

أوضح نيافة الأنبا *بولا* "أسقف طنطا" أن النشأة من أحد أسباب عدم وجود قدرة للمغفرة عند الشخص، حيث أشار إلى أنه من الممكن أن يكون هذا الشخص لم يتدرب في نشأته على الحب والتسامح والغفران ولهذا تأثيره بعد *الزواج*.
كان ذلك خلال برنامج بيت على الصخر المقدم عبر فضائية "سي تي في" حول موضوع الغفران.
وقال نيافته أن الغفران عملية حتمية وضرورية، حيث أننا في الصلاة الربانية نقول جميعًا "اغفر لنا ذنوبنا كما نغفر نحن أيضًا للمذنبين إلينا"، وأشار أن التعليق الوحيد لرب المجد في الصلاة الربانية هو ضرورة الغفران.
كما أكد أن شريك الحياة هو الأولى بالغفران حيث أنه هو الذي يتحمل اخطاءك، فالشخص الذي يحب يستطيع أن يستوعب الآخر بطباعه وعاداته وتقاليده وأخطاءه أيضًا والذي لا يفعل ذلك فمحبته للآخر تكون مهزوزة.​

وفيما يخص رد الفعل عندما يتضح لشخص أن الآخر أخطا في حقه أوضح نيافته أنه يجب أن يوضع في الاعتبار نوع الخطأ ودرجة الخطأ، كما أوضح أن الكل يخطئ ولكن بدرجات متفاوتة ويجب أن يكون رد الفعل به تبرير وليس توبيخ.
كما ذكر أن هناك أخطاء يمكن تجاوزها وهناك ما لا يمكن تجاوزه، وأكد أنه لا يجب على الفرد أن يتعامل مع المخطأ في وقت حدوث الخطأ حيث أن رد الفعل سيكون به انفعال، لذلك يجب أن يكون هناك ضبط للنفس وأن يهدأ الشخص قليلاً ويفكر كثيرًا حتى يتحاشى وقوعه في الخطأ.
وأشار إلى أنه على الشخص أن يمرر الأخطاء غير المقصودة وغير المتكررة والمتعلقة بطبيعة في الآخر، إلى جانب الأخطاء التي يكون للآخر دور فيها والأخطاء المرتبطة بالجهاز العصبي، أما إذا كانت هناك أخطاء تتمثل في الخيانة المتكررة مع عدم الرغبة في التغيير فلا يجب أن يستمروا وعليهم بسرعة التوجه إلى المجلس الإكليريكي.
وأكد بضرورة وجود نوع من الحوار قبل اتخاذ القرار، فلا بد للشخص أن يسمع للآخر والدوافع التي أدت لوقوعه في الخطأ، كما أنه من حق الآخر أن يدافع عن نفسه.
وقال أن من لا يستطيع الغفران في وقت الخطوبة التي تمتلئ بالمشاعر والعواطف، فمن المستحيل أن يغفر بعد *الزواج* حيث المسئولية ومشاكل الحياة.
كما ذكر أنه إذا كان الطرفين مخطئين فعلى الرجل أن يبادر هو بالصلح وأن يرضي زوجته، لأنه هو رأس المنزل كما شبهه الكتاب المقدس، وفي هذا قال أن "الرجال أكثر غلبًا من النساء".​ 
وخلال البرنامج وُجه إليه "إيميل" يحمل مشكلة لفتاة تزوجت في سن 27 سنة من طبيب نفسي يكبرها بـ13 سنة، وأوضحت أنها بعد ذلك حصلت على بطلان زواج من المجلس الإكليريكي للعلة، ولكن المحكمة رفضت أن تعطيها حكم بالبطلان المدني، وعندما ذهبت للمجلس لمساعدتها واعطاءها ورقة تفيد البطلان رفض المجلس، كما ذكرت أن الحل أمامها هو رفع قضية طلاق ولكنها في ظل التعديلات الجديدة يصعب عليها أخذ حكم بالطلاق.
وفي هذا أوضح الأنبا *بولا* أن التعديلات التي تمت لم تمس البطلان ولكنها متعلقه بالطلاق، والمحامين في كثير من الأحيان يفضلوا تقصير الطريق عليهم بإعطاء نصيحة بإحضار ورقة من المجلس يفيد البطلان.
ولكنه أكد أن المحكمة تعتبر هذا تدخلاً من الكنيسة، ومن حق المحكمة أن تطلب تقرير يفيد البطلان ولكن في هذه الحالة لم تطلب المحكمة ورفضت أن تأخذ من المجلس تقريرًا، وهذا وراءه علامات استفهام –على حد قوله​


المصدر ​ 

http://209.85.129.132/search?q=cache:cYHhcDjv_kIJ:www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php%3Ft%3D129017+%D9%85%D8%B4%D8%A7%D9%83%D9%84+%D8%A7%D9%84%D8%B2%D9%88%D8%A7%D8%AC+%D8%A7%D9%84%D9%85%D8%B3%D9%8A%D8%AD%D9%89+%D8%A7%D9%86%D8%A8%D8%A7+%D8%A8%D9%88%D9%84%D8%A7&cd=15&hl=ar&ct=clnk&gl=eg​


----------



## asmicheal (17 أبريل 2010)

*رد: الزواج فى العقيدة المسيحية (ملف شيق )*






 
كتبت: ماريا ألفي – خاص الأقباط متحدون
قام برنامج بيت على الصخر المقدم عبر فضائية "سي تي في" بفتح ملف خاص "بالصعايدة"، وكان أول موضوع به خاص بموضوع "ختان الإناث".
وفي هذا أوضح نيافة الأنبا *بولا* "أسقف طنطا وتوابعها" أن أول مرة تعامل مع الصعايدة كان خلال فترة الجيش، أن أول شيء جذبه إليهم هي لغتهم، والصعايدة يتميزون بالشهامة وقوة الإرادة والانتماء للكنيسة العائلة أكثر من مواطنين بحري.


وبالنسبة لموضوع ختان الإناث ذكر الأنبا *بولا* انه يحب أن يسلط الضوء اولاً على الكتاب المقدس وما جاء به يخص هذا الموضوع، حيث أن الكتاب المقدس ذكر [URL="http://www.senksar.com/vb/showthread.php?t=49758"]الختان [/URL]ولكن فيما يخص الولد فقط ولم يتعرض إطلاقًا لختان الإناث، وكانت البداية مع أبينا ابراهيم حيث العهد بينه وبين الله وقد تم اختتان اسحق [URL="http://www.senksar.com/vb/showthread.php?t=49758"]في [/URL]اليوم الثامن كما أمره الله.
وأضاف الانبا *بولا* أن [URL="http://www.senksar.com/vb/showthread.php?t=49758"]الختان [/URL]بالنسبة للصبي لا يؤثر بالسلب بل يؤثر بالإيجاب على قدرته الجنسية، كما انه مرتبط بشيء رمزي ألا وهو أنه مذكور بالكتاب المقدس "بدون سفك دماء لا تُغفر الخطايا"، ويعتبر [URL="http://www.senksar.com/vb/showthread.php?t=49758"]الختان [/URL]رمزًا لسفك الدماء والصبي رمزًا للسيد المسيح.

كما أكد الانبا *بولا* أن الرغبة الجنسية سواء للولد أو البنت تبدأ بالعقل والحواس وبعد ذلك بالأعضاء التناسلية، حيث أن وظيفة الأعضاء التناسلية هي الإشباع، وفي عملية [URL="http://www.senksar.com/vb/showthread.php?t=49758"]الختان [/URL]لا يتم منع الرغبة أو الانحراف ولكن يتم قتل الإشباع الجنسي، وهذا من أكثر المشاكل التي تحدث نتيجة لهذا الأمر، وبذلك فإن الوالدين يقومون بظلم الفتاة طوال حياتها بل ظلم زوجها أيضًا عندما يعرضون بناتهم لعملية الختان، فلا نفع للبنت [URL="http://www.senksar.com/vb/showthread.php?t=49758"]في [/URL]هذا الأمر ولا عفة لها بل هذه عادة موروثة ومبررة ولكن وفق معرفة خاطئة وقاصرة.
كما صرح نيافته أن للختان أضرار نفسية وهي أنه يتم اختتان البنت [URL="http://www.senksar.com/vb/showthread.php?t=49758"]في [/URL]مرحلة الإدراك وليس [URL="http://www.senksar.com/vb/showthread.php?t=49758"]في [/URL]مرحلة مبكرة كما يحدث للولد، وبذلك تكون الفتاة قد أدركت وعاشت أحداث مشرط وسكينه ومقص يقص نفسية البنت قبل جسدها، كما أنه يتكون عندالفتاة حاجز نفسي يمنعها من ممارسة الحياة الزوجية نتيجة لعملية الختان.
وأضاف نيافته أنه من المشاكل التي يحدثها [URL="http://www.senksar.com/vb/showthread.php?t=49758"]الختان [/URL]للفتاة عدم وصولها للإشباع الجنسي أو التأخر [URL="http://www.senksar.com/vb/showthread.php?t=49758"]في [/URL]الوصول إليه، إلى جانب حدوث أمراض جسدية للفتاة حيث أن عملية [URL="http://www.senksar.com/vb/showthread.php?t=49758"]الختان [/URL]من الممكن أن تسبب التهابات وبمرور الوقت مع عدم وعي الوالدين يتحول إلى عقم فيما بعد، كما أن [URL="http://www.senksar.com/vb/showthread.php?t=49758"]الختان [/URL][URL="http://www.senksar.com/vb/showthread.php?t=49758"]في [/URL]كثير من الأحيان يعمل على [URL="http://www.senksar.com/vb/showthread.php?t=49758"]انحراف [/URL]البنت على عكس ما تم كم أجله، حيث أن الزوجة لا تشعر بالإشباع مع زوجها متخيلة أن السبب منه فلتجأ لمن هو اصغر سنًا.

وذكر الأنبا *بولا* أنه يتوقع ان إذاعة هذه الحلقة من البرنامج ستنتج ثورة رافضة لختان الإناث، كما توجه نيافته بالشكر للكنيسة وللمجلس القومي للمرأة والمجلس القومي للأمومة والطفولة لاهتمامهم بهذا الموضوع محاولتهم تغيير المفاهيم الخاطئة بالنسبة لموضوع ختان الإناث.
ومن خلال مشاركة جمهور المشاهدين بالاستديو أكد أحد المشاهدين أن 95% من المشاكل الموجودة والتي تؤدي إلى الطلاق ترجع إلى الختان، فيما أوضحت سيدة أخرى أنها اخذت ابنتها لطبيب وصرح لها أنه قام بعملية تجميل لابنتها ولكن [URL="http://www.senksar.com/vb/showthread.php?t=49758"]في [/URL]الحقيقة قام بعملية ختان لها، وأكد الأنبا *بولا* أن هذا الطبيب يحمل فكر متطرف وأنه خدع هذه السيدة بهذه الكلمة.
كما أوضح أحد الحاضرين أنه يجب تنقية المجتمع القبطي من العادات والثقافات والتقاليد الموجودة بالمجتمع.
وختامًا فيما يخص هذا الموضوع أكد الانبا *بولا* أن شعار "لا لختان الإناث" هو صوت الكنيسة بصفة عامة.

وخلال البرنامج توجهت ضيفة بالاستديو لتسرد مشكلتها للأنبا *بولا*، فهي سيدة تزوجت [URL="http://www.senksar.com/vb/showthread.php?t=49758"]في [/URL]عمر 26 سنة من رجل [URL="http://www.senksar.com/vb/showthread.php?t=49758"]في [/URL]عمر الأربعين وكانت فترة الخطوبة 15 يوم فقط وبعد ذلك اكتشفت أنه نصاب وهو شخص عاطل لا يعمل، واوضحت انها متزوجة منذ ثلاث سنوات ولكنها ظلت مع زوجها 20 يومًا فقط وتوجهت بعدها للمجلس وفتحت ملف لها هناك. 
وكان رد الأنبا *بولا* حيال هذه المشكلة أن فارق السن وفترة الخطوبة القصيرة [URL="http://www.senksar.com/vb/showthread.php?t=49758"]سببًا [/URL]كافيًا لوجود مثل هذه المشكلة، وقال لها بأن تتابع الملف [URL="http://www.senksar.com/vb/showthread.php?t=49758"]في [/URL]المجلس وهذا بالنسبة للشق الكنسي، أما الأهم هو الشق المدني الذي يحتاج إلى إجراءات، وأكد أنها لا تستطيع أن تاخذ تصريح للزواج إلا بعد الحكم لها بالبطلان أولاً.


المصدر 


http://209.85.129.132/search?q=cache:ul2Rca0nYvEJ:www.senksar.com/vb/showthread.php%3Fp%3D100906+%D9%85%D8%B4%D8%A7%D9%83%D9%84+%D8%A7%D9%84%D8%B2%D9%88%D8%A7%D8%AC+%D8%A7%D9%84%D9%85%D8%B3%D9%8A%D8%AD%D9%89+%D8%A7%D9%86%D8%A8%D8%A7+%D8%A8%D9%88%D9%84%D8%A7&cd=25&hl=ar&ct=clnk&gl=eg​


----------



## asmicheal (17 أبريل 2010)

*رد: الزواج فى العقيدة المسيحية (ملف شيق )*



كتبت : ماريا ألفي – خاص الأقباط متحدون
صرح الأنبا *بولا* "أسقف طنطا وتوابعها" خلال برنامج بيت على الصخر المقدم عبر فضائية "سي تي في"، أن هناك أنواع كثيرة للشك ولكن أخطرها هو الشك المرضي، حيث أنه سيكون شك في كل أحد وفي كل أمر وهذه حالة مرضية لا بد من علاجها.
كما أوضح نيافته أن هناك أسباب كثيرة لحدوث الشك، وهي إما لخبرة الفرد الشخصية كما أن يكون للشخص علاقات كثيرة قبل *الزواج* أدت إلى فقدانه للثقة في النساء، أو خبرات الشخص العائلية حيث أن للنشأة دور في وجود الشك عند الفرد وخاصة إذا كان تربى في بيئة تصاعد فيها الشك بين أفراد الأسرة، كما أن مظهر الزوجة وتصرفاتها سبب في وجود نوع من الشك وخاصة إذا كان مظهر الزوجة وتصرفاتها لا يتلائم مع طبيعة المجتمع أو المستوى الاجتماعي الذي يعيشون فيه.
كما أن طبيعة عمل الشخص من أسباب الشك، مثل أن يعمل شخص في ملهى ليلي أو ضابط الآداب مثلا، فمثل هؤلاء يكونون أكثر شكًا لأنهم يتعاملون مع نوعيات وأشكال مختلفة من البشر.
وأكد الأنبا *بولا* أن كل هذه الأنواع من الشك قابلة للعلاج، ولكن الشك المرضي يلزمه علاج طبي ولا بد أولا أن يعترف الشخص أنه مريض ويعاني من شك مرضي مزمن حتى يسهل علاجه.

وعلى الزوجة إذا كان مرتبطة بإنسان شكاك أن تفعل الآتي:
1- تراعي مظهرها وتصرفاتها.
2- تكون أكثر حشمة وتدقيقًا في ملابسها، بل تشرك زوجها في اختيار ملابسها بطريق غير مباشر لتنمية الإحساس بالثقة لديه.
3- أن تكون صريحة وواضحة مع زوجها ولا تخفي شيئًا عنه.
4- أن تتعامل الزوجة مع الجنس الآخر في وجود الزوج وفي الحدود التي يسمح بها.

كما أكد الأنبا *بولا* على أن الشك أقل خطورة في نتائجه من الثقة العمياء، حيث أن الشخص إذا كان يثق بالآخر ثقة عمياء وفوجئ بعكس ذلك فسيكون ذلك بمثابة صدمة كبيرة من الصعب الخروج منها، لذلك على الفرد أن يكون مهيأ لخطأ الطرف الآخر ولكن في حدود.

وخلال البرنامج اتصل أحد المشاهدين من أسوان هاتفيًا ليروي مأساته للأنبا *بولا*، حيث أن هذا الشخص قام بكتابة ما يملك لزوجته بناء على طلبها (ورشة وشقة)، وفي ذات يوم عاد من عمله ليسأل أولاده عن زوجته ولكنهم لم يعرفوا أين هي، فقام بالسؤال عليها عند جميع أقاربه وأقاربها ولكن لم يعرف أحد عنها شيئًا، فلجأ إلى الكنيسة والأب الكاهن نصحه بعمل محضر في قسم الشرطة ولكن دون فائدة، وأكد أنه لا يعرف عنها أي شيء منذ 4 سنوات، وقامت الزوجة ببيع الورشة والشقة، ومصيره هو وأولاده الثلاثة الآن هو الشارع، واخيرًا طلب هذا الرجل أنه يأخذ حكم بالطلاق.
فأجابه الأنبا *بولا* قائلاً أن الرب بكل تأكيد لن يترك الرجل لطيبة قلبه، وأن الرب بكل تأكيد سيعوضه مثلما عوض أيوب.
كما أن المجلس سيمنحه تصريح لزواج ثان بعدما يقدم كل الأوراق من الكنيسة التي تفيد اختفاء زوجته، فمن الممكن أن تكون الزوجة ارتبطت بشخص غير مسيحي مثلاً.



المصدر 

http://209.85.129.132/search?q=cache:4qW9vCnsbx4J:www.copts-united.com/article.php%3FI%3D362%26A%3D14461+%D9%85%D8%B4%D8%A7%D9%83%D9%84+%D8%A7%D9%84%D8%B2%D9%88%D8%A7%D8%AC+%D8%A7%D9%84%D9%85%D8%B3%D9%8A%D8%AD%D9%89+%D8%A7%D9%86%D8%A8%D8%A7+%D8%A8%D9%88%D9%84%D8%A7&cd=23&hl=ar&ct=clnk&gl=eg


----------



## asmicheal (17 أبريل 2010)

*رد: الزواج فى العقيدة المسيحية (ملف شيق )*




* الأمومة هي العلاقة الوحيدة المعطاءة بلا حدود ولا تنتظر المقابل.
* أطالب الأبناء بالاهتمام بالأمهات وألا يتنصلوا من أمهاتهن بعد *الزواج*.
كتبت: أماني موسى – خاص الأقباط متحدون

في حلقة خاصة عن الأمومة بمناسبة عيد الأم، عبّر نيافة الأنبا *بولا* من خلال برنامج "بيت على الصخر" المقدم عَبر فضائية "سي تي في"، عن عظمة الأمومة وسموها عن أي نوع من العلاقات الأخرى، مؤكدًا إن الأمومة محبة باذلة حقيقية لا تنتظر المقابل، وتتخطى كل الحواجز وغير مرتبطة بالإنجاب من عدمه، وأكد أن وجودها غير قاصر على الإنسان فقط لوجود المشاعر البشرية الطبيعية بل تجدها أيضًا في الحيوان وحتى بالحيوانات المفترسة (كما الإنسان تمامًا).
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



مضيفًا: إن الأمومة في مفهومها الصحيح لا تقتصر فقط على مَن أنجبن بل لكل مَن تمتعت بقلب رحيم، عطوف، معطاء، يرفق ويحنو، ولذا نحن ننحني احترامًا وتقديرًا لكل مَن تتمتع بروح الأمومة حتى لو لم تتزوج بعد وحتى لو لم تنجب بعد.
وطالب الأبناء بإكرام أمهاتهم طوال رحلة حياتهم، وتحملهم في مرحلة الشيخوخة وتقديم جزء لهن مما قاموا بتقديمه سابقًا، قائلاً: أكرم أمك وقدّم لها كل احترام.

ونوّه لأهمية الخضوع للأم، مستشهدًا بقول سليمان الحكيم: أخضع لمشورة أمك، مستكملاً حديثه بمطالبة الأبناء بضرورة تعلم لغة الحوار مع الأم بشكل كريم، وشدد على أهمية كلمات الشكر لها لأجل كل ما تقوم به لراحة أبنائها.
وحول زواج الأبناء وابتعادهم عن أمهاتهم، أكد نيافته على ضرورة الاهتمام بالأم ورعايتها حتى بعد الانفصال عنها والارتباط بشريك الحياة، مستكملاً: أقول للمتزوجين أكرموا أمهاتكم وسددوا احتياجاتها، فزواجك يا بني لا يعني التنصل من المسئولية عن الأم، والغير أمين والغير وَفي لأمه في شيخوختها ومرضها لن يكون أفضل حالاً مع زوجته، مشددًا بقوله: اهتم بأمك وتواصل معها يوميًا حتى بعد *الزواج*، فالأم تمنح الكثير لأبنائها ولذا الاهتمام بها في الكبر أقل ما يمكن تقديمه لها جزاء تعبها مع الأولاد.
ووجّه حديثه لزوجات الأبناء قائلاً: وطدي علاقتك بأسرة زوجك ووالدته على الأخص قبل *الزواج*، مكملاً: فلن تنشأ علاقة طيبة بين الكنة وحماتها بعد *الزواج* إن لم تكن موجودة بالأساس في بداية الارتباط، مؤكدًا على أن هناك بعض الأمور البسيطة واللمسات الحانية من زوجة الابن والابن التي تفرق كثيرًا مع الأمهات.

وحول انشغال الأبناء بعد *الزواج* بالظروف الحياتية وبعدهم عن أمهاتهم، قال الأنبا *بولا*: بأنه من أهم عناصر تكريم الأمهات ورد الجميل هو السؤال عنها والاهتمام بها حتى ولو كنت تعاني من أزمات ومشاكل الحياة، فكن بجوار أمك وقت الاحتياج وسدد هذا الاحتياج، مضيفًا: فالرب أعطانا خير مثال على ذلك إذ وهو في قمة الألم على الصليب لم ينسى أمه والاهتمام بشأنها وأوصىَ يوحنا تلميذه بها، فلا تتعذر أبني بالانشغال ودوامة الحياة، فحين تمرض أذهب بها إلى المستشفى، وحين تكون وحيدة لا تتركها تعاني بل أهتم بها وآنس وحدتها، وغير ذلك من تلك الأمور الهامة.
وأكمل حديثه عن إكرام الأم موصيًا بضرورة إكرام الأم واحترامها أمام الغير، فلا تقوم بإحراج أمك أمام الآخرين، ودلل على أهمية إكرام الأمهات أمام الآخرين بمثال من الكتاب المقدس، عن عرس قانا الجليل حين طلبت مريم العذراء من الرب أن يملأ لهم الأجران بالشراب وفعل كرغبتها رغم أن ساعة معجزاته لم تكن قد أتت بعد، ولكنه إكرامًا لها فعل.

وأوصىَ بضرورة احترم الأم في شيخوختها وألا يخجل أبنائها منها أو من ضعف ذاكرتها أو سلوكياتها بشكل غير سليم، وقال: أفعل معها يا بني كما فعلت معك وأنت صغير واحتملتك كثيرًا، مضيفًا: لو أكرمت أمك أمام الناس سترتفع بصلواتها وتُكرَم في عيني الرب.
وأكد على أن المسئولية الملقاة اليوم على عاتق الأم مختلفة وجسيمة حيث اختلاف الأجيال ومتطلبات التربية الأكثر صعوبة الآن.
وطالب الخدام والخادمات بالكنائس بعمل حصر للآباء والأمهات الذين لم يُرزَقوا بأولاد والحرص على مشاركتهم والاهتمام بهم وتقديم هدايا لهن بعيد الأم، قائلاً: أناشد السيدات اللواتي لم ينجبن بالذهاب لملاجئ الأيتام والاهتمام بالأطفال الموجودين هناك، مستكملاً: أنتي أم بلا أبناء وهم أبناء بلا أمهات، وكلاً منكم لديه ما يكمل نقص الآخر، أدعوكن للتجربة وستشعرن باستمتاع أكثر من الأمهات بالجسد.
وعلى الجانب الآخر طالب أيضًا بضرورة الاهتمام بالأولاد والبنات الذين فقدوا أمهاتهم ومحاولة تعويض وسد ذلك النقص بالاهتمام بهم من قِبل الخدام والخادمات.

وبكت أحد الأمهات من قسوة أولادها عليها بعدما تزوجوا حيث تركوها ولم يهتموا بها أو بالسؤال عنها، وطلبت من الرب أن يحنن قلبهم عليها كمان كانت هي حنونة عليهم طوال مراحل حياتهم.
وأكد البعض أن قيمة الأم الحقيقية لا يدركها إلا مَن فقدها، حيث كثيرون لا يهتمون بأمهاتهم ولا يدركون قيمتها بحياتهم إلا بعد الرحيل.
وأختتم نيافته الحديث: أقول لكل أم (ما زرعتيه من حب وعطاء ستحصديه، ولو لم تحصديه على الأرض سيكون لكِ مضاعف بالسماء، وأوصي الأبناء بالبر بأمهاتهن بالجسد وأيضًا أمهاتهن بالروح وكل مَن ساهم في تكوين شخصيتهم وتنميتها وكان لهم سندًا بالحياة


المصدر 

http://209.85.129.132/search?q=cache:rEaFOaQscX4J:www.coptics-beba.com/vb/showthread.php%3Ft%3D1697+%D9%85%D8%B4%D8%A7%D9%83%D9%84+%D8%A7%D9%84%D8%B2%D9%88%D8%A7%D8%AC+%D8%A7%D9%84%D9%85%D8%B3%D9%8A%D8%AD%D9%89+%D8%A7%D9%86%D8%A8%D8%A7+%D8%A8%D9%88%D9%84%D8%A7&cd=31&hl=ar&ct=clnk&gl=eg


----------



## asmicheal (17 أبريل 2010)

*رد: الزواج فى العقيدة المسيحية (ملف شيق )*

فترة الخطوبة وأهميتها في إنجاح *الزواج* 


ac​


الكاتب: الأنبا *بولا* أسقف طنطا وتوابعها ​











فترة


الخطوبة أقدس من أن تستخدم لأجل اللهو والمرح والمتعة. وأهم من أن تكرس


للرومانسية ومظاهر الحب السلبية، ومجالها أوسع من أن ينحصر كل خطيب في فلك


الآخر منعزلا عن الجميع: [الأسرة والكنيسة والعمل].


لذا تهتم الكنيسة


في تأكيد حتمية إعلان الخطوبة قبل *الزواج* وتهتم الكنيسة بتحديد حد أدنى


لفترة الخطوبة لا تقل عن أربعين يوماً، بل والتقارب مع عائلتا الطرفين بل


ومجتمع كل منهما.


وتعمل الكنيسة جاهدة على الاهتمام بالخطبين في هذه الفترة من خلال:


+ الاجتماعات العامة المخصصة لهذه الفترة والتى يخدم ويتكلم فيها أناس متخصصون.


+ جلسات الإرشاد الخاصة بكل خطبين، وفقاً لمنهج مدروس لتهيئة وإعداد الخطيبين، لحياة زوجية ناجحة.


ويرجع ذلك لأهمية هذه الفترة والتى تؤثر بفاعلية في نجاح *الزواج* من عدمه:


+ فلا ينبغي أن تترك الكنيسة الخطبين يغرقا في رومانسية العلاقة في هذه الفترة، ويأهملا أعمال العقل للتفكير في المستقبل.


+ ولا ينبغي أن نتركهما ينشغلان بإعداد بيت الزوجية والتفكير في كل صغيرة وكبيرة فيه، دون التفكير في تنمية علاقتهما ببعض.


أولاً: مميزات فترة الخطوبة


(1 ) تعرف كل طرف على الآخر عن قرب للوصول التقارب السابق للوحدانية في *الزواج*:


فالخروج


المتكرر، والتعامل لمرات كثيرة يكشف لكل طرف ايجابيات وسلبيات الآخر،


وأوجه الاختلاف العديدة حيث أن كل طرف منهما نتاج وثمرة لمجتمع مختلف عن


مجتمع الآخر في كثير من الأمور، وطبيعة كل منهما تشكلت وفقاً لعوامل كثيرة


مختلفة عن الأخر. فلكل شخص منا شخصيته الفريدة التى يتميز بها في الكثير


من الأمور عن الآخرين.


ومع كثرة التعامل نكتشف أوجه الاختلاف ونسعى


للتأقلم معها، وأتغير ما يمكن تغيره. ويضاف إلى ذلك أن الرجل يختلف عن


المرأة في كثير من الأمور، ويحتاج كل طرف أن يعرف طبيعة الجنس الآخر،


وكيفية التعامل معه، فلا ينبغي أن يتعامل الخطيب مع خطيبته بخشونة تعامله


مع أصدقائه، أو أخوته الذكور، فلقد قيل عن المرأة: "كذلكم أيها الرجال


ساكنين بحسب الفطنة مع الإناء النسائي كالأضعف ....." (1 بط 3 :7). وهكذا


لا ينبغي أن تتعامل الخطيبة مع خطيبها كتعامل مع صديقتها، فعليها مراعاة


التعامل معه بما يتناسب مع كونه رجلاً، بل و رجل شرقي..............


(2 ) تعرف كل طرف على ذاته من خلال تعامله مع الآخر:


لكل


شخص طباعه وعاداته، والتى يتصورها هى الأفضل لأنه لا يراها على حقيقتها،


ومن خلال تعامله المتكرر مع الطرف الآخر، أي صار قريباً منه يؤدى بالتدريج


إلى اكتشاف ذاته كمن ينظر في مرآة عن قرب، فيرى انعكاسات طباعه في ردود


أفعال الآخرين سليبا أو ايجابيا، ومن هنا يكتشف مواطن الضعف والقوة في


نفسه، ويسعى للتدرب على تنمية ايجابياته والتخلص من سلبياته يوم بعد يوم،


قبل الدخول في دائرة *الزواج*.


(3 ) التعرف على ما نحبه أو نكرهه في الطرف الآخر بصراحة شديدة مع النفس:


كثيرة


التعامل تكشف لنا ما نتطلع إليه في الآخر، وما نكره وجوده فيه، قد يريحنا


و يتعبنا فيه، ومن خلال المصارحة يمكن لكل طرف تقديم أفضل ما لديهم وتهذيب


السلبي فيه.


(4) تعلم مهارات التواصل:


تعطينا فترة الخطوبة التدرب


على كيفية التواصل والحوار مع الآخر، متى أتكلم؟ متى أسمع؟ كيف أعبر


بكلماتي؟ وكيف أعبر بملامحي بما يريح الآخر؟ كيف نراعى مشاعر الآخرين في


حديثنا ومعاملاتنا؟ فلا ندور حول فلك الذات، ونفكر فقط في إراحة أنفسنا


على حساب الآخر، في هذه الفترة نتدرب كيف نبذل الذات لأجل إعلاء الآخر.


ثانياً: *مشاكل* فترة الخطوبة


على


قدر أهمية فترة الخطوبة في اكتشاف الآخر، واكتشاف النفس، واكتشاف مهارات


التواصل، مما يرسخ أساساً قوياً تبنى عليه الحياة الزوجية، ألا أن هذه


الفترة قد يساء استخدامها، مما يهدد سلامة بناء الأسرة.


ومن السلبيات التى تعكر صفو مستقبل الأسرة، والتى نحتاج لتجنبها في فترة الخطوبة ما يلي:


(1


) السعي للتجميل في نظر الآخر: يسعى في أغلب الأحيان كل من الخطيب وخطوبته


مع بداية فترة الخطوبة بأن يتجمل في نظر الآخر، فيسعى لإبراز إيجابيات


طبيعته، وتاريخ حياته، وإخفاء السلبي منها، بل يسعى لأن يلون طبيعته بصفات


غير موجودة فيه على حساب الحق، مما قد يعطى صورة غير واقعية لشخصيته في


نظر الآخر، وهو في هذا يسعى لاستكمال مسيرة الخطوبة بالزواج، ولو بالغش


والخداع، ولكن المشكلة تتفجر بعدما يسقط قناع الزيف والغش بعد *الزواج*،


ويظهر كل منهما على حقيقته والتى ستختلف كثيراً عما كانت عليه في فترة


الخطوبة، وهنا تتفجر المشاكل وترسخ عدم الثقة في الآخر، مما يهدد سلامة


الحياة الزوجية.


(2) الانعزال عن المجتمع المحيط يهما: في أغلب الأحيان


قد تتأثر سلبياً علاقة كل من الخطبين بالأسرة والأصدقاء والعمل، بل


والكنيسة حيث ينحسر ويتقوقع كل منهما في الآخر، بما يؤثر بالسلب على


مستقبل هذه العلاقات بعد *الزواج*، مما يؤدى إلى رفض أسرة ومجتمع الطرف


للطرف الآخر، لكونه هيمن عليه وعزله عن الكل. ومن هنا لابد أن يحرص كل


منهما على الانفتاح على المجتمع الآخر لتأثيره المستقبلي على سلامة


الأسرة، والأخطر من هذا هو الابتعاد عن الحياة الكنسية يؤدى إلى الانفصال


النسبي عن الله، ومما يفقدهما العمل الإلهي في بداية حياتهما معاً، مع


ملاحظة أنه "أن لم يبن الرب البيت فباطلاً يتعب البناءون" (مز127: 1).


(3)


تجاهل السعي لحل المشاكل التى تظهر في فترة الخطوبة: من المعروف أن أغلب


المشاكل الزوجية تمتد بجذورها إلى فترة الخطوبة، ولا ينبغي أن ننزعج لظهور


*مشاكل* في هذه الفترة، ولا ينبغي أن نتجاهل *مشاكل* هذه المرحلة، ولا يجب


التعامل بالمسكنات بل بالعلاج، كما لا يجب أن نتعامل بسطحية مع نتائج


المشكلة، بل بالبحث والتفتيش حتى نقتلعها من جذورها، وأن لم يكن فالأفضل


فسخ هذه الخطوبة، وإلا ستؤول إلى زواج ملئ بالاضطرابات.


(4) قلة فرص الإعداد للزواج:


ويرجع ذلك لعدة أسباب منها:


+ قلة خبرة الخطبين وربما صغر سنهما.


+ قصر فترة الخطوبة.


+ الانعزال عن الأسرة والكنيسة التى فيها غنى الإرشاد.


الاهتمام بإشباع العواطف والغرائز أحياناً، والاكتراث:


• بالقراءة


• والدراسة


• والاندماج في اجتماعات المخطوبين


• ولقاءات الإرشاد الأسرى


+ الانشغال بتأسيس بيت الزوجية، وترتيبات حفل *الزواج* وكل ما يتعلق به بتفاصيله الدقيقة.


وأتعجب أن ننشغل شهراً بالإعداد لساعتين أو ثلاثة (يوم *الزواج*) ولا ننشغل ببضعة ساعات في الإعداد النفسي والروحي للحياة الزوجية.


وهنا ينبغي أن ندرك أهمية الدراسة والالتحاق لمجموعات الإرشاد الأسرى في هذه الفترة لأجل التمتع بحياة زوجية مستقرة ومقدسة.​


م ن ق و ل من موقع الكتيبة الطيبية​


----------



## asmicheal (17 أبريل 2010)

*رد: الزواج فى العقيدة المسيحية (ملف شيق )*



​







*الأنبا بولا: اللي هيدور على الجمال هيلاقي "وحداه تطلع عنيه". *



*التأخير في صدور تصريح بالزواج يكون بسبب اجراءات التقاضي.*
*كتبت: ماريا ألفي- خاص الأقباط متحدون*
*أوضح الأنبا بولا خلال برنامج بيت على الصخر المقدم عبر فضائية "سي.تي.في" أن الإنسان الذي يبحث فقط عن جمال الشكل أو المظهر فمصيره يجد جميلة "تطلع عينيه".*
*وكان ذلك ردًا على سؤال وُجه إليه وكان يقول أن (شابًا قام بخطبة فتاة ولكنها متوسطة الجمال وكان هذا الموضوع يؤزمه كثيرًا ويخاف بسبب عدم جمالها أن يندم بعد الزواج على الرغم من أن هذه البنت طيبة القلب وحنونة وتحبه)!!*
*ولكن الأنبا بولا أوضح أن الكتاب المقدس يحث الإنسان على البحث عن جمال القلب والصفات وأن تكون المرأة نقية القلب، وأكد ايضًا أن جمال القلب أهم بكثير من جمال *



*الشكل.*



*



*


*وأشار إلى أن الشاب إن لم يشعر بأنه تغاضى تمامًا عن مسالة الشكل فليترك الفتاة لأنه سيُتعبها كثيرًا ومن مصلحة البنت أن يتركها هذا الشاب.*
*كما قدم نصيحة لهذا الشاب وهو أن يحاول يفكر بإسلوب روحي ويخرج مسألة الجمال من ذهنه موضحًا أن الجمال فيما بعد سيتعود عليه الشخص ولكنه لن يستطيع التعود على الصفات السيئة.*


*وعلى الجانب الآخر أوضح الأنبا بولا أن الأم التي تبحث لإبنها عن عروسة جميلة فهي بذلك تتعس ابنها، مؤكدًا أنه يجب على الأمهات أن تنصح أولادها بالإرتباط بفتاة قريبة من ربنا وتعرف جيدًا أن تحافظ على ابنها وتربي أولاده بطريقة سليمة.*
*كما أوضح الأنبا بولا أن التاخير في مسالة اعطاء تصاريح للزواج تكون دائمًا بسبب تأخير في اجراءات التقاضي أو أن تكون الأدلة المقدمة للمجلس غير كافية أو غير مقنعة.*


*كما حذر الأنبا بولا في ذلك أن يقدم الأب الكاهن شهادته نقلاً عن شخص، كما صرح أيضًا أنه في أمور كثيرة تتدخل المشاعر للأب الكاهن وينحاز لمن يقوم بالإعتراف عنده.*
*وأشار ايضًا الأنبا بولا أن الفارق الكبير للسن بين الرجل والمرأة يسبب العديد من المشاكل ولكن اذا تم الزواج بالفعل فيجب على الرجل أخذ عدة اعتبارات في ذهنه حتى يستمر البيت سعيدًا وهي: *
*"أن يكون للمرأة حرية في ابداء رأيها ويأخذ الرجل برأيها ولا يشعرها دائمًا بأنه هو الأكبر منها وهي صغيرة لا تستطيع أن تقيم الأمور، وذلك إلى جانب اظهار مشاعر الحب لها نظرًا لسنها"، وأكد الأنبا بولا أن هذا سيؤول لبيت ناجح في النهاية.*
*وأشار أخيرًا الأنبا بولا إلى أنه يرفض تمامًا تقليل المشاعر وأنه يتحفظ على أسلوب التعبير عن المشاعر الذي يختلف من مكان لآخر.*​



المصدر 

http://209.85.129.132/search?q=cache:ATy987GZKtsJ:www.anbawissa.org/vb/showthread.php%3Ft%3D33283+%D9%85%D8%B4%D8%A7%D9%83%D9%84+%D8%A7%D9%84%D8%B2%D9%88%D8%A7%D8%AC+%D8%A7%D9%84%D9%85%D8%B3%D9%8A%D8%AD%D9%89+%D8%A7%D9%86%D8%A8%D8%A7+%D8%A8%D9%88%D9%84%D8%A7&cd=72&hl=ar&ct=clnk&gl=eg
​


----------



## asmicheal (17 أبريل 2010)

*رد: الزواج فى العقيدة المسيحية (ملف شيق )*

للملف بقية 

مع اسئلة حول الزواج 

شيقة فعلا 

تابعوا 

لو 


حبيتم


----------



## tamav maria (17 أبريل 2010)

*رد: الزواج فى العقيدة المسيحية (ملف شيق )*

كلها مواضيع ممتازه 
ومهمة جدا لمنفعتنا
اشكر اختي asmicheal 




ربنا يبارك خدمتك


----------



## asmicheal (17 أبريل 2010)

*رد: الزواج فى العقيدة المسيحية (ملف شيق )*

البابا *شنودة*: لا للزواج بين المذاهب ​ 












نفي قداسة البابا *شنودة* الثالث *بابا* الإسكندرية وبطريك الكرازة المرقيسية ما تناقلته وسائل الإعلام مؤخرا عن سماح الكنيسة بالزواج المختلط بين المذاهب المسيحية المختلفة وخاصة مع المذهب الكاثوليكي‏.​ 


مشيرا إلي أن عقود الزوج تتصدرها عبارة *الزواج* بين متحدي المذهب والملة وأن الكنيسة لم تسمح أبدا بالاختلاف المذهبي بين الزوجين الذي يسهل الطلاق فقط في المحاكم المدنية‏.‏​ 

جاء ذلك في محاضرة البابا *شنودة* الأسبوعية أمس وأشاد البابا بزيارة بطريرك أثيوبيا مؤخرا لمصر‏,‏ وأكد أن العلاقات بين الكنيستين قوية وممتدة عبر التاريخ نافيا وجود بروتوكول مشترك يسمح بتدخل أساقفة أي كنيسة في اختيار بطريرك الكنيسة الأخري‏.‏​ 

ومن ناحية أخري أكد البابا *شنودة* ان المجلس الملي للكنيسة القبطية لم ينعقد منذ فترة وأعماله شبه مجمدة‏,‏ ولا يحق لأحد التحدث باسمه خلال الفترة الحالية‏.‏​ 





المصدر :



http://209.85.129.132/search?q=cache:vZGTvEPxv1oJ:www.ahram.org.eg/74/2010/02/11/27/7124.aspx+%D9%85%D8%B4%D8%A7%D9%83%D9%84+%D8%A7%D9%84%D8%B2%D9%88%D8%A7%D8%AC+%D8%A7%D9%84%D9%85%D8%B3%D9%8A%D8%AD%D9%89+%D8%A8%D8%A7%D8%A8%D8%A7+%D8%B4%D9%86%D9%88%D8%AF%D8%A9&cd=2&hl=ar&ct=clnk&gl=eg


----------



## asmicheal (17 أبريل 2010)

*رد: الزواج فى العقيدة المسيحية (ملف شيق )*



الكلية الاكليريكية 



 
المصدر 
http://209.85.129.132/search?q=cach...+الكلية+الاكليريكية&cd=27&hl=ar&ct=clnk&gl=eg




 


القواعد الموضوعية للزواج فى القانون المصرى​ 
روابط الأسرة تضم جميع مسائل الأحوال الشخصية : 

* اورد المشرع المصري بأن الأحوال الشخصية تشمل المنازعات والمسائل المتعلقة بحالة الأشخاص .. أو المتعلقة بنظام الأسرة .. كالخطبة .. والزواج .. وحقوق الزوجين وواجباتهما المتبادلة .. والمهر والدوطة .. ونظام الأموال بين الزوجين .. والطلاق والتطليق والتفريق .. والبنوة .. والحجر .. والأذن بالإدارة .. وبالغيبة واعتبار المفقود ميتا .. وكذلك المنازعات المتعلقة بالموايث والوصايا .. وغيرها من التصرفات المضافة على ما بعد الموت . 
* كما أستبعد أيضاً – المشرع المصري – المسائل التي تم توحيدها لتطبق بالنسبة لجميع المصريين .. أيا كانت ديانتهم .. أي تلك المسائل التي خرجت من نطاق هذا التحديد .. وهي التي سبق دراستها في الصف الثالث وهي .. أحكام المةاريث ، الأهلية ، أحكام شخصية المفقود ، الهبة . 
· ولو حصرنا المسائل الخاصة بالأحوال الشخصية المتبقية لوجدنا أنها الخطبة .. والزواج .. موانع *الزواج* .. في بطلان عقد *الزواج* .. حقوق الزوجين وواجباتهما المتبادلة انحلال *الزواج* .. الخ وهو ما أورده المشرع المصري والسابق دراسة بعضا منه بالصف الثالث .. وبمشيئة الله .. نستكمل دراسة باقي مسائل الحوال الشخصية هذا العام . 
· ويمكن رد هذه المسائل جميعها على الأصل .. وهي روابط الأسرة بمعناها الواسع .. ولما كانت الأسرة هي النواة الأولى للمجتمع .. فالزواج هو الذي ينشئ العلاقة العائلية بين كلا الزوجين المكونين للأسرة . 

*حرية الزواج*

يعتبر *الزواج* الأساس المشروع لقيام الأسرة .. فالأسرة .. وهي النواة الولى للمجتمع تنشأ عن طريق *الزواج* .. ولهذا فالزواج يعتبر في القانون المصري من الحريات الأساسية التي يجب أن يتمتع بها كل مواطن ..  .. ولهذا فهو يعتبر من الحقوق اللصيقة بالشخصية .. ومن ثم فلابد أن يكفل القانون للأفراد مبدأ حرية *الزواج* .. فلا يجب أن يضع في سبيله أي عقبات .. ويجب أن يتمتع بذلك جميع المواطنين .. دون أن توجد هناك أدني عقبات مستمدة من لون .. أو جنس الأفراد 
وكما يكفل القانون حرية *الزواج* .. فلابد أن يكفل للأفراد حرية عدم *الزواج* .. فلا يجوز الأجبار علي *الزواج* .. بل ويكفل القانون للأفراد ..حرية التعبير عن أرادتهم تعبيرا سليما غير مشوب بأى عيب من عيوب الإدارة .. وألا بطل *الزواج* .. وبالتالى فان حرص القانون على حرية عدم *الزواج* .. هي التي جعلت من الخطبة عقد غير ملزم .. يجوز لكلا من الخطيبين أن يعدل عنه دون مسئوليه عن واقعة العدول في حد ذاتها . ولكن في مجال حرية *الزواج* ثارت مشكله .. وهي مدي مشروعية شرط عدم *الزواج* الذي تفرضه بعض عقود العمل علي الأفراد . 

*مدى مشروعية شرط عدم الزواج الذى تتضمنه بعض عقود العمل : *


· يحدث في بعض الاحيان أن تتضمن بعض عقود العمل شركا يلتزم بمقتضاه العامل بعدم *الزواج* طوال مدة سريان عقد العمل .. فتشترط عادة شركات الطيران علي المضيفات بالذات عدم *الزواج* .. لفترة معينة .. ويثور التساؤل لمعرفة مدي مشروعية مثل هذا الشرط ؟؟ . 
· من الواضح أن مثل هذا الشرط من شأنه أن يقيد من حرية الشخص في *الزواج* .. فالمضيفة مثلا .. تخشى إذا تزوجت أن تنهي شركة الطيران عقد عملها .. وبالتالى تفقد مرتبها مصدر رزقها .. وبالتالى فيكون هذا الشرط – الوارد بعقد العمل – قيدا خطيرا علي حريتها في اختيار طريق *الزواج* .. 
· ولما كان المتفق عليه إلى حرية *الزواج* تعتبر من الحقوق الملازمة لصفة الإنسان .. وبالتالي يعتبر ذلك الشرط باطلا كقاعدة عامه . فلا يجوز وضع قيود علي حق التمتع بالحقوق اللصيقة بالشخصية ومنها حرية *الزواج* . 
· ومن ناحية أخرى .. لا يمكن تبرير مثل هذا الشرط بالقول بأن طبيعة العمل تتعارض مع مستلزمات الحياة الزوجية .. فذلك مردود عليه بأن العامل هو الذي يقدر ما إذا كان يستطيع إلى يوفق بين عمله وبين القيام بواجباته العائلية .. أم لا .. فليس لصاحب العمل أن يتدخل في مثل هذه الأمور فالعامل وحدة هو الذي يستقل بتقديرها .. وبالتالى يعتبر هذا الشرط من الوجهة القانونية باطلا . 
· وتبعا لذلك فأن بطلان هذا الشرط – الذي يمنع *الزواج* – لا يترتب عليه بطلان العقد بكاملة .. بل يبقي العقد ويبطل الشرط فقط .. فتنفيذ العقد لا يتوقف علي ذلك الشرط فهو تابع وملحق بالعقد .


----------



## asmicheal (17 أبريل 2010)

*رد: الزواج فى العقيدة المسيحية (ملف شيق )*

*الـــــــــــــــزواج*​*في شريعة الأقباط الأرثوذكس *​*أولا :*​*الزواج من منظور كنسي :*​* الأمر الذي يجب التركيز عليه في مجال الأحوال الشخصية . هو أن *الزواج* عند المسيحيين يعد سرا من أسرار الكنيسة السبعة ، فهو مثل المعمودية ، الميرون المقدس ، والاعتراف والتناول .. فالزواج سر مقدس تتولى الكنيسة منذ تأسيسها عقده وصيانته ، ولا تحله ألا في نطاق ضيق وبشروط محدودة .. حفاظا على كيان الأساسية من التفكك والانحلال .. وللزواج المسيحي قوانين وتشريعات مقتبسه من الكتب المقدسة .. ومن تقاليد الكنيسة الموروثة عن الرسل والآباء القديسين علي مر الأجيال . 
· والذي يدل علي قدسيه *الزواج* المسيحي .. هو ما تحيطه به الكنيسة من شعائر دينيه فهو يعقد في الكنيسة أمام الهيكل بصلوات ومراسيم .. مع قراءة الإنجيل المقدس ورسائل الرسل .. وتفرض الكنيسة على الراغب في *الزواج* إلى يستعد له بممارسات دينيه .. وتطلب منه التقيد بشروط محدده في القوانين الكنيسة غايتها صيانة الزوجية .. ورعاية الأولاد .. كل هذا لان الكنائس كلها جرت منذ البدء على اعتبار رباط الزوجية من عمل الله .. وقد جاء في الإنجيل المقدس من قول السيد المسيح له المجد في إنجيل مرقص ( ما جمعة الله لا يفرقه إنسان ) .. فالله هو الذي يربط الزوجين برباط مقدس .. ولا يملك الإنسان أيا كان أن يفرق ما جمعه الله .. وحين يقوم رجل الدين بمراسيم *الزواج* .. أنما يفعل ذلك لا بصفته الشخصية .. بل بالسلطة الروحية الممنوحة له من الله كوسيط بين الله والزوجين .. حيث ينال الزوجان نعمة غير منظورة .. ويدهنان بالزيت المقدس . 

*ويخلص مما يبق*​أن *الزواج* المسيحيى ركن من أركان الدين .. ولا يملك إنسان ان​يغيرها ما حدده مؤسس ديانتنا السيد المسيح له المجد .​


----------



## asmicheal (17 أبريل 2010)

*رد: الزواج فى العقيدة المسيحية (ملف شيق )*

ثانيا :​*الزواج* من منظور قانوني :​*تعريف الزواج : *
* نصت المادة /5 من لائحة الإجبار الشخصية الصادرة في 8/8/1938 علي آلاتي :
" *الزواج* سر مقادس ، يثبت بعقد ، يرتبط به رجل وامرأة ارتباطا علنيا​طبقا لطقوس الكنيسة القبطية الأرثوذكسية بقصد تكوين أسرة جديدة​تتعاون علي شئون الحياة " .​* ونصت المادة / 13 من نصوص مشروع قانون الإجبار الشخصية الموحد لجميع الطوائف المسيحية بمصر علي آلاتي : - 

" *الزواج* المسيحي رباط ديني مقدس دائم .. ويتم علنا​بين رجل واحد .. وامرأة واحدة .. مسيحيين صالحيين​للزواج ، لتكوين أسرة .. تتعاون علي شئون الحياة​في معيشة واحدة " .​ 
*كما نصت المادة /14 على آلاتى :- *

" لا ينعقد *الزواج* صحيصا .. ألا إذا تم بمراسيم دينية علي يد​رجل دين مسيحي مختص مصرح له بأجرائه من رئاسته الدينية " .​· ويعتبر الأقباط الأرثوذكس *الزواج* من المقدسات ويرفعونه إلى مرتبة السر الإلهي .. إذ يعتبر سرا من أسرار الكنيسة . 
· ونظرا لما للزواج من أهمية فقد خص السيد المسيح له المجد علاقة الزوجية دون سائر علاقات الأفراد الأخرى بأحكام قاطعه .. فقد ورد بإنجيل متي الإصحاح 19 ( الايات من 3 - 9 ) . 
" وجاء إليه الفريسيون لجربوه قائلين له هل يحل للرجل أن يطلق آمراته لكل سبب .. فأجاب وقال لهم .. أما قرأتم أن الذي خلق من البدء خلقهما ذكرا وأنثي .. وقال من أجل هذا يترك الرجل أباه وأمه ويلتصق بامرأته ويكون الاثنان جسدا واحدا إذ ليس بعد اثنين بل جسد واحد .. فالذي جمعه الله لا يفرقه أنسان ، فقالوا له فلماذا أوصى موسي قلوبكم أذن تعطي كتاب طلاق فتطلق ، قال لهم يسوع أن موسي من أجل قساوة قلوبكم أذن لكم أن تطلقوا نساءكم .. ولكن من البدء لم يكن هكذا 
*.. وأقول لكم إلى من طلق آمراته ألا بسبب الزني وتزوج بأخرى يزنى .. والذي يتزوج بمطلقة يزني .  *

** مما سبق نستخلص أن *الزواج* المسيحي له صفات .. وخصائص جوهرية لا يوجد ألا بها .. وينعدم بانعدامها .. أو بانعدام احدها .. كما يوجد أيضا غايات لأي زواج . 
----------------------------​


----------



## asmicheal (17 أبريل 2010)

*رد: الزواج فى العقيدة المسيحية (ملف شيق )*

صفات *الزواج* المسيحي​* نصت المادة /13 من نصوص مشروع القانون الموحد للأحوال الشخصية .. علي أن *الزواج* المسيحي .. رباط ديني .. مقدس .. دائم .. ويتم علنا بين رجل واحد وأمراه واحدة .. مسيحيين .. صالحين للزواج لتكوين أسرة تتعاون علي شئون الحياة في معيشة واحدة . 

· كما نصت المادة /14 أيضا .. علي أن *الزواج* لا ينعقد صحيحا ، إلا إذا تم بمراسيم دينية على يد رجل دين مسيحي مختص مصرح له بأجرائه من رئاسته الدينية . 

ويستخلص من هذين النصين صفات *الزواج* المسيحي .. التي لا يوجد إلا بتوافرها جميعا .. والتى ينعدم بأنعدامها . 
أ – *الزواج* عقد : 


ومعنى كونه عقد .. يعني أنه رباط قانوني يقيد الزوجين .. وأساس ذلك الرباط رضا الزوجين به واتفاقهما عليه .. وهذا الرضا بالزواج يكون قانونيا .. إذا توافر فيه إيجاب .. وقبول طرفي عقد *الزواج* . 
* فالأيجاب .. هو ما صدر من كلام احد طرفي *الزواج* يعرض به *الزواج* علي الطرف الأخر 
*والقبول .. هو ما صدر من الطرف الآخر بالموافقة . 
وكلا من الإيجاب والقبول ( الرضا ) هو ما أشترطته المادة /15 من نصوص مشروع قانون الإجبار الشخضية الموحد التي نصت علي انه : - 
" لا ينعقد *الزواج* ألا برضاء الزوجين " .​ 
* وتثور مشكلة الرضا ( اإيجاب والقبول ) في حالة ما إذا كان طرفي عقد الخطبة .. كلاهما أو أحدهما اخرس .. فكيف يبدي رضاه بالزواج .. لذا نصت المادة / 18 من نصوص لائحة الأحوال الشخصية علي آلاتي : - 
" ينفذ زواج الأخرس بإرشاراته إذا كانت معلومة ومؤديه إلي ​فهم مقصودة " ​ب – *الزواج* عقد ديني : 
* ويقصد بكونه عقدا دينيا .. انه يشترط لصحته .. أن يعقد طبقا لمقتضى الأوضاع والمراسيم الخاصة بالكنيسة .. علي يد كاهن مصرح له بأجراء هذا *الزواج* من رئاسته الدينية .. وسبب هذا أن *الزواج* في الشريعة الأرثوذكسية سرا من الأسرار المقدسة .. وهذه الصفة تميزه عن *الزواج* المدني .. الذي هو مجرد عقد يتم بواسطة السلطة الإدارية ومن غير السلطة الدينية وعلي ذلك فأن *الزواج* المسيحي لا ينعقد إلا بعد إتمام المراسيم الدينية . 
* والزواج بإعتباره عقدا دينيا .. يعتبر ركنا شكليا .. ألا أن الشكل في هذا *الزواج* ليس شأنه شأن الشكل .. بالنسبة لباقي العقود الشكلية .. فالشكل في العقود الأخرى مجرد صوره يظهر فيها اتفاق الطرفين ، أما الشكل في *الزواج* فهو اكثر من ذلك .. فهو الذي ينشئ *الزواج* أو هو جوهر *الزواج* .. إذ انه يتمثل في المراسيم الدينية الخاصة بطقس عقد *الزواج* .. فالذي يحلل المرأة للرجل ليس هو الرضا كما هو الرضا كما هو في شأن باقي العقود الأخرى .. إنما في صلاة عقد *الزواج* نفسه ( طقس الإكليل المقدس ) . 
ج – *الزواج* عقد مؤبد أو علاقة أبدية : 

* ويقصد بهذه الصفة أن *الزواج* .. متي انعقد صحيحا .. فأن عقدته لا تنحل أثناء حياة طرفيه ، وذلك تأسيسا علي ما ورد في الإنجيل المقدس .. " وقيل من طلق آمراته فليعطها كتاب طلاق .. أما أنا ( السيد المسيح له المجد ) فأقول لكم أن من طلق آمراته ألا لعله الزنا يجعلها تزني .. ومن تزوج بطلقه فأنه يزني . ( متى5 / 31 – 32 ) .

* وعلي ذلك .. فأن عدم انحلال *الزواج* .. مؤسس علي اعتبار *الزواج* من المقدسات أي سر مقدس .. ذلك أن بولس الرسول شبه رابطة الزوجية بالعلاقة بين السيد المسيح والكنيسة .. وبما أن الأخيرة مقدسة ودائمة .. فكذلك أيضاً يكون *الزواج* . 

د – تحديد سن معين للزواج : 
* نص المشروع في المكادة /16 من مشروع قانون لائحة الآحوال الشخصية الموحدة علي أنه : - 

لا يجوز​زواج الرجل قبل بلوغه ثماني عشر سنه ميلادية كاملة ..​ولا زواج المرأة قبل بلوغها ستة عشر سنه ميلادية كاملة ..​ 
* وسوف نتناول أثناء شرحنا للجزء الخاص بالولاية في *الزواج* .. شرحا تفصيليا لنصوص مشروع قانون الأحوال الشخصية فيما يتعلق بالسن .. وأيضاً المراحل العمرية المختلفة للسن .. وأسباب منع *الزواج* .. وإباحته .. في كل مرحلة علي حدة بصورة محددة . 
--------------------------​


----------



## asmicheal (17 أبريل 2010)

*رد: الزواج فى العقيدة المسيحية (ملف شيق )*

*خصائــــص الـــــزواج المســــيحي*

الأرثوذكس​لاشك أن عقد *الزواج* المسيحي .. عندما يربط بين طرفيه ( الرجل والمرأة ) فأنه يربط بينهما علي سبيل الدوام والاستمرار .. مبنيا علي اركان لا يوجد إلا بها .. وينعدم بأنعدامها أو بأنعدام احدها ... فقد أراد مشرع شريعة الكمال .. واضع ناموس الافضال – السيد المسيح له المجد – أن يكون لعقد *الزواج* الاستمرارية .. والبقاء .. وأن يدوم الترابط بين *الزواج* وزوجته مادامت الحياة . 
وتبعا لذلك ينفرد *الزواج* المسيحي بخصائص دون باقي الشرائع الأخرى – وأول هذه الخائص : - 
أولا : *الزواج* سر مقدس : 
* *الزواج* ناموس طبيعي سنه الله منذ ابتداء الخليقة .. وقال بولس الرسول عن *الزواج* ... " هذا السر العظيم .. ولكننى أقول من نحو المسيح والكنيسة " ومعني هذا أن الاتحاد بين الرجل والمرأة .. علامة أو رمز إلى أمر روحي مكنون .. وهو وحدة القلب والروح والتي تشبه أتحاد السيد المسيح بالكنيسة " فالسر الكنسي يقصد به نعمة غير منظورة نحصل عليها بممارسة طقس طاهر ذي علاقة  بها علي يد كاهن شرعي . 
*والعمل المنظور في إتمام سر الزيجة يقوم بأمرين جوهريين : - 
أولهما : إقرار كلا من العروسين علنا أمام الكاهن .. بأنهما قابلان للزواج بحريتهما التامة .. ورضائهما المتبادل .. وتعاهدهما بحفظ الأمانة الخطبة الزوجية إلي  أخر نسمه من حياتهما . 
ثانيهما : البركة التي تتم في العقد .. وصلاة الإكليل اللذين يتممهما الكاهن . 
*أما فعل النعمة غير المنظور .. فيتم .. بأن تحول النعمة ألالهيه الزيجه الطبيعيه .. إلى سر مقدس عظيم يصور اتحاد السيد المسيح بالكنيسة اتحادا سريا .. فالنعمة ألالهية تقدس رباط الزيجه .. وتجعله رباطا روحيا .. لأن اتحاد السيد المسيح بالكنيسة هو أتحاد روحي مقدس . *
* لذلك يقول بولس الرسول " ليكون *الزواج* مكرما عند كل أحد والمضجع غير نجس " 
* فالزواج يعتبر عملا ألهيا .. فيقوم الله بنفسه بإتمام سر الزيجة الخفي بين العروسين .. فيحضر الرب بنفسه الإكليل .. كما حضر عرس قانا الجليل ، وتمتد يده المتبادلة علي هامتي العروسين .. ويربط بينهما برباطا علويا مقدسا .. ويحدهما .. وكذلك يجب أن يتم طقسيه في الكنيسة .
· فالصلاة التي تعتبر عملا دينيا بحتا .. هي التى تحلل الرجال للنساء .. والنساء للرجال .. والنعمة ألالهيه تساعد علي أن يدوم رباط الزوجية غير منفصل .. كما أن اتحاد السيد المسيح بالكنيسة هو اتحاد ابدي .. والنعمة الألهية أيضاً تساعد الزوجين مدة حياتهما علي إتمام الواجبات المفروضة علي كل منهما نحو الآخر . 
*ثانيا : مبدأ وحدة الزوجة : *
* من المبادئ الأساسية للمسيحية – بجميع طوائفها – عدم جواز تعدد الزوجات ، ولهذا تسمي بشريعة ( الزوجة والواحدة ) .. بحيث يعتبر *الزواج* الثاني المعقود حال قيام الزوجية الأولي باطلا .. ولو رضي به الزوجان . 
* ويستدل علي منع تعدد الزوجات من أن الله عند بدء الخليفة .. لما خلق آدم لم يخلق له سوي امراة واحدة فقط .. لذلك يترك الرجل أباه وأمه ويلتصق بإمراته ويكونان جسدا واحدا .. فلو أراد أله أن يكون للإنسان أكثر من امرأة .. لخلق لآدم نساء عديدات .. خصوصت وأن الحالة وقتئذ عند بدء الخليقة كانت داعية لزيادة النوع البشري . 
فالناموس الذي وضعه الله منذ بدء الخليقة .. هو أن تكون أمراه واحدة لرجل واحد .. فيقول " انه خلقهما ذكراً وأنثى وأنهما ليسا بعد اثنين بل جسد واحد .. وأن موسي أذن لقومه بالطلاق لفساد قلوبهم .. ولكن .. منذ البدء لم يكن هكذا .. 
* ويقول معلمنا بولس الرسول في رسالته إلى أهل كورنثوس الإصحاح السابع آيه 5 / 10 ، 11 ، 39 : - 

" ليكن لكل واحد أمرآته .. وليكن لكل واحدة رجلها ..​ليس للمرأة تسلط علي جسدها بل للرجل .. وكذلك الرجل​ليس له تسلط علي جسده بل للمرأة .. والمرأة مرتبطة​بالناموس مادام رجلها حيا " .​ 
* ومن ناحية أخرى فأن تعدد الزوجات يؤدي إلى الكثير من الأضرار العائلية .. والاجتماعية .. والصحية .. ويؤدي للشقاق والنفور .. وهذه النتائج تتعارض تماما مع الغاية من *الزواج* .
ولهذا فأن المسيحية لا تحرم بصفة مطلقة *الزواج* ثانية بعد الترمل .. آلا أنها لا تستحسنه وتضعه في درجة أقل من *الزواج* الأول .. وذلك حماية للذين لا يسطيعون أن يضبطوا أنفسهم لئلا ينحرف البعض وراء الشيطان .. فتسمح المسيحية بالزواج بعد الترمل .. لتفادى خطر الزنا . 
*ثالثا : الزواج علاقة أبدية : *
* *الزواج* *المسيحى* علاقة أبدية بين الرجل والمرأة .. فهو لا يقبل الانفكاك .. فالقاعدة العامة أنه لا طلاق في المسيحية .. فيقول السيد المسيح له المجد " .. وأما أنا فأقول لكم أن من طلق امرأة إلا لعله الزنا يجعلها تزني ومن تزوج بمطلقة فإنه يزنى .. " ( متى5 – 32 ) . 
* وتبعا لذلك فلا يجوز إليه تنفك رابطة الزوجية إلا بوفاة الزوجين .. أو الزنا .. أو الاتداد عن الدين المسيحي . 
* وترتيبا على ما تقدم .. فأن رباط *الزواج* .. رباط ديني .. مقدس .. قوي ودائم .. فالذي جمعه الله لا يفرقة أنسان .. وإذا كان موسي قد سمح بالطلاق فذلك راجع أساسا إلى قساوة قلوب البشر .. لأنه لم يكن كذلك منذ بدء الخليقة .. فقد قال أبينا آدم معلنا قوة *الزواج* .. 
" أنها الآن من عظامي ولحم من لحمي "
                                                                                      ( تكوين 2 – 18 ) 
* ومما تجدر الإشارة إليه أن *الزواج* المسيحي .. له أيضاً غايات جوهرية مثل :- 
1 – التعاون علي شئون الحياة : 
· رأي الله انه ليس جيدا أن يكون آدم واحدة .. فأوجد له معينا نظيره .. فليس *الزواج* من أجل إنجاب الأطفال فقط .. وإنما أيضاً من أجل التكوين الطبيعى .. فشهوة الجسد ةيمكن تخفيضها عن طريق المشاعر الأبوية . ومشاعر الأمومة . 
· فمقضتى الفكرة السهل تجاه *الزواج* ، أن تقوم الزوجة كعضو حي فيه ، بكونها لحم من لحمه وعظم من عظامه .. بالتعاون مع الرأس " *الزواج* " وهذا الرباط المقدس الذي أساسه التعاون المشترك بين الرأس والجسد يحمل صوره مبسطة للعلاقو الأبدية السماوية بين السيد المسيح والكنيسة عروسه . 
2 – إنجاب البنين : 
* الغاية الأساسية من *الزواج* المسيحس هو تكوين الأسرة .. وإنجاب البنين ، فالأمر الالهي يقول " اثمروا واكثروا واملأوا الأرض " .. فالتناسل والتكاثر يؤدي إلى نمو وازدياد أعضاء كنيسة الله . 3 – الحفظ من التحرق : 
· يقول معلمنا بولس الرسول " التزوج اصلح من التحرق " فالزواج هنا من أجل الضعف وعدم ضبط النفس .. فالزواج يستهدف تحصين الإنسان من الخطيئة بالاقتران الشرعي . فزينه الازواج هي عفة الإنجاب والإخلاص في الخضوع لطلبات الجسد .. فالعفة ضرورية حتى في *الزواج*


----------



## asmicheal (17 أبريل 2010)

*رد: الزواج فى العقيدة المسيحية (ملف شيق )*

*أنشاء الزواج*​الشروط اللازمة لصحة انعقاد *الزواج*​ينشأ *الزواج* أخرى توافرت اركانه .. 
· وأول هذه الأركان هو الرضا به .. ويجب أن يكون الرضا سليما خاليا من العيوب التي تشوبه ..
· أما ثانى اركان *الزواج* .. فهو الشكل .. ذلك لان الرضا وحده لا يضع الشخص في مركز الأزواج .. أذ لابد إن يصطحب هذا الرضا بالشكل الديني ، فتلك خصوصية جوهرية في الشريعة المسيحية .. 
· وأخيرا فأنه لكي ينشأ *الزواج* يجب إلا يكون هناك ما يمنع نشوءه .. إذ أن هناك طائفة من الأمور ( الموانع التي لابد من تخلفها .. إذ لو توافر أمر .. أو مانع واحد منها لكان *الزواج* باطلا رغم توافر ركني الرضا .. والشكل . 
· ويمكن تقسيم هذه الأركان أيجابيه ..   .. أي لابد من توافرها .. 
· وشروط سلبية ..  .. أي لابد من عدم توافرها ( تخلفها ) .. وهي التي تسمي ( مخوانع *الزواج* . 
​​​أولا : الشروط الايجابيه​الواجب توافرها لصحة انعقاد *الزواج*​الشرط الأول : ركن الرضا بالزواج​​​​1 ) ضرورة توافر ركن الرضا : 
* *الزواج* في كل الشرائع يقوم علي الرضا المتبادل بين طرفي علاقة *الزواج* ( الرجل والمرأة ) .. وقد نصت جميع الشرائع المسيحية علي ضرورة توافر .. ركن الرضا والقبول بينهما .

· والرضا بمعناه القانونى .. هو الرضا الصادر من احد طرفي *الزواج* .. ويقابله قبول وموافقة من الطرف الثاني .. وهو ما يسمي قانونا الرضا والقبول ... فإذا أتعدم الرضا والقبول كان عقد *الزواج* باطلا . 
· والرضا في عقد *الزواج* .. هو اتفاق بين رجل وامرأة لتكوين حياة مشتركة بينهما علي أن يعطي كل منهما للآخر الحقزق التي يرتبها *الزواج* .. ولذلك يتعين في الرضا بالزواج ان يكون منتجا لأثارة فور صدوره . 
· وتبعا لذلك فإذا لمك يوجد الرضا الحقيقي .. فلا زواج .. ولا يغني عنه أبدا ركن الشكل حتى لو أعقبه اختلاط جنسي .
* وهذا الرضا بالزواج .. لابد وأن يتبادله شخصان من جنس مختلف ، أي رجل .. وأمرأة .. فأذا لم يحصل هذا التبادل عن طريق الإيجاب والقبول .. فلن يوجد الرضا . 
* *وقد ورد بنص المادة /15* من نصوص مشروع قانون الأحوال الشخصية الموحد علي الآتي : 
" لا ينعقد *الزواج* إلا برضاء الزوجين 


"
2 ) من له القدرة القانونية علي الرضا : 
*أوجب القانون بأنه يجب أن يصدر الرضا من شخص له القدرة القانونية علي إصداره وترتبط هذه القدرة القانونية بالسن التي يبلغها الزوجان .. وهي في شريعة الأقباط الأرثوذكس محددة ب18 سنة ميلادية كاملة بالنسبة للرجل ، 16 سنة ميلادية كاملة بالنسبة للآنثي .. وهو ما أفصحت عنه صراحة المادة /16 من نصوص مشروع اللائحة الموحدة .. التي نصت علي الآتي : 
" لا يجوز زواج الرجل قبل بلوغه ثماني عشر سنة ميلادية كاملة ، 
.. ولا زواج المرأة قبل بلوغها ستة عشر سنة ميلادية كاملة " 
* وتبعا لذلك .. إذا نقصت سن احد الزوجين عما حددته اللائحة في المادة /16 .. فأنه لا يكون صالحا إصدار الرضا بالزواج ، حتى ولو وافق ولي النفس علي هذا *الزواج* لمخالفه السن للحد الأدنى للسن المحددة بالقانون . 
· أما إذا كان الشخص قد بلغها .. ولم يبلغ سن الرشد ( 21 سنه ميلادية ) .. فإن الرضا يكون موجودا .. وأنما يتطلب لاستكمال هذا الرضا – وحتي ينتج أثره – موافقة ولي النفس على هذا الرضا الصادر من الطرف القاصر ( أي الذي لم يبلغ سن 21 سنه ) . 
· أما إذا كان الشخص قد بلغ سن الرشد ( 21سنة ) .. فأنه يكون آهلا قانونيا لإصدار الرضا بموافقته الكاملة وحدة – دون استلزم موافقة ولي النفس – حيث نصت المادة /19 علي الأتي : - 
" يجوز لمن بلغ سنه إحدى وعشرين سنه ميلادية 
كاملة رجلا كان او أمراه أن يزوج نفسه بنفسه " 
* ولا يعتبر الرضا موجودا متي صدر من مجنون .. أو معتوه .. حتي ولو كان قد بلغ سن الرشد .. ذلك لان هذا الرضا صادر عن إرادة مريضه .. معيبه .. غير كامل الاهليه فاقدة القدرة علي التمييز والإدراك . وتبعا لذلك لا يعتد بهذا الرضا المعين .. وبالتالي لا ينتج أي أثر . 





3 ) مضمون الرضا :
· ومضمون الرضا بالزواج .. هو أن يرضي ( يقبل ) من له القدرة القانونية بإبرام هذا *الزواج* .. أي أن تنصرف غرادته إلى أن يعطي شريك حياته حقا علي جسده .. وهو حق مؤبد وخاص بالزوجين وحدهما دون سواهما .. ويجب أن يفيد الرضا .. قصد الاتباط بالزواج حالا .. أي تتجه الإرداة إلى وضع صاحبها فورا في مركز *الزواج* .
· وبناء عليه لو اقترن الرضا بشرط .. أو أجل .. فأن *الزواج* لا ينشأ لأنه بطبيعته لا يقبل التعليق على شرط . 




 4 ) التعبير عن الإرادة : 
*الزواج* في الشريعة المسيحية ليس من العقود اللفظية .. وبالتالى فلا توجد صيغة أو ألفاظ معينه يعبر بها عن الرضا .. ومن ثم فهو ينعقد بأي وسيلة للتعبير الصريح عن الإدارة فالذهاب طواعية إلى الكنيسة لعقد *الزواج* – في حد ذاته – تعبير عن الإدارة يدل علي الموافقة علي *الزواج* .. وايضاً الإيماء بالرأس عند سؤال الكاهن لأحد العروسين .. أو كلاهما ينعقد بها *الزواج* .. بل ويمكن القول بأن السكوت عند السؤال يعتبر تعبيرا كافيا عن الإرادة . فالزواج ينعقد متي دل الموافقة علي الارتباط برباط الزوجية .. بل يمكن القول .. بأن *الزواج* ينعقد أيضاً بالأشاره حسبما ورد بنص المادة /18 من لائحة الأحوال الشخصية الصادرة عام 1938 والتى نصت علي : - 
" ينفذ زواج الأخرس بإشارته​إذا كانت معلومة ومؤدية إلى فهم مقصودة "​هذا وقد أشترط القانون أن يكون التعبير عن الإرادة في *الزواج* .. صريحا .. وصادرا من الزوجين .. وغير معلق علي شرط . 





5 ) في الولاية علي *الزواج* 
سبق أن أوضحنا أن المشرع قد نص في المادة/16 .. علي تحديد سن *الزواج* بالا يقل عن ثماني عشر سنه ميلادية كاملة بالنسبة للرجل .. وبالنسبة للأنثى .. يجب إلا يقل عن ستة عشر سنة ميلادية كاملة . 
وأورد المشرع في نص المادة/17 .. بأنه إذا لم يبلغا طالبا *الزواج* او أحدهما سن الرشاد المدني  ( 21سنة ميلادية كاملة ) ، يشترط لصحة عقد *الزواج* موافقة الولي علي القاصر منهما ورضاؤه عن هذا *الزواج* .. وذلك حسب ترتيب الولاية الموضح بنص المادة/4 من نصوص مشروح اللائحة والذى سنوردة تفصيليا فيما بعد . ​** وبناءا على هذه النصوص – السابق ذكرها – يمكن تقسيم الفئة العمريه للإنسان من حيث إهليته للزواج إلى ثلاث فترات : - *
الفترة الأولي : وهي الفترة العمريه التي تقل فيها السن عن18 سنه بالنسبة للرجل ، 16 سنه بالنسبة للأنثى .. وهذه الفترة يكون فيها القاصر غير كامل القدرة علي الإدراك والتمييز .. والقيام بعبء الأسرة .. *وتبعا لذلك لا يكون فيها الشخص ىهلا للزواج لا بنفسه .. ولا بواسطة وليه .. ولا بموافقة الاثنان معا .. واى زواج يعقد في هذه السن يعد مخالفا لنصوص القانون ويعتبر باطلا . *
الفترة الثانية : *وفيها يستلزم توافر الولاية في الزواج ..* وهي الفترة العمريه التي يكون فيها سن الرجل يبدأ من 18سنه ميلادية ، وسن الأنثى يبدأ من 16 سنه ميلادية .. وحتى اقل من سن 21 سنه ميلادية كاملة لكلاهما .. أي قبل بلوغ سن الرشد .. وفي هذه المرحلة العمرية لا يكفي لصحة *الزواج* رضاء القاصربالزواج فقط .. بل لابد من توافر رضا وليه الشرعي أيضاً .. الذي يتدخل في *الزواج* ليكمل رضاء القاصر محافظة عليه من سوء الاختيار .. ومعنى ذلك *أنه يشترط لصحة انعقاد هذا الزواج توافر رضا كلا من القاصر والولى معا . *
* وقد حدد مشروع قانون الأحوال الشخصية في المادة/4ترتيب الولاية الشرعي ( أي من له حق الولاية الشرعية على القاصر ) ذكرا كان أم أنثى وهي على حسب الترتيب التالى : - 
الأب .. ثم الأم التي لم تتزوج ، ثم الجد الصحيح ، ثم الجد لام ، ثم للأرشد من الاخوة الآشقاء ، ثم من الاخوة لأب ، ثم من الاخوة لام ، ثم من الأعمام ، ثم من الأخوال ، ثم من أبناء العمات ، ثم من أبناء الخلات .. فإذا لم يوجد ولي من الأشخاص المتقدم ذكرهم تعين المحكمة وليا للقاصر من باقي الأقارب او من غيرهم من المسيحيين . 
الفترة الثالثة : ارتفاع الولاية : 
وهي الفترة العمرية التي تبدأ ببلوغ سن الرشد أي 21 سنة ميلادية كاملة فما فوق .. فإذا بلغ طالب *الزواج* هذا السن .. سواء كان ذكرا أو أنثى .. ارتفعت عنه الولاية بقوة القانون ..
وساطة الولي عليه .. وذلك تطبيقا لنص المادة /19 السابق الإشارة إليها . 
-----------​


----------



## asmicheal (17 أبريل 2010)

*رد: الزواج فى العقيدة المسيحية (ملف شيق )*

*الشرط الثاني :*​*من الشروط الايجابية لصحة انعقاد الزواج*​وهو ركن الشكل​* لا يكفي لإنشاء *الزواج* في شريعة الأقباط الأرثوذكس .. توافر الشروط الموضوعية السابق أيضاحها .. بل يجب مراعاة إجراءات وشروط شكلية .. بدونها لا ينعقد *الزواج* أيضاً .. ويعتبر الشكل .. ثاني الشروط الموضوعية الواجب توافرها حتى ينعقد *الزواج* صحيحا .. بحيث إذا لم يتوافر .. انعدم قيام *الزواج* ، والشكل في *الزواج* هو عبارة عن المراسم الدينية التي يقوم بها علنا رجل الدين .. ومن ثم فأن عدم القيام بهذه المراسيم تبطل *الزواج* حتما عند جميع المسيحين .. وقد أجمعت جميع الشرائع المسيحية علي بطلان *الزواج* المدني .. أي الذين يعقد دون تدخل رجال الدين .. لآن الشكل ركن جوهري من أركانه إذ لازواج بدون مراسيم دينية . 
* والشكل في *الزواج* المسيحي ترجع أهميته إلى أن *الزواج* يعتبر من الأسرار المقدسة .. ويرجع ذلك إلى تشبيه بولس الرسول علاقة الرجل بالمرأة .. بعلاقة السيد المسيح بالكنيسة .. فالرجل رأس المرأة .. كما أن السيد المسيح هو رأس الكنيسة .. فالتصاق الرجل بالمرأة وصيرورتهما جسدا واحد ( سر الزيجة المقدس ) هو من الأسرار المقدسة .. ولما كان السر المقدس اساسة الكنيسة . فأن *الزواج* لا ينعقد إلا باشتراك رجل الدين حتى يحل السر المقدس طبقا لطقوس الكنيسة . 
* ويرجع إجماع شرائع المسيحيين علي ضرورة توافر ركن الشكل في *الزواج* .. الي ما يلي من اعتبارات :- 
1 ) أن *الزواج* وهو سر مقدس يكون مكمنه في الطقوس الدينية .. بحيث إذا لم تتم هذه الطقوس فلا سر .. ولا زواج . 
2 ) لكي يتحقق رجل الدين بنفسه من عدم قيام أي مانع من الموانع التي تبطل *الزواج* . 
3 ) لكي يذكر الزوجين بصفات القداسة في *الزواج* .. ويبين لهما ما له من آثار خطيرة .. ويتأكد رجل الدين من رضاءهما بكل ذلك . 
4 ) لكي يقوم بتسجيل *الزواج* في سجلات الكنيسة . 
* مظاهر الشكلية في عقود *الزواج* : 
يتكون ركن الشكل كقاعدة عامة من أربعة اوجه ، الصلاة ، وقيام رجل الدين بها والشهود ، والعلانية . 
أ – أما الصلاة : 
فأمرها واضح ومراسمها تجري كالمعتاد في الكنيسة .. بعد حصول الآذن بالزواج .. ورضاء طرفي العقد .. وبعد تحقق الكاهن من انتقاء موانع *الزواج* .. وتعتبر صلاة الاكليل الركن الأساسي في الشكل الديني للزواج .. 
إذ يقوم بهذه الصلاة أحد كهنة الكنيسة .. مصرح له بأجراء *الزواج* من رئاسته الدينية حسب ما نصت عليه المادة /14 من مشروع نصوص لائحة الحوال الشخصية الموحد التي ورد بها الآتي :
" لا ينعقد *الزواج* صحيحا​إلا إذا تم بمراسم دينيه عبى يد رجل دين مسيحي مختص مصرح له​بأجرائه من رئاسته الدينية "​ 
 * وتبعا لذلك فإذا ما عقد *الزواج* بالكنيسة القبطية والارثوذكسية .. وجب أن يتم طقس صلاة الأكليل طبقا لطقوسها . 
ب – وأما رجل الدين : 
من أهم مظاهر الشكل الديني للزواج .. أن يباشر مراسيم *الزواج* رجل دين مختص بأجراته من رئاسته الدينية .. أما بالنسبة للزواج الأرثوذكسي فيشترط فيه أن يكون رجل الدين كاهن من رجال الكنيسة القبطية الأرثوذكسية التي تجري فيها مراسم *الزواج* .. ويجب أن يتم طقي الإكليل وفق طقوسها وبعد الحصول علي تصريح بذلك من الرئيس الديني . 
ج – وأما الشهود : 
فيتم اختيارهم بمعرفة الراغبين في *الزواج* ويجب إلا يقل عددهم عن أثنين .. ويتشرط فيهما أن يكونا مسيحيين .. راشدين .. كاملي الاهليه القانونية .. متمتعين بالإدراك والقدرة على تفهم تبادل الرضا بالزواج .. وقد أوجبت المادة /28 فقرة 4 من مشروع اللائحة الموحدة :- 
*على الكاهن أن يثبت .. أسماء الشهود .. والقابهم .. واعمارهم ..*​*وصناعتهم .. ومحل إقامتهم .. وكافة البيانات المتعلقة بهم .*​د – وأما العلانية : 
فهي أجراء تتطلبه كافة الشرائع المسيحية .. وأول خطوات هذه العلانية شهر الخطبة .. وعدم عقد *الزواج* إلا بعد مضي فترة معينة علي الإعلان .. وايضاً صدور الأذن بالزواج ثم تظهر الخطوة الأخرى في الاحتفال الديني العلني بالزواج في الكنيسة .. وأيضاً من مظاهر العلنية أيضاً أن المادة /29 من مشروع اللائحة الموحد أوجبت علي رجل الدين بعد تحريره للعقد .. أن يتلوه علي جمهور الحاضرين . 
هـ - توثيق *الزواج* : وهو إجراء تنظيمي حيث توجب شريعة الأقباط الأرثوذكس أن يحرر الكاهن عقود *الزواج* وأن يقيدها في سجلات خاصة معدة لذلك وتتضمن العقود بيانات .. اهمها حضور الزوجين .. ووكيل كل منهما .. وبياناتهما وحصول الرضا .. واسماء الشهود .. وخلو *الزواج* من وجود أي موانع .. وأقامة الصلاة .. الخ . 
-------​​​


----------



## asmicheal (17 أبريل 2010)

*رد: الزواج فى العقيدة المسيحية (ملف شيق )*

ثانيا : الشروط السلبية​التى يجب عدم توافرها حتى ينعقد *الزواج* صحيحا​( موانع *الزواج* )​*تعريف الموانع : *
لا ينعقد *الزواج* .. إذا توافرت عدة عوامل معينة يطلق عليها تسمية ( الموانع ) أي تلك التي لو توافر واحد منها لا ينعقد *الزواج* .. أي هي عقبة في طريق *الزواج* تحول دون أتمامة . 
* وبتصنيف الموانع نجد أنها تنطوي علي مجموعتين من الموانع المبطلة ، تبنى الأولي منها علي صلة تقوم بين أحد الشخصين الراغبين في *الزواج* وبين الشخص الأخر .. وتبني الثانية منها علي وجود مانع في واحد منهما .. ( صفة ذاتية خاصة به وحدة دون الطرف الآخر ) وقبل الدخول في تفاصيل هذه الموانع ينبغي القول أنه بالنسبة لهذه الموانع جميعها .. لافرق بين الذكر والأنثى .. بل أن ما يحرم علي الرجل ... يحرم أيضاً علي المرأة . 
* ومما تجدر الاشاره إليه أن الموانع التي تمنع قيام *الزواج* أيضا من باب أولي من انعقاد الخطبة التي تسبق *الزواج* . 
* وقد أورد المشرع الموانع علي سبيل الحصر في المواد من 18 – 26 من مشروع نصوص اللائحة الموحدة .. وبتصنيف هذه الموانع نجد انها تتضمن نوعان من الموانع : - 
النوع الأول : وهي تلك الموانع الناشئة عن صلة كلا من طرفي عقد *الزواج* بالأخر ( الموانع المشتركة ) وتنقسم إلى : - 
1 ) مانع القرابة ( القرابة الطبيعية او قرابة الدم ) . ( مادة/18 ) 
2 ) مانع المصاهرة . ( مادة /19 ) 
3 ) مانع التبنى . ( مادة / 20 ) 
4 ) عدم زواج القاتل عمدا وشريكة بزوج قتيله . ( مادة /23 ) . 
النوع الثاني : الموانع الناشئة عن صفة ذاتية في الشخص نفسه .. وتنقسم إلي : - 
1 ) توافر ركن الرضا .. وسبق شرحه في الشق الخاص بالشروط الايجابية الواجب توافرها لصحة انعقاد *الزواج* . 
2 ) توافر ركن السن .. وسبق شرحه في الشق الخاص بالولاية في *الزواج* . 
3 ) اختلاف الدين أو المذهب . ( مادة /24 ) 
4 ) مشغولية أحد الزوجين بزواج سابق لا يزال قائم . ( مادة / 21 ) 
5 ) العدة ( انتظار المرأة الآرملة .. أو المطلقة عشرة أشهر قبل ان تعقد زواجا آخر ) . ( مادة/26)
6 – لا يجوز *الزواج* بمن طلق لعلة زناه . ( مادة /22 ) . 
7 ) وجود مانع طبيعي أو مرضي لا يرجى زواله يمنع من ممارسة الواجبات الزوجية ويجعل أحد طرفي *الزواج* غير صالح للحياة الزوجية . ( مادة/25 ) . 
----------------------​أولا : النوع الأول​من الموانع المشتركة وهي تلك الناشئة عن صلة كلا من طرفي *الزواج* بالأخر ​1 ) مانع القرابة الطبيعية ( قرابة الدم )​*تعريف القرابة الطبيعية : *
القرابة هي الرابطة التي تجمع بين جملة أشخاص متناسلين من بعضهم .. أو من أصل مشترك .. وهذا التعريف يميز بين نوعين من القرابة وهما : - 
أولاً : الأشخاص الذين يتناسلون من بعضهم .. كالأباء .. والآبناء .. والأحفاد . 
ثانيا : الأشخاص المتناسلون من أصل مشترك .. مثل أولاد الأعمام ( فروع الأجداد ) فأنهم متناسلون من أصل مشترك وهو الجدين . 
* ومانع القرابة هو مانع يمنع *الزواج* من الأقارب في درجة معينة .. فليست كل قرابة علي إطلاقها بمانعه من *الزواج* .. بل أن التحريم قاصر علي القرابة الشديدة .. وقد ورد بنص المادة /18 من مشروع لائحة الأحوال الشخصية الموحد علي الاتي : - 
" تمنع القرابة من *الزواج* بالنسبة للرجل والمرأة علي السواء :​1 ) بالأصول وأن علو ، والفروع وأن سفلوا .​2 ) بالاخوة والأخواتع ونسلهم .​3 ) بالأعمام والعمات . والأخوال والخالات دون نسلهم .​*فيحرم على الرجل في البند ( 1 ) *
أن يتزوج من أمه ، جدته وأن علت ( باعتبارهما أصوله ) .. كما أنه ليس له أن يتزوج من بنته .. وبنت بنته .. وبنت ابنه ( باعتبارهما فروعه ) وأن سفلت .. 
*كما يحرم عليه في البند ( 2 ) *
أن يتزوج من اخته .. وبنت اخته .. وبنت اخيه .. وأن سفلت ( الاخوة والاخوات ونسلهم ) . 
*كما يحرم عليه في البند ( 3 ) *
أن يتزوج من عمته .. وعمة أصوله .... وخالته.. وخالة أصوله ( الأعمام .. والعمات .. والآخوال .. والخالات ) . 





ويحل له *الزواج*​من بنات الأعمام والعمات .. وبنات الأخوال والخالات​* وكما يحرم علي الرجل أن يتزوج بمن ذكر .. يحرم ايضا على المرأة التزوج بنظيرة من الرجال ، ويحل للمرأة أبناء الأعمام والعمات .. وأبناء الأخوال والخالات . 
* مما سبق يتضح أن القرابة الطبيعية .. أو قرابة الدم تنقسم إلى : - 
1 ) القرابة المباشرة : 
وهي التي تربط الشخص بأصوله وأن علو (مثل أمه ، أم أمه ( جدته لامه ) ، أم أبيه ( جدته لأبيه ) وبفروعه وأن سفلوا ( مثل بنته ، بنت بنته ) وأن سفلت وهي مانع مؤبد من موانع *الزواج* عند جميع المسيحيين مهما كانت درجتها لأن القاعدة الطبيعية تحرم علي الشخص ان يتزوج بأصوله وأن علو .. وبفروعه وأن نزلوا . 
2 ) القرابة غير المباشرة ( قرابة الحواشي ) : 
وهي التي تربط بين أشخاص يكون لهم اصل مشترك دون ان يكون أحدهما فرعا للاخر .. فأبناء العم أصلهم المشترك هو ( الجد لأب ) ولا يعتبر أحدهما فرعا للأخر ، وأولاد الخال أصلهم المشترك هو الجد لأم .. وهكذا . 
*وتقسم شريعة الأقباط الأرثوذكس القرابة غير المباشرة ( قرابة الحواشى ) إلى قسمين : - *
*الأول :* ويجمع الأقارب الذين يكون *الوالدان* أصلهم المشترك . 
*الثانى :* ويجمع الأقارب الذين يكون *الجدان* أصلهم المشترك . 
* فبالنسبة للقسم الول تعتبر القرابة *مانعا مؤبدا* من *الزواج* مهما كانت درجتها .. بعكس القسم الثاني الذي يقف التحريم عند الدرجة الثانية فقط ( الأعمام – العمات – الخال – الخالات – دون نسلهم ) . 
--------------------​2 ) مانع المصاهرة .​تعريف المصاهرة : 
المصاهرة هي علاقة النسب التي تنشأ بين أحد الزوجين .. وأقارب الزوج الآخر .. فتقربهم وتؤدي إلى اختلاط أسرهم .. بحيث تشبه هذه العلاقة علاقة الدم التي تربط بين أفراد الأسرة الواحدة .. ولهذا نص القانونى المدنى في المادة /37 منه على الآتى : - 
" أقارب الزوجين يعتبرون​في نفس القرابة والدرجة بالنسبة إلى الزوج الآخر " .​* ولهذا أيضاً جعلت الشرائع المسيحية صلة المصاهرة مانعا من *الزواج* .. ولكنها لم تجعل درجتها مثل درجة القرابة الطبيعية أو قرابة الدم كما فعل القانون المدني وأنما تخففت فيها .. فقد ورد المادة /19 من مشروع قانون الأحوال الشخصية الموحد علي الأتى :- 
*" تمنع المصاهرة من زواج الرجل : -*

 1 ) بأصول زوجته وفروعها : 
فلا يجوز له عند وفاة زوجته *الزواج* بأمها .. أو جدتها .. وأن علت .. ولا بأبنتها ( ابنة زوجته ) التى رزقت بها من زوج أخر .. أو بنت ابنها .. أو بنت بنتها وأن نزلت . 
2 ) زوجات أصوله وزوجات فروعه .. وأصول أولئك الزوجات وفروعهن : 
فلا يجوز له أن يتزوج بزوجه والده .. أو زوجة عمه او خاله أو أمها أو جدتها أو ابنتها أو بنت ابنها أو بنت بنتها .. ولا بزوجة ابنه أو حفيدة .. ألخ . 
3 ) بأخت زوجته ونسلها : وبنت أخيها ونسلها . 
4 ) بزوجة اخيه وأصولها وفروعها . 
5 ) بعمة زوجته وزوجه عمها ، وزوجة خالها . 
6 ) بأخت زوجه والدة ، وأخت زوج والدته ، وأخت زوجه ابنه ، وأخت زوج بنته . 
*( وما يحرم على الرجل يحرم على المرأة )*​* ولو تأملنا درجات المصاهرة المحرمة السابق بيانها والتي تمنع *الزواج* .. نجد أن درجة المصاهرة التي تحرم *الزواج* .. هي في حقيقتها نفس درجة القرابة المحرمة المحددة في المادة /18 وهو ما يتفق مع نص المادة /37 من القانون المدني . 
*3 ) مانع التبني*

 تعريفة : 
التبني كما يعرفه شراح القانون هو اصطناع الأبوة .. والتبني جائز للرجل وللمرأة متزوجين كانا أو غير متزوجين .. فهو ينشئ نوعا من القرابة تسمى بالقرابة الصناعية .. وهي لا تقوم علي صله الدم .. أو صلة المصاهرة .. وتعتبر القرابة التي ينشئها التبني مانعا من *الزواج* عند اغلب الطوائف المسيحية .. وحرصا من المشرع علي وضع التبني في إطار قانونى مشروع .. فقد اشترط القانونون شروطا يجب توافرها في الوالد المتبني .. كما اشترط أيضاً شروطاً وضعت أساسا لمصلحة الطفل المتبنى أوردتها نصوص المواد من المادة /129 وحتى المادة /142 من مشروع لائحة الأحوال الشخصية الموحدة .. سوف ندرس هذه الشروط بالتفصيل عند دراستنا للتبنى كوضع اجتماعي .. وليس كمانع من موانع *الزواج* .. 
القيود التي وضعها المشرع 
وضع المشرع قيودا علي العلاقة بين المتبني والمتبني بأعتبار أن التبني يعد مانعا من موانع *الزواج* .. أو ردها بنص المادة/20 من نصوص مشروع اللائحة .. والتى نصت على الآتى :- 
" لا يجوز *الزواج* : -
1 ) بين المتبني والمتبني وفروع هذا الأخير . 
2 ) بين المتبني وأولاد المتبني الذين رزق بهم بعد التبني . 
3 ) بين الأولاد الذين تبناهم شخص واحد . 
4 ) بين المتبني وزوج المتبني ، وكذلك بين المتبني وزوج المتبني . 
* ومما ينبغى الاشاره إليه في هذا الشأن أن نظام التبني – في الشريعة الاسلامية – لا يترتب عليه ميراث للابن أو الابنة المتبناة من الشخص الذي تبناهما .. بعكس ما ورد بمشروع اللائحة الموحدة للآحوال الشخصية التي أوردت أن يرث كلا منهما الآخر في المادتين 141 ، 142 . 
------------------------​ 
4 ) عدم زواج​القاتل عمدا أو شريكة بزوج قتيلة​ويلاحظ أن هذا المانع هو في حقيقته ( مانع عقابي ) قصد به المنع .. عقاب القاتل عمدا و شريكه من *الزواج* بزوج القتيل . 
فقد انفردت شريعة الأقباط وحدها بحكما يقضي بأنه إذا قتل شخص زوج شخص آخر .. فأنه لا يجوز للأول *الزواج* من الثاني .. 
* فقد نصت المادة /23 من نصوص مشروع كاملة الأجداد الشخصية الموحدة علي الآتي :- 
" لا يجوز زواج القاتل عمدا أو شريكة بزوج قتيله "
وهذا المانع لا يثور . آل إذا كان القتل عمدا .. ويسبقة تفاهم بين القاتل وزوج القتيل .. 
· والواقع أن صياغة هذه المادة محددة في حالة القتل العمد .. وبالتالي يبعد عن مجال تطبيقها حالة القتل الخطأ الذي لم يسبقه أي ترتيب .. أو تفاهم بين القاتل وزوج قتيلة . 
· وبالتالي فأنه في صورة القتل العمد .. يكون هناك تعاونا بين الطرفين .. ليتسني لهما *الزواج* .. وبالتالي فأن منع زواج مثل هذين الشخصين .. يرجع أساسا إلى محاربة قصدهم السيئ وردة عليهم بمنع مثل هذه الزيجة المبنية علي سفك دم زوج برئ وبالتالي لا يتحقق غرضهم . 
· ولم يقتصر المنع في نص المادة المذكورة علي القاتل وحدة فقط .. بل امتد المنع ليشمل كل من شارك القاتل في ارتكاب جريمة القتل بالفعل .. سواء بالمشاركة والمساعدة .. أو بالتحريض .. ذلك أن المانع يقوم سواء كان القاتل هو الفاعل الأصلي .. أو مجرد شريك مساعد في ارتكاب جريمة القتل .. أو حتى شريك بالتحريض علي ارتكاب الجريمة . 
· وتبعا لذلك .. يتضح ان مانع *الزواج* هذا .. في حقيقته ( مانع عقابي ) .. والأطراف الذين يشملهم المنع .. هم من شملهم الحكم النهائي الصادر بالأدانه . 
-----------------------------​ثانيا :​النوع الثاني : الموانع الناشئة عن صفة ذاتية في​الشخص نفسه :​تمتاز هذه الطائفة من الموانع بأنها لو *طرأت بعد الزواج* .. فانها تؤدي إلى التطليق .. وبالتالي فدراسة هذه المانع تتصل بأنعقاد *الزواج* بأعتبارها موانع تمنع من انعقادة .. كما تتصل أيضا بانحلال *الزواج* بأعتبارها أيضاً أسبابا للتطليق .
وهذه الطائفة من الموانع التي تتعلق بصفة ذاتيه في الشخص .. تختلف عن الموانع السابق دراستها والتي ترتبط بكل من طرفي *الزواج* .. وتمنع من انعقاد زواجهما بأعتبارها موانع مشتركة بينهما تمنع من زواج كل منهما بالآخر .. ولكنها لا تمنع زواج أي منهما بأي طرف آخر لا يتعلق به المنع .. *أما الموانع الماثلة التى تتعلق بصفة ذاتية فى الشخص نفسه* .. 
فأنها عبارة عن موانع متعلق بطرف واحد فقط من طرفي *الزواج* .. وليس كلاهما – ومتي توافر أي مانع واحد في الشخص .. فأنها تمنع قيام *الزواج* .. بصرف النظر عمن ينوي الاقتران بها .. وفي حالة انعقاد *الزواج* في وجود هذا المانع الشخصي .. يتعبر مثل هذا .. *الزواج* باطلا .. بمعنى أن مثل هذه الموانع .. تعتبر موانع مطلقة .. ومثال ذلك .. إجبار أحد طرفي عقد *الزواج* علي إبرامه دون رضاه ( انعدام الرضا ) .. أو تزويج القاصر في سن أقل من السن التي حددها القانون كحد ادني لسن *الزواج* ( صغر السن ) . 
وهذه الموانع التي تتعلق بصفة ذاتية في الشخص .. البعض منها قد يكون بسبب صفه طبيعية مثل مرضه جسمانيا او نفسيا .. وقد تكون ناشئة عن تكوينه الجثماني مثل الخنوثة والخصاء .. وقد تكون بسبب صفه مدنيه اكتسبها من المجتمع مثل صيرورة الشخص قاتلا .. وهذه الموانع كما اوردها القانون كالآتي : - 
1 ) مانع الرضا .. وسبق شرحه في الشق الخاص بالشروط الايجابيه الواجب توافرها لصحة انعقاد *الزواج* . 
2 ) مانع السن .. وسبق شرحه في الشق الخاص بالولاية في *الزواج* . 
3 ) مانع اختلاف الدين أو المذهب :​نصت المادة /13 من مشروع اللائحة على الآتى :- 
" *الزواج* المسيحي رباط ديني مقدس دائم .. ويتم علنا بين رجل واحد وأمرأة واحدة​مسيحيين .. الخ​أولا : أختلاف الدين : ​يشترط لصحة *الزواج* اتحاد الزوجين في المسيحية ( مادة/13 من مشروع القانون الموحد للآحوال الشخصية ) .. فإذا اختلفا في ذلك امتنع *الزواج* المختلط حتى يتم اتحاد الزوجين في تبعيتهما للكنيسة القبطية الأرثوذكسية وذلك بسبب مبدأ تقديس *الزواج* باعتنباره من أسرار الكنيسة السبعة .. وفي كنيستنا القبطية لا يقبل أي كاهن فيها إجراء مراسم *الزواج* الكنسي  إلا لزوجين قبطيين معمدين في الكنيسة الق4بطية .. كما أن القانون الكنسي للأقباط يجعل من حق أي من الزوجين – فسخ *الزواج* الكنسي الذي ارتبطا به في حالة اعتناق الزوج الآخر ديانه آخرى غير الدين المسيحي
* *الزواج* المختلط من الناحية الايمانية :​· مصاهرة المسيحي لغير المسيحي تلزمه بالتخلي عن دينه وأيمانه .. فالزواج في الإيمان المسيحي والعقيدة المسيحية الأرثوذكسية له ضوابطه وقوانينه ومن أهمها عدم زواج المسيحي بطرف مخالف له في الدين والعقيدة . 
*( تراجع صلوات الاكليل المقدس فى الكنيسة القبطية الأرثوذكسية ) .*​* حظر معلمنا بولس الرسول في رسالتيه الأولي والثانية إلي أهل كورنثوس *الزواج* المختلط .. بل اوجب .. إلا يكون *الزواج* في المسيحية إلا بين مؤمن ومؤمنه .. ففي :- 
- الرسالة الأولى 39 : 7 يقول : " أن من يتزوج ففي الرب فقط " 
- الرسالة الثانية 14 : 6 يقول : " لا تكونوا تحت نير غير المؤمنين لأنه .. أي نصيب 
للمؤمن مع غير المؤمن !!؟ لذلـك اخرجو من وسـطهم
واعتزلوا يقول الــرب .. واكـون لكم أبا وأنتـم 
تكونون لي بنين وبنات يقول الرب القادر علي كل 
شئ " . 
*· **الزواج المختلط من الناحية القانونية :*​ 1 ) نصت المادة /13 من مشروع القانون الموحد للأحوال الشخصية علي أن *الزواج* لابد أن يتم بين رجل واحد .. وأمرأه واحدة ( مسيحيين )  أي متحدي الديانة ... ولا يعترف بأي زواج مختلط الأمر للقضاء في صورة " دعوي حسبة " أي لوجه الله تعالى توصلا لحكم القاضي بالتفريق . 
3 ) اما زواج الميلم بالمسيحية ( أو اليهودية ) فإنه صحيح في الشرع الاسلامي .. وتترتب عليه كافة آثاره في العلاقات الزوجية .. وصحة نسب الأولاد ، وتحكم كل هذه أحكام الشريعة الإسلامية دون إخلال بأحتفاظ الزوجه بديانتها وممارشة طقوس وشعائر عقيدتها . 
- ولما كان مثل هذا *الزواج* المختلط محك.. أي يدين أحد طرفيه فقط بالمسيحية .
2 ) لا يتصور قانونا وشرعا زواج المسلمة بغير المسلم .. فهو باطل بطلانا مطلقا وأن تم واقعا يعتبر علاقة غير شرعيه محرمة ، وتستوجب التفريق بين الزوجين ، ويحق لأي موطان رفع وما بأحكام الشريعة الإسلامية فينطبق علي الزوجة – أحكام هذه الشريعة مثل تطليقها بالإرادة المنفردة  من جانب الزوج طلاقا رجعيا أو بائنا .. أو اتخاذ لنفسه زوجه ثانية ، وأيضاً تطبيق احكام الشريعة فيما يتعلق بالنفقه والنشوز والطاعه .     
- ومن ناحية أخرى .. فأن الأولاد ثمرة هذا *الزواج* يكونون من المسلمين اتباعا لدين أبيهم المسلم – لحين بلوغهم سن الرشد فيما لو رغبوا في اعتناق دين آخر . 
- وأخيرا فأن قانون المواريث المصري .. وهو تشريع موحد ينطبق علي سائر المصريين أيا كانت ديانتهم يجعل اختلاف الدين مانعا من الميراث .. ومن ثم فأن الزوجة المسيحية لا ترث زوجها المسلم عند وفاته . 
ثانيا : اختلاف المذهب :​ويقصد باختلاف المذهب .. أن يكون الزوجان المسيحيان غير متحدي المذهب او الملة كزواج القبطي الأرثوذكسي بقبطية كاثوليكية .. أو زواج أحد أبناء كنيسة الروم الأرثوذكس المصريين بزوجة سريانية أو انجيليه . 
والزواج المختلط مذهبيا يظهر في الواقع كثيرا .. في أحوال تغيير أحد الزوجين لمذهبه أو ملته بعد *الزواج* .. مثل *الزواج* الذي ينعقد بين زوجين قبطيان أرثوذكس .. ثم يغير أحدهما ملته بعد *الزواج* إلى الروم الأرثوذكس .. فأصبحا بعد *الزواج* مختلفي ملة .. 
وطبقا لنص المادة/7 من القانون 462 لسنة 1955 .. فأنه لا يعتد بهذا التغيير الذي تم بعد *الزواج* .. إلا إذا كان إلى الإسلام .. فتطبق الشريعة الاسلاميه علي الزوجين باعتبارهما مختلفي الديانة . 
وقد اتفقت الطوائف المسيحية بالإجماع في مشروع قانون الأحوال الشخصية الموحد علي عدم قبول تغيير الطائفة أو المذهب في هذه الأحوال .. وتطبيق الشريعة الخاصة بعقد *الزواج* عند إبرامه بأعتبار أن العقد شريعة المتعاقدين . 
----------------------------​4 ) مشغولية أحد الزوجين بزواج سابق​وحدة الزوجية : 
تنهي التعاليم المسيحية عن تعدد الزوجات .. ويعتبر مبدأ عدم تعدد الزوجات واقتصار الرجل علي زوجة واحدة من المبادئ الأساسيه في الديانة المسيحية .. وحكمة ذلك مؤسسه علي مبدأ قدسية *الزواج* وقول السيد المسيح له المجد : - 
*" ومن البدء خلقهما رجلا وأمرأة ... فهما ليس بعد اثنين بل جسدا واحدا "*​* ولا يتصور أن يصبح الزوجان جسدا واحدا إلا إذا اخذ بمبدأ وحدة *الزواج* .. وعلي هذا فالرجل المتزوج لا يستطيع أن يتخذ زوجه أخري طالما أن *الزواج* الأول لا يزال قائما .. لان ذلك يؤدي على تعدد الزوجات .. وهو ما تحرمه الشريعة المسيحية ... وكذلك لا يجوز للمرأة أن تعقد زواجا ثانيا طالما إنها مرتبطة بزواج قائم .. فلا تعدد للزوجات ولا تعدد للأزواج . 
** وقد نصت المادة /25 من لائحة /38 على هذا المنع بقولها : - *
" لا يجوز لأحد الزوجين أن يتخذ زوجا ثانيا مادام *الزواج* قائما "​** كما نصت المادة /32 فقرة /5 من نصوص مشروع اللائحة الموحدة* علي اعتبارالزواج باطلا إذا كان احد طرفيه وقت انعقاده مرتبطا بزواج صحيح قائم . 
وقتية هذا المانع :​ * ومن ثم فأن مشغولية أحد الزوجين بزوجية قائمة من موانع *الزواج* .. بحيث لا يحل للإنسان أن يعقد عقد زواج جديد إلا إذا انحلت الزوجية السابقة .. وتبعا لذلك فهذا المانع لا يتوافر إلا إذا كان *الزواج* الأول قائما أي زواجا صحيحا .. فالعبره بأبرام *الزواج* . ولو لم يكن قد تم الدخول فالزواج في الشريعه المسيحية يوجد صحيحا وكاملا بمجرد ابرامه بصرف النظر عن الدخول .. فالزواج الأول إذا انعقد صحيحا . لا يجوز أن ينعقد بعدة زواجا آخر .. ما لم يثبت انقضاء *الزواج* الأول بالوفاة أو التطليق . 
* وقد تنحل رابطة الزوجية بالوفاة .. وشهادة الوفاة هو دليل إثبات انقضاء *الزواج* .. وعلى هذا يستطيع الزوج الأرمل أو الأرملة مرة ثانيه .. ولكن في حالة وفاة الزوج تستطيع الزوجة الأرملة *الزواج* مرة ثانية بعدما تقضي فترة العدة .. وهي عشرة اشهر حتى يتأكد خلوها من الحمل .. أما في حالة وفاة الزوجة .. فأن الزوج يستطيع أن يتزوج ثانيه دون قيد أو شرط . 
* أما إذا كان الزوج مفقودا .. ولا يعرف حياته من وفاته فأنه لا يجوز للزوجه أن تتزوج مره ثانيه إلا بعد صدور الحكم بأعتباره ميتا وبعد قضاء فترة العدة .. فالوفاة الحكمية في هذه الحالة تعتبر قد حدثت للزوج من تاريخ صدور الحكم بأعتبارة مفقودا . 
جزاء مخالفة هذا الشرط :​إذا تزوج أحد الزوجين قبل انحلال الزوجية الأولي .. وقع *الزواج* الثاني باطلا وأعتبر الزوج زانيا . ويترتب علي ذلك أحقية الزوج الآخر في طلب التطليق .. لان الزنا من الأسباب الشرعية للتطليق بالاضافه إلى معاقبة الزاني بجريمة الزنا .. هذا بالاضافه إلى أن *الزواج* الثاني أثبتت بياناته بالخطأ في المحرر الرسمي الذي عقد به وهو وثيقة *الزواج* .. مما يعد تزوير في أوراق رسمية يعاقب عليها القانون الجنائي . 
· وفي هذا الشأن لا يجب إغفال نص المادة /21 من مشروع اللائحة الموحدة التى نصت علي : - 
" يمتنع علي كل من الزوجين عقد زواج ىخر ، قبل انحلال الزواج القائم​بينهما انحلال باتا ، ويعتبر الزواج اللاحق في هذه الحالة باطلا بطلانا مطلقا​وتعدد الزوجات محظور في المسيحية "​· وأخيرا .. ومما تجدر الاشاره إليه في هذا الشأن أن رجل الدين هو الذي يتحق من انتقاء مانع الارتباط بزوجية قائمة .. وتبعا لذلك فأن من يدعي بطلان الزواج يكون عليه أن يثبت أن أحد الزوجين لا يزال مرتبطا بزواج قائم .. وهي مسألة من السهل إثباتها عن طريق إثبات وجود عقد زواج سابق لأي سابق من الزوجين .. وعلي الزوج الآخر أن يثبت تحلله من هذا الزواج . 
------------------------------​5 ) أنتظار المرأة عشرة أشهر قبل عقدها زواجا ثانيا​( فترة العدة )​· يحتم القانون عي المرأة التي ينحل عقد زواجها .. أن تنتظر عشرة أشهر قبل ان تتزوج زواجا جديدا سواء اكان انحلال الزوجية بسبب الوفاة أو التطليق او بسبب البطلان . 
· وقد نصت المادة/26 من لائحة الأحوال الشخصية الموحدة علي الآتي : - 
*" ليس للمرأة التي توفي زوجا او قي بانحلال زواجها منه*​*أن تعقد زواجا ثانيا ، إلا بعد انقضاء عشرة اشهر ميلادية كاملة*​*من تاريخ الوفاة .. إلا إذا وضعت قبل هذا الميعاد "*​· والحكمة من تقرير هذه المدة ( عشرة أشهر ) هو منع اختلاط الأنساب .. لان المرأة إذا تزوجت مباشرة عقب انفصالها عن زوجها السابق وقبل مضى عشرة أشهر .. وأنجبت يحدث لبس وتشكك في نسب المولود .. هل ينسب للزواج الأول أم الثاني ؟ .
· وأحكام العدة تسري سواء علي الزوجة المطلقة أو الارمله أو المحكوم ببطلان زواجها .. وفي حالة الوفاة تبدأ العشرة شهور من تاريخ الوفاة .. وفي الأحوال الأخرى تبدأ من تاريخ صدور الحكم النهائي . 
· وأوردت المادة المذكور علي أنه هذا الميعاد ( عشرة أشهر ) إذا وضعت المرأة بعد وفاة زوجها أو بعد فسخ عقد الزواج . 
---------------------------------​*6 ) لا يجوز الزواج بمن طلق لعلة زناه*

ويلاحظ أن هذا المانع هو حقيقته أيضاً ( مانع عقابى ) قصد به من المنع .. عقاب الزاني .. ومنع زواجه بسبب علة زناه .. سواء كان الزان رجلا أو امرأة . 
وليس هذا النص بشامل لكل أمراة مطلقه أيا كان سبب تطليقها ، إنما هو خاص بالمطلقة أو المطلق لعلة الزنا – إذ أن هذا المانع يفهم علي ضوء ما ورد في إنجيل القديس متي الرسول في الإصحاح 19 : 9 والتي ورد به علي فم السيد المسيح له المجد : - 
*" من طلق امرأته إلا لعله الزنا واخذ اخرى يزني*​*ومن تزوج مطلقه فقد زني "*​فالإنجيل لا يتصور إلا أن تكون المطلقة زانية . 
· ولم يرد في لائحة 1938 أي نص يمنع الزواج بمطلقة . اكتفاء بما جاء في الإنجيل من تحريم الزواج بالمطلقة لعلة الزنا . 
· أما في نصوص مشروع لائحة الأحوال الشخصية الجديد الذي وافقت عليه جميع الطوائف المسيحية بمصر .. فقد ورد بصراحة نص .. يحرم زواج من طلق لعلة زناه .. إذ ورد بنص المادة /23 منه علي الأتي :- 
*" لا يجوز زواج من طلق لعلة الزنا "*​* ويترتب علي ما تقدم أن الزاني .. سواء كان رجلا أو امرأة .. والذى طلق بسبب ثبوت الزنا عليه ، لا يجوز له أن يبرم زواجا جديدا . 
* وبتاريخ 18/11/1971 صدر 
*القرار البابوي رقم /7*​*بخصوص التطليق لسبب واحد هو الزنا*​متضمنا .. 
1 ) عملا بوصية الرب في الإنجيل المقدس ، لا يجوز التطليق إلا لعلة الزنا . فقد ورد تعليم السيد المسيح له المجد في عظته علي الجبل ، قوله : - 
" وأما أنا فأقول لكم أن من طلق امرأته إلا لعلة الزنا يجعلها تزني " ( متي5 : 22 ) 
وقد كرر الرب هذه الوصية في أجابته علي الفريسيين إذ قال لهم : 
" أقول لكم أن من طلق امرأته إلا بسبب الزنا وزوج بأخري يزني " ( متي19 : 11 ) 
ومن طلق امرأته وزوج بأخرى يزني عليها ( مرقص 10 : 11 ) . 
2 ) كل طلاق يحدث لغير هذه العلة الواحدة لا تعترف به الكنيسة المقدسه وتعتبر أن الزواج – الذي حاول هذا الطلاق أن يفصمه – ما يزال قائما . 
*البابا شنودة الثالث*​*بابا الاسكندرية وبطريرك الكرازة المرقسية*​** كما أرسى المجلي الاكليريكى ما هو في حكم الزنا .. *
فأعتبر في حكم الزنا كل عمل يدل علي *الخيانه الزوجيه* كما في الأحوال الآتية : - 
1 ) *هروب* الزوجة مع رجل غريب ليس من محارمها ، أو مبيتها معه بدون علم زوجها وأذنه بغير ضرورة . 
2 ) *ظهور خطابات* صادرة من أحد الزوجين لشخص غيب تدل علي وجود علاقة أثمه بينمها . 
3 ) *وجود رجل غريب* مع الزوجة في منزل الزوجية بحالة مريبه . 
4 ) *تحريض الزوج* زوجته علي ارتاب الزنا والفجور . 
5 ) *اذا حبلت الزوجه* في فترة يستحيل معها اتصال زوجها بها لغيابه أو مرضه . 
6 ) *الشذوذ الجنسي* . 
وما ينطبق علي الزوج ينطبق علي الزوجه . 
*وبتاريخ 18 / 11 / 1971 اصدر قداسة البابا المعظم الأنبا شنودة الثالث القرار رقم ( 8 ) *
*الخاص بعدم زواج المطلقات نوجزه في الآتي : - *
1 ) *لا يجوز زواج المطلقة* ، عملا بوصية السيد المسيح له المجد في الأنجيل المقدس أذ قال في عظته علي الجبل .. 
* " *من يتزوج مطلقة فإنه يزني* " ( متي 5 : 32 ) 
* وكرر نفس هذه الوصيه في حديثه الي الفريسيين إذ قال : " *والذي يتزوج بمطلقة يزني* 
( متى 19 : 9 )​* وقد ورد في الانجيل للقديس لوقا قول الرب أيضاً " *وكل من يتزوج بمطلقة من رجل يزني* " 
( لو 16 : 18 )​* وورد في الانجيل للقديس مرقس " *وأن طلقت امرأة زوجها وتزوجت بأخر تزني* " 
( مرقس 10 : 12 ) .​* والمرأة المطلقه أما أنها طلقت لسبب زناها ، أو لسبب آخر غير الزنا .. فإن كانت قد طلقت بسبب زناها فأن الانجيل المقدس لا يسمح لها بالزواج مرة ثانيه حسب النصوص المقدسه التي أوردناها إذ أن هذه المرأة لا يمكن أن تؤتمن علي زواج جديد . 
أما أن كانت قد طلقت لسبب غير الزنا ، فأن هذا الطلاق يعتبر باطلا بسبب وصية الرب في الانجيل ويكون الزواج الذي حاول الطلاق أن يفصمه ما يزال قائما ، فأن تزوجت تكون قد جمعت بين زوجين وتعتبر زانية حسب وصية الرب . 
2 ) أما إذا كان قد حدث التطليق لسبب زنا الزوج ، فأن المرأة البريئة من حقها أن تتزوج ، ويدخل في نطاق زنا الزوج .. زواجه بأمرأة أخري بعد طلاق لغير علة الزنا لا تقرة الكنيسة . 
3 ) لا يجوز لاي من رجال الكهنوت في كنيستنا المقدسة أن يعقد زواجا لمطلقه . أما أن يرفضه أو يعرض الأمر علينا لتحويله الي المجلس الاكليريكي العام فينظرة المجلس الأعلى للأحوال الشخصية . 
*البابا شنودة الثالث*​*بابا الإسكندرية وبطريرك الكرازة المرقسية*​--------------------------​*7 ) وجود مانع طبيعي أو مرضي لا يرجي زوالة يمنع*

من وجود علاقة زوجية​*نصت المادة / 25 من مشروع قانون الاحوال الشخصية الموحد علي الآتي : - *

" *لا يجوز الزواج* في الأحوال الاتية : - 
1 ) اذا كان لدي احد طالبي الزواج مانع طبيعي أو مرضي لا يرجي زواله يمنعه من الاتصال الجنسي كالعنه .. والخنوثة .. والخصاء . 
2 ) اذا كان احدهما مجنونا . 
3 ) اذا أن أحد الطرفين مصابا بمرض قتال يجعله غير صالح للحياه الزوجية قد أخفاه عن الطرف الآخر كالسل .. والهري .. والجزام .. ولم يكن الطرف الآخر يعلم به وقت الزواج . 
وطبقا لهذا النص الصريح يعتبر المرض – إذا توافرت فيه شروط معينه – مانعا من الزواج في الشريعة المسيحية .. وتبعا لذلك ايضاً يمتنع انعقاد الزواج اذا كان أحد الزوجين مصابا بالعجز الجنسي سواء كان ( عنه .. أو خنوثه .. أو خصاء ) أو بالجنون .. أو باي مرض غير قابل للشفاء أو قابل له .. ولكنه معد بحيث يخشي منه علي سلامة الطرف الأخر .. 
ومرض ( العنه ) هو انعدام القدرة علي اقامه علاقة زوجيا انعداما كاملا .. سواء كان ذلك بسبب بواعث نفسية وتسمي ( عنه نفسية ) أو بسبب مرضي وتسمي ( عنه مرضية ) والعنه بنوعيها تعتبر مانعا من موانع انعقاد الزواج سواء كانت سابقه علي الزواج ومتحققه وقت قيامه .. لان مثل هذا المانع يتصل بامر واقع يتعلق بالشخص ويجعله غير صالح للزواج فيكون عقد الزواج – اذا ما تم – باطلا بطلانا مطلقا – بشرط ثبوت أن هذا العجز لا يرجي زواله .. ولا يمكن البرء منه . 
والحكمه من هذا المنع .. انه من غايات الزواج الأساسية أشباع كل من الرجل والمرأة لغريزته الجنسيه .. فأذا لم يتسني له اشباع هذه الرغبة .. فمن باب اولي لا ينعقد زواجها .. 
لذلك نجد الغالبية العظمي من الشرائع المسيحية تجعل من العجز الجنسي مانعا من انعقاد الزواج .. وتبعا لذلك لابد أن توافر شروط معينه لكي يمتنع انعقاد الزواج بسبب العجز الجنسي .. 
وهذه الشروط هي : - 
1 ) أن يكون العجز سابق علي الزواج 
2 ) أن يكون العجز الجنسي مما لا يرجي الشفاء منه .. لأن مثل هذا العجز فقط هو الذي لا يتحقق مع قيامه مقصود الزواج . 
3 ) أن يكون العجز جسميا .. أي لا يرجي شفاؤه وبالتالى يتحقق ضرر من جرائه .. والمرجع في ذلك الى الفحص الطبي . 
* وتقدير عما اذا كان العجز يرجئ أو لا يرجئ شفاؤه .. متروك للقاضي بعد أخذ رأي أهل الخبرة 
*· *وتبعا لذلك فأن اعتبار العجز الجنسي مانعا من الزواج مسأله ترقي إلي مرتبه النظام العام *.. ومن ثم فأن الزواج الذي يعقد رغم توافر هذا المانع يكون باطلا بطلانا مطلقا .. سواء علم به المصاب أو لم يعلم .. وسواء رضي به الطرف الأخر أو لم يرض ذلك أن هذا العلم أو الرضا لا يزيل واقعه معينه هي أن مثل هذا الزواج لن يتحقق المقصود منه . *
· وقد طبق القضاء هذه ىالقاعدة فقضي ببطلان الزواج بصرف النظر عما اذا كانت الزوجه تعلم بالعجز قبل الزواج أو تجهله . 
· أما بالنسبه لما ورد بالفقره ( 2 ) من المادة المذكورة والخاصه بأعتبار الجنون مانعا من الزواج .. فذلك يرجع إلي أن المجنون .. هو الشخص عديم التمييز المنعدم الاهلية .. وبالتالي لا اراده له .. ولا يتصور أن يصدر منه رضا بالزواج .. وبالتالي فأن أصابته بالجنون تجعلة غير كامل الاهلية .. حتي ولو عقد الزواج اثناء فترة افاقته المؤقته من الجنون .. فأن مثل هذا الزواج يعتبر باطلا بطلانا مطلقا . 
---------​


----------



## asmicheal (17 أبريل 2010)

*رد: الزواج فى العقيدة المسيحية (ملف شيق )*

*في بطلان عقد الزواج*

تعريف البطلان : بطلان الزواج *يعنى قانونا* .. أن عقد الزواج ابتداءا فقد أحد أركانه الجوهرية التي لا يوجد إلا بها .. فيكون باطلا منذ وجودة لأنه ولد ميتا .. فلا يكون له أي آثا في الماضي .. أو الحاضر .. أو المستقبل .. أي يصبح هذا الزواج كأن لم يكن أصلا .. مثل إبرام زواج في وجود أحد الموانع السابق دراستها .. 
* فبطلان الزواج – طبقا لشريعة الاقباط الارثوذكس – يعتبر الجزاء المترتب علي عدم استجمام شروط أنشائة الشكلية والموضوعية . 
* والبطلان يختلف عن أسباب انحلال الزواج من تطليق .. وفسخ .. إذ يعتبر الاخيران انهاءا للزواج بالنسبه للمستقبل فقط .. مع الاعتراف بكافة آثارة في الماضي .. فمثلا .. 
* *الفسخ* .. ويعني قانونا ان عقد الزواج قد نشأ صحيحا بين طرفيه ومطابقا للقانون .. ثم نشأ بعد انعقاده من الأسباب ما ادي إلي حل الرابطة الزوجية .. مثل وفاة أحد الزوجين . 
* *أما البطلان* .. فيعني قانونا ان عقد الزواج نشأ معدوم الوجود والاثر .. فيكون باطلا منذ نشأته .. لانه ولد ميتا .. فاصبح كأن لم يكن بالنسبة للماضي والحاضر والمستقبل . 
* والاسباب التي تؤدي إلى بطلان الزواج .. أوردها المشرع في الفصل الخامس من الباب الأول من نصوص مشروع قانون الاحوال الشخصية الموحد ( المادة/32 ) .. اذ قرر بطلان الزواج اذا توافرت اسباب معينه .. كما أورد أيضاً في المادة /36 شروط اقامه دعوي البطلان .. وأثارها .. واسباب سقوط الحق في أقامتها ، ونحن أذ ندرس تفصيليا موضوع بطلان عقد الزواج في شقين : 
*الأول :* اسباب بطلان عقد الزواج . 
*الثاني :* آثا دعوي البطلان . 
----------------------------​أولا :​اسباب بطلان عقد الزواج​معناه : 
· يقصد ببطلان الزواج – طبقا لشريعة الاقباط الاثوذكس – هو الجزاء المترتب علي عدم استجمام شروط انشائه .. الموضوعية منها والشكليه .. والبطلان ينسحب علي الماضي .. بحيث يعتبر ان الزواج لم ينشأ أصلا .... معدوما منذ نشأته . 
· والبطلان نتيجة حتمية تترتب علي انشاء الزواج في وجود مانع من الموانع التي تمنع قيامه .. ساء كانت موانع مشتركه بين الزوجين .. أو مانع متعلق بصفه ذاتيه في أي منهما .. وبالتالي فأن اسباب بطلان الزواج .. هي قيام الزواج في ظل وجود مانع يمنع انشاءه .. لذلك فأننا نرى ان الموانع التي تمنع انعقاد الزواج .. هي نفسها الاسباب التي تؤدي الي بطلان الزواج لو انعقد في وجود أي مانع منها . 
*· *وقد وردت اسباب البطلان – علي سبيل الحصر – بنص *المادة /32 من نصوص مشروع لائحة الاحوال الشخصية الموحدة التى نصت على الآتى : - *
*" يكون الزواج باطلا في الحالات الاتية : - *

1 ) أذا لم يتوافر فيه رضاء الزوجين رضاءا صحيحا . 
2 ) اذا لم يتم بالمراسيم الدينيه علنا بحضور شاهدين مسيحيين علي الاقل . 
3 ) اذا لم يبلغ الزوجان السن القانونيه للزواج المنصوص عليها في المادة /16 من هذا القانون ( 18 للرجل – 16 للانثي ) . 
4 ) اذا كان بأحد الزوجين مانع من موانع الدم ( القرابة ) .. أو المصاهرة .. أو التبني المنصوص عليها في المواد 18 : 19 ، 20 . 
5 ) اذا كان أحد طرفيه وقت انعقاده مرتبطا بزواج صحيح قائم . 
6 ) اذا تزوج القاتل عمدا أو شريكه بزوج قتيله متي أن القتل كان بالتواطؤ بينهما بقصد الزواج ... ومتي ثبت أن الدافع علي القتل هو الزواج . 
7 ) اذا تزوج المسيحي بمن ينتمي الي دين او مذهب آخر غير مسيحي ( اختلاف الدين أو المذهب 
8 ) اذا قام لدي أحد الزوجين مانع من الموانع المنصوص عليها في المادة /25 من هذا القانون بشرط أن يكون ذلك قبل الزواج ( المرض النفسي .. أو العضوي ) . 
9 ) اذا كان أحد الزوجين سبق تطليقة لعلة زناه . 
* ونصت المادة /33 من مشروع اللائحه الموحدة ايضا علي حالة اخري من حالات البطلان اذ ورد بها : - 
" يبطل زواج الرجل الذي يخطف المرأة أو يقيدها في مكان ما ، بقصد تزوجها اذا عقد الزواج وهي في حوزته " .​** كما نصت المادة /34 من مشروع اللائحه الموحدة ايضا على بطلان الزواج ايضا .. في حالة انعدام الرضا اذ نصت على الاتى : - *
" اذا عقد الزواج بغير رضاء الزوجين أو أحدهما رضاءا صحيحا صادرا عن حرية واختيار .. فلا يجوز الطعن فيه إلا من الزوجين .. أو الزوج الذى كان رضاوه معيبا .. واذا وقع غش أو غلط في شخص أحد الزوجين .. أو في صفه جوهريه فيه ، فلا يجوز الطعن في الزواج إلا من الزوج الذي وقع عليه الغش أو الغلط .. ​* وكذلك الحكم فيما اذا وقع غش في شأن بكارة الزوجه اذا أدعت أنها بكر .. وتبين أن بكارتها أزيلت بسبب سوء سلوكها .. أو في خلوها من الحمل .. وتبين أنها حامل " . ​* وقد سبق أن درسنا في الجزء الخاص بموانع الزواج معظم الأسباب التي أوردتها المادة /32 ورتبت عليها البطلان . 
· وبمراجعة النص القانوني الوارد بالمادة /43 السابق ايرادة .. نجد أن هذه المادة رتبت البطلان علي العديد من الاسباب .. بعضا منها سبق دراستها .. وهي : - 
*أولا : عدم موافقة ولي النفس علي زواج القاصر .. وينقسم الى : *
*1 ) الاكراه .*​*2 ) الغلط .. وينقسم الي : -*​أ – الغلط في الشخص . 
ب – الغلط في الصفة . 
*ثانيا :* *عدم موافقة ولي النفس علي زواج القاصر ..* سبق دراسته 
*ثالثا :* *عدم اكتمال السن القانوني .. سبق دراسته .* 
*رابعا : عدم أجراء المراسيم الدينيه .. سبق دراسته* . 
*خامسا :* *اختلاف الدين أو المذهب .. سبق دراسته بالتفصيل* . 
-----------------------​أولا : عيوب الرضا :​اشترط القانون أن يكون رضا الازواج رضاءا خاصا من أي عيب يشوبه مثل الغلط والاكراه .. والتدليس .. والاستغلال .. والارادة المعيبه اراده موجودة ولكن رضاها غير صادر عن حريه واختيار .. وسنكتفي في دراستنا بدراسه نوعان فقط هما الاكراه .. والغلط 
1 ) الاكراه : ​لا يختلف معنى الاكراه في الزواج عن معناه المعروف ، فهو الرهبه التي تبعث دون حق في نفس احد الزوجين .. بحيث تصور له ظروف الحال أن خطرا جسيما محدقا يهدده .. أو يهدد غيره .. في النفس .. أو الجسم .. أو .. الشرف أو ... المال .. اذا لم يوافق ( المكره ) علي الزواج .. والاكراه يؤدي الي بطلان الزواج .. 
*فقد نصت المادة / 34 في الشطر الاول من مشروع نصوص قانون الاحوال الشخصية الموحد على الآتى : - *
" اذا عقد الزواج بغير رضا الزوجين أو احدهما رضاءا صحيحا صادرا عن حرية واختيار .. فلا يجوز الطعن فيه إلا من الزوجين أو الزوج الذي كان رضاءه معيبا " . 
والاكراه له صورتان : - 
1 ) الاكراه المادي أو ( الحسي ) : 
وهو الاكراه الذي يؤدي الي انعدام الارادة ، يكون ناتجا عن ضرب أو تعذيب بدني .. والمكره في هذه الحاله لا تكون لديه اراده البته .. والواقع انه من الصعب بل والمستحيل ان يتصور وقوع اكراه مادي بصدد الزواج ذلك لان الزواج في الشريعه المسيحيه يكون علنيا .. يعقد ويتم بحضور ومعرفة رجل الدين والشهود .. والعامه .. ومضاهر وطقس عقد الزيجه العلنيه مما ينفي معه كل احتمال للوقوع في الاكراه المادي . أو الاجبار علي الزواج . 
فمثلا . . لا يتصور أن يجبر أحد الزوجين علي التوجه بالقوة للكنيسه لعقد الزواج .. ويجبر علي الانحناء أمام الكاهن لاظهار موافقته علي الزواج .​2 ) الاكراه المعنوي ( النفسي ) : 
ويقصد به الاكراه النفسي أو المعنوي .. الذي يجبر فيه الشخص نفسيا على أبطال ارادته .. فمثلا من يرضي بالزواج خوفا من القتل يكون قد وافق بلا شك .. ولكنه لم تأت موافقتة عن حرية واختيار .. أي أن يكون هناك اكراه حقيقي .. بمعنى ان يصدر الرضا تحت سلطان الرهبه .. والرهبه لفظ يدل علي شدة الخوف . 
​​2 ) الغلط :​أوردت المادة /34 من نصوص مشروع اللائحة الموحدة في شقها الثانى الآتى :- 
.. وإذا وقع غش أو غلط في شخص أحد الزوجين او في صفه جوهرية فيه ، فلا يجوز الطعن في الزواج ألا من الزوج الذي وقع عليه الغش أو الغلط .. وكذلك الحكم فيما إذا وقع غش في شأن بكارة الزوجة إذا دعت انها بكروتبين أن بكارتها أزيلت بسبب سوء سلوكها ، أو في خلوها من الحمل وتبين انها حامل " . 
* ويستخلص من نص المادة المذكورة أن الغلط المبطل للزواج .. هو الغلط المتعمد .. الذي نتج عن غش .. والغلط قد يقع في الشخص ذاته .. أو في صفه من صفاته . 
1 ) الغلط في الشخص : 
* من المتفق عليه أنه متي حدث غلط في الشخص المراد الاقتران به .. فيمكن إبطال الزواج .. مثل من يخطب فلانه .. ثم يظهر – بعد ذلك – أن المعقود عليها أخرى غيرها .. بحيث ينكر الزوج المظلوم تلك الخطبة المغشوشة عند ظهور الأمر له .. ويرفض الاختلاط مع من غش فيها .. وقد يحدث ذلك إذا كان أحد الآشخاص ضعيف البصر جدا .. لدرجة أنه لا يستطيع التفريق بين من خطبها ومن تزوج بها فعلا .. وهذا ما يسمي بالغلط في الشخص الطبيعي نفسه . 
* ومن الواضح أن تلك الصورة تكاد نادرة الحدوث في العصر الحالي .. نظرا لأن الخطيب يري خطيبته ويعرفها عادة حق المعرفة . 
* والغلط في الشخص بمعني أوسع يمتد ليشمل أيضاً الغلط في الشخصية المدنية .. فيمكن إبطال الزواج متي تقدم الشخص تحت اسم مزور وقدم أوراقا مزوره لاثبات ذلك وإبرام زواجا بناء علي هذه الأوراق المزورة . 
· كما يمكن أيضاً إبطال الزواج في حالة الغلط في الحالة العائلية للشخص مثل كونه أعزب أو أرمل أو مطلق .. ثم يتضح أنه متزوج ولا يزال زواجه الأول قائما لم يفسخ أو يبطل .. والزوجة علي قيد الحياة .. ونحن من جانبنا نري أن تلك المسألة اكبر كثيرا من مجرد الغلط في حالة الشخص الاجتماعية .. ذلك لان مبدأ الزواج يجعل مثل ذلك الزواج باطلا بطلانا مطلقا سواء علمت الزوجة بالحقيقة أو لم تعلم . 
2 ) الغلط في الصفة : 
· الأصل أن الغلط في صفه الشخص ليس من شأنه أن يؤدي إلي بطلان الزواج .. وعدم الأخذ بالغلط في الصفة لابطال الزواج يرجع إلى الرغبة في المحافظة على استقرار الأسر وعدم تعريض المجتمع للزعزعة .. ومن المبادئ الاساسيه للزواج المسيحي .. عدم قابليته للانحلال .. فأنه يجب عدم السماح بالتحايل علي ذلم عن طريق التساهل في إبطال الزواج للغلط في صفه جوهرية للشخص . 
· وقد خرجت شريعة الأقباط الأرثوذكس علي تلك القاعدة .. فأجازت إبطال الزواج في حاله ما إذا وقع غش في شأن بكارة الزوجة .. ويثبت أن بكارتها ازيلت بسبب سوء سلوكها .. أو في خلوها من الحمل وثبت أنها حامل . 
· واشترط القانون انه لا بطال الزواج .. لابد أن يكون الغلط نتيجة غش .. ويكون ذلك عادة عن طريق التاكيد الكاذب .. ولابطال الزواج في حالة الغلط في صفه البكارة .. يجب علي الزوج ان يثبت أن إزالة البكارة كان نتيجة سوء سلوك الزوجة .. وتبعا لذلك فإذا كان إزالة البكارة كان نتيجة عملية جراحية .. أو بأي سبب ىخر ليس من شأنه أن يشين الفتاه فالزواج يعتبر صحيحا .. والمرجع في ذلك على رجال الطب . 
· كما يجوز للزوج ان يطلب البطلان .. في حاله ما إذا ادعت الزوجة خلوها من الحمل .. ثم ثبت أنها حامل .. والعلة في ذلك منع اختلاط الأنساب . 
· ويلاحظ أن هاتين الحالتين تتعلقان بصفة في الزوجة .. ولكن توجد حالات أخرى تتسع لتشمل صفه الشخص سواء كان رجلا أو أمراه .. فقد قضي ببطلان الزواج إذا كان هناك غش من جهة الدين كشخص يدعي انه مسيحي والحقيقة غير ذلك .. أو امرأة تتظاهر بالمسيحية وبعد الاقتران يظهر الأمر خلاف ذلك .. والحالتين الأخيرتين يعتبر الغلط فيهما متعلقا بالصفة المدنية . 
· وفي النهاية .. فأن مجال أعمال الغلط يكون مستقلا عن حالات موانع الزواج .. ففي حالة الغلط .. الفرض القائم انه لا توجد موانع للزواج .. ولكن تقوم لدي أحد الأطراف أسبابا تجعل أرادته في إبرام تلك الزيجة غير سليمة .. 
*· **فالغش عن طريق إخفاء موانع الزواج ليس ألا تحايلا علي القانون .. *
*· **أما الغش عن طريق إيقاع الشخص في غلط فهو تحايل علي الطرف الأخرى . *
*من له الحق في رفع دعوى البطلان : *
* والبطلان في مجال الغلط بطلان نسبي .. لانه لا يجوز طلب البطلان ألا لمن كان ضحية الغش .. فللطرف المضرور الخيار بين التغاضي عن ذلك أو رفع دعوي البطلان مادام سبب البطلان سيجعل الحياة المشتركة غير محتملة بين الزوجين .. فالبطلان شخصي لا يتمسك به ألا الزوج الذي وقع في الغلط . 
*ميعاد رفع دعوى البطلان : *
* نصت المادة /35 من نصوص مشروع اللائحة .. بأن دعوي إبطال الزواج في هذه الحالة لا تقبل امام المحكمة ألا إذا أقيمت الدعوى في خلال ثلاثة أشهر من تاريخ علم الزوج الآخر بالغش أو الغلط . 
*ويسقط حق المضرور فى اقامه دعوى البطلان : *
1 – بمضي ثلاثة أشهر من تاريخ العلم بالغلط . 
2 – برضاء وقبول الزوج المضرور للغلط . 
---------------------------​ثانيا :​عدم موافقة ولي النفس علي زواج القاصر​سبق ان أوردنا أن الرأي منعقد علي أن رضاء الزوجين هو ركن أساسي في العلاقة الزوجية .. وأنه لا يغنى معه .. ولا يحل محله رضاء آخر مهما كان مصدره . 
غير انه والزواج له خطرة في حياة الناس ووجه المصلحة فيه قد لا يدركه المقدمون علي الزواج لصغر سنهم .. فقد رأي المشرع بالنسبة لمن لم يبلغ سن21 سنة ميلادية كاملة – وهو سن الرشد – فأشترط المشرع رضاء ولي النفس بجانب رضا الصغير لتكتمل بذلك شخصيته القانونية .. وقد نصت المادة /17 علي أنه : - 
" إذا كان طالبا الزواج ، لم يبلغا ، أو أحدهما ، سن الرشد المدني يشترط لصحة عقد الزواج موافقة الولي علي نفسه طبقا للترتيب المبين المادة/4 من هذا القانون " .​* وأوردت المادة /4 ترتيب الولاية بالنسبة للقاصر 
.. إذ بدأتها بالأب ثم الأم التي لم تتزوج ثم الجد الصحيح ( الجد لأب ) ثم الجد لأم ، ثم للأرشد من الاخوة الأشقاء ، ثم من الأخوة لأب ، ثم من الاخوة لام .. .. الخ .. وذلك حسب الإيضاح السابق سرده في الجزء الخاص بالولاية علي الزواج وذلك منعا للتكرار . 
فإذا لم يوجد ولي من الأشخاص المتقدم ذكرهم تعين المحكمة وليا من باقي الأقارب أو من غيرهم .. ممن تطمئن علي حكمته وحسن ولايته ورعايته للقاصر . 
*من له حق المعارضة في الزواج ؟*

· ومما تجدر الاشاره إليه في هذا الشأن ما ورد بنص المادة /36 من لائحة المشروع الموحد التي نصت علي انه إذا عقد زواج القاصر بغير إذن وليه .. فلا يجوز الطعن فيه ألا من الولي أو القاصر .. ولا تقبل دعوي الأبطال من الولي إذا كان قد أقر الزواج صراحة أو ضمنا أو كان قد مضر شهر علي علمه بالزواج .. ولا تقبل الدعوى أيضاً من الزوج بعد مضي ثلاثة اشهر من بلوغه سن الرشد المدني . 
·  وكما نصت المادة/37 علي أن الزواج الذي يعقد بين زوجين لم يبلغ كلاهما أو أحدهما السن المقررة في المادة /16 .. لا يجوز الطعن فيه من وقت بلوغ الزوجين أو أحدهما سن الرشد أو إذا حملت الزوجة ولو قبل ذلك . 
ثالثا :​*عدم استكمال السن القانوني*

سبق أن ذكرنا أن المادة /16 من مشروع الائحة الموحدة تضمنت عدم جواز زواج الرجل قبل بلوغه ثماني عشرة سنة ميلادية كاملة ، ولا زواج المرأة قبل بلوغها ست عشر سنه ميلادية كاملة .. وتبعا لذلك فلو تم الزواج بالمخالفة لشرط السن يكون باطلا .. حتى ولو وافق عليه الولي علي النفس .. لان انعقاد الزواج تم بالمخالفة لنصوص القانون من ناحية السن وبالتالي لا يعتد بهذا الزواج الباطل .. وقد سبق أن درسنا ذلك تفصيلا في الشروط الشكلية لصحة انعقاد الزواج .. وذكرنا المراحل العمرية الثلاث لسن الزواج . 
----------------------------​*رابعا : *

*عدم إجراء المراسيم الدينية *

· ورد بالمادة /13 من مشروع اللائحة الموحدة .. 
بأن الزواج المسيحيى رباط ديني مقدس دائم
· كما أوردت المادة /14 بأنه : - 
" لا ينعقد الزواج صحيحا ، ألا إذا تم مراسيم دينية علي يد رجل دين مسيحي
مختص مصرح له بأجرائه من رئاسته الدينية " . 
وترتيبا علي ما تقدم .. 
يعتبر باطلا بطلانا مطلقا الزواج المعقود المخالف لهذه المواد حتى ولو وافق علي هذا الزواج طالبا الزواج .. وأذن به الولي علي النفس .. والبطلان هنا بطلان مطلق .. يحق للزوجين وكل ذي شأن حق الطعن فيه .. ذلك لان الزواج سر من أسرار الكنيسة السبعة .. ولا يتم ألا بالمراسيم الدينية بمعرفة كاهن مختص باجرائه ومصرح له بذلك من رئاسته الدينية .. وقد سبق أن شرحنا ذلك تفصيلا في مظاهر الشكلية في عقود الزواج . 
----------------------​ 
الباب الرابع​حقوق الزوجين وواجباتهما المشتركة​خصص المشرع المواد من 40 – 46 من مشروع لائحة الأحوال الشخصية الموحدة للحديث علي حقوق الزوجين وواجباتهما المشتركة وقد تضمنت هذه النصوص وركزت علي الكثير من المبادئ الانسانيه العالية في ألفاظ موجزة قليلة .. 
*ونورد هنا هذه النصوص كالآتى :-*​مادة 40 : يجب لكل من الزوجين علي الآخر الامانه والاحترام والمعاونة على المعيشة والخدمة عند المرض والمساندة في مجابهة الحياة . 
مادة 41 : يجب علي الزوج حماية زوجته ومعاملتها بالمعروف ومعاشرتها بالحسني .. ويجب علي المراة إطاعة زوجها فيما له عليها من حقوق الزوجية ، والمحافظة علي ماله وملاحظة شئون بيته وعليهما العناية بتربية أولادهما . 
مادة 42 : علي الزوجين وأولادهما أن يعيشوا معا في منزل الزوجية الذي يختاره الزوج .. ولا يجوز اقامه أي من والدي الزوجين معهم في ذلك المنزل بدون رضائهما ألا إذا كان غير قادر علي المعيشة بمفردة بسبب الشيخوخة أو المرض .. ويجوز للمحكمة أن ترخص للزوجه بناء علي طلبها بالاقامه في محل آخر إذا اقتضت مصلحة السرة أو الأولاد ذلك . 
مادة 43 : علي الزوجة إطاعة زوجها وهو التزام روحي وأدبي لا يجوز معه إكراه الزوجة بالقوة الجبرية علي الإقامة في منزل الزوجية  عند الخلاف . 
مادة 44 : يجب علي الزوج ان يسكن زوجته في منزل الزوجية وأن يقوم بالأنفاق على احتياجاتها المعيشية قدر طاقته . 
مادة 45 : الدراسة والاستمرار فيها بعد الزواج والعمل ، حق للزوجه ما لم يتفق علي غير ذلك عند الزواج .. الخ . 
مادة 46 : الارتباط الزوجي لا يوجب اختلاط الحقوق المالية ، بل تظل ذمة كل من الزوجين المالية منفصلة . 
ويمكننا ان نجمل هذه النصوص في الموضوعات آلاتية :-


----------



## asmicheal (17 أبريل 2010)

*رد: الزواج فى العقيدة المسيحية (ملف شيق )*

*ونورد هنا هذه النصوص كالآتى :-*​مادة 40 : يجب لكل من الزوجين علي الآخر الامانه والاحترام والمعاونة على المعيشة والخدمة عند المرض والمساندة في مجابهة الحياة . 
مادة 41 : يجب علي الزوج حماية زوجته ومعاملتها بالمعروف ومعاشرتها بالحسني .. ويجب علي المراة إطاعة زوجها فيما له عليها من حقوق الزوجية ، والمحافظة علي ماله وملاحظة شئون بيته وعليهما العناية بتربية أولادهما . 
مادة 42 : علي الزوجين وأولادهما أن يعيشوا معا في منزل الزوجية الذي يختاره الزوج .. ولا يجوز اقامه أي من والدي الزوجين معهم في ذلك المنزل بدون رضائهما ألا إذا كان غير قادر علي المعيشة بمفردة بسبب الشيخوخة أو المرض .. ويجوز للمحكمة أن ترخص للزوجه بناء علي طلبها بالاقامه في محل آخر إذا اقتضت مصلحة السرة أو الأولاد ذلك . 
مادة 43 : علي الزوجة إطاعة زوجها وهو التزام روحي وأدبي لا يجوز معه إكراه الزوجة بالقوة الجبرية علي الإقامة في منزل الزوجية  عند الخلاف . 
مادة 44 : يجب علي الزوج ان يسكن زوجته في منزل الزوجية وأن يقوم بالأنفاق على احتياجاتها المعيشية قدر طاقته . 
مادة 45 : الدراسة والاستمرار فيها بعد الزواج والعمل ، حق للزوجه ما لم يتفق علي غير ذلك عند الزواج .. الخ . 
مادة 46 : الارتباط الزوجي لا يوجب اختلاط الحقوق المالية ، بل تظل ذمة كل من الزوجين المالية منفصلة . 
ويمكننا ان نجمل هذه النصوص في الموضوعات آلاتية :- 
*أولا :* المعاشرة الزوجية . 
*ثانيا :* المسكن الشرعي . 
*ثالثا :* الطاعة . 
*رابعا :* نفقات المعيشة المشتركة . 
*خامسا :* رئاسة الزوج للأسرة . 
*سادسا :* مال الزوجين . 
*سابعا :* الزوجة العاملة . 



*اولاً: المعاشرة الزوجية*

من بين غايات الزواج الأساسية الإحصان وعدم الوقوع في الرذيلة .. ولهذا فلكل من الزوجين حق الاختلاط الزوجي بالآخر .. وقد جاء في الكتاب المقدس . 
*" ليس للمرأة تسلط علي جسدها بل للرجل ، وكذلك أيضا الرجل ليس له تسلط علي جسده بل*​*للمرأة " ( 1كو7 : 4 ) .*​وبناء علي هذا ليس لأحد الزوجين ان يمنع الأخر من استيفاء حق الزواج .. ألا في أيام الصوم وأيام الطمث ، وقد جاء في التوراة .. 
*" كلكم جماعه بني إسرائيل .. وقل لهم إذا دخل واحد إلى امرأة طمثة ..*​*فهلاك يهلك أو يموتان بغير ولد لأنهم لا يوقرون حين يلقون ذرية طاهرة*​*في دم فاسد .. فلأجل هذا السبب المحزن يموت الإنسان بلا ولد " .*​1 ) والعلة في منع الاختلاط الزوجي أيام الصوم .. فهو لكي يتم الغرض منه .. وهو الامتناع عن الشهوات والتفرغ للصلاة . 
2 ) أما العلة المانعة في أيام الطمث فهو ما يحصل لصحة الإنسان من أتلاف وإفساد . 
والزواج حياة مشتركة بين الرجل والمرأة .. ولهذا فهي لا تستقيم ألا إذا كانت مؤسسه علي المحبة .. والحكمة .. والاحترام .. وهذا ما قضي به الكتاب المقدس .. وتعاليم الأباء الرسل في الدسقولية من حسن المعاشرة .. فقد ورد : - 
1 – *بالكتاب المقدس* : *" أيها الرجال احبوا نساءكم كما أحب المسيح أيضاً الكنيسة "*
*( 1ف 5 : 25 ) . * 
2 – بالدسقولية : 
1 ) ليحتمل الرجل امرأته .. ولا يكون متعاظما ولا وجاها ( أي ذو وجهين ) ولا مرايا بل يكون رحيما .. ومستقيما .. ومسرعا أن يضي امرأته وحدها .. ويلين معها بكرامة .. ويكون محبا لها . 
                             2 ) اعلمن ايتها النساء أن المرأة الموافقة المحبة لزوجها تنال كرامة كثيرة من الله .. أن أردت أن تكوني مؤمنه ومرضيه من الله فلا تتزيني لكي ترضي رجالا غرباء .. ولا تشتهي لبس الثياب الخفيفى التي لا تليق .
( دسقولية ص 13 : 20 ) . 
------------------------------​*ثانيا : المسكن الشرعي*

· تتطلب المعاشرة الزوجية الصحيحه .. أن يهيئ الزوج منزلا أو مسكنا لزوجته يتناسب مع مركزه المالي والاجتماعي .. ولا يتعارض مع واجباته نحوها .. كحمايتها من الفتنه والمحافظة علي صحتها والذود عنها .. ويتعين علي الزوجة ان تلازم بيتها .. ولا تخرج منه ألا بأذن زوجها .. ولا تسمح لأحد في الدخول فيه ألا بأذن منه أيضاً . 
· ولذلك يري رجال القانون أن من يسكن امراته في بنسيون مثلا .. وبصفة مستمرة لا يعتبر قد هيأ لها منزلا شرعيا صحيحا .. وكذلك من يلزم زوجته بالاقامه الدائمة في منزل خشب علي ساحل بحر .. أو في صحراء .. مع قدرته علي إسكانها في منزل من تلك المنازل المقامة بالأجر .. لا يكون قد هيأ لها أيضاً مسكنا شرعيا .. لما قد تتعرض له من الأمراض بالاقامه في مثل هذا المسكن . 

*مساكنه الزوجين لوالدة أحدهما : *
· كثيرا ما يحدث في الواقع أن يدب النزاع في الأسرة بسبب مساكنه الزوجين لوالدة الزوج مثلا .. أو لوالدة الزوج مثلا .. أو لوالدة الزوجة .. فتغصب الزوجة او يغضب الزوج .. وتثار مسألة " المسكن الشرعي " .. وهذه مسألة تقديريه للمحكمة .. فإذا استبان للمحكمة أن الزوج قادر علي أن يعيش بمفردة مع زوجته .. ولو في ظروف اكثر تواضعا من معيشته مع والدته فإن من واجبه نحوها شريكة حياته .. وحفظا للوئام .. أن ينفرد بمسكن مستقل . 
· وقد أصدرت محكمة الإسكندرية للأحوال الشخصية لغير المسلمين بتاريخ 16 ابريل سنه 1956 حكما تتضمن هذا المعني في حالة عدم انسجام المعيشة المشتركة .. وتضمن الحكم المذكور .. 
*" بأن القول بأن الزوجين استطاعا – وقتا ما – أن يسكنا مع والدة الزوج –*​*علي ما كان فيها من احتكاك سابق .. لا يغير من الوضع زلا يعفي هذا الزوج*​*من تهيئه مسكن مستقل مادام أنه قادر عليه .. غذ أن المعيشة السابقة مع والدته كان مرجعها التسامح المؤقت من جانب الزوجة .. ومن الغريب أن هذا الأشكال السيكولوجي قد عبر عنه السيد المسيح بكمله موجزه في صدر ما كان يقرره من أن الزوجين يصبحان شخصا واحد فقال .. " ولذا يترك الرجل أباه وأمه ويلتصق بأمراته ويكون كلاهما جسدا واحدا " .*​* وتبعا لذلك فقد ورد بمشروع اللائحة الموحدة للأحوال الشخصية في المادة 42 من اللائحة الموحدة علي الآتي : - 
*" علي الزوجين وأولادهما أن يعيشوا معا في منزل الزوجية الذي يختاره الزوج .. ولا يجوز أقامه أي من والدي الزوجين معهم في ذلك المنزل بدون رضائهما .. الا إذا كان غير قادر علي المعيشة بمفردة بسبب الشيخوخه .. أو المرض .. ويجوز للمحكمة أن ترخص للزوجه بناء علي طلبها بالأقامه في محل آخر إذا اقتضت مصلحة الأسلاة أو الأولاد ذلك " .*​------------------------​ثالثا : الطاعــــة :​الدليل علي وجوب إطاعة المرأة للرجل ما جاء بالكتاب المقدس .. 
*" الرجل هو رأس المرأة .. كما أن المسيح رأس الكنيسة "*​( اف5 : 22 ) كما ورد .. 
*" أيتها النساء اخضعن لرجالكن كما للرب "*

                                                                                                          ( اف5 : 27 )
ومدي هاتيم الآيتين أن للرجل رئاسة الأسرة .. والرجل لا يكون كذلك ألا إذا نفذت كلمته .. ووجيت اطاعته .. كما أن هذا أيضا هو فحوي قول الله في شفر التكوين .. 
*" إلى رجلك يكون اشتياقك ، وهو يسود عليك "*​                                                                                                          ( تك3 : 16 ) 
وتبعا لذلك .. فعلي الزوجة حق إطاعة زوجها .. وليس مؤدي هذه الطاعة أن تقيم الزوجة مع زوجها في المسكن الشرعي فحسب .. وأنما تنصرف الطاعة أيضاً إلى أمور كثيرة منها .. تدبير شئون المنزل .. وعدم مغادرته دون مسوغ . 
وقد نصت المادة /41 فقرة ثانيه من نصوص مشروع اللائحة الموحدة علي إنه يجب على المرأة إطاعة زوجها فيما له عليها من حقوق الزوجية ، والمحافظة علي ماله وملاحظة شئون بيته وعليهما العناية بتربية أولادهما . 
كما نصت المادة /43 
علي الزوجة إطاعة زوجها وهو التزام روحي وأدبي لا يجوز معه إكراه الزوجة بالقوة الجبرية علي الإقامة في منزل الزوجية عند الخلاف . 
----------------------------​يحدث أحيانا أن تهجر الزوجة منزل الزوجية .. وتقيم لدي أسرتها .. وعند قيام الزوجة بمطالبتها بالعودة لمنزل الزوجية ترفض .. مما يترتب عليه قيام الزوجة بطلب دخولها في طاعته بموجب إنذار طاعة .. وفي حالة اعتراض الزوجه على هذا الانذار .. تنظر المحكمة اوجه اعتراضات الزوجة .. ثم تحكم في الدعوى برفض إنذار الزوج للزوجه .. أو بإلزام الزوجة بالدخول في طاعة زوجها .. ويثور التساؤل .. 
*حكم الطاعة*​*الصادر ضد الزوجة هل يمكن تنفيذه جبرا ؟*​*تعددت الآراء في هذا الشأن : - *

*فذهب رأي :* إلى أنه ليس هناك ما يمنع تنفيذ حكم الطاعة قهرا .. ولو أدي إلى استعمال القوة والدخول المنازل .. ويتبع رجال التنفيذ في هذه الحالة التعليمات التي تعطي من القاضي الجزئي أو رئيس المحكمة الشرعية الكائن بدائراتها المحل الذي يتم فيه التنفيذ علي .. 
" أن تنفيذ الحكم بالطاعة يكون قهرا .. ولو أدي إلى استعمال القوة ودخول المنازل .. ويتبع رجال التنفيذ في هذه الحالة التعليمات التي تعطي من القاضي الجزئي أو رئيس المحكمة الشرعية الكائن بدائرتها المحل الذي يتم فيه التنفيذ " 
* ويخلص أصحاب هذا الرأي إلى أن هذه المادة تسري علي المصريين جميعا مسلمين وغير مسلمين .. ويضيفون إلى أن في تطبيقها حفظا لكيان الأسرة خاصة .. وان القانون قرر بحبس الزوج الذي لم يؤد النفقة لزوجته .. وبالتالي يكون حق الزوج في الطاعة لابد ان يتم تنفيذه علي الزوجة جبرا !! ؟ . 
*أما الرأي الآخر : *
*          وخلاصة هذا الرأي ان حكم الطاعة .. لا ينفذ جبرا على الزوجة ، تأسيسا على أن الزواج يقوم – بين الزوجين – على المودة والمحبة ... ويبنى هذا الرأي حجته على الأسباب آلاتية : - *
أولا : أن الدين المسيحي من مقوماته المحبة والرحمة " من لا يحب أخاه يبقي في الموت " ( 1يو14 : 3 ) . أما الآن فيثبت الإيمان والرجاء والمحبة هذه الثلاثة ولكن أعظمهن المحبة ( 1كو13 : 13 ) " لا تنظروا كل واحد إلى ما هو لنفسه بل كل واحد إلى ما هو للآخرين  وهذه الآيات وغيرها كثيرة في الكتاب المقدس .. 
*ونتيجة لهذا ..*​* أنه لا يتفق مع آداب الدين المسيحي .. أن يصدر حكم بإلزام الزوجة بطاعة زوجها ، وفضلا عن هذا .. فأن الزواج في المسيحية سر مقدس من أسرار الكنيسة السبعة .. رفع إلى مرتبة الإلهيات كالصلاة والصوم .. فهل هذه الأمور تصدر فيها أحكام إذا لم يمارسها الإنسان ؟!! .. أم انتنفيذها يرجع إلى ضمير الإنسان نفسه .. وأخيرا فهل بعد أن شبهت المسيحية ارتباط الرجل بالمرأة بارتباط السيد المسيح بالكنيسة .. وبعد أن قالت أن الزوجان يصيران جسد واحدا .. يكون مقبولا أن يجبر الزوج زوجته علي  طاعته .. هذا الإكراه الذي يتنافي مع العقيدة التي يؤمن بها .. والتي طبقا لأحكام هذه العقيدة .. يعتبر ذلك إكراها لنفسه ؟! 
*ثانيا *: يذكر الكتاب المقدس في ( كو3/18 )؟ " أيتها النساء اخضعن لرجالكن كما يليق في الرب " ، وفي ( 1بط3 ) " كذلك أيتها النساء كن خاضعات لرجالكن " وكلمه الخضوع في هذا الصدد لا يدخل في معناها الرضوخ الإجباري .. أو الإكراه علي الخضوع .. إذ لو كان الأمر كذلك لاصبح الوضع مخالفات تماما للصفات الأساسية للروابط الاجتماعية والروحية التي ذكرناها ، بل الخضوع هنا معناه المسالمة .. والاعتراف بحق الزوج باعتباره الرأس التي تدير جسد الزوجية الواحد . 
*ثالثا :* أن الدول الأوربية .. وهي تدين بالمسيحية حين قتنت مسائل الأحوال الشخصية .. راعت آداب الدين المسيحي فنصت جميعها .. علي عدم إلزام الزوجة بطاعة زوجها بالقوة الجبرية .. وأضافت أيضاً تعليلا لمسلكها هذا .. أن إكراه الزوجين علي ان يعيشا معا تحت سقف واحد .. أمر لا تستقيم به حياه الزوجية .. وفيه تعريضا لحياة الزوجين للخطر .. وأنه لا يتفق مع الحرية الشخصية .. وان ذلك أيضا غير مجد .. ذلك أن الزوجة التي ترغم علي دخول بيت الزوجية بالإكراه .. لا تلبث أن تجد السبيل إلى تركه . 
*رابعا :* أن الشريعة الموسوية قد بينت أن جزاء عدم طاعة المرأة لزوجها .. هو سقوط حقوقها قبله .. فقد ورد بالتوراة ما مفاده أنه إذا ادعي الرجل أن المرأة لم تؤد له حقوقه واتضح صدقه فأنها تهمل .. وتنصح .. فإذا بقيت علي حالها .. فهي ناشز وتنذر بضياع حقوقها .. فإذا تمادت سقطت هذه الحقوق بما في ذلك نفقتها .. كما أنها لا تعطي لها وثيقة طلاق ألا بعد سنة .. فمن غير المعقول عقلا أن الشريعة الموسوية وهي شريعة العين بالعين .. لا تنفيذ الطاعة جبرا بينما تنفذ جبرا في شريعة الكمال والمحبة !! . 
*خامسا :* أن الطاعة ليست قاصرة علي إقامة الزوجة في مسكن الزوجية كما سبق القول .. وانما هي تنصرف كذلك إلى الإيفاء بالحق الزوجي .. والي استقرار الزوجة في مسكن الزوجية .. والي إطاعتها للزوج فيما يتعلق بعد إدخال أحد في منزل الزوجية .. وفي طريقة إدارتها لشئون المنزل ، فهل هذه الحالات من المتصور معها تنفيذ الطاعة كرها وجبرا . ؟ 
*موقف المشرع المصرى بالنسبة لأحكام الطاعة*

نصت المادة /11 مكرر " ثانيا " من القانون رقم 100 لسنة 1985 والخاص ببعض مسائل الأحوال الشخصية للمسلمين علي الآتي :- 
" إذا امتنعت الزوجة عن طاعة الزوج دون حق توقف نفقة الزوجة من تاريخ الامتناع ، وتعتبر ممتنعة دون حق إذا لم تعد لمنزل الزوجية بعد دعوه الزوج إياها للعودة بإعلان علي يد محضر لشخصها .. أو من ينوب عنها .. وعليه ( الزوج ) أن يبين في هذا الإعلان المسكن الشرعي ، وللزوجه الاعتراض علي هذا الإنذار امام المحكمة الابتدائية المختصة خلال ثلاثين يوما من تاريخ هذا الإعلان .. وعليها ( الزوجة ) أن تبين في صحيفة الاعتراض الوجه الشرعية التي تستند إليها في امتناعها عن طاعته .. وألا حكم بعدم قبول اعتراضها .. ويعتد بوقف نفقتها من تاريخ انتهاء ميعاد الاعتراض إذا لم تتقدم به في الميعاد .. وعلي المحكمة عند نظر الاعتراض ، أو بناء علي طلب احد الزوجين التدخل إنهاء النزاع بينهما صلحا باستمرار الزوجية ، وحسن المعاشرة فأن بأن لها ( المحكمة ) أن الخلاف مستحكم .. وطلبت الزوجة التطليق اتخذت المحكمة إجراءات التحكيم الواردة بنصوص القانون " . 

وثار التساؤل هل تنطبق أحكام هذه المادة علي جميع المصريين مسلمين ومسحيين .. وبالنسبة للمسيحيين هل تنطبق علي مختلفي الطائفة والملة بأعتبار أن الشريعة الاسلامية هي التى تنظر أي خلاف ينشأ .. أم تسري أحكام هذه المدة أيضاً علي متحدي الطائفة والملة .. وقد تضمن الحكم الصادر من محكمة النقض في الطعن رقم 76 لسنه 54ق بجلسة 27/5/1986 ألاجابه علي التساؤل .. إذ تضمن " أن ما ورد في المادة 11 مكرر ثانيا " في خصوص ما يتبع في دعوة الزوج لزوجته للدخول في طاعته .. واعتراضها على ذلك أمام المحكمة الابتدائية .. إنما هي قواعد الاختصاص ومسائل اإجراءات وتسرى على جميع منازعات الطاعة أيا كانت ديانة أطرافها ..  الامر الذي يتعين معه تطبيق ما ورد في الشريعة الخاصة من أحكام موضوعية عن الطاعة ، وتطبيق إجراءات دعوة الزوج للزوجه للدخول في طاعته وفقا لما ورد في قانون الأحوال الشخصية . 
** ومما تجدر الاشارة إليه .. الى انه بالنسبة لدعوى الطاعة ، فأن الرأى الراجح يقول : - *
" أن إلزام الزوجة بالطاعة هو التزام روحي .. وليس مدني ، فإذا لم تؤده الزوجة حسبما فرض الخالق ، فلا يجوز للزوج أن يستعدي القضاء عليها إدخالها في طاعته بحكم ينفذ عليها .. ذلك أن عقد الزواج في الشريعة المسيحية يرتب علي الزوجة التزانا بأن تطيع زوجها وان تكون خاضعة له ، ولكن هذا الالتزام لا يمكن تنفيذه عينا ، إذا رفضت الزوجة الوفاء به .. وتبعا لذلك المادة /11 مكرر ثانيا السالف الاشارة إليها تنظيما خاصا لاثبات خروج الزوجة عن طاعة زوجها بعد إنذراها بالدخول في طاعته . 
وبصدور القانون رقم 100 لسنة 1985 الذي حل محل القانون رقم 44 لسنة 1979 .. 
الغى المشرع تنفيذ حكم الطاعه جبرا على الزوجة ولم يعد هناك محل لتنفيذ حكم الطاعة علي الزوجة المسلمة تنفيذا جبريا .. ومن بابا أولى – بالنسبة للزوجة المسيحية أيضا .. وجعل المشرع جزاء خروج الزوجة عن طاعة زوجها دون وجه حق .. هو وقف نفقتها عليه من تاريخ الامتناع .. ومؤدي ذلك انه لا يقضي بالطاعة .. وانما يقضي بإيقاف نفقتها عليه من تاريخ الامتناع .. ومؤدي ذلك انه لا يقض بالطاعة .. وانما يقضى بإيقاف نفقتها علي زوجها .. وذلك بأعتبار أن طاعة الزوجة لزوجها أمر مفروض ولا يحتاج إلى حكم قضائى .   
*رابعا : نفقات المعيشة المشتركة*

*تعريفها : *
          نفقة المعيشة المشتركة .. هي ما تحتاج إليه الأسرة من احتياجات معيشية علي قدر الطاقة . ( مادة / 44 ) والنفقة بصفة عامة هو ما يحتاج إليه الإنسان ليعيش معيشة لائقة لمثله .. وتشمل الطعام .. والكسوه .. والسكني .. والعلاج للمريض والخدمة للعاجز ، والتربية والتعليم للصغار .. ونفقة الزوجة المقصود بها سد احتياجات الزوجة من طعام .. وملبس .. ومسكن .. فالأساس أنه ينظر فيها إلى حالة الزوجة  ألا أنه يتعين أيضا أن ينظر فيها أيضا إلى حالة الزوج الذي سيقوم بأداء هذه النفقة .. ويتعين اخيرا أن ينظرفي تقدير النفقة .. قدرة الزوج المالية ومركز الأسرة الاجتماعي . 
دليل وجوبها : 
* النفقة ملزم بها الزوج .. وهو أمر طبيعي باعتباره رب الأسرة ومدير شئونها .. ومستفاد ذلك من قول الكتاب المقدس .. 
​​" كذلك يجب علي الرجال أن يحبوا نساءهم كأجسادهم .. من يحب امرأته
 يحب نفسه فأنه لم يبغض احد جسده قط بل يقوته ويربيه كما الرب أيضا ​للكنيسة لأننا أعضاء جسمه من لحمه ومن عظامه " ( اف5 : 28 ) .​* ويستفاد من هذه الآيات أيضا وجوب النفقة علي الزوج .. ذلك ان فحواها .. أن الديانة المسيحية تنظر الى الزوجة علي أنها جزء من الرجل .. وبداهة إذا كان الإنسان يجب عليه نفقه نفسه .. فأنه يجب عليه أيضا نفقة زوجته .. ومن ناحية أخرى فأنه إذا كانت المسيحية قد جعلت من اقتران السيد المسيح بالكنيسة خطة لتخليص البشر من الذنوب والخطايا .. فلا أقل وكان اقتران السيد المسيح بالكنيسة خطة لتخليص البشر من الذنوب والخطايا .. فلا أقل من أن الزوج يخلص زوجته من متاعب الحياة وأولها وابسطها تكاليف معيشتها . 
*شروط استحقاق النفقة : *
· حتى تستحق المراة لنفقتها .. لابد أن تفي الرجل ماله من حقوق قبلها .. وأخصها استقرارها في بيت الزوجية .. ومحافظتها علي الأمانة الزوجية .. وواضح أنها إذا امتنعت عن أداء ما عليها من حقوق للرجل أو تركت منزل الزوجية بغير مسوغ .. أو أبت السفر مع زوجها إلى الجهة التي نقل إليها محل أقامته بدون سبب مقبول .. أو منعت زوجها من دخول منزل الزوجية بدون مبرر .. تسقط نفقتها وتعد في نظر القانون ناشزا لا نفقة لها . ( م/58 ) . 
*إذا رفض الزوج أداء التزامه بالنفقة دون مسوغ ، فإن للزوجه الحق في الالتجاء إلى القضاء واستصدار حكما بها .. ولها أن تنفيذ هذا الحكم بالطرق التي رسمها القانون لاستيفاء الحقوق بالتنفيذ علي أموال المدين . 
· والمشرع لم يكتف بأن للزوجه استيفاء نفقتها بالطرق المقررة لجميع الحقوق وانما جعل عدم أداء الزوج المتعنت لدين النفقة جريمة .. بل أن المشرع أجاز تنفيذ حكم النفقة علي الزوج بالإكراه البدني .. إذ قرر المشرع بأنه إذا امتنع المحكوم عليه من تنفيذ الحكم الصادر في النفقات .. او في اجره الحضانه .. أو الرضاعة .. او المسكن يرفع ذلك إلى المحكمة الجزئية التي أصدرت الحكم أو التي يقع بدائرتها محل التنفيذ .. ومتي ثبت لديها أن المحكوم عليه قادر آداء المبالغ المحكوم بها عليه أرمته المحكمة بالسداد فإذا لم يمتثل حكمت المحكمة بحسبه .. ولا يجوز أن تويد مدة الحبس عن ثلاثين يوما .. الا إذا ادي المحكوم عليه ما حكم به .. أو أحضر كفيلا فأنه يخلي سبيله .. وهذا لا يمنع من تنفيذ الحكم بالطرق الاعتيادية . 
· ومما تجدر الاشارة إليه أن المادة/347 خاصة بتطبيق قاعدة موضوعية في الشريعة الاسلامية .. والزوج غير المسلم لا يرضخ لهذه الشريعة .. لانه يخضع للشريعه الخاصة به .. التي لا تقضي بما جاء في هذا النص .. لأنه لا يوجد في شريعتنا ما يسمح بالأخذ بنفس المبدأ الذي هو صورة من صور الإكراه البدني الذي كان معمولا به في الماضي . 
​​​​​


----------



## asmicheal (17 أبريل 2010)

*رد: الزواج فى العقيدة المسيحية (ملف شيق )*

رئاسة الزوج للأسرة :​· لما كان الزوجان يصبحان بالزوجية جسدا واحدا ، فأن الزوج هو الرأس .. والزوجه هي الجسد .. فالرجل هو رأس المرأة .. كما أن السيد المسيح هو رأس الكنيسة .. 
· وقد جاء في الإنجيل " أيها النساء اخضعن لرجالكن كما للرب " وكما تخضع الكنيسة للمسيح كذلك الزوجات لازواجهن في كل شي .. فكل منهم يجب أن يأخذ مكانه الطبيعي فيشغل الزوج موضع الرأس والزوجة تحتل موضع الجسد . 
· وهذا الخضوع وتلك الطاعة لا تعني الضعف ، بل تعني القوة والفاعلية .. فهي ضرورية لحسن سير مركب حياة الأسرة . 
· وقد أوضح المشرع في نص المادة/41 " .. ويجب علي المرأة أطاعه زوجها فيما له عليها من حقوق الزوجية ، والمحافظة علي ماله وملاحظة شئون بيته .. " . 
· ولما كان الزوج هو رأس الاسرة ، هذه السلطة المعترف بها للزوج .. تعطي له دورا قياديا فله حق التوجيه .. وادارة شئون الأسرة .. كأختيار المسكن .. أو دوره التعليم التي يتلقي اولادة علومهم فيها .. وعلاقاته الاجتماعية مع جيرانه أو عشيرته ، وما شابه ذلك . 
· وفي النهاية يجدر القول بأنه لا يصح أن يكون في أستعمال هذه السلطة أي تعسف أو مغالاة وان واجب المحبة والالفة والثقه الذي يجب أن يربط بين الزوجين يفرض علي الرجل أن يستأنس برأي زوجته . 

سادسا : مال الزوجين :​في سبيل تنظيم العلاقات المالية بين الأسرة .. تأخذ الكثير من التشريعات الغربية بما يسمي بالنظام المالي للزوجين .. فأختلاط شخص الزوجين ومعيشتهما المشتركة يقتضي اختلاط أموالهما .. ووضع نظام خاص لاداتها والتصرف فيها . 
*أما شريعة الأقباط الأرثوذكس فلم تأخذ بفكرة اختلاط أموال الزوجين ..* رغم كون الزوجين يصيران بالزواج كأنهما شخص واحد فأموال كل منهما خاصة بشخصه دون الآخر إذ أن الاختلاط الزوجي .. لا يوجب اختلاط الحقوق المالية والملكية .. بل تظل أموال كل من الزوجين مملوكه له دون الآخر .. وعلي هذا يكون للزوجه الحرية الكاملة في التصرف في أموالها .. ولا حق للزوج علي هذه الاموال . 
ألا أننا في النهاية نشير إلى انه من الناحية القانونية لا يوجب الارتباط الزوجي اختلاط الحقوق المالية .. بل تظل أموال كل من الزوجين مملوكه له دون الآخر عملا بمبدأ الانفصال المالي طبقا لنص المادة/46 من الائحة الموحدة التي نصت صراحة : - 
" الارتباط الزوجي لا يوجب اختلاط الحقوق المالية ، بل تظل​ذمة كل من الزوجين المالية منفصلة " .​ولكن في الواقع يحدث خلاف ذلك إذ أن المرأة المسيحية وهي تتفاني في خدمة زوجها وأولادها .. تضع كل ما تمتلك هي وزوجها في إسعاد بيتها .. ولا تحس بأنها تمتلك شيئاص مستقلا .. وتختلط اموالها لتقدم علي مذبح التضحية الزوجية . 
--------------------------​ 
سابعا : الزوجة العاملة :​نحن نعيش الان في مجتمع يتطور بسرعة فائقة ليبني نفسه ويحقق آماله .. وقد شمل التطور المرأة التي تعمل اليوم في مختلف المجالات .. والتي زاد عددها بصورة لا مثيل لها في شتي ميادين العمل .. 
والعمل يصقل شخصية المرأة ويؤكدها بحيث تكون خير معين للرجل في مواجهة ظروف الحياة اليومية . 
ويتطلب التطور الاجتماعي في كثير من الأوقات أن يتزوج الرجل بأمرأة عاملة لتساعدة وتقف إلى جانبه .. وتساهم معه ماديا في مسئوليات الحياة العائلية المتزايدة . 
وقد نص صراحه بالمادة/11 من الدستور : - 
" تكفل الدوله التوثيق بين واجبات المرأة نحو الأسرة وعملها في المجتمع "
وكما أن التوفيق ممكن بنص الدستور فلا تعارض البته بين العمل والاهتمام بشئون الأسرة فالعمل لا يعفي الزوجة بأي حال من الأحوال من واجباتها الزوجية .. 
وقد نصت المادة /45 من الائحة الموحدة علي أن الدراسة والأستمرار فيها بعد الزواج والعمل حق للزوجه .. ألا أن المادة المذكورة اضافت في فقرتها الثانية : - 
" وللزوج الاعتراض علي دراسة الزوجة أو عملها إذا اضر​ذلك بكيان الأسرة او مصلحة الأولاد .. وكان الزوج قادرا​علي الانفاق علي أسرته بما يتفق مع مركزها الاجتماعي "​


----------



## asmicheal (17 أبريل 2010)

*رد: الزواج فى العقيدة المسيحية (ملف شيق )*

*انحـــــلال الــــــــــزواج*

تعريف انحلال الزواج : 
· انحلال الزواج – بالمعني العام – هو حل عقدته بعد نشوئه صحيحا .. سواء كان سبب الحل ارادة الهية .. أو بشرية . ومن ثم .. يختلف انحلال الزواج عن بطلانه .. أو ابطاله .. رغم أن كل هذه الأوجه تؤدي إلى انقضاء الزواج . 
· ففي حالة البطلان .. أو الأبطال يزول الزواج بأثر رجعي .. وذلك مثل الزواج الذي يتم في وجود أحد موانع الزوج السابق شرحها .. وعلي سبيل المثال زواج المريض مرض الموت .. أو المريض بجنون مطبق .. فمثل هذا الزواج باطلا لوجود مانع يمنع أصلا من انعقاده . 
· أما انحلال الزواج .. فهو عمل يفك وثاق الزواج في المستقبل .. ولا يمس ما ترتب في الماضي بأي شكل من الأشكال .. مثل وفاة أحد الزوجين ... ولما كان سبب الانحلال يطرأ بعد انعقاد الزواج صحيحا .. إذن فقد يختلف الأمر حسب زمن وقوعه : - 
* فأن وقع الأمر بعد نشوء الزواج .. كان سببا للانحلال .. مثل وفاة أحد الزوجين . 
* وأن كان الأمر قبل نشوء الزواج .. كان سببا للبطلان .. مثل المريض المصاب بمرض سابق علي عقد الزواج . 
· وأنحلال الزواج قد يقع بقوة القانون .. كما في حالة الوفاة .. وقد يقع الانحلال لاسباب ارادية أو بشرية أخرى .. مثل زنا أحد الزوجين .. أو ارتدادة . 
* وقد أجمعت جميع الشرائع المسيحية علي رفض انحلال الزوج بالاتفاق أو بالارادة المنفردة .. حيث نصت علي ذلك صراحة المادة/112 من نصوص مشروع اللائحة الموحدة للأحوال الشخصية التي نصت علي الآتي : - 
" لا يجوز الطلاق​بين المسيحيين بأرادة أحد الزوجين المنفردة ولا بأتفاقهما "​*وهذا الاجماع على عدم انحلال الزواج بهاتين الصورتين يرجع إلى الاسس آلاتية : - *

1 ) أن الزواج سر مقدس ينعقد بالصلاة ويتدخل فيه رجل الدين عن الارادة الالهيه .. وأباحة انحلاله بأرادة الزوجين .. أو بأرادة أحدهما .. فيه تغليب الارادة الشخصية علي الارادة الالهية وكسر الناموس ( من جمعه الله لا يفرقة انسان ) . 
2 ) أن الزواج لا ينعقد ألا بتدخل سلطة دينيه .. واذن يجب ان يتم انحلاله أيضا .. علي يد هذه السلطة .. لان من ملك الربط .. ملك الحل .. فالحكم الصادر بالطلاق الذي يتعارض مع العقيدة المسيحية .. لا يلزم السلطة الدينية بتنفيذة .. وحل رابطة الزوجية - 
يجب أن يتم أخذ بمبدأ التحديد القانوني لاسباب التطليق .. ومعني هذا المبدأ ألا يقضي قط بالتطليق لسبب لم يرد في الشريعة . 
3 ) وأخيراً فأن اباحة انحلال الزواج .. وحسبما ورد بمواد نصوص مشروع اللائحة جاء في شقين سوف ندرسهما .. 
*الأول ..* انحلال الزواج بالوفاة ( حقيقة أو حكما ) . 
*والثانى ..* انحلال الزواج حال الحياة .. بسبب الزنا .. وترك الدين المسيحي ( الارتداد ) وهي ما يسمى قانونا ( بالتطليق ) .


----------



## asmicheal (17 أبريل 2010)

*رد: الزواج فى العقيدة المسيحية (ملف شيق )*

أولا :​انحــلال الــــزواج بالمــــــوت :​الموت الحقيقي .. والموت الحكمي : 
· الموت يؤدي إلى انحلال الزواج فورا .. ولحظة خروج الروح من الجسد .. فهذه قاعدة بديهية لا تحتاج إلى شرح .. وتثبت الوفاة بالشهادة المبينه للوفاة .. ومن ثم فلو كانت هناك دعوي تطليق مرفوعه من أحد الزوجين ضد الآخر .. ثم حدثت الوفاة قبل صدور الحكم النهائي فأن هذه الدعوى تعتبر منقضية .. والوفاة التي تنهي الزواج بالشكل السابق ذكره هي الوفاة الطبيعية التي تكون بصعود الروح وانفصالها عن الجسد . 
· أما الموت الحكمي .. فهو اعتبار الشخص المفقود ة( الذي لا يعلم حياته من وفاته ) ميتا ، فهنا لا تكون حياة الشخص الطبيعية قد انتهت فعلا .. وأنما يعتبرها القانون قد انتهت بشرط أن يصدر حكم قضائي أو قرار بذلك . 
· وقد نصت المادة/21 من المرسوم بقانون 25 لسنه 1929 والمعدله بالقانون رقم 33 لسنه 92 علي الآتي : - 


" يحكم بموت المفقود الذي يغلب عليه الهلاك بعد أربع سنوات من تاريخ فقدة "​" ويعتبر المفقود ميتا بعد مضي سنه من تاريخ فقدة .. في حاله ما إذا ثبت انه كان​علي ظهر سفينة غرقت .. أو طائرة سقطت .. أو كان من بين افراد القوات المسلحه​أو اثناء العمليات الحربية " .​" ويصدر رئيس مجلس الوزراء أو وزير الدفاع بحسب الأحوال – وبعد التحري واستظهار القرائن التي يغلب معها الهلاك – قرار بأسماء المفقودين الذين أعتبروا أمواتا في حكم الفقرة السابقة .. ويقوم هذا القرار مقام الحكم بموت المفقود " .
" وفي الأحوال الأخرى .. يفوض في تحديد المدة التي يحكم بموت المفقود بعدها إلى القاضي .. علي ألا تقل عن اربع سنوات وذلك بعد التحري عنه بجميع الطرق الممكنه الموصله إلى معرفة أن المفقود حياً أو ميتاً " . 
*وتبعا لذلك فأن هناك حالتان تختلف فيهما المدد التى يحكم بعدها بموت المفقود :- *
الاولى : شخص يغلب عليه الهلاك : وهو الذي يفقد في حالة يظن معها موته ( مثل التائه في رحلة في الصحراء ) وهذه الحالة يحكم فيها بموته بعد مضي اربع سنوات من تاريخ فقده . 
الثانية : وفيها يحكم بموت المفقود بعد مضى سنة واحدة من تاريخ فقدة في الحالات آلاتية : - 
1 ) من كان علي ظهر سفينه ابحرت وغرقت وهو ضمن ركابها . 
2 ) من كان مستقلا طائرة ثبت سقوطها .. وثبت فعلا انه كان ضمن ركابها . 
3 ) من كان من افراد القوات المسلحه .. وفقد اثناء العمليات الحربيه . 
وفي الحالات الثلاث السابقة .. تبدأ مدة السنه من تاريخ غرق المركب .. أو سقوط الطائرة .. أو من تاريخ أنتهاء العمليات العسكرية . 
وبصدور الحكم أو القرار بأعتبار المفقود ميتا .. فإنه يترتب علي ذلك انقضاء شخصيته القانونية .. فتوزع تركته علي ورثته .. وايضا تعتد زوجته عدة الوفاة ابتداءا من وقت صدور الحكم أو القرار .. ومعني ذلك أن زوجته تعتبر قد ترملت من تاريخ صدور الحكم أو القرار .. ومتي انقضت .. ومعني ذلك أن زوجته تعتبر قد ترملت من تاريخ صدور الحكم أو القرار .. ومتي انقضت عدة الوفاة .. فأنه يجوز لها أن تتزوج مرة أخرى . 
* ولكن قد يتبين فيما بعد .. أن الحكم أو القرار الصادر بالفقد .. قد أخطأ تقدير الواقع .. وأن من حكم باعتباره ميتا لا يزال حيا يرزق ، ففي هذه الحالة تستمر شخصية الفرد القانونية .. وتعتبر كأن لم يفقدها في يوم من الايام .. وتزول كل الاثار التي ترتبت علي صدور الحكم مثل قيام الشخص باسترداد تركته السابق توزيعها علي ورثته . 
· *والقاعدة أنه في حالة ما إذا كان المفقود رجلا ..* ثم تبين انه حي أن تعود زوجته إليه ولا تثير هذه القاعدة صعوبة حيث تكون الزوجة لم تتزوج بعد .. أي لم يعقد زواجها علي الغير .. وتكون عودتها بلا اكليل بطبيعة الحال .. فأن كانت الزوجة قد تزوجت مرة أخرى فيفرق بين حالتين : - 
الاولى : أن يكون الزوج الجديد لم يدخل بها .. في هذه الحالة يعتبر عقد الزواج الثاني مفسوخا .. وتعود الزوجة إلى زوجها الأول .. ولا يترتب علي عقد الزواج الثاني أي اثار .. لأنه يعتبر مفسوخا .. وكأن لم يكن بالنسبة للزوج الذي حكم بفقدة . 
الثانية : أن يكون الزوج الجديد لم يدخل بها .. ففي هذه الحالة تظل المرأة للزوج الثاني الجديد .. 
* ما لم يكن هذا الزوج سيئ النيه .. أي تزوجها ودخل بها مع عمله بحياة زوجها الأول .. وانه لم يمت .. ففي هذه الحالة – حالة توافر سوء النيه – يفسخ عقد الزواج وتعود الزوجة إلى زوجها الأول . 
* أما إذا كان الزوج الثاني حسن النيه ودخل بالزوجه .. فأن قاعدة عدم التزواج رغم ارتباط بزواج قائم لا تنطبق رغم ان زواجها الأول يعتبر قائم .. ومن ثم يكون الحكم فسخ هذا الزواج الأول تطبيقا للقاعدة القائلة ( أن المفقود يعتبر ميتا بالنسبة لما يضر غيره ) 
* *أما من حيث أن يكون من حكم باعتباره ميتا هو الزوجة ..* فأنه يكون للزوج المسيحي أن يتزوج غيرها بمجرد صدور الحكم بأعتبارها مفقودة .. 
· فأن عادت وكان زوجها لم يعقد زواجا آخر علي غيرها فأنها ( تعود ) زوجه له بدون طقس اكليل . 
· أما إذا كان الزوج قد عقد زواجا آخر .. فلا نعتقد أن هذا الزواج ينفسخ .. وذلك بسبب عدم وجود نص يقرر ذلك في القانون . 
*أوجه الشبه والاختلاف بين الموت الحقيقى .. والموت الحكمى : *
1 ) بالموت تنقضي به شخصيه المتوفي أو المفقود سواء أن الموت حقيقيا أو حكميا . 
2 ) الموت الحقيقي هو في حقيقته لا يحتمل الخطأ .. أما الموت الحكمي فهو في حكم الظن ويحتمل الخطأ .. إذ قد يظهر – الميت حكما – بعد ذلك حيا . 
3 ) الموت الحقيقي سنده شهادة الوفاة .. أما الموت الحكمي فسنده ( دليله ) الحكم الصادر من المحكمة .. أو القرار الصادر بالوفاة . 
4 ) يترتب علي كلا من الموت الحقيقي .. والموت الحكمي الارث .. واستحقاق الورثة لتركه المتوفي .. كما يترتب عليه أيضا .. انه إذا كان الميت رجلا تعتد زوجته عدة الوفاة لمدة 10 اشهر 
5 ) الموت الحكمي له صورتان .. فقد يصدر بموجب حكم محكمه بعد مضي اربع سنوات علي تاريخ الفقد .. وقد يصدر بقرار بعد مضي سنه من تاريخ الفقد . 
----------------------------​


----------



## asmicheal (17 أبريل 2010)

*رد: الزواج فى العقيدة المسيحية (ملف شيق )*

ثانيا :​انحــلال الـزواج حــال الحيــاة :​أولا : الزنـــا​· أباح السيد لمسيح له المجد التطليق لعلة الزنا . في ( مت19 : 3 – 11 ) و ( مر10 : 2 – 12 ) و ( ل16 : 18 ) . 
· وقد تضمنت لائحة الأحوال الشخصية الصادرة عام 1938 ذلك أذ ورد بها " يجوز لكل من الزوجين أن يطلب الطلاق لعلة الزنا " .. وقد ورد تأكيد هذا المبدأ أيضاً بنصوص مشروع اللائحة الموحدة للأحوال الشخصية .. أذ نصت المادة /112 علي الآتي :- 
" يجوز لكل من الزوجين أن يطلب التطليق بسبب زنا الزوج الآخر "
· وبتاريخ 18 / 11 / 1971 صدر 
*القرار البابوي رقم /7*​*بخصوص التطليق لسبب واحد هو الزنا*​*متضمنا*​1 )" عملا بوصية الرب في الإنجيل المقدس ، لا يجوز التطليق ألا لعلة الزنا . فقد ورد في تعليم السيد المسيح له المجد في عظته علي الجبل ، قوله : - 
" وأما انا فأقول لكم ان من طلق أمراته ألا لعلة الزنا يجعلها تزني " ( متي5 : 22 ) 
وقد كرر الرب هذه الوصية في اجابته علي الفريسييين إذ قال لهم : 
" اقول لكم أن من طلق امرأته ألا بسبب الزنا وتزوج بأخرى يزنى " ( متي 19 : 11 ) 
ومن طلق امرأته وزوج بأخرى يزني عليها ( مرقص 10 : 11 ) . 
2 ) كل طلاق يحدث لغير هذه العلة الواحدة لا تعترف به الكنيسة المقدسه و تعتبر أن الزواج – الذي حاول هذا الطلاق أن يفصمه – ما يزال قائما . 
*البابا شنودة الثالث*​*بابا الاسكندرية وبطريرك الكرازة المرقسية*​· وإذا كان القانون الجنائي يفرق بين زنا الزوجة وزنا الزوج .. فأن هذه التفرقة ليس لها أي صدي في مسائل الأحوال الشخصية .. أذ لا فرق بين زنا الزوجه .. وزنا الزوج من ناحية كون هذا الفعل يشكل اخلالا خطيرا بواجب الاخلاص . 
· وبطبيعة الحال إذا كان هناك حكم جنائي بتوقيع عقوبه علي الزان .. فأن ذلك يكفي للحكم بالتطليق لعلة الزنا . 
· *واثبات الزنا ..* ليس اساسا مبنيا علي ضبط الزان .. أو الزانية متلبسين بأرتكاب ذات الفعل .. بل أن المجلس الاكليريكي أرسي العديد من الحالات التي تعتبر في حكم الزنا فأعتبر في حكم الزنا كل عمل يدل علي *الخيانه الزوجية* كما في الأحوال الآتية : - 
1 ) *هروب* الزوجة مع رجل غريب ليس من محارمها ، أو مبيتها معه بدون علم زوجها واذنه بغير ضرورة . 
2 ) *ظهور خطابات* صادرة من أحد الزوجين لشخص غريب تدل علي وجود علاقة آثمه بينهما . 
3 ) *وجود رجل غريب* مع الزوجة في منزل الزوجية بحالة مريبه . 
4 ) *تحريض الزوج* زوجته علي ارتكاب الزنا والفجور
5 ) *إذا حبلت الزوجة* في فترة يستحيل معها اتصال زوجها بها لغيابه او مرضه . 
6 ) *الشذوذ الجنسي .* 
وما ينطبق علي الزوج .. ينطبق علي الزوجة . 
· *وقد أخذ المشرع* عند وضعه لنصوص مشروع لائحة الأحوال الشخصية الموحدة بما ارساه المجلي الاكليريكي من قرائن تعتبر في حكم الزنا .. أذ اورد بنص المادة /115 من مواد اللائحة الموحدة حرفيا .. ما سبق أو أوردة المجلس الاكليركى .
*اصدر قداسة البابا المعظم الأنبا شنودة الثالث*​*القرار رقم ( 8 )*​*الخاص بعدم زواج المطلقات*​*متضمنا*​1 ) لا يجوز زواج المطلقة ، عملا بوصية السيد المسيح له المجد في الأنجيل المقدس أذ قال في عظته علي الجبل .. 
* " من يتزوج مطلقة فأنه يزني "                                                     ( متي 5 : 32 )
* وكرر نفس هذه الوصيه في حديثه إلى الفريسيين إذ قال : " والذي يتزوج بمطلقة يزني 
                                                                                                          ( متى 19 : 9 ) 
* وقد ورد في الإنجيل للقديس لوقا قول الرب أيضاً " وكل من يتزوج بمطلقة من رجل يزني "    ( لو16 : 18 )
* وورد في الإنجيل للقديس مرقس " وأن طلقت امرأة زوجها وتزوجت بأخر تزني " 
                                                                                                ( مرقس 10 : 12 ) 
* والمرأة المطلقة أما أنها طلقت لسبب زناها ، أو لسبب آخر غير الزنا .. فأن كانت قد طلقت بسبب زناها .. فأن الإنجيل المقدس لا يسمح لها بالزواج مرة ثانيه حسب النصوص المقدسة التي اوردناها .. اذ أن هذه المرأة لا يمكن أن تؤتمن علي زواج جديد . أما أن كانت قد طلقت لسبب غير الزنا ، فأن هذا الطلاق يعتبر باطلا بسبب وصية الرب في الإنجيل ويكون الزواج الذي حاول الطلاق أن يفصمه ما يزال قائما ، فأن تزوجت تكون قد جمعت بين زوجين وتعتبر زانية حسب وصية الرب . 
2 ) أما إذا كان قد حدث التطليق لسبب زنا الزوج ، فأن المرأة البريئه من حقها أن تتزوج ، ويدخل في نطاق زنا الزوج .. زواجه بأمرأة أخري بعد طلاق لغير علة الزنا لا تقرة الكنيسة . 
3 ) لا يجوز لاي من رجال الكهنوت في كنيستنا المقدسة أن يعقد زواجا لمطلقه . أما أن يرفضه أو يعرض الأمر علينا لتحويله إلى المجلس الاكليريكي العام فينظرة المجلس الاعلي للأحوال الشخصية . 
*البابا شنودة الثالث*​*بابا الإسكندرية وبطريرك الكرازة المرقسية*​--------------------------​الفصل الثالث​ثالثا : ارتداد احد الزوجين عن المسيحية​حرمت الشرائع المسيحية الزواج بين مسيحي .. وغير مسيحي .. وجعلت من اختلاف الديانة مانعا مؤبدا من الزواج .. بل أنها جعلت من خروج أحد الزوجين عن الدين المسيحي ( الارتداد ) امر يبيح للطرف الثاني أن يطلب التطليق . 
وقد تناول مشروع اللائحة الموحدة للأحوال الشخصية ذلك في المادة /113 التي نصت علي الآتي : - 
" يجوز لاي من الزوجين طلب التطليق . ذا ترك الزوج الزوج الآخر الدين المسيحي إلى الالحاد أو إلى دين آخر أو مذهب لا تعترف به الكنائس المسيحية بمصر كالسبتيين .. وشهود​يهوه .. البهائيين . " .​وتبعا لذلك يكون التطليق في النص السابق حق .. إذا طلبة الزوج الآخر الذي ظل علي مسيحيته .. وهذا يقتضي أن يطلب الزوج التطليق أمام المحكمة المليه .. ألا أنه بصدور القانون 462/1955 بالغاء المحاكم المليه والشرعيه .. اصبح الحكم الواجب التطليق في حالة تغيير احد الزوجين المسيحيين لديانته .. أن اصبحت الشريعة الاسلامية هي الواجبة التطبيق علي الزوجين علي النحو التالي : - 
1 ) إذا غير الزوج المسيحي ديانته إلى الاسلام .. فانه يملك الطلاق علي زوجته بأرادته المنفردة .. ولذلك لا يكون للزوجه – إذا بقيت هي علي دينها – أن تطلب من القاضي تطليقها من الزوج لتغييره لدينه ودخوله في الدين الاسلامي .. وأنما يكون لها أن تطلب التطليق طبقا لاي حاله من الحالات الأخرى الواردة بالقانون مثل تضررها من الجمع بين زوجتين .. اساءة معاملة الزوج لها .. الخ . 
2 ) إذا كانت الزوجة المسيحية هي التي غيرت ديانتها إلى الاسلام .. فغذا طلبت التطليق من زوجها .. او طلب هو ذلك .. فأن القاضي يعرض علي الزوج الاسلام فأن أسلم بقيت زوجته علي ذمته بمقتضي الزوجية السابقة .. وأن رفض الدخول في الاسلام بينهما . 
3 ) أذا اعتنق أحد الزوجيين الميسحيين دينا غير دين الاسلام .. وطلب الزوج الذي ظل علي دينه المسيحي التطليق .. ففي هذه الحالة لا تحكم الشريعة الاسلاميه النزاع بين الزوجين .. وانما تكون الشريعة الخاصة التي تم الزواج طبقا لاحكامها هي الواجبه التطبيق طبقا لما ورد بمشروع القانون الموحد للأحوال الشخصية الذي تضمن عدم الاعتداد بتغيير الديانة وانما تطبق أحكام الشريعة التي تزوج بموجبها الطرفان . 
-----------------------​


----------



## asmicheal (17 أبريل 2010)

*رد: الزواج فى العقيدة المسيحية (ملف شيق )*

الآثار القانونية للتطليق​إذا تم التطليق بين الزوجين وانفصلت العلاقة الزوجية بينهما .. فأن هناك اثار لهذا التطليق اوردها المشرع في الباب الخامس من نصوص مشروع قانون الأحوال الشخصية الموحد .. إذا نص المادة /118 علي الآتي : - 
" يترتب علي التطليق انحلال رابطة الزوجية من تاريخ الحكم النهائي​الصادر به فتزول كل حقوق كل من الزوجين وواجباته قبل الآخر ..​ولا يرث احدهما .. ولا يجوز لاحدهما الزواج بآخر ألا بعد​صيروة الحكم باتا "​· وعلي ذلك يترتب علي حكم التطليق انقضاء رابطة الزواج فتسقط بأنقضائها كل الأثار القانونية التي يرتبط وجودها بقيامه واستمراره كالواجبات المتبادلة بين الزوجين .. وكألتزام المرأة بطاعة زوجها .. والتزام الزوج بحمايتها . 
· كما يترتب أيضا علي واقعة التطليق نشوء أثار تتمثل في التزامات علي أحد الزوجين .. وحقوق للزوج الآخر .. فقد ينشأ عن التطليق حق أحد الزوجين في اقتضاء نفقة من زوجه الآخر الذي كان خطؤه سببا في حصوله . 
· كما أن التطليق يثير مشكلة حضانة الأولاد وضمهم .. أذ يوجب هذا الافتراق بين الزوجين تحديد من يكون له من الزوجين حق حضانة الأولاد أو ضمهم . 
· ومن هذه الاشارة الموجزة إلى اثار التطليق يتبين أن بعض هذه الاثار يقع علي الرابطة الشخصية بين الزوجين .. ولا يمس علاقة الزوجين بأولادهما .. وهذه آثار يمكن أن تسمي بأنها ( اثار شخصية للطلاق ) .. كما أن هناك أيضاً آثار ذات طابع مالي بحت .. سوف توردها في حينها . 
وترتيبا على ما تقدم آثار التطليق تنقسم إلى فرعين : - 
*الأول :* يتعلق بالاثار الشخصية للتطليق . 
*ثانيا :* يتعلق بالاثار المالية للتطليق . 
-----------------------------​​​​​أولا :​الاثار الشخصية للتطليق​*أولا : انفصام رابطة الزوجية وزوال اثارها : *
· بمجرد صدور حكم التطليق وصيرورته ونهائيا ( أي غير قابل للطعن عليه بأي صورة من صور الطعن ) ينقضي الزواج .. وتنحل الرابطة القانونية التي كانت تجمع بين الزوجين .. وذلك دون مساس بما تم من آثار لهذه الرابطة في الماضى .. فتعود لكل من الزوجين حريته بالنسبة للقيود التي كانت علي عاتقه أثناء الزواج .. ويصبح كل مهما مستقلا عن الآخر. 
. . ويترتب علي ذلك أنتهاء الحقوق والواجبات المتبادلة التي كان يفرضها الزواج .. فيزول مثلا .. واجب الاخلاص ، الطاعة ، المساكنة ، وتنتهي صفة الزوج كمسئول الأسرة .. إذ نص في المادة /121 علي الآتي : - 
" يسقط حق الحضانة عن الطرف المتسبب بخطئه ​في التطليق .. ما لم تر المحكمة غير ذلك " ​· وحكم ذلك النص هو أن الأم تحرم من حقها في حضانه أولادها أذا كانت مسئولة عن الطلاق ليكون الحق فيها للآب .. ما لم تري المحكمة خلاف ذلك .. مثل أن يكون الطفل رضيع .. وفي حاجة إلى الأم .. أو قد تعهد المحكمة بالحق في الحضانة إلى غير الوالدين . 
· هذا وقد نصت المادة /122 علي " لا يؤثر حكم الطلاق علي ما للأولاد من حقوق قبل والديهم .. فيظل الاب ملتزما بالنفقة قلبهم .. وبالقدر الذي كان ملتزما به قبل انحلال الزواج .. وبالتالي فأن التطليق لا يمس حقوق الأولاد قبل والديهم فيحفظ كلا الابوين بحقه في ملاحظة اولادة وتربيتهم .. أيا كان الشخص الذي عهد إليه بحضانتهم . 
-----------------------------​


----------



## asmicheal (17 أبريل 2010)

*رد: الزواج فى العقيدة المسيحية (ملف شيق )*

ثانيا​الاثار المالية للتطليق​· تتعلق الاثار المالية التي تترتب علي التطليق .. بالتزام الزوج المسئول عن التطليق بان يعوض الطرف الآخر عما لحق به من ضرر بسبب انحلال الزواج .. أو التزامه بدلا من دفع التعويض .. بالاتفاق عليه رغم انفصام رابطة الزوجية وبينهما وانقضاء التزامات الزواج . 
*أولا : الحكم بالتعويض : *
· تنص المادة /120 من نصوص مشروع اللائحة الموحدة علي الآتي : - 
" يلتزم الزوج الذي وقع التطليق بسبب خطئه​بتعويض الطرف الآخر .. وللزوجه بدلا من التعويض .. ان تطلب نفقة شهريه لها علي​مطلقها حتى​وفاتها .. أو زواجها .. ولا يسقط حقها في معاشها منه ما لم تتزوج "​· ولذلك يكون من حق الزوج البرئ الحصول من الزوج المتسبب بخطئه في صدور الحكم بالتطليق علي تعويض عما لحقه من اضرار . 
· ويجب أن يقترن انحلال الزواج بالتطليق .. بتحديد من يكون مسئولا بخطئه من الزوجين مما يجعل الحكم بالتعويض عن الاضرار الناجمه من هذا الخطا علي المسئول لمصلحة البرئ تكمله طبيعية للحكم بالتطليق . 
· ويلاحظ أن التعويض الذي يقضي به للزوج علي الزوج المسئول يقدر بحيث يغطي كل ما نتج عن انحلال الزواج من اضرار مثل الالتزام بالانفاق .. فتستطيع المرأة أن تطلب التعويض من الزوج السابق الذي كان سببا في التطليق وحرمانها من نفقة معيشتها الشهرية 
*ثانيا : الحكم بالنفقة : *
· يذهب المشرع إلى أن نفقة الزوجية اثناء الزواج .. التزاما جوهريا علي الرجل بصفة اصلية مع امكان التزام المرأة بالاسهام فيها .. إذا اقتضت ذلك مصلحة الأسرة مع مراهاة القدرة المالية للزوجة .. مما يعني أن الألتزام بالانفاق التزام يشترك فيه الزوجان أي التزلم تبادلي .. ومن المفروض أن ينقضي الالتزام بالانفاق .. بين الرجل والمرأة بمجرد انقضاء الزواج بينهما بالتطليق . 
· ألا أن المشرع يقر في نهاية المادة /120 يقرر : - 
" علي انه يحق للزوجه بدلا من التعويض أن تطلب نفقة شهرية لها علي مطلقها حتى​وفاتها أو زوجها .. ولا يسقط حقها في معاشها منه ما لم تتزوج "​*ومما ينبغى الاشارة إليه في هذا الشأن ..*​*حرص المشرع على دوام استمرار وقيام رابطة الزوجية . أن اورد في نصوص المشروع*​*الموحد الآتى : -*​· 1 ) لا تقبل دعوي التطليق إذا حصل صلح بين الزوجين .. سواء قبل رفع الدعوى .. أو اثناء نظرها . ( مادة /116 ) . 
· 2 ) تنقضي الدعوى المرفوعه بالتطليق بوفاة أحد الزوجين قبل صدور حكم نهائي فيها وتعتبر الدعوي كأن لم تكن .. وبالتالي تعتبر علاقة الزوجية لازالت قائمه ( ماد/117 ) . 
· 3 ) يجوز للزوجين بعد صدور الحكم النهائي بالتطليق .. التصالح واستئناف الحياة الزوجية من جديد .. علي أن يثبت ذلك بعقد يتضمن التنازل عن حكم التطليق .. ويوثق ويؤشر به علي هامش حكم التطليق .. وذلك بعد استيفاء الإجراءات الدينية التي تقتضيها قوانين الكنيسة ( مادة /119 ) 
------------------------------​


----------



## asmicheal (17 أبريل 2010)

*رد: الزواج فى العقيدة المسيحية (ملف شيق )*

التبني​بأعتبارة ظاهرة انسانية اجتماعية​ 
·   *سبق أن درسنا التبني باعتباره مانعا من موانع الزواج ..واوضحنا أن المادة / 20 من نصوص مشروع اللائحة الموحدة نصت علي منع الزواج بين المتبني والمتبني وفروع هذا الاخير .. وايضا بين المتبني وأولاد المتبني الذين رزق بهم بعد التبني .. وأيضا لا يجوز الزواج بين الاولاد الذين تبناهم شخص واحد .. واخيرا لا يجوز الزواج أيضا بين المتبني وزوج المتبني ، وذلك بين المتبني وزوج المتبني .. 
· 
· ونحن عندما أن نتكلم عن التبني باعتباره ظاهرة انسانية اجتماعية .. فأن هذه الظاهرة لا تتم  ارتجالا .. وانما اوجبت نصوص مشروع اللائحة ضرورة توافر شروط معينة فيمن يريد  أن يتبني طفلا .. وشروط أخري اشتراطها المشرع يجب توافرها وضعت اساسا لمصلحة الطفل المتبني .. بل واوجب ضرورة اتخاذ إجراءات معينة لاتمام التبني . 
 أولاً :الشروط الواجب توافرها فيمن يريد أن يتبني طفلا:- 
·  نصت المادة /130 من نصوص مشروع لائحة قانون الأحوال الشخصية الموحد علي ضرورة أن تتوافر في المتبني الشروط الاتية :- 
· أن يكون سنه تجاوز الاربعين عاما . 
· الا يكون له أولاد ولا فروع شرعيون وقت التبني . 
· أن يكون حسن السمعه والسيرة . 
· لا يجوز لاحد الزوجين أن يتبني .. إلا برضا الزوج الاخر . 
· 
ثانيا: الشروط التي اشترطها القانون توافرها لمصلحة الطفل المتبني :- 
· جواز أن يكون المتبني ذكرا أو انثي .. بالغا أو قاصرا .. ولكن بشرط أن يكون أصغر سنا من المتبني بخمسة عشرة سنه ميلادية . م/ 131 .
· لا يجوز أن يتبني الولد اكثر من شخص مالم يكن التبني حاصلا من زوجين . م/ 132 . 
· لا يجوز لاحد الزوجين أن يتبني ألا برضاء الزوج الآخر . 
· لا يجوز التبني إلا إذا وجدت أسباب تبرره وكانت تعود من التبني فائدة علي المتبني . م/133
· إذا كان الولد المراد تبنية قاصرا .. وكان والداه علي قيد الحياة .. فلا يجوز التبني إلا برضاء الوالدين .. فإذا كان احدهما متوفيا .. أو غير قادر علي ابداء رأية فيكفي رضاء الآخر . 
· إذا لم يكن للولد ( الطفل) والدين ، أو كان طفل غير شرعي ، أو عديم النسب أو توفي والداه .. فجب موافقة الولي علي التبني . م 134 . 
· 
إجراءات التبني : 
· يحصل التبني بعقد رسمي يحرره رجل الدين المختصة بالجهه التي يقيم فيها راغب التبني ، ويثبت به حضور الطرفين وقبولهما التبني أمامه ( مادة/ 136) . 
· فإذا كان الولد المراد تبنية قاصرا قام والداه أو وليه مقامه . 
· يجب علي رجل الدين الذي حرر عقد التبني .. أن يرفعه إلي المحكمة التي يباشر عمله في دائرتها للنظر في التصديق عليه بعد التحقق من الشروط التي يتطلبها القانون .. وفي حالة الرفض يجوز لكل من الطرفين استئناف الحكم طبقا لقواعد العامة ( مادة / 137) 
· التبني يخول للمتبني الحق أن يلقب بلقب المتبني وذلك بأضافه اللقب إلي اسمة الاصلي (مادة/ 138) 
· أن التبني لا يخرج المتبني من عائلته الاصلية .. ولا يحرمه من حقوقه فيها .. ومع ذلك يكون للمتبني وحدة حق تأديب المتبني وتربيته وحق الموافقة علي زواجة أن كان قاصرا ( مادة/ 139) 
· يلزم المتبني بنفقة المتبني أن كان فقيرا ، كما انه يجب علي المتبني نفقة المتبني الفقير .. ويبقي المتبني ملزما بنفقه والدية الاصليين ، ولكن والدية لا يلزمان بنفقة ألا إذا لم يمكنه الحصول عليها من المتبني ( مادة / 140 ) 
· للمتبني كل حقوق الوالد أو الوالدة في الميراث ( مادة/ 141 ) 
· وللمتبني كل حقوق الابن أو الابنه في الميراث ( مادة/ 142) 
------------------​


----------



## asmicheal (17 أبريل 2010)

*رد: الزواج فى العقيدة المسيحية (ملف شيق )*

مصدر الموضوع 


الكلية الاكليريكية 



http://209.85.129.132/search?q=cache:dMXlSQrDUycJ:www.alanbamarcos.com/AnbaMarcos_ar/colledgebooks/booksmenu.asp%3Fbook%3D0104+%D9%85%D8%B4%D8%A7%D9%83%D9%84+%D8%A7%D9%84%D8%B2%D9%88%D8%A7%D8%AC+%D8%A7%D9%84%D9%85%D8%B3%D9%8A%D8%AD%D9%89+%D8%A7%D9%84%D9%83%D9%84%D9%8A%D8%A9+%D8%A7%D9%84%D8%A7%D9%83%D9%84%D9%8A%D8%B1%D9%8A%D9%83%D9%8A%D8%A9&cd=27&hl=ar&ct=clnk&gl=eg




اعداد :  
 مستشار قانوني 
 صبرى يوسف
المحامي 
بالنقض والدستوريه والادارية العليا 
مدرس مادة الاحوال الشخصية بالكلية الاكليريكية 
( شبرا الخيمة ) ​


----------



## asmicheal (17 أبريل 2010)

*رد: الزواج فى العقيدة المسيحية (ملف شيق )*

الى هنا 

اعاننا اللة 

اصلى ان يكون هذا الملف سبب بركة واستفادة لكل من يقراءة 


صلواتكم 

اختكم :asmicheal


----------



## asmicheal (8 مارس 2012)

اللى عاوز يمشى مسيحى يحتمل شريعته المسيحيه 
 اللى مايهمهموش وما يلزموش عنده الطلاق المدنى 
 اللى مش فارق معاه بيغير دينه ليتطلق


 لو كل واحد لا تعجبه فقره فى ايمانه  يغيرها لا ولن يثبت احد على دينه  

 امامك الخطوبه وانت قبل الزواج  الفرصه متاحه لك للاختيار والانفصال  
 لكن طالما التزمت بعقد الزواج
 تحتمل بشجاعه نتيجه اختيارك
 بلا نظر لاى حياه اخرى
 وكم زوجات غيرت فى ازواج يستحيل عشرتهم 
 وكسبوا بيوتهم واولادهم وازواجهم ورضا الله عنهم 

 واكتسبوا فضائل فى الصبر والحكمه تفوق بكثير  
 كل ما قد يكتسبونه بالانفصال والطلاق 

 المسيحيه ديانه روحيه تحترم الجسد لكن لا تستعبد الروح للجسد بل العكس  


 اتكلم كمسيحيه من خلال عقيدتى  التى اعشقها عن دراسه وليس عن وراثه دين فقط  

asmicheal


----------



## girgis2 (8 مارس 2012)

*شكرااا على البحث الرائع أستاذتنا*​


----------



## asmicheal (16 مايو 2012)

وجدتها اخيرا 


واحب اشارككم متعة قرائتها 

الافضل على الاطلاق 




وصية  الله من خلال الكنيسة الى الزوجين



*وصية الزوج *
















يجب عليك ايها الابن المبارك
المؤيد بنعمة الروح القدس 
ان تتسلم زوجتك فى هذة الساعة المباركة بنية خالصة 
ونفس طاهرة
وقلب سليم 
وتجتهد الي ما يسر قلبها 

فانت اليوم المسئول عنها من بعد والديها 

وقد تكللتما بالاكليل السمائى+ و الزيجة الروحانية + وحلت عليكما نعمة اللة 


ومتى قبلت ما اوصيت بة 


اخذ الرب بيدك 
واوسع فى رزقك 
ويرزقك اولادا مباركين يقر اللة بهم عينيك 
ويمنحك العمر الطويل 
والعيش الرغد 
ويحسن لك العاقبة فى الدنيا والاخرة 










وصية الزوجة 















وانت ايتها الابنة المباركة 
العروس السعيدة 
قد سمعت ما اوصى بة زوجك 

فيجب عليك

ان تكرمية 
وتهابية 
ولا تخالفى راية 
بل زيدى فى طاعتة على ما اوصى بة اضعافا 


فقد صرت اليوم منفردة معة 
وهو المسئول عنك بعد والديك 
فيجب عليك ان تقابلية بالبشاشة والترحاب 
ولا تضجرى فى وجهة
ولاتضيعى شيئا من حقوقة عليك
وتتقى اللة فى سائر امورك معة 

لان اللة اوصاك بالخضوع لة 
وامرك بطاعتة بعد والديك 
فكونى معة كما كانت امنا سارة مطيعة لابينا ابراهيم 
وكانت تخاطبةيا سيدى 

فنظر اللة الى طاعتها لة وبارك عليها 
واعطاها اسحق بعد الكبر 
وجعل نسلها مثل نجوم السماء 
والرمل الذى على شاطىء البحر 


فاذا سمعت ما اوصيناك بة 
واتبعت جميع الاوامر 
اخذ الرب بيدك 
ووسع فى رزقك 
وحلت البركات فى منزلك
ورزقك اولادا مباركين يقر بهم عينيك



فية جمال بعد كدة ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ شكرا يا اللة 
مرسية يا كنيسة 
صلواتكم 
اختكم 
asmicheal​


----------



## مونيكا 57 (16 مايو 2012)

*موضوع ررررررائع ومجهود كبير جداااااااااا
الرب يبارك تعبك ومجهودك​*


----------



## asmicheal (5 يوليو 2012)

للرفع


----------



## asmicheal (17 أغسطس 2012)

للرفع


----------



## amgd beshara (18 أغسطس 2012)

بحث جميل جدا ككل ابحاثك استاذي
ربنا يبارك حياتك و خدمتك و يعوضك


----------



## asmicheal (19 نوفمبر 2012)

فترة الخطوبة وأهميتها في إنجاح الزواج 
الكاتب: الأنبا بولا أسقف طنطا وتوابعها 




فترة 
الخطوبة أقدس من أن تستخدم لأجل اللهو والمرح والمتعة. وأهم من أن تكرس
للرومانسية ومظاهر الحب السلبية، ومجالها أوسع من أن ينحصر كل خطيب في فلك
الآخر منعزلا عن الجميع: [الأسرة والكنيسة والعمل].
لذا تهتم الكنيسة
في تأكيد حتمية إعلان الخطوبة قبل الزواج وتهتم الكنيسة بتحديد حد أدنى
لفترة الخطوبة لا تقل عن أربعين يوماً، بل والتقارب مع عائلتا الطرفين بل
ومجتمع كل منهما.
وتعمل الكنيسة جاهدة على الاهتمام بالخطبين في هذه الفترة من خلال:
+ الاجتماعات العامة المخصصة لهذه الفترة والتى يخدم ويتكلم فيها أناس متخصصون.
+ جلسات الإرشاد الخاصة بكل خطبين، وفقاً لمنهج مدروس لتهيئة وإعداد الخطيبين، لحياة زوجية ناجحة.
ويرجع ذلك لأهمية هذه الفترة والتى تؤثر بفاعلية في نجاح الزواج من عدمه:
+ فلا ينبغي أن تترك الكنيسة الخطبين يغرقا في رومانسية العلاقة في هذه الفترة، ويأهملا أعمال العقل للتفكير في المستقبل.
+ ولا ينبغي أن نتركهما ينشغلان بإعداد بيت الزوجية والتفكير في كل صغيرة وكبيرة فيه، دون التفكير في تنمية علاقتهما ببعض.
أولاً: مميزات فترة الخطوبة
(1 ) تعرف كل طرف على الآخر عن قرب للوصول التقارب السابق للوحدانية في الزواج:
فالخروج
المتكرر، والتعامل لمرات كثيرة يكشف لكل طرف ايجابيات وسلبيات الآخر،
وأوجه الاختلاف العديدة حيث أن كل طرف منهما نتاج وثمرة لمجتمع مختلف عن
مجتمع الآخر في كثير من الأمور، وطبيعة كل منهما تشكلت وفقاً لعوامل كثيرة
مختلفة عن الأخر. فلكل شخص منا شخصيته الفريدة التى يتميز بها في الكثير
من الأمور عن الآخرين.
ومع كثرة التعامل نكتشف أوجه الاختلاف ونسعى
للتأقلم معها، وأتغير ما يمكن تغيره. ويضاف إلى ذلك أن الرجل يختلف عن
المرأة في كثير من الأمور، ويحتاج كل طرف أن يعرف طبيعة الجنس الآخر،
وكيفية التعامل معه، فلا ينبغي أن يتعامل الخطيب مع خطيبته بخشونة تعامله
مع أصدقائه، أو أخوته الذكور، فلقد قيل عن المرأة: "كذلكم أيها الرجال
ساكنين بحسب الفطنة مع الإناء النسائي كالأضعف ....." (1 بط 3 :7). وهكذا
لا ينبغي أن تتعامل الخطيبة مع خطيبها كتعامل مع صديقتها، فعليها مراعاة
التعامل معه بما يتناسب مع كونه رجلاً، بل و رجل شرقي..............
(2 ) تعرف كل طرف على ذاته من خلال تعامله مع الآخر:
لكل
شخص طباعه وعاداته، والتى يتصورها هى الأفضل لأنه لا يراها على حقيقتها،
ومن خلال تعامله المتكرر مع الطرف الآخر، أي صار قريباً منه يؤدى بالتدريج
إلى اكتشاف ذاته كمن ينظر في مرآة عن قرب، فيرى انعكاسات طباعه في ردود
أفعال الآخرين سليبا أو ايجابيا، ومن هنا يكتشف مواطن الضعف والقوة في
نفسه، ويسعى للتدرب على تنمية ايجابياته والتخلص من سلبياته يوم بعد يوم،
قبل الدخول في دائرة الزواج.
(3 ) التعرف على ما نحبه أو نكرهه في الطرف الآخر بصراحة شديدة مع النفس:
كثيرة
التعامل تكشف لنا ما نتطلع إليه في الآخر، وما نكره وجوده فيه، قد يريحنا
و يتعبنا فيه، ومن خلال المصارحة يمكن لكل طرف تقديم أفضل ما لديهم وتهذيب
السلبي فيه.
(4) تعلم مهارات التواصل:
تعطينا فترة الخطوبة التدرب
على كيفية التواصل والحوار مع الآخر، متى أتكلم؟ متى أسمع؟ كيف أعبر
بكلماتي؟ وكيف أعبر بملامحي بما يريح الآخر؟ كيف نراعى مشاعر الآخرين في
حديثنا ومعاملاتنا؟ فلا ندور حول فلك الذات، ونفكر فقط في إراحة أنفسنا
على حساب الآخر، في هذه الفترة نتدرب كيف نبذل الذات لأجل إعلاء الآخر.
ثانياً: مشاكل فترة الخطوبة
على
قدر أهمية فترة الخطوبة في اكتشاف الآخر، واكتشاف النفس، واكتشاف مهارات
التواصل، مما يرسخ أساساً قوياً تبنى عليه الحياة الزوجية، ألا أن هذه
الفترة قد يساء استخدامها، مما يهدد سلامة بناء الأسرة.
ومن السلبيات التى تعكر صفو مستقبل الأسرة، والتى نحتاج لتجنبها في فترة الخطوبة ما يلي:
(1
) السعي للتجميل في نظر الآخر: يسعى في أغلب الأحيان كل من الخطيب وخطوبته
مع بداية فترة الخطوبة بأن يتجمل في نظر الآخر، فيسعى لإبراز إيجابيات
طبيعته، وتاريخ حياته، وإخفاء السلبي منها، بل يسعى لأن يلون طبيعته بصفات
غير موجودة فيه على حساب الحق، مما قد يعطى صورة غير واقعية لشخصيته في
نظر الآخر، وهو في هذا يسعى لاستكمال مسيرة الخطوبة بالزواج، ولو بالغش
والخداع، ولكن المشكلة تتفجر بعدما يسقط قناع الزيف والغش بعد الزواج،
ويظهر كل منهما على حقيقته والتى ستختلف كثيراً عما كانت عليه في فترة
الخطوبة، وهنا تتفجر المشاكل وترسخ عدم الثقة في الآخر، مما يهدد سلامة
الحياة الزوجية.
(2) الانعزال عن المجتمع المحيط يهما: في أغلب الأحيان
قد تتأثر سلبياً علاقة كل من الخطبين بالأسرة والأصدقاء والعمل، بل
والكنيسة حيث ينحسر ويتقوقع كل منهما في الآخر، بما يؤثر بالسلب على
مستقبل هذه العلاقات بعد الزواج، مما يؤدى إلى رفض أسرة ومجتمع الطرف
للطرف الآخر، لكونه هيمن عليه وعزله عن الكل. ومن هنا لابد أن يحرص كل
منهما على الانفتاح على المجتمع الآخر لتأثيره المستقبلي على سلامة
الأسرة، والأخطر من هذا هو الابتعاد عن الحياة الكنسية يؤدى إلى الانفصال
النسبي عن الله، ومما يفقدهما العمل الإلهي في بداية حياتهما معاً، مع
ملاحظة أنه "أن لم يبن الرب البيت فباطلاً يتعب البناءون" (مز127: 1).
(3)
تجاهل السعي لحل المشاكل التى تظهر في فترة الخطوبة: من المعروف أن أغلب
المشاكل الزوجية تمتد بجذورها إلى فترة الخطوبة، ولا ينبغي أن ننزعج لظهور
مشاكل في هذه الفترة، ولا ينبغي أن نتجاهل مشاكل هذه المرحلة، ولا يجب
التعامل بالمسكنات بل بالعلاج، كما لا يجب أن نتعامل بسطحية مع نتائج
المشكلة، بل بالبحث والتفتيش حتى نقتلعها من جذورها، وأن لم يكن فالأفضل
فسخ هذه الخطوبة، وإلا ستؤول إلى زواج ملئ بالاضطرابات.
(4) قلة فرص الإعداد للزواج:
ويرجع ذلك لعدة أسباب منها:
+ قلة خبرة الخطبين وربما صغر سنهما.
+ قصر فترة الخطوبة.
+ الانعزال عن الأسرة والكنيسة التى فيها غنى الإرشاد.
الاهتمام بإشباع العواطف والغرائز أحياناً، والاكتراث:
• بالقراءة
• والدراسة
• والاندماج في اجتماعات المخطوبين
• ولقاءات الإرشاد الأسرى
+ الانشغال بتأسيس بيت الزوجية، وترتيبات حفل الزواج وكل ما يتعلق به بتفاصيله الدقيقة.
وأتعجب أن ننشغل شهراً بالإعداد لساعتين أو ثلاثة (يوم الزواج) ولا ننشغل ببضعة ساعات في الإعداد النفسي والروحي للحياة الزوجية.
وهنا ينبغي أن ندرك أهمية الدراسة والالتحاق لمجموعات الإرشاد الأسرى في هذه الفترة لأجل التمتع بحياة زوجية مستقرة ومقدسة.

م ن ق و ل من موقع الكتيبة الطيبية ( مقال للأنبا بولا أسقف طنطا )


----------



## حبيب يسوع (19 نوفمبر 2012)

موضوع جميل وهام جدا الرب يباركك


----------

